# knitting tea party 7 march '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 7 March 14

What a beautiful day we are having  bright sunlight  with my yellow walls the house is really bright  now if it was just warmer than the 28° it is right now it would be perfect. The wind is calm so it really isnt too bad outside. Sophie kitty spent part of the morning sunning herself on the porch grooming herself. It still amazes me the positions they can get in.

My grandson alex and his girlfriend are leaving for florida today for a week  spring break at defiance college. I would so like to be a fly on the ceiling of the car  the way he sounds you would think he is on a trek through the jungle. He will do fine  maybe it will give him some much needed confidence. He would have never made it had it not been for Heidi  she booked the motel  gets the AA triptic  trying to explain it. They have enough snacks to last a month. I do hope they have a good time  they are going to Orlando so will spend at least one day in Disney world. It is about an hours drive to the beach  not too far for a day trip.

Heidi, Gary and the kids leave next Friday for ten days at Fort Meyers beach and then three days in Orlando  and Disney World. They were going to leave Bentley with his grandma but Heidi decided that that was too long to be away from her baby  so Bentley is having his first long trip to the beach. He should enjoy the sand  will probably try to eat it. Lol

Their room has a full kitchen so as they have done in past times they will buy milk and cereal, some snacks but Heidi doesnt intend to do a lot of cooking. It if was me I would pack my crock pot and fix something in the morning  it wouldnt need watched and they would have a good meal at the end of the day. Granted  that would mean more grocery shopping  not something you want to do on vacation.

This crockpot recipe would be good since it is all vegetables.

Slow Cooker Vegetarian Chili

Ingredients: 
1 c onion 
1 green pepper 
2 tsp garlic 
1 jalapeño pepper, chopped
1 can lima beans 
1 can black beans
1 can white beans 
1 can kidney beans 
1 can tomatoes 
2 tbsp chile powder 
1 tbsp oregano 
1 tsp ground coriander 
2 tsp ground cumin 
4 cups vegetable broth 
1/3 cup cous cous 
hot sauce
salt 
pepper 
monterrey jack cheese
fresh cilantro

layer ingredients in order given  ¾ hours on high  7/8 hours on low. Five minutes before serving add the 1/3 cup cous cous  cheese and cilantro get sprinkled on top of serving.

http://www.recipe4living.com/articles/slow_cooker_vegetarian_chili.htm?utm_source=crockpotcreations&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Crockpot%2BCreations&utm_content=title_link

or you could go tropical and have ..

Crock Pot Carne Guisada - Latin Beef Stew
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 5  Size: 1 scant cup  Old Points: 5  Weight Watcher Points+: 6 pt 
Calories: 263  Fat: 7 g  Carb: 17 g  Fiber: 2 g  Protein: 32 g  Sugar: 1 g
Sodium: 276 mg (without salt)  Cholest: 53 mg

Ingredients:
2 tsp olive oil
1 cup scallions, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 small tomatoes, chopped
2 tbsp cilantro, minced
1 1/2 lb choice round beef stew, cut into small chunks
2 tablespoons all purpose flour
1/3 cup light beer (I used Corona light)
1/3 cup water
1/2 tsp cumin 
1/4 tsp dry adobo seasoning (or seasoned salt)
1/2 tsp ground achiote (or Badia Sazon, or paprika)
1 dried bay leaf
kosher salt to taste
10 oz baby red potatoes, halved or quartered

For Topping: Aji Picante

Directions:

Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add 1 teaspoon of oil, scallions and garlic and sauté about 2 - 3 minutes; add tomatoes, cilantro and a pinch of salt. Cook another 2 minutes, then place in the slow cooker. Wipe the skillet, add remaining oil and increase the heat to medium high. Add the beef and brown on all side, about 4 minutes. Season with salt to taste and sprinkle flour over the meat, cook 1 minute turning often, then add to the slow cooker.

Add beer, water, cumin, adobo, achiote, bay leaf and 1/4 teaspoon kosher salt. Add potatoes and cover, cook on low heat 6 to 8 hours or until beef is tender and the potatoes are cooked through

I love meatloaf  I like putting some shaved carrots in mine  seems to help keep it moist and add some color. I have done this before  just not this recipe.

Clean Eating Slow Cooker Meatloaf

(Makes 18 servings)

Ingredients:
3 pounds lean ground turkey
1 cup whole wheat panko bread crumbs
1 cup shredded parmesan cheese (or 1/2 cup grated)
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
2 medium carrots, grated
Salt to taste

Directions:
Combine all ingredients in a mixing bowl and mix well using your hands to knead.

Lightly spray your slow cooker with a bit of olive oil and place the meat inside, molding it into a meatloaf form. (My slow cooker was a 5 quart.)

Press your fingers between the meat and the edge of the slow cooker to bring the meat a fingers width away from the side of you insert. So basically, you are creating about a 1/2 inch space around the edge of the meat so that the sides of the meatloaf dont touch the sides of the slow cooker.

Cook on Low for 8-10 hours. Slice into 18 pieces and serve with sweet potatoes and a vegetable for a complete, comfort food meal.
Nutritional Content:
(Data is for 1/18 of the entire recipe)
Note: This data will be lower if you use ground turkey breast.
Calories: 146
Total Fat: 8 gm
Saturated Fats: 3 gm
Trans Fats: 0 gm
Cholesterol: 65 mg
Sodium: 167 mg
Carbohydrates: 2 gm
Dietary fiber: 0 gm
Sugars: 1 gm
Protein: 16 gm
Estimated Glycemic Load: 1
http://www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating-slow-cooker-meatloaf/

this isnt a crock pot recipe but I wanted to put it here  I am thinking of trying this  maybe daralene would give us an idea of what to use instead of hamburger so she could eat it if she wanted to. I just thought it sounded good.

Black Rice Curried Meatloaf Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 340, Saturated Fat: 5g, Sodium: 587mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 14g, Carbs: 20g, Cholesterol: 113mg, Protein: 33g 
Carb Choices: 1.5 
Ingredients
1/2 cup(s) rice, brown long grain, or Black Japonica 
1 cup(s) water 
1 medium zucchini, shredded using the large holes of a box grater 
1 tablespoon oil, walnut, or extra virgin olive oil 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 medium onion(s), yellow, finely chopped 
2 stalk(s) celery, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon curry powder 
2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat baking sheet 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 pounds beef, ground round, 93%-lean 
1 large egg(s), beaten 
1/3 cup(s) mango chutney, plus more for serving if desired

Preparation

Bring rice and water to a boil in a small saucepan over high heat. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer at the lowest bubble until the water is absorbed and the rice is tender, 30 to 50 minutes (see Test Kitchen Note). Remove from the heat and let stand, covered, for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, squeeze any excess moisture from zucchini. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add ginger and garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant, 30 seconds.

Add onion, celery and the zucchini; cook, stirring often, until softened, about 5 minutes. Stir in curry powder; cook 1 minute. Stir in Worcestershire sauce and salt until combined. Transfer to a large bowl and let cool for 15 minutes.

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat a rimmed baking sheet or broiler pan with cooking spray.

Spoon the cooked rice onto a clean cutting board and chop the grains into small bits with a large knife. Transfer to the bowl with the vegetables, add ground beef and egg and gently mix until just combined. Place the mixture on the prepared pan and shape into a loaf, about 10 inches by 5 inches. Spread chutney evenly over the top.

Bake until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of the meatloaf registers 165°F, 1 hour to 1 1/4 hours. Let cool for 10 minutes before slicing. Serve with additional mango chutney, if desired.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-rice-curried-meatloaf.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140302

and if it is soup that you want these two recipes might be just what the doctor ordered.

Slow Cooker Beer and Cheese Potato Chowder
serves 5 
Ingredients

2 lb. (6 medium) russet potatoes, peeled, chopped (6 cups) 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 medium stalk celery, chopped (about 1/2 cup) 
1 medium carrot, finely chopped (about 1/2 cup) 
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 (14-oz.) can chicken broth 
1 (12-oz.) can beer 
8 oz. (2 cups) shredded Cheddar and American cheese blend 
1/2 cup whipping cream 
Rye bread, cut into cubes and toasted, if desired

Steps
In 3 to 4-quart slow cooker, combine potatoes, onion, celery, carrot, garlic and pepper; stir gently to mix. Pour broth and beer over vegetables.

In 3 to 4-quart slow cooker, combine potatoes, onion, celery, carrot, garlic and pepper; stir gently to mix. Pour broth and beer over vegetables.

Cover; cook on Low setting for 6 to 8 hours.

About 10 minutes before serving, coarsely mash vegetables with potato masher or fork. Add cheese and whipping cream; stir until cheese is melted. Cover; cook an additional 5 minutes or until thoroughly heated. Top with croutons.

Expert Tips: Use nonalcoholic beer instead of regular beer. Use milk in place of the whipping cream. Coarsely mashing the cooked vegetables makes this soup thick and creamy.

Ladle this chowder into huge mugs and garnish each serving with rye bread croutons. To make croutons, arrange a single layer of cubed rye bread on a cookie sheet. Toast them in the oven at 350°F for 15 to 25 minutes, or until the croutons are golden and dry.

Serving Size: 1 1/2 Cups  Calories 445 - Total Fat 23g - Cholesterol 70mg - Sodium 860mg - Total Carbohydrate 41g - Dietary Fiber 4g  Protein 16g Exchanges: 2 Starch; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/slow-cooker-beer-and-cheese-potato-chowder/7e678d72-7b68-438f-b4d1-a2175e14da44?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_03_02_2014

and if you are feeling well maybe you would rather have this  notice the work skinny 

Skinny Slow Cooker Southwest Chicken Soup

Serves 8

Ingredients
28oz canned crushed tomatoes
28oz chicken stock
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 can corn
1 medium onion (chopped)
3 cloves garlic (chopped)
salt (to taste)
1 heaped tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons cumin
garnish
light sour cream (optional)
low fat shredded cheese (optional)

Directions

Add everything to the crock pot and cover with the lid. Cook on high 4 hours or low 6-8 hours. Shred chicken and stir everything together. Garnish with a touch of sour cream and cheese if desired. Enjoy!

http://backforsecondsblog.com/2013/01/skinny-slow-cooker-southwest-chicken-soup/

I really want to make this following recipe  I just think it sounds so good.

No Cream Pasta Primavera

Yield 6 servings

Ingredients

1 (12 ounce) package penne pasta 
1 yellow squash, chopped 
1 zucchini, chopped 
1 carrot, julienned 
1/2 red bell pepper, julienned 
1/2 pint grape tomatoes 
1 cup fresh green beans, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces 
5 spears asparagus, trimmed and cut into 1 inch pieces 
1/4 cup olive oil, divided 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper 
1/2 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/4 large yellow onion, thinly sliced 
2 cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
2 teaspoons lemon zest 
1/3 cup chopped fresh basil leaves 
1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley 
3 tablespoons balsamic vinegar 
1/2 cup grated Romano cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil.

Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add penne pasta and cook for 10 to 12 minutes or until al dente; drain.

In a bowl, toss squash, zucchini, carrot, red bell pepper, tomatoes, green beans, and asparagus with 2 tablespoons olive oil, salt, pepper, lemon juice, and Italian seasoning. Arrange vegetables on the baking sheet, and roast 15 minutes in the preheated oven, until tender.

Heat remaining olive oil and butter in a large skillet. Stir in the onion and garlic, and cook until tender. Mix in cooked pasta, lemon zest, basil, parsley, and balsamic vinegar. Gently toss and cook until heated through. Remove from heat and transfer to a large bowl. Toss with roasted vegetables and sprinkle with Romano cheese to serve.

Amount Per Serving Calories: 406 | Total Fat: 15.4g | Cholesterol: 15mg Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/No-Cream-Pasta-Primavera/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=79736552&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2012-03-21&prop28=DailyRecipe&prop29=FullRecipePhoto&me=1

For those of you that fix lamb periodically here are two recipes you might want to peruse. The first recipe I would have never thought of  using lamb would have not occurred to me.

Lamb Stir Fry with Pomegranate and Yogurt
Bon Appétit (March 2014)

Servings: 4
Recipe by Dawn Perry
INGREDIENTS
2 teaspoons cumin seeds
1 teaspoon coriander seeds
1½ pound boneless leg of lamb, thinly sliced against the grain
1 teaspoon paprika
4 cloves garlic finely chopped
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
4 tablespoons olive oil, divided
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
½ cup plain Greek yogurt
1 medium red onion, cut into ½ wedges
Cooked rice (for serving)
¼ cup pomegranate seeds
2 tablespoons chopped pistachios
Fresh oregano, mint, and/or cilantro leaves (for serving)

DIRECTIONS
Toast cumin and coriander seeds in a small dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant, about 1 minute. Let cool, then finely chop. Toss lamb with cumin, coriander, paprika, garlic, vinegar, and 2 Tbsp. oil in a large bowl to coat; season with salt and pepper.

Cover and chill 15 minutes.

Whisk yogurt and 1 Tbsp. water in a small bowl; season with salt and pepper.

Heat remaining 2 Tbsp. oil in a large skillet, preferably cast iron, over medium-high heat. Working in batches, cook lamb, tossing occasionally, until browned, about 5 minutes per batch; transfer to a plate with a slotted spoon.

Add onion to skillet and cook, stirring often, until beginning to brown and soften, about 3 minutes. Add ½ cup water; season with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until onion is tender and water is evaporated, about 3 minutes. Return lamb to skillet and toss to combine. Season with salt and pepper.

Serve lamb over rice, topped with yogurt, pomegranate seeds, pistachios, and herbs.

DO AHEAD: Lamb can be marinated 1 day ahead. Keep chilled.

Rack of Lamb With Warm Apple and Lentil Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Red Meat
GERD-Friendly
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 285, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 429mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 21g, Cholesterol: 69mg, Protein: 29g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

2 tablespoon bread crumbs, coarse, dried 
1 1/2 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
1 teaspoon rosemary, fresh, chopped, divided 
3/4 teaspoon salt, Kosher, divided 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, divided 
1 1/2 pounds lamb, rack of, Frenched and trimmed 
3 teaspoon mustard, Dijon, divided 
2 whole shallot(s), finely chopped 
1 1/3 cup(s) lentils, cooked, or 15 ounces canned lentils 
1 medium apple(s), Granny Smith, finely chopped 
2 stalk(s) celery, with leaves, finely chopped 
3/4 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, or water 
2 teaspoon vinegar, sherry, or cider vinegar

Preparation

Preheat oven to 450°F.

Mix breadcrumbs, 1/2 teaspoon oil, 1/2 teaspoon rosemary, 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/8 teaspoon pepper in a small bowl.

Heat the remaining 1 teaspoon oil in a large ovenproof skillet over medium-high heat. Add lamb, meat-side down, and sear until browned, about 1 1/2 minutes. Turn it over and spread 2 teaspoons mustard over the meat. Sprinkle the breadcrumb mixture over the mustard. Transfer the lamb to the oven and roast until a thermometer inserted in the center registers 140°F for medium-rare, 15 to 20 minutes. Transfer to a plate and tent with foil to keep warm.

Return the pan to medium-high heat (be careful: the handle will still be hot). Add shallots, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon rosemary, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/8 teaspoon pepper and cook, stirring constantly, until starting to soften, about 1 minute.

Stir in lentils, apple, celery, broth (or water), vinegar and the remaining 1 teaspoon mustard; bring to a lively simmer. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the liquid is slightly reduced and the celery and apple are starting to soften, about 4 minutes. Cut the lamb into 8 chops and serve over the lentils.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/rack-of-lamb-with-warm-apple--lentil-salad.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140226

I am on my third square  I like the pattern  it is a twelve row pattern but easy enough that I can watch television while doing it  Im just wondering it will block to the right size  I guess that way to find out is to finish it and try blocking it. I have never tried to block anything so it should be interesting  sometimes I can act like I am all thumbs  maybe I will make sure heidi is home when I do it. Lol

I like desert  it doesnt have to be a huge desert. When Kathy and I went out for lunch the last time we went to applebees here in defiance. On their desert menu that have what they call sliders  am I right Kathy? Anyhow  they are an ice cream sundae made in a glass maybe three inches in diameter and 4 inches wide  give or take here. I had a hot fudge sundae  and while it was not large it was just big enough.

So I have a couple of desert recipes here you might like  and I read somewhere if you stand when you are eating desert it has no calories.

I have used rosemary in potatoes but never in cake. This one downloaded funny so bear with me.

Lemon Rosemary Layer Cake Recipe

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 756 calories, 28 g 1 g fiber 
Ingredients

1 cup plus 2 tablespoons butter, softened
2-1/2 cups sugar
4 eggs
1 egg yolk
4 cups all-purpose flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon plus 1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1-1/2 cups (12 ounces) sour cream
6 tablespoons lemon juice
3 teaspoons grated lemon peel
3 teaspoons minced fresh rosemary

FROSTING:
2 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
8-1/4 cups confectioners' sugar
3 teaspoons grated lemon peel

Directions

In a large bowl, cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs and yolk, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Combine the flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda; add to the creamed mixture alternately with sour cream, beating well after each addition. Beat in the lemon juice, peel and rosemary.

Transfer to three greased and floured 9-in. round baking pans. Bake at 350° for 25-30 minutes or until edges begin to brown. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire racks to cool completely.

For frosting, in a large bowl, beat cream cheese until fluffy. Add the confectioners sugar, lemon peel and juice; beat until smooth.

Spread frosting between layers and over top and sides of cake. Refrigerate leftovers. Yield: 16 servings. 
Originally published as Lemon-Rosemary Layer Cake in Taste of Home December/January 2010, p49 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lemon-rosemary-layer-cake?pmcode=IPCDV02T&_mid=2967773&_rid=2967773.558202.244415

Bread Pudding with Praline Sauce

Ingredients 
16 servings 
1/4 cup butter, melted 
2 cups half-and-half 
2 cups milk 
1 (1 pound) loaf soft French bread, torn into small pieces 
3 eggs, lightly beaten 
3 cups white sugar 
4 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1/4 cup raisins, or more to taste (optional) 
1/2 pound unsalted butter 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup chopped toasted pecans

Directions
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Coat a 13x9-inch baking dish with 1/4 cup melted butter.

Pour half and half and milk over bread in a large mixing bowl; let soak for 10 minutes before gently stirring. Stir eggs into the bread mixture until incorporated. Add sugar, vanilla extract, cinnamon, and raisins respectively, stirring each addition into the mixture before adding the next. Spoon bread mixture into prepared baking dish.

Bake in preheated oven until bread mixture is firm and pudding-like, about 50 minutes.

Stir 1/2 pound unsalted butter, heavy cream, and brown sugar together in a heavy saucepan; bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, stir pecans into the cream mixture, and simmer until the sugar is dissolved and the sauce thickens, about 5 minutes; pour over bread pudding to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Bread-Pudding-with-Praline-Sauce/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=136104757&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-03-03&prop28=Feature_2&prop29=Title&me=1&eaid=8519082

Baileys Salted Caramel Chocolate Pie Recipe

Author: ©Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats
Ingredients
6 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup whipping cream
1 tablespoon sugar
2 fluid ounces (4 tablespoons) Baileys® with a hint of Caramel (Substitute other Baileys flavors to create different versions.
1 chocolate cookie pie crust (or other pre-baked pie crust)
Coarse salt for sprinkling
Optional for garnishing: shaved chocolate, caramel sauce for drizzling

Instructions

Melt chocolate chips according to package directions, and set aside.

Whip cream and sugar together until soft peaks form.

Gradually add Baileys with a hint of Caramel.

Gently mix in melted chocolate.

Evenly pour mixture into pie crust and top with a sprinkling of coarse salt.

Refrigerate for 4-6 hours, or until set.

Notes This recipe contains no more than 0.6 fl. oz. of alcohol per serving.
http://shewearsmanyhats.com/2014/03/baileys-salted-caramel-chocolate-pie-recipe/

you are going to love this desert  its a healthy desert  it has protein in it.

Protein Fudge

1 Cup Raw Cashews, Soaked for 4 - 6 Hours
1/2 Cup Coconut Oil, Melted
1/3 Cup Coconut Sugar
1 Packet (58.5g) Ka'Chava Chocolate Protein Powder
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1/4 Cup Cacao Nibs
To Finish:

3 Ounces Dark Chocolate, Finely Chopped
1 Teaspoon Coconut Oil, Melted

Thoroughly drain your cashews before tossing them into your blender. A high-speed blender is recommended for this recipe to ensure the smoothest texture possible, but as long as you're patient with a lower-powered model and let it process for a bit longer, the recipe shouldn't suffer. Add in the melted coconut oil, coconut sugar, protein powder, vanilla, and salt, and start the machine on the lowest setting to begin breaking down the cashews. Slowly increase the speed until you reach the highest setting, using the plunger to keep the contents of the blender all moving towards the blade, or pausing to scrape down the sides of the container, as needed. It may take some time for everything to combine smoothly, without any residual cashew pieces or graininess to be found.

Meanwhile, line an 8 x 4-inch loaf pan with foil, lightly grease, and set aside.

Once your fudge mixture is thoroughly blended, stir in the cacao nibs by hand to evenly distribute them throughout. Transfer everything to your prepared pan and use a wide spatula to smooth out the top. Place the pan on a flat surface in your freezer to begin solidifying.

To finish off your fudge, place the finely chopped chocolate in a microwave-safe dish and heat for 60 seconds. Stir thoroughly until all of the chocolate is melted and no pieces remain. If necessary, continue microwaving at intervals of 30 seconds, stirring well after each one, until perfectly smooth. Retrieve the fudge from the freezer, pour the melted chocolate all over the top, and spread it out evenly so that it covers the entire pan. Return the pan of fudge to the freezer and let rest, undisturbed, for at least 3 hours.

Using the foil as a sling, pull the fudge out of the loaf pan and slice into small squares with a very sharp knife. To make cleaner cuts through the chocolate topping, first run the knife under very hot water and dry thoroughly before making your first incision.

Store in an air-tight container in the fridge for up to 1 week, or in the freezer for up to 1 month.

Makes 16 - 20 Small Squares

Bittersweet.com

I love Girl Scout short bread cookies  and I love lemon  put them together and you have 

Aunt Susie's Lemon Shortbread Bars

Ingriedents

1 1/2 cups flour 
1/2 cup powdered sugar 
1 tsp lemon peel (grated) 
1 tsp orange peel (grated) 
3/4 cup chilled butter 
4 eggs 
2 cups sugar 
1/3 cup lemon juice 
1/4 cup flour 
2 tsp flour 
1 tsp baking powder

Directions

Combine flour, powdered sugar, and fruit peels in a food processor. Add butter, cover, and mix until dough forms.

Flatten mixture into a 13 X 9 inch baking pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 12 minutes.

In separate bowl, combine all filling ingredients. Place over warm crust. Bake another 15 minutes.

In smaller bowl, mix topping ingredients and place over filling.

Bake eight minutes until set. Cool and refrigerate at least 12 hours. Cut into bars and store in refrigerator.

This recipe makes 36 bars.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/aunt_susie_s_lemon_shortbread_bars.htm

I have never had a pomegranate  maybe this would be a good way to have my first one.

Pomegranate and White Chocolate Tart GF

The sweetness of the white chocolate filling is balanced perfectly with the tartness of the pomegranate seeds. Here is another example of how a few simple ingredients can create a delicious and beautiful dessert.

Author: Marla Hingley

Serves: 8

The sweetness of the white chocolate filling is balanced perfectly with the tartness of the pomegranate seeds. Here is another example of how a few simple ingredients can create a delicious and beautiful dessert.

Ingredients 
Crust 
1⅔ cups GF graham crumbs 
⅓ cup butter or margarine, melted
Filling 
⅔ cup 35% cream 
6 oz GF white chocolate, finely chopped 
2 Tbsp butter or margarine 
1 lemon, zested 
1-2 pomegranates, seeded

Instructions

Mix together crust ingredients and press into a 9" tart pan (up the sides as well). Bake at 350°F for 10 minutes. Set aside.

For the filling, place chopped chocolate in a bowl. Heat cream until just before it boils, then pour over chocolate. Let sit (without stirring) for 2 minutes, then whisk until smooth. Add butter and whisk until smooth.

Sprinkle the lemon zest over the baked crust, then pour the filling over top. Chill at least 3 hours.

Before serving, top with pomegranate seeds over the entire surface (you can use as much or as little as you like).

Notes

Note: the best kind of tart pan is one with a removable bottom. You can use a large one, or 4 smaller ones to make individual tarts.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/pomegranate-white-chocolate-tart/?inf_contact_key=272aa1f4b90aaf5abb677a4f23efe3ad0fa8d66918b4b2acc0904b1788a1b8e5

recipes that come from a box are always good  but did you know you could add so much to the box mix?

Blackberry White Chocolate Cupcakes

Yield: 24 cupcakes 
Ingredients:
1 box white cake mix
3 eggs
1/3 cup oil
1 1/4 cups milk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups fresh blackberries
1 cup white chocolate chips
3 tablespoons whipping cream
1 cup butter, softened
2 tablespoons blackberry puree
3-4 cups powdered sugar
Fresh blackberries, for garnish

Directions:
Preheat the oven to 350F. Line 24 muffin tins with paper liners.

Sift the cake mix into a small bowl.

In a large bowl, beat together the eggs, oil, milk and vanilla extract.

Add the cake mix to the mixture and stir to combine.

If the blackberries are large, cut them in half. Fold into the cake batter.

Fill the prepared liners 3/4 full and bake until a tester inserted in the center comes out clean, 16-20 minutes. Cool completely.

To make the white chocolate ganache: Place the white chocolate chips in a small bowl. Heat the cream until bubbles start to form around the edges, then pour over the chips. Stir until smooth.

Spoon the ganache over the tops of the cupcakes. Let the ganache harden until firm to the touch.

To make the blackberry buttercream: Beat the butter until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes. Scrape the bowl, add the blackberry puree and beat until combined. Add in the powdered sugar gradually until you reach your desired consistency.

Pipe the buttercream onto the top of the cupcakes and top with a fresh blackberry.
1.	
Tips:

*to make the blackberry puree, put blackberries into a food processor or blender and process until smooth. Put the puree through a fine mesh sieve to remove the seeds.

*I didn't get quite enough buttercream to frost all of the cupcakes with the amount of buttercream that is shown in the picture. So you'll either need to add less to each cupcake or make a little more buttercream.

*I didn't buy enough blackberries, so I only ended up adding about 1 cup to the cupcakes. It was fine, but I do think I'd like the full amount.

http://www.culinarycovers.com/2014/03/blackberry-white-chocolate-cupcakes/

and last but not least on the list of deserts 

Gingerbread Cookie Dough Fudge

Yield: 24 squares

Ingredients:

1 can sweetened condensed milk
4 oz white chocolate
2 tablespoons molasses
1 cup powdered sugar
2 cups all purpose flour
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ginger
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon cloves

Directions:

In a large bowl, place sweetened condensed milk, white chocolate and molasses. Microwave on high for about 2 minutes {stirring every 30 seconds} to melt chocolate into milk.

Measure and pour dry ingredients into warm molasses mixture until smooth and incorporated.

Pour into greased 8x8 glass baking dish.

Refrigerate 30 minutes or until set OR leave on counter to cool for 3 hours. Cut into squares and serve.

© Lauren for Lauren's Latest, 2013

With marti gras going on in New Orleans our thought turn to southern dishes  mainly gumbo  here are two different versions to help with your marti gras celebrations.

GUMBO Z'HERBES

New Orleans cooks traditionally make this smothered greens dish without meat for Good Friday. This version has a generous amount of pork, as well as eight different kinds of greens, including carrot tops.

SERVING 8

INGREDIENTS

½ lb mustard green, stemmed
½ lb collard green, stemmed
½ lb turnip green or kale, stemmed
½ lb spinach, stemmed
1 cup carrot-top green
1 bunch watercress
¼ head iceberg lettuce
¾ lb green cabbage
1 medium white onion, chopped
6 garlic clove, chopped
4 scallion, chopped
2 Tbsp all-purpose flour
1 ½ lb trimmed boneless pork shoulder, cut into 1-inch pieces
salt 
freshly ground pepper
cayenne pepper
1 lb hot andouille sausage, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
½ lb smoked ham, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 ½ tsp chopped fresh thyme
1 ½ tsp filé powder hot sauce, for serving 
cider vinegar, for serving

DIRECTIONS
Coarsely chop all of the greens and add to a very large pot, along with the onion, garlic and scallions. Add 2 quarts of water and bring to a boil. Cover partially and simmer over moderate heat until the greens are very tender and lose their bright color, about 30 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, scoop the greens into a food processor, along with the flour, and coarsely puree.

Return the broth in the pot to a boil and add the pork. Season with salt and pepper and cayenne. Simmer over low heat, partially covered, for 30 minutes. Add the andouille, ham, thyme and greens and simmer, partially covered, for 1 hour. Stir in the filé powder and serve with hot sauce and vinegar.

MAKE AHEAD: The gumbo can be refrigerated for up to 5 days.
NOTES: Filé powder (also called gumbo filé) is made from ground sassafras. Its available at amazon.com.

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/gumbo-zherbes?icid=stnwsltr%7Ckitchendaily%7Cdaily

Turkey Gumbo

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

4 stalks celery, chopped 
3 small yellow onions, chopped 
1 large green bell pepper, seeded and chopped 
3/4 cup canola oil 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour 
16 ounces andouille sausage, sliced into thin rounds 
1 small red bell pepper, seeded and chopped 
8 cloves garlic, minced 
8 to 10 cups chicken stock or low-sodium chicken broth, as needed 
2 tablespoons fresh thyme leaves, chopped 
1 1/2 teaspoons cayenne pepper 
1/4 cup hot sauce, preferably Crystal 
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce 
2 teaspoons kosher salt, as needed 
1 1/4 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper, as needed 
4 cups pulled cooked turkey meat or rotisserie chicken, skin removed

Preparation

In a food processor, combine 1/4 cup chopped celery, 1/4 cup chopped onion, and 1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper. Process until smooth.

In a small bowl, combine 1/2 cup of the canola oil with the olive oil and whisk to combine. Transfer to a heavy medium saucepan or Dutch oven, add the flour, and place over moderate heat. Cook the mixture, stirring slowly and constantly, until the roux is dark brown, 20 to 25 minutes. Add the puréed vegetables, and stir to combine. Cover and reserve.

In a heavy large pot over moderate heat, warm the remaining 1/4 cup canola oil. Add the andouille sausage and sauté, stirring occasionally, until browned on all sides, 6 to 8 minutes. Add the red bell pepper, along with the remaining green bell pepper, and sauté, stirring occasionally, until just soft and brown, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the remaining celery and onions, along with the garlic, and sauté, stirring occasionally, until the onions are softened, 3 to 4 minutes. Add 8 cups of chicken stock, along with the thyme, cayenne pepper, hot sauce, Worcestershire sauce, and the reserved roux, whisking as needed to dissolve the roux in the liquid.

Bring the gumbo to a boil, stirring frequently, then reduce the heat to low, season the gumbo with salt and pepper, and simmer, stirring frequently, until thickened, about 15 minutes. (The gumbo should have the consistency of chowder. If it thickens too much as it simmers, add additional stock; if it's too thin, in a small bowl, stir together 1 tablespoon all-purpose flour and 3 tablespoons canola oil and gradually add this mixture to the gumbo, simmering the mixture for a few minutes between additions, until the desired consistency is reached.) Add the turkey meat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until the turkey is heated through, about 5 minutes. Serve hot.

DO AHEAD: The gumbo can be prepared ahead and kept, covered in the refrigerator, up to 3 days, or frozen, in an airtight container, up to 3 months. To reheat: Warm the gumbo in a heavy pot over moderate heat, adding additional chicken stock as needed to adjust the consistency.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Turkey-Gumbo-51197030#ixzz2uvaCs0Al

and while we are talking cajan cooking we can forget this one.

1-2-3 Jambalaya

Recipe by The Kitchen at Johnsonville Sausage

"Enjoy some Creole comfort the quick and easy way with this Johnsonville creation. Using your favorite Jambalaya rice and Creole seasoning, add in some succulent shrimp, olive oil, tomatoes and hot pepper sauce to get the celebration started. Add Johnsonville's Andouille Dinner Sausage to bring everything together for a truly authentic taste experience. Taking a trip to the Big Easy has never been so simple!" 
Ingredients

1 (13.5 ounce) package Johnsonville® Andouille Dinner Sausage, cut into 1/4-inch slices 
8 ounces raw shrimp, peeled and deveined or 8 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch pieces 
2 teaspoons Cajun Creole seasoning 
1 teaspoon olive oil 
1 (8 ounce) package Jambalaya Rice Mix 
1 (14 ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained and divided 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley

Directions

In a bowl, combine sausage, shrimp or chicken with Creole seasoning; toss to coat. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add sausage, shrimp or chicken, cooking and stirring until shrimp turn pink or chicken is no longer pink, about 3-5 minutes.

In a saucepan, prepare rice mix according to package directions. In addition, add one-half of the tomatoes into the rice preparation. After 12 minutes of cooking, add remaining tomatoes, Worcestershire sauce, hot pepper sauce and parsley. Continue to cook on low, covered, until liquid is absorbed and rice is tender.

Add sausage, shrimp or chicken to rice, stir until heated through. Serve.

Footnotes: Instead of 1/2 pound shrimp, you can substitute 1/2 pound boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch cubes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/1-2-3-jambalaya/

i have already stated that I love shrimp and would really like to try this dish.

Shrimp Soba Bowl

Yield: Serves 4.

Ingredients:

1-1 1/2 pounds large shrimp (I like 5-6 per bowl) 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 tablespoon fish sauce 
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 inch ginger, minced 
1 teaspoon canola oil, for cooking 
8 ounces soba noodles, cooked 
1 tablespoon sesame oil 
1 cup shredded carrots 
1 red pepper, sliced thin 
Fresh scallions 
Fresh cilantro 
Sriracha hot sauce

Directions:

Peel shrimp, but leave tails on. Use a paring knife to slice up the back of each shrimp and rinse under cold water to remove the vein if there is one.

In a small bowl, whisk together soy sauce, fish sauce, rice wine vinegar, garlic, and ginger. Toss prepped shrimp into the marinade and let sit for 5-10 minutes.

To cook shrimp, heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add a small drizzle of canola oil and add the shrimp. Cook shrimp for 2-3 minutes per side until they are just cooked through. If you overcook them, they will get rubbery.

Cook soba according to package. When done, drain and toss with sesame oil to keep the noodles separate.

Divide soba between four bowls. Top with shrimp and veggie toppings. Garnish with cilantro and chopped scallions. Serve with extra soy sauce and/or sriracha!

The salad is also great cold if you have leftovers!
Macheesmo.com

And for you duck lovers ..

Thai Green Curry With Duck Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish
GERD-Friendly
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 273, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 200mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 26g, Cholesterol: 103mg, Protein: 24g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

12 ounce(s) duck, breast, skin removed 
2 teaspoon oil, canola 
1 pounds eggplant, diced 
2 medium pepper(s), red, bell, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 cup(s) coconut milk, light 
1 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
2 tablespoon sugar, brown 
1 tablespoon curry paste, red, green 
1 tablespoon fish sauce, optional 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
1/2 cup(s) basil, fresh, sliced

Preparation

Cut duck breast crosswise into 1/4-inch-thick strips.

Heat oil in a Dutch oven or large straight-sided skillet over high heat until shimmering but not smoking. Cook the duck, in a single layer, stirring once, until beginning to brown, 1 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

Add eggplant, bell peppers, coconut milk, broth, brown sugar, curry paste, fish sauce (if using) and lime juice to the pan. Bring to a boil, stirring. Reduce heat to a simmer, cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender, 8 to 10 minutes.

Return the duck to the pan; stir to coat with the sauce and cook until heated through, about 1 minute. Remove from heat; stir in basil and serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/thai-green-curry-with-duck.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthmenshealth_20140303

here is a light vegetarian dish  good for lunch or dinner.

Indian Spiced Kale and Chickpeas Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 202, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 415mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 32g, Cholesterol: 1mg, Protein: 9g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
3 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 1/2 pounds kale, ribs removed, coarsely chopped, (1 - 1 1/2 pounds) 
1 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium, or vegetable broth 
1 teaspoon coriander, ground 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/4 teaspoon Garam Masala 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
15 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas), rinsed

Preparation

Heat oil in a Dutch oven over medium heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

Add kale and cook, tossing with two large spoons, until bright green, about 1 minute.

Add broth, coriander, cumin, garam masala and salt. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the kale is tender, 8 to 10 minutes.

Stir in chickpeas; cover and cook until the chickpeas are heated through, 1 to 2 minutes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/indianspiced-kale--chickpeas.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20131225

this would make a nice brunch dish or something special on a Sunday or birthday morning.

MAPLE BACON BREAKFAST PIE

INGREDIENTS
1 Pillsbury refrigerated pie crust 
2 cups whole milk 
4 large eggs 
3 green onions, sliced 
1 cup shredded savory cheese (like Gouda or cheddar) 
3 slices thick cut bacon, cooked and crumbled 
2 cups cooked diced potatoes, drained, or frozen hash browns, thawed and drained 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
10 slices thick cut bacon 
Maple syrup for brushing

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat the oven to 350ºF.

2 Whisk the eggs, milk, salt and pepper together in a large mixing bowl. Add the cheese, hash browns, green onions, and crumbled bacon and stir to combine.

3 Lay the pie crust in the bottom of a 9-inch pie dish.

4 Pour the egg mixture into the pie pan. Bake for 35-40 minutes or until the quiche is firm enough to lay the bacon on. Remove the pie and increase the temperature to 450ºF.

5 Weave the bacon into a lattice on top of the pie. Brush each strip of bacon with maple syrup.

6 Cover the edges of the pie with aluminum foil to prevent burning. Note: The bacon will shrink a lot, so it's fine that the bacon is hanging over the sides. Return the pie to the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes or until the bacon is done. Tip pie dish carefully to drain any bacon grease. (If you like extra crispy bacon you could put the pie under the broiler for a couple of minutes, or until the bacon has reached your preferred doneness.)

Let the pie sit for 5 minutes before serving.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/maple-bacon-breakfast-pie/9a0e457f-783a-4d79-a330-38d7f56c5221/?nicam2=Email&nichn2=Core&niseg2=TBSP&nicreatID2=TBSP_Newsletter_2014_03_03

how about fixing this for thanksgiving.

Cherry Chipotle Stuffed Turkey Roulade

By: Greg Henry

Ingredients
2 cup fresh rustic bread cubes 
2 tablespoon olive oil 
1 small red onion (peeled and very thinly sliced) about 3/4 cup
2 clove minced garlic 
kosher salt and freshly ground pepper (as needed for seasoning)
2 links sweet Italian sausage (casings removed)
2 ounce dried sour cherries (chopped)
1 teaspoon fresh minced rosemary 
½ cup chicken stock 
3 tablespoon chopped Italian parsley 
Cherry Chipotle "Not Ketchup" (optional)
1 boneless turkey breast half with skin (2 ½ to 3 pounds) You may substitute one whole thigh

Directions

Make the stuffing: Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Spread bread in a single layer on a rimmed baking sheet and toast, stirring occasionally, until golden brown, about 10 minutes. Set aside until cool. Leave the oven on.

Set a large skillet over medium-high heat until hot, then heat the oil. Add onion and garlic, and season with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until onion is translucent, about 3 minutes. Add sausage and cook, breaking it up with the back of a spoon, until cooked through, about 3 minutes. Stir in cherries and rosemary, and cook 1 minute more. Pour in stock and stir to combine, then stir in bread, making sure all parts are moistened with liquid. Remove from heat and stir in parsley. Adjust seasoning as desired.

Make the turkey roll: Use a slicing knife and your fingers to remove skin from breast or thigh, keeping it in 1 piece. Reserve the skin. Turn the meat over (so the side that had the skin is facing down), and lay it flat on the cutting board. Holding the blade of the knife parallel to the board, about halfway down, slice into the thickest portion of the meat. Cut along the length of the breast, but not all the way through. Unfold so the turkey opens like a book. Remove the tough piece of cartilage if necessary. Cover with a piece of plastic wrap and pound with a meat mallet until the turkey is of uniform thickness (about ½ inch). Season with salt and pepper.

Brush a generous amount of Cherry Chipotle Not Ketchup onto the turkey. Spread stuffing evenly (about 3/4 inch thick) on top, leaving a 1-inch border. Starting with one short end, roll into a log-shaped roulade, completely enclosing the stuffing. Use tooth picks to secure the shape, then wrap the reserved skin around the roulade, pulling it tightly. Secure the skin with toothpicks as well. Season all over with salt and pepper.

Roast the turkey roulade on a rimmed baking sheet until an instant-read thermometer inserted in the middle registers 155 degrees, 40 to 50 minutes. Let rest for 10 minutes (the internal temperature should rise to 165 degrees).

Slice and serve: Remove the toothpicks, then place turkey on a cutting board and slice crosswise about 3/4 inch thick. Serve warm or at room temperature with extra Cherry Chipotle Not Ketchup on the side.

http://www.sippitysup.com/stuffed-turkey-breast/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sippitysup%2FZlCT+%28Sippity+Sup%29

and this is the last one 

CHICKEN POT PIE CUPCAKES

INGREDIENTS

1 chicken breast, poached and diced 
1 (14.5 oz) can cream of chicken soup 
1 cup Green Giant Valley Fresh Steamers frozen mixed veggies 
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1 tablespoon Herbs De Provence 
1 teaspoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon garlic salt 
2 (10 oz) cans Pillsbury biscuits

DIRECTIONS

Preheat your oven to 400ºF.

In a large bowl, combine the cooked chicken, cream of chicken soup, frozen veggies, cheese, herbs and spices.

Lightly grease a 12-cup muffin tin and place the Pillsbury biscuits into each cup, pressing into the bottom and up the sides.

Evenly spoon the pot pie mixture into each biscuit cup. Slide into the oven and bake for about 15 minutes. Check at the 12 minute mark.

Let rest for about 3 minutes and dig in!

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/chicken-pot-pie-cupcakes/88c3fb89-0b08-466d-bb26-27c50aac24fd

I need to do some reading and catch up on todays knitting tea party  just a little behind. I am kind of out of sorts  maybe more like in just a limbo kind of feeling. Want something but not sure what it is. The skin on my legs hurts  Im tired  and I am having a pity party here. Lol sorry its like saying is this all there is and someone says yes and yet you hope its not. Just kind of at loose ends. Thats the end of the pity party  dont have time for such nonsense.

hugs

sam

I have gone through it three times - think I have everything fixed now.


----------



## siouxann

Hurrah for the weekend! This has been a very long week. The thoughts of the tea party have kept me going, though. haven't read all of the recipes, but starting with a vegetarian chili sounds great. I love veggie chili! Thanks for another recipe for it.


----------



## 81brighteyes

My goodness!!! I'm surprised that it isn't the skin on your fingers that is hurting from all the typing you have been doing. I do hope the skin on your legs stops bothering you. Do you know the cause? Dry skin? I think that by this time of year, a lot of folks are feeling a bit "in limbo" with all the cold and misery this winter has brought them. I am glad that today, at least, you are having some sunshine. Thank you for all the time and trouble you take to keep find so many different recipes for us. You are so generous with your time. May the rest of today be a truly GOOD day for you now.


----------



## siouxann

Is the skin on your legs very dry? I have been using Gold Bond deep healing lotion and it does help a lot.


----------



## Charlotte80

Just got home from work and see the tea party is already starting, a lot of good recipes as usual. I made the Butternut Squash Quinoa that was on last week and it was a real hit. Will add it to my recipe collection. We are having a bright sunny day here too. We have been having some good rain also. Not enough to break the drought, but the brown crinkley grass is coming back green. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## iamsam

I need to take the time to lotion up after my shower - that would help. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Is the skin on your legs very dry? I have been using Gold Bond deep healing lotion and it does help a lot.


----------



## iamsam

I think you are right - I just need to take the time after my shower to lotion them. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> My goodness!!! I'm surprised that it isn't the skin on your fingers that is hurting from all the typing you have been doing. I do hope the skin on your legs stops bothering you. Do you know the cause? Dry skin? I think that by this time of year, a lot of folks are feeling a bit "in limbo" with all the cold and misery this winter has brought them. I am glad that today, at least, you are having some sunshine. Thank you for all the time and trouble you take to keep find so many different recipes for us. You are so generous with your time. May the rest of today be a truly GOOD day for you now.


----------



## 81brighteyes

How can I tell if a pomegranete is ripe? And I do not know how to cut up and prepare one for a recipe. I have often wanted to buy them for a recipe. You know, Sam has given us recipes from "soup to nuts" once again. What a variety.


----------



## 81brighteyes

If I don't put a rich lotion or cream on my legs and I scratch them, I have white scales! The skin on my legs is very dry. I do better with creams than lotions. It's worth the time it takes to apply some every day, at least.


----------



## Dreamweaver

So many good eats.... The Cherry Chipotle Turkey sounds wonderful and all those desserts.... I would love some of that Gingerbread fudge right now..... I don't use my Crock Pot much but these all sound like winners.... I may break down and start doing a little cooking again. Of course, the shock might just kill DH!!!

Seems like you and I were invited to the same party and I have been there all week... Kind of like the Hotel California.... Time to get out and reclaim my life...


----------



## Sorlenna

81brighteyes said:


> If I don't put a rich lotion or cream on my legs and I scratch them, I have white scales! The skin on my legs is very dry. I do better with creams than lotions. It's worth the time it takes to apply some every day, at least.


I like corn husker's lotion, and we also found a baby oil gel that seems pretty good.

It has been a loooooong week. Just finished up work, and I need to veg out a little before I move on to the next thing. At least I don't work tomorrow!

Clouds have been hanging here all day but not a drop of rain. I really miss rain...would love having a day where a nice steady gentle rain falls all day. I'd even appreciate a thunderstorm right now.

The Paloma cardigan is still drying! I do plan to get buttons on it in by tomorrow and have DD help me take a photo. Overall, I'm pleased with it. I worked a bit more on the Charlotte last night--hoping to get to the point where I can work off the sleeves and put it on my dress form to see how it's looking.

I'll be back--just can't type any more at the moment--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh my I can see several receipts to try out in the very near future. 
We have had a lovely day here as well, it got up to 2.7c/37f not much wind to speak of. Supposed to be another day in the 30's tomorrow. 
I am sure Alex will do fine, the first big adventure is a definite learning curve though. 
I can imagine 10 days would be a long time to leave Bentley behind. I would have gone nuts if I had of done that.
The lemon Rosemary cake sounds delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was always leery of buying pomegranate also...it's just the seeds you use and there's so little juice in them that it's almost not worth the bother...so I buy the pure pomegranate juice or if I see the seeds on sale, then I go for it....if the seeds are bright red, then they're not very good to eat. Check on YouTube for videos on how to get the seeds out (in a bowl of water--the fleshy stuff floats and the seeds sink to the bottom!)---it works great. I like to put the seeds on my salads, but they are crunchy so you need to get used to them. I love the flavor though so usually have the frozen concentrate or the POM juice in the refrigerator. I put them in the juicing and in smoothies.



81brighteyes said:


> How can I tell if a pomegranete is ripe? And I do not know how to cut up and prepare one for a recipe. I have often wanted to buy them for a recipe. You know, Sam has given us recipes from "soup to nuts" once again. What a variety.


----------



## Gweniepooh

jJust got a call and have company coming in for the weekend. Will be here in less than 2 hours....like the company but sheesh would have liked a little more notice. Have got to go freshen the linen on the guest room bed...will try to check back later.


----------



## sugarsugar

Woo Hoo.. am I in on Page 1 ? I dont believe it. LOL. It is 9.30am Sat here and I thought I would try and catch up a bit while having a cuppa.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I've been a guest there too====I think it is because I just didn't get outside much and am in need of some sunshine and some Vitamin D.



Dreamweaver said:


> So many good eats.... The Cherry Chipotle Turkey sounds wonderful and all those desserts.... I would love some of that Gingerbread fudge right now..... I don't use my Crock Pot much but these all sound like winners.... I may break down and start doing a little cooking again. Of course, the shock might just kill DH!!!
> 
> Seems like you and I were invited to the same party and I have been there all week... Kind of like the Hotel California.... Time to get out and reclaim my life...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I haven't seen corn huskers in awhile -- and I'll have to look for the baby oil gel...I tend to have very dry skin also.

I'm anxious to see the sweaters.



Sorlenna said:


> I like corn husker's lotion, and we also found a baby oil gel that seems pretty good.
> 
> It has been a loooooong week. Just finished up work, and I need to veg out a little before I move on to the next thing. At least I don't work tomorrow!
> 
> Clouds have been hanging here all day but not a drop of rain. I really miss rain...would love having a day where a nice steady gentle rain falls all day. I'd even appreciate a thunderstorm right now.
> 
> The Paloma cardigan is still drying! I do plan to get buttons on it in by tomorrow and have DD help me take a photo. Overall, I'm pleased with it. I worked a bit more on the Charlotte last night--hoping to get to the point where I can work off the sleeves and put it on my dress form to see how it's looking.
> 
> I'll be back--just can't type any more at the moment--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I've been a guest there too====I think it is because I just didn't get outside much and am in need of some sunshine and some Vitamin D.


That and a guilty conscience about mom have taken their toll this week.... I am resolved to do something about it *next* week. I'm going to have the big white bear of a dog, Maggie, for a few days so will have to get dressed and out.... OR I can go down there to stay and have the perfect excuse to do nothing!!!


----------



## iamsam

the problem is I am not sure where to start. --- sam


Dreamweaver said:


> Seems like you and I were invited to the same party and I have been there all week... Kind of like the Hotel California.... Time to get out and reclaim my life...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, all the recipes are wonderful---lemon shortbread is going to make the top of the pile. Thanks for pulling all of those together---you do know that we'd be happy with just 3-4, right?

The first big adventure is always fun---and with his girlfriend, they'll find out how compatible they are!! As long as they have a cell phone and car adaptor/charger, they'll get there and back without any problems.

I'm so happy that Gary, Heidi and family are able to take this trip. I can still remember the first long family trip we took when the kids were little...but I went grocery shopping to get donuts, pop tarts, bread, peanut butter & jelly, milk, juice, cereal so that at least we saved money on breakfasts. Going grocery shopping while on vacation to me is fun...I find things that our local grocery store doesn't carry.

Are you going to be okay while they're gone? We can send you care packages of cookies and such if you need some pick me ups!


----------



## iamsam

who is coming gwen - not that I am nosy or anything. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> jJust got a call and have company coming in for the weekend. Will be here in less than 2 hours....like the company but sheesh would have liked a little more notice. Have got to go freshen the linen on the guest room bed...will try to check back later.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> the problem is I am not sure where to start. --- sam


For me, MOVING is mandatory, even if just around the table!


----------



## RookieRetiree

How about doing something very nice for yourself? If seeing a pretty flower would help--then get a blooming plant from the grocery store -- if it's a piece of chocolate; then indulge...or in my case, it would be a Cinnabon cinnamon roll (which I haven't had in over a year) and I plan on getting there sometime this next week and just thinking about it has lifted my spirit. I think it's the weather, but it also the idea of it being Lent---we were always taught that you're supposed to feel horrible and do penances and sacrifices during this time...and it's just stuck over the years and I almost always get into some kind of funk this time of year.



thewren said:


> the problem is I am not sure where to start. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> That and a guilty conscience about mom have taken their toll this week.... I am resolved to do something about it *next* week. I'm going to have the big white bear of a dog, Maggie, for a few days so will have to get dressed and out.... OR I can go down there to stay and have the perfect excuse to do nothing!!!


I would pack up my knitting and go there. You know, so the dog's not disrupted by being displaced. :XD:


----------



## iamsam

they make a florida trip every time one of the children turns five - this is Avery's trip even though he is six - not sure why they didn't go last year.

I will be fine - don't know if they will leave the dogs for me to take care of or whether they will kennel them - I could take care of them - max sometimes doesn't want to listen but he eventually comes in. can't have him over here until hickory is over her "heat stroke". lol

it will be quiet but I will have a car and can go if I want - just need to figure out a place to go.

they will have a good time. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, all the recipes are wonderful---lemon shortbread is going to make the top of the pile. Thanks for pulling all of those together---you do know that we'd be happy with just 3-4, right?
> 
> The first big adventure is always fun---and with his girlfriend, they'll find out how compatible they are!! As long as they have a cell phone and car adaptor/charger, they'll get there and back without any problems.
> 
> I'm so happy that Gary, Heidi and family are able to take this trip. I can still remember the first long family trip we took when the kids were little...but I went grocery shopping to get donuts, pop tarts, bread, peanut butter & jelly, milk, juice, cereal so that at least we saved money on breakfasts. Going grocery shopping while on vacation to me is fun...I find things that our local grocery store doesn't carry.
> 
> Are you going to be okay while they're gone? We can send you care packages of cookies and such if you need some pick me ups!


----------



## iamsam

is that called catholic guilt? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lent---we were always taught that you're supposed to feel horrible and do penances and sacrifices during this time...and it's just stuck over the years and I almost always get into some kind of funk this time of year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Guilt is such a horrendous thing....don't know how to get over it either. Time for another "come to Jesus" talk with your brothers.



Dreamweaver said:


> That and a guilty conscience about mom have taken their toll this week.... I am resolved to do something about it *next* week. I'm going to have the big white bear of a dog, Maggie, for a few days so will have to get dressed and out.... OR I can go down there to stay and have the perfect excuse to do nothing!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It is when talking about me -- that's for sure! And it was used as a mighty weapon during my growing up years. It wasn't until many years later that I finally learned that you cannot die from shame nor can shame kill you!!...but it can teach some wonderful life lessons that wouldn't be learned without it.



thewren said:


> is that called catholic guilt? --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I would pack up my knitting and go there. You know, so the dog's not disrupted by being displaced. :XD:


My thoughts exactly... and she lives so close to a big Target, new super Walmart, Tuesday Morning, Kohls, the best Lowes..... and lots of wonderful eating places.... besides, think how clean my house will stay!!!!


----------



## iamsam

it is a little early in the ktp to do this but I forgot to include this recipe - I thought of daralene when I found it - think there are a few more vegetarians that would like this.

Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos

Yield: Serves 4

My favorite tacos! Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos are easy to make and so delicious! Healthy has never tasted so good!

Ingredients:

For the Tacos:
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon water
1 (15 oz.) can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 small head cauliflower, washed and cut into bite-size florets

Corn tortillas
1 cup finely chopped red cabbage
1 jalapeño, sliced, seeds removed
1 large avocado, seed removed and diced
Chopped cilantro

For the Lime Crema:
1 cup plain Greek yogurt or sour cream
1/8 cup fresh lime juice
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a medium bowl, whisk together chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, salt, lime juice, olive oil, and water.

Stir in chickpeas and cauliflower florets.

Place seasoned chickpeas and cauliflower on a greased baking sheet. Roast for 30-35 minutes, stirring occasionally during cooking, until chickpeas are slightly crispy and cauliflower is tender. Remove from oven and set aside.

To make the lime crema, place the Greek yogurt or sour cream in a small bowl. Add fresh lime juice and cilantro. Stir well. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.

Take a corn tortilla and place roasted cauliflower and chickpeas on top. Top with red cabbage, jalapeño slices, avocado, and cilantro. Drizzle lime crema over the tacos and serve!

Note-you can make the tacos vegan by using vegan sour cream or yogurt to make the lime crema or you can omit it...but it's really good

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/roasted-cauliflower-and-chickpea-tacos/


----------



## iamsam

you have my permission to go if that means anything jynx. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> My thoughts exactly... and she lives so close to a big Target, new super Walmart, Tuesday Morning, Kohls, the best Lowes..... and lots of wonderful eating places.... besides, think how clean my house will stay!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> they make a florida trip every time one of the children turns five - this is Avery's trip even though he is six - not sure why they didn't go last year.
> 
> it will be quiet but I will have a car and can go if I want - just need to figure out a place to go.
> sam


Maybe they didn't go last year because of Bently?

Sounds like this is the perfect time for you to set up a couple of lunch dates with friends or do a little cooking from all your great recipes and stock up the freezer section... OR a trip to the yarn store always brightens my day. My LYS is moving around the corner from their old place. Hope they discover some things that need to be put on sale...


----------



## NanaCaren

The reflection on the pond tonight.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Thank you, Rookie Retiree for the information. I had no idea that the seeds were the part that one used. It's a good thing I never bought one as I would have discarded the seeds. Live and learn. We never stop learning, do we?


----------



## 81brighteyes

Is this your pond? What a beautiful sight. I can see it on a Christmas card.


----------



## 81brighteyes

A good place for you to go is to your library if you enjoy movies. I so dislike much of t.v. and all the commercials so instead, I get the dvds from the library as well as Netflix and that and knitting make for a good evening. Also, just getting out of the house and being where there are people is helpful. Sam, have you thought about starting a knitting group in your area? Ours has helped so many people who have had a case of the blahs. I bet there are a lot of people in your area and nearby who would relish the idea.


----------



## jknappva

Wonderful lot of recipes, Sam...something for everyone!

But really loved hearing the update on the family.
Sorry to hear the skin on your legs is hurting...what would cause it? Perhaps you could massage some lotion on your legs and it will help them feel better.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Charlotte80 said:


> Just got home from work and see the tea party is already starting, a lot of good recipes as usual. I made the Butternut Squash Quinoa that was on last week and it was a real hit. Will add it to my recipe collection. We are having a bright sunny day here too. We have been having some good rain also. Not enough to break the drought, but the brown crinkley grass is coming back green. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


Welcome...I don't think you've joined in the Tea Party before. But obviously you've visited sicne you'ver tried one of sam's recipes. Hope you will join in again...we're here all week.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I think you are right. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe they didn't go last year because of Bently?
> 
> Sounds like this is the perfect time for you to set up a couple of lunch dates with friends or do a little cooking from all your great recipes and stock up the freezer section... OR a trip to the yarn store always brightens my day. My LYS is moving around the corner from their old place. Hope they discover some things that need to be put on sale...


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I like corn husker's lotion, and we also found a baby oil gel that seems pretty good.
> 
> It has been a loooooong week. Just finished up work, and I need to veg out a little before I move on to the next thing. At least I don't work tomorrow!
> 
> Clouds have been hanging here all day but not a drop of rain. I really miss rain...would love having a day where a nice steady gentle rain falls all day. I'd even appreciate a thunderstorm right now.
> 
> The Paloma cardigan is still drying! I do plan to get buttons on it in by tomorrow and have DD help me take a photo. Overall, I'm pleased with it. I worked a bit more on the Charlotte last night--hoping to get to the point where I can work off the sleeves and put it on my dress form to see how it's looking.
> 
> I'll be back--just can't type any more at the moment--hugs & blessings to all.


Wish I could send you some of the rain we got today. Our ground is so soggy, there's water standing everywhere. With all the snow and rain we've had, I hope the wind isn't blowing too much tomorrow or we might have uprooted trees!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

oh dear - I missed that - super sorry charlotte - I am glad you found us and stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so do join us as often as you can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Welcome...I don't think you've joined in the Tea Party before. But obviously you've visited sicne you'ver tried one of sam's recipes. Hope you will join in again...we're here all week.
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


So pretty... That looks so tranquil to me.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> My thoughts exactly... and she lives so close to a big Target, new super Walmart, Tuesday Morning, Kohls, the best Lowes..... and lots of wonderful eating places.... besides, think how clean my house will stay!!!!


Sounds like a good plan to go there and not disrupt the furbaby's routine...plus think of all that shopping you can do!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I really will be fine while they are gone - I will take myself and a good book out for dinner a couple of times - maybe drive over to napoleon and see ron and go to a Mexican restaurant there that is quite good. and i'll sleep late. lol

something is wrong with my system - I can't download anything. I couldn't download the panda bear pattern so pat sent it as an attachment in an email and it wouldn't download. so called ron - he was planning on coming to defiance this weekend so will stop when he is done shopping. so I will have to wait to start my bear - waaaaa.

still 41° degrees - won't be this warm tomorrow and we may get a snow/rain storm sometime during the day. isn't that special. --- sam


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


That is gorgeous, Caren...even if it looks freezing cold. But I love that picture. You definitely have an artist's eye!
Junek


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> it is a little early in the ktp to do this but I forgot to include this recipe - I thought of daralene when I found it - think there are a few more vegetarians that would like this.
> 
> Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos
> 
> Yield: Serves 4
> 
> My favorite tacos! Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos are easy to make and so delicious! Healthy has never tasted so good!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> For the Tacos:
> 2 teaspoons chili powder
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/4 teaspoon onion powder
> 1 teaspoon sea salt
> 1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 tablespoon water
> 1 (15 oz.) can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed
> 1 small head cauliflower, washed and cut into bite-size florets
> 
> Corn tortillas
> 1 cup finely chopped red cabbage
> 1 jalapeño, sliced, seeds removed
> 1 large avocado, seed removed and diced
> Chopped cilantro
> 
> For the Lime Crema:
> 1 cup plain Greek yogurt or sour cream
> 1/8 cup fresh lime juice
> 1/4 cup chopped cilantro
> Salt and pepper, to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a medium bowl, whisk together chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, salt, lime juice, olive oil, and water.
> 
> Stir in chickpeas and cauliflower florets.
> 
> Place seasoned chickpeas and cauliflower on a greased baking sheet. Roast for 30-35 minutes, stirring occasionally during cooking, until chickpeas are slightly crispy and cauliflower is tender. Remove from oven and set aside.
> 
> To make the lime crema, place the Greek yogurt or sour cream in a small bowl. Add fresh lime juice and cilantro. Stir well. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.
> 
> Take a corn tortilla and place roasted cauliflower and chickpeas on top. Top with red cabbage, jalapeño slices, avocado, and cilantro. Drizzle lime crema over the tacos and serve!
> 
> Note-you can make the tacos vegan by using vegan sour cream or yogurt to make the lime crema or you can omit it...but it's really good
> 
> http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/roasted-cauliflower-and-chickpea-tacos/


Sam - this I like! I'm not vegetarian but this sounds right up my street! Thanks for all the wonderful recipes in your opening. With work becoming less and less I'm planning on spending more time cooking so will be trying quite a few of your recipes.


----------



## nicho

Just stopping by to say Hello. It is hot and humid in Sydney - wish I could share some of this weather with you folk still enduring winter temps. I am so over the humidity and was hoping that March meant it was gone for this year, but it is not happening yet!

So far behind with last week's TP - I will need to go back and skim the last 80 or so pages! So many recipes Sam! Might start with the lemon shortbread since my lemons are starting to ripen nicely.

Had an emergency trip to the dentist this week after loosing half a tooth and a huge filling. Expensive repair job but I was fortunate to be able to avoid the $3000 crown and go for a cheaper option. I have such bad teeth - they have cost me a fortune and still look terrible, but no-one is prepared to take them out. Guess these dentists know a cash cow when they see it!

So pleased that we have made the last payment for our mid year trip to California, Alaska and Canada. All paid for now except a couple of nights accommodation and our meals of course. Shirley, looks like you will still be in Calgary so hope we can work out somewhere to meet. Very excited now - June does not seem very far away!

Sam, I hope your blue funk goes away soon. I think your long winters must play havoc with your moods. And to those needing them, gentle hugs and healing energies coming your way. Bye for now while I go back to see what you all got up to last week. Be good and happy knitting!


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> My thoughts exactly... and she lives so close to a big Target, new super Walmart, Tuesday Morning, Kohls, the best Lowes..... and lots of wonderful eating places.... besides, think how clean my house will stay!!!!


You sound like me! Every time DD goes away I go over to stay at her house and look after the two dogs and the chickens. Might be a bit difficult to move the chicks to my house! There are some lovely shops in her town too!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


That's lovely Caren. Looks like the pond is thawing at last?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> they make a florida trip every time one of the children turns five - this is Avery's trip even though he is six - not sure why they didn't go last year.
> 
> I will be fine - don't know if they will leave the dogs for me to take care of or whether they will kennel them - I could take care of them - max sometimes doesn't want to listen but he eventually comes in. can't have him over here until hickory is over her "heat stroke". lol
> 
> it will be quiet but I will have a car and can go if I want - just need to figure out a place to go.
> 
> they will have a good time. --- sam


Maybe they didn't go because Heidi was pregnant and it might have been a bit much for her. 
We definitely don't need Max getting near Hickory, that is for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> That's lovely Caren. Looks like the pond is thawing at last?


Thank you, it has been thawing and freezing.I think with the higher temperatures we are expecting.


----------



## darowil

Just finshed the last KTP and popped in her but really must go and have some breakfast as it is 1030. Wasn't ready to eat when I got up so went on to KP and here I still am!


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Had an emergency trip to the dentist this week after loosing half a tooth and a huge filling. Expensive repair job but I was fortunate to be able to avoid the $3000 crown and go for a cheaper option. I have such bad teeth - they have cost me a fortune and still look terrible, but no-one is prepared to take them out. Guess these dentists know a cash cow when they see it!


$3,000 for a crown.... Unbelievable. that is way more than here.... at least double......


----------



## martina

Sam , thanks for the new tea party. The breakfast pie is one we will have when I go over to my eldests again, his partner and I make crazy breakfasts! You may need to slather your legs with a thick soothing cream just before bed, put on cotton pyjamas and sleep. Also be careful of the shower gel or soap you use. It was the shower gel that was ordinary basic one that made the skin of my legs flaky. I now use Dove and they are much better. You are in a fug because of the long dreary winter, I think, and all the family are off to the sun in Florida. So, have a stacation yourself.meals out, friends
over, a good book or film, favourite treat should all help. Can't have our Sam out of sorts now, can we?


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, I'd be in such a funk if I had your winter. I do not do well in cold, snow, socked in grey skies. Hope Spring comes soon. Hugs. Thank you for recipes.


----------



## pammie1234

I am doing the Happy Dance! I am off work until March 18! Yea! Sam, it is going fine. I'm just not getting the knitting in and am definitely not cleaning house!


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance! I am off work until March 18! Yea! Sam, it is going fine. I'm just not getting the knitting in and am definitely not cleaning house!


Yes, the kids are all jumping for joy and then filling every single minute with some activity... I just want to rest... rest... rest.... Enjoy the break... and we may even have some nice weather...


----------



## kehinkle

The Sun has gone down and its getting a bit chilly. Still in the Baton Rouge area. No load yet anyway.

Had jambalaya, red beans, gumbo and crawfish pies at a little place not too far away. The pies are like little fried dumplings although I think they are baked. Had enough for supper. Also homemade banana pudding  Lots of chicken and sausage in both the rice and gumbo. Don't know what the differences are between Cajun and Creole but like to eat lovely when I can. Means bbq in several different states and seafood when I'm on the coasts.

Darlene, I like my Knitters Prides short wooden cubics and the metal one I bought at Webs. I have several of the Kollage squares with the floppy cable but not impressed with them. I may have some needles for sale at the KAP as I am trying to use just the ones that I am most comfortable with. I have the small set (2-8) interchangeable in ChaiGoo and so far enjoy working with them.

Should have crawled into my bunk earlier but fell asleep in my driver's seat. Bobble head, for sure. Didn't want to sleep too long, to be able to sleep tonight. Will call the company to see about an empty move over the weekend. Possible Memphis or Birmingham.

Caren, the pond looks very nice. Wouldn't mind looking at that out of the window.

Darowil, it looks like your hair is fairly thick and had some body. Mine is straight as an arrow and thin. Looks much better short even though I do like longer hair.

Sam, great recipes. I just skimmed them. When I get home I will have my DD2 look then over to see if she wants to make any. The weather app says it got up to 64° today. All I know is I enjoyed the sunlight. It is now 46° and I am a bit chilled even with a sweater on.

Only got four rows of my socks done and none on the panda. Have the weekend to knit.

Well, this is long enough. Carol, I will let you know about the book titles. Seems most of them were mysteries, if I remember correctly.

Have a great weekend everyone and to those who'll spring forward, it is this Sunday.

Hugs to all,
Kathy


----------



## ChrisEl

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


I have just been sitting here enjoying this view after a hectic day. Very calming...


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> jJust got a call and have company coming in for the weekend. Will be here in less than 2 hours....like the company but sheesh would have liked a little more notice. Have got to go freshen the linen on the guest room bed...will try to check back later.


I don't blame you on wanting more notice, I would too. Elishia is coming over tomorrow with the boys. should be fun.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, the kids are all jumping for joy and then filling every single minute with some activity... I just want to rest... rest... rest.... Enjoy the break... and we may even have some nice weather...


I think all of us need a break. This weather has gotten us all out of sorts. Sam, I couldn't handle living where you live with such a hard winter.

DD is sick. She is not a great patient! I just hope BF will take care of her.

I hope everyone is on the mends, and getting rest.

Caren, the pond is beautiful. It does look cold!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it is a little early in the ktp to do this but I forgot to include this recipe - I thought of daralene when I found it - think there are a few more vegetarians that would like this.
> 
> Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos
> 
> I am going to try this one out sounds very good and everyone likes the ingredients.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Well, this is long enough. Carol, I will let you know about the book titles. Seems most of them were mysteries, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone and to those who'll spring forward, it is this Sunday.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Kathy


~~~Love mysteries! If you can loan them out, we'd love to have them. We appreciate your generosity! Thanks!

I made several positngs at the end of last week....in fact, most of the postings after Sam started the new Tea Party are from me. I was trying to catch up! I did...but mos tof my "stuff" is after the new connection. I did an update on "THE race"....and I have to reinterate....watch the 2 videoas....Jeff King and Scott Janssen. Also, any dog lovers need to read Gary Paulsen's Woodsong. I'll bet many of you will find yourselves nodding your heads in recognition of what he has written. A great-great-*GREAT* book! 'nuff said.

Belated notes/comments:
Caren: fabulous owls! What a treat!
BusyBee: Take heart...have patience, and continue to be loving. You have our hearts with you.
Angora: The Snow Child" sounds like a good book to read. Will look it up. Also...thanks for the tip about Cracker Barrel...never knew that! Will check it out!
PupLover: what is Oyster?

I know I've missed some....birthday greetings to ALL...I'm glad everyone was born! Extra cake & ice cream for those who are celebrating this week or last. Anniversaries, too.
Heartfelt concern and healing energies to those in need.
BTW...DH's toothache is subsiding....stilla bother, but not as painful. Still anxious for Tuesday dentist visit....to fix the thing altogether.

To those in IL...have you voted yet? We are going this weekend. Aren't you "excited" about another political season? arrrggghhhh! :roll: :roll: 
Have a good weekend.....gonna' try to stay caught up. (HA! Fat chance of that!)


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> Is this your pond? What a beautiful sight. I can see it on a Christmas card.


Yes it is my pond. Thank you very much.


----------



## iamsam

that was the reason - I had forgotten. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Maybe they didn't go because Heidi was pregnant and it might have been a bit much for her.
> We definitely don't need Max getting near Hickory, that is for sure.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


That is a lovely picture. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam

thanks martina - I am sure the weather has something to do with my mood. I will be fine while they are gone - I told them I was going to throw a party every night. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam , thanks for the new tea party. The breakfast pie is one we will have when I go over to my eldests again, his partner and I make crazy breakfasts! You may need to slather your legs with a thick soothing cream just before bed, put on cotton pyjamas and sleep. Also be careful of the shower gel or soap you use. It was the shower gel that was ordinary basic one that made the skin of my legs flaky. I now use Dove and they are much better. You are in a fug because of the long dreary winter, I think, and all the family are off to the sun in Florida. So, have a stacation yourself.meals out, friends
> over, a good book or film, favourite treat should all help. Can't have our Sam out of sorts now, can we?


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> thanks martina - I am sure the weather has something to do with my mood. I will be fine while they are gone - I told them I was going to throw a party every night. --- sam


Well, you are hosting the tea party all week!!!


----------



## iamsam

make food and ya'll come on over. --- sam



martina said:


> Well, you are hosting the tea party all week!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty... That looks so tranquil to me.


Thank you I go sit and enjoy the sound of the waterfall and just stare at the water some days. Of course right now it is a bit chilly to sit out for long.


----------



## Bonnie7591

What a great bunch of interesting recipes, Sam. You must spend all week preparing for Friday. Thanks so much for all your work.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> thanks martina - I am sure the weather has something to do with my mood. I will be fine while they are gone - I told them I was going to throw a party every night. --- sam


My bunch always tell me that when ever I go away. I tell them it had better be clean when I return.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I really will be fine while they are gone - I will take myself and a good book out for dinner a couple of times - maybe drive over to napoleon and see ron and go to a Mexican restaurant there that is quite good. and i'll sleep late. lol
> 
> something is wrong with my system - I can't download anything. I couldn't download the panda bear pattern so pat sent it as an attachment in an email and it wouldn't download. so called ron - he was planning on coming to defiance this weekend so will stop when he is done shopping. so I will have to wait to start my bear - waaaaa.
> 
> still 41° degrees - won't be this warm tomorrow and we may get a snow/rain storm sometime during the day. isn't that special. --- sam


Sorry to hear your computer is acting up again. 
It is 0c/32f out, they say it will be the same in the morning. Nice if it is.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> make food and ya'll come on over. --- sam


Wish we all could Sam. We will just have to stick to our on line party on the whole. Perhaps we could do something silly every day, such as wear a hat when we are on line one day??


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That is gorgeous, Caren...even if it looks freezing cold. But I love that picture. You definitely have an artist's eye!
> Junek


Thanks my favorite time of the evening to take photos.


----------



## Southern Gal

sam, i have printed off the cauliflower and chickpea taco, i don't think bj will like it, but sounds like my kind of food course i love chick peas, and roasted, hmmmm can't go wrong. we went out to eat at a sea food buffet, of course i ate too much, but oh, the frog legs were just the best. bj said next time he was going to order, only thing he would eat on, was the biscuits and gravey, pinto beans, and fried catfish, and salad bar. but everything everyone was having brought out, looked good. 
we are still finishing off the beef stew and spaghetti i fixed for a couple meals. 
today, i wanted to sleep late, but was up and going at 6, i watched a lot of recorded stuff and the murdock mysteries, i am hooked on them, borrowed them from cousin. i knit on dishclothes, gotta stock back up for gifts and stocking fillers. 
after lunch i worked on getting down more wall paper, i have about a third of one wall done as far as i can reach, i will get up on ladder another day. if i ever even think about doing w. paper, someone shoot me. yuk, i have been looking around (of course i think i have missed the season for them) for a gas fireplace i want to have one in the living room for back up heat, and put the tv on the wall above it. bj is off tomorrow, we may drive to little Rock and see what we find, 
sam, i think of your grandson going off on his great adventure, i remember my first big trip off with my girlfriends just went about 4-5 hrs away, but it was big time for us. he will have a ball. 
i say every wk, i am gonna keep up better, just can't, so i hit and miss through the tea party, i lurk alot, hi to all


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho,
When are you coming to Canada & how long are you planning to stay? Sounds like a great trip.



nicho said:


> Just stopping by to say Hello. It is hot and humid in Sydney - wish I could share some of this weather with you folk still enduring winter temps. I am so over the humidity and was hoping that March meant it was gone for this year, but it is not happening yet!
> 
> So far behind with last week's TP - I will need to go back and skim the last 80 or so pages! So many recipes Sam! Might start with the lemon shortbread since my lemons are starting to ripen nicely.
> 
> Had an emergency trip to the dentist this week after loosing half a tooth and a huge filling. Expensive repair job but I was fortunate to be able to avoid the $3000 crown and go for a cheaper option. I have such bad teeth - they have cost me a fortune and still look terrible, but no-one is prepared to take them out. Guess these dentists know a cash cow when they see it!
> 
> So pleased that we have made the last payment for our mid year trip to California, Alaska and Canada. All paid for now except a couple of nights accommodation and our meals of course. Shirley, looks like you will still be in Calgary so hope we can work out somewhere to meet. Very excited now - June does not seem very far away!
> 
> Sam, I hope your blue funk goes away soon. I think your long winters must play havoc with your moods. And to those needing them, gentle hugs and healing energies coming your way. Bye for now while I go back to see what you all got up to last week. Be good and happy knitting!


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> The Sun has gone down and its getting a bit chilly. Still in the Baton Rouge area. No load yet anyway.
> 
> Caren, the pond looks very nice. Wouldn't mind looking at that out of the window.
> 
> What a lovely area to be in but, not so good there is no load.
> 
> Well thank you, it is nice to see out the window.


----------



## pacer

I have not had time to read anything in days and too tired today. I need some sleep as my body has been jerking for a while already. I did see Kathy's haircut. How cute is that? Take care everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

ChrisEl said:


> I have just been sitting here enjoying this view after a hectic day. Very calming...


I am glad it is calming for you, It is always nice when others get as much comfort from it as I do.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> I think all of us need a break. This weather has gotten us all out of sorts. Sam, I couldn't handle living where you live with such a hard winter.
> 
> DD is sick. She is not a great patient! I just hope BF will take care of her.
> 
> I hope everyone is on the mends, and getting rest.
> 
> Caren, the pond is beautiful. It does look cold!


Sorry to hear your DD is sick. Sending healing energy her way.

Thanks I thought the colours were ranter nice tonight. I t is cold very cold.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Wish we all could Sam. We will just have to stick to our on line party on the whole. Perhaps we could do something silly every day, such as wear a hat when we are on line one day??


That sounds like fun, I don't have a silly hat though.  
It would be so much fun if we could all get together.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> still 41° degrees - won't be this warm tomorrow and we may get a snow/rain storm sometime during the day. isn't that special. --- sam


We had bright sunshine all day and the temp was 53F about 3:30pm. . . . . . It's been along time since we've been this warm--sometime in early November , I think.

Spent the day teaching one of Susan's gentlemen how to glaze a window pane and then turned him loose to work whatever he could alone while I worked in another room on its windows. We went to replace the last small pane (in a 3 over 3 upper window) only to discover the my SIL had not measured for the replacement as I'd instructed him. Need I say that the pane is 3/4'' by 1/2'' too small? Over-sized I could have cut down myself; but, since we'd had to break out the previous pane and we couldn't find any staples of correct size nor any tape suitable for plastic to cover the open space, it is now stuffed with towels until tomorrow--when rain is predicted.

As I dropped him off at his home, he told me that he would be glad to work with me any day. I returned the same complement to him. It was a good day all around.

I'm tired and will head to bed in a bit. Take care and be well,

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like fun, I don't have a silly hat though.
> It would be so much fun if we could all get together.


I don't have a hat either. We could make paper ones.


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening Sam and everyone, hope you all are having a great day. I will have to go back and look at the recipes and get caught up, I'm so far behind on last week. 
I think I read that Jamie was in an accident and I hope she Micheal and Seth are feeling fine, other than that, I'm at a total loss as to what is going on. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I don't have a hat either. We could make paper ones.


Paper hats are fun, will have to see what kind of hat the boys can come up with while they are here tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and everyone, hope you all are having a great day. I will have to go back and look at the recipes and get caught up, I'm so far behind on last week.
> I think I read that Jamie was in an accident and I hope she Micheal and Seth are feeling fine, other than that, I'm at a total loss as to what is going on.
> Hugs


Good evening Kaye, how are you doing? 
Jamie and Michael have rather sore and very bruised knees, but will recover nicely from it. Seth was fine the next day, he picked out a new car seat.He was ruined in the accident. I'm not far behind on not knowing everything that is going on. Been a very long week with long days and shorter nights. 
hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


Ooh Caren, that's gorgeous!!


----------



## grandma sherry

Have finished last week's teaparty and up to page 4 on this week's.
Have spent much of the past 2 weeks sick (bronchitis), and the only day I was out was this past Tues to go to the hospital. It was my birthday (thanks for birthday wishes).
I have been coughing, and feeling some of that winter funk that has been going around.
Today has been a little better, and the recipes that you have this week look great Sam. I really think I need some of the desserts and fudges to help be mend more quickly.
Sam - this long cold winter is getting us all down in the north, spring must be on its way.
Jynx - it sounds like Livey will have a remarkable trip, as will DD and Rachael. I am sure Maggie would like you to visit at her home so you will be able to visit the nearby shopping and eateries.
Sorlenna - love your avatar, and the Paloma. Such talent in your family.
Caren - sorry about the accident, glad kids don't have any lasing injuries. The pond looks so serene and the herbs, delicious. Which park has a lion in Kingston? Will have to take DGSs to see it.
Gwen - Sydney is gorgeous.
Sugar - baby shower looked great. How are DM and DD doing?
Angora - good DH will have some time off, I'm sure you will find interesting things to do. Minnie Mouse looks like she is truly loved by DGD.
Railyn - Have a nice, quiet Anniversary celebration with Ray this weekend, then party when you are both up to it.
Pammie - enjoy your time off of school.
Kathy - Love the back of the new hair cut. Also love hearing about all your adventures.
Lurker - hi to you and Ringo.
Hi to all the rest of the tea party family. Prayers to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> Paper hats are fun, will have to see what kind of hat the boys can come up with while they are here tomorrow.


Great idea. Look forward to seeing them. Then we could all have crazy hat day, .


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Kaye, how are you doing?
> Jamie and Michael have rather sore and very bruised knees, but will recover nicely from it. Seth was fine the next day, he picked out a new car seat.He was ruined in the accident. I'm not far behind on not knowing everything that is going on. Been a very long week with long days and shorter nights.
> hugs


Glad Seth is just fine, I think little ones are made of rubber for the first 5 years, they bounce back fairly easily. Glad J &M only have sore knees and nothing worse. Were they in your poor truck? 
Long days and short nights, you'll be ready for vacation. :wink: 
David will be home tomorrow afternoon then he goes back out Sunday afternoon, we'll find out tomorrow (hopefully) how long he'll be gone for. But at least he gets to come home, they were talking about just meeting him somewhere tomorrow and doing a trailer swap and sending him back out, so glad they rethought that idea. 
Take care, have a great weekend and rest when you get the chance. 
Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh Caren, that's gorgeous!!


Thank you :-D :-D The highlight of my day, well evening really.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D :-D The highlight of my day, well evening really.


Well, one of the highlights anyway.  LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Glad Seth is just fine, I think little ones are made of rubber for the first 5 years, they bounce back fairly easily. Glad J &M only have sore knees and nothing worse. Were they in your poor truck?
> Long days and short nights, you'll be ready for vacation. :wink:
> David will be home tomorrow afternoon then he goes back out Sunday afternoon, we'll find out tomorrow (hopefully) how long he'll be gone for. But at least he gets to come home, they were talking about just meeting him somewhere tomorrow and doing a trailer swap and sending him back out, so glad they rethought that idea.
> Take care, have a great weekend and rest when you get the chance.
> Hugs.


They were in the car I just got a couple months ago. So glad it was a sturdy thing, gotta love those VW. 
LOng days short nights, I;m ready to snuggle up in the armchair and just enjoy. :wink: Been a long week. A vacation sounds good about now. Oh that isn't long at home, but yes at least he doest get to come home. Has got to be hard some weeks. I don't like when they do trailer swaps not cool at all. Yes it is good they rethought it. I will rest after Elishia goes home, will be good to see here and the boys its' been a while. Keep me occupied. 
Hugs for you too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, one of the highlights anyway.  LOL


that is true. 

Good night heading to bed early day tomorrow. Have to make sure I have a brunch for the boys. Hoping to get some finger foods made before they arrive.

HUGS for all.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> that is true.
> 
> Good night heading to bed early day tomorrow. Have to make sure I have a brunch for the boys. Hoping to get some finger foods made before they arrive.
> 
> HUGS for all.


Good night, I think I'm going to curl up with a book. Sweet dreams, see you tomorrow. Hugseveryone


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> DD is sick. She is not a great patient! I just hope BF will take care of her.
> 
> I hope everyone is on the mends, and getting rest.


Well, at least she has the break to get better,,, or does she not have the Spring break?


----------



## nicho

Dreamweaver said:


> $3,000 for a crown.... Unbelievable. that is way more than here.... at least double......


Yes Jynx, the cost of dental services is outrageous here, especially in big cities like Sydney. My brother is a dentist in a small north Queensland town and he would charge half what Sydney dentists charge. Unfortunately, he is too far away for me to take advantage of family rates!


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Yes Jynx, the cost of dental services is outrageous here, especially in big cities like Sydney. My brother is a dentist in a small north Queensland town and he would charge half what Sydney dentists charge. Unfortunately, he is too far away for me to take advantage of family rates!


Oh, that makes it even worse, knowing your brother could do the work cheaper and probably better...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time to get off the computer and see if I still remember how to knit... I am going to try and go to bed early so that I wake up ready to go and get to the quilt store first thing and then get a few projects done around the house. Guess I need to call mom and see what she needs from the store... DH has to go to the farm tomorrow so no help there... but he did get my lamp fixed tonight... let there be light!!!


----------



## nicho

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho,
> When are you coming to Canada & how long are you planning to stay? Sounds like a great trip.


Bonnie, we are coming over there in June for a 4 week vacation that will include a week driving the California coast from LA to San Francisco, then we fly to Anchorage. After a few days in Denali National Park, we join a cruise back to Vancouver. A few days there and then we are driving through the Rockies with stops planned for Lake Louise and Canmore and another town whose name escapes me (somewhere between Vancouver and Lake Louise) Hoping to catch up with Shirley in Calgary before we fly to Hawaii for a few days to relax before we arrive home and go straight back to work the day after we fly in to Sydney. DH and I are going with 2 other couples that we have travelled with before. We will have our own vehicles for the land part of the trip so should have time to do our own thing if necessary. This is a long-awaited dream trip for us. Can't wait! Only downside is that a very close friend who married a Canadian and now lives in Vancouver won't be there when we are! They run fishing charters out of Vancouver so will be well into their busy season when we are there. While I am disappointed to be missing them, the trip is going to have so many highlights, I am just so thrilled that we are finally going to be doing this trip. Can you tell I'm just a little bit excited!


----------



## nicho

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, that makes it even worse, knowing your brother could do the work cheaper and probably better...


Too true!


----------



## nicho

Time for me to get off this computer to try to get some other things done.

Will try to catch up some time tomorrow. Bye now.


----------



## Railyn

Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups. 
He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you southern gal - sounds as though you are keeping busy - we are here anytime you have time to drop in and join us - looking forward to the next time. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam, i have printed off the cauliflower and chickpea taco, i don't think bj will like it, but sounds like my kind of food course i love chick peas, and roasted, hmmmm can't go wrong. we went out to eat at a sea food buffet, of course i ate too much, but oh, the frog legs were just the best. bj said next time he was going to order, only thing he would eat on, was the biscuits and gravey, pinto beans, and fried catfish, and salad bar. but everything everyone was having brought out, looked good.
> we are still finishing off the beef stew and spaghetti i fixed for a couple meals.
> today, i wanted to sleep late, but was up and going at 6, i watched a lot of recorded stuff and the murdock mysteries, i am hooked on them, borrowed them from cousin. i knit on dishclothes, gotta stock back up for gifts and stocking fillers.
> after lunch i worked on getting down more wall paper, i have about a third of one wall done as far as i can reach, i will get up on ladder another day. if i ever even think about doing w. paper, someone shoot me. yuk, i have been looking around (of course i think i have missed the season for them) for a gas fireplace i want to have one in the living room for back up heat, and put the tv on the wall above it. bj is off tomorrow, we may drive to little Rock and see what we find,
> sam, i think of your grandson going off on his great adventure, i remember my first big trip off with my girlfriends just went about 4-5 hrs away, but it was big time for us. he will have a ball.
> i say every wk, i am gonna keep up better, just can't, so i hit and miss through the tea party, i lurk alot, hi to all


----------



## iamsam

are you remodeling a house joy? --- sam



jheiens said:


> We had bright sunshine all day and the temp was 53F about 3:30pm. . . . . . It's been along time since we've been this warm--sometime in early November , I think.
> 
> Spent the day teaching one of Susan's gentlemen how to glaze a window pane and then turned him loose to work whatever he could alone while I worked in another room on its windows. We went to replace the last small pane (in a 3 over 3 upper window) only to discover the my SIL had not measured for the replacement as I'd instructed him. Need I say that the pane is 3/4'' by 1/2'' too small? Over-sized I could have cut down myself; but, since we'd had to break out the previous pane and we couldn't find any staples of correct size nor any tape suitable for plastic to cover the open space, it is now stuffed with towels until tomorrow--when rain is predicted.
> 
> As I dropped him off at his home, he told me that he would be glad to work with me any day. I returned the same complement to him. It was a good day all around.
> 
> I'm tired and will head to bed in a bit. Take care and be well,
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal

hey, i know i just have popped in and out for a couple wks, but i want to see what kathy's new hair do is like, everyone is talking about it, can anyone remember what wk its in and page #. 
i am tired tonight, just finished watching blue blood and hawaii 5 0, so i think i am going to bed and read the kindle and get sleepier there. talk at ya tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
> Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups.
> He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
> It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
> Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


Wonderful that Ray is doing so much better, and that he is determined, he will improve daily I'm sure. I'm not surprised that you are tired, you've had a lot on your plate for quite a while. Rest when you can and I hope you start to have a little more energy as the days go by. 
hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam

just remember to breath railyn - you need to take care of yourself - easier said then done I know. healing energy surrounding you and ray none stop. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
> Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups.
> He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
> It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
> Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


----------



## iamsam

last weeks ktp - skim through the last half. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hey, i know i just have popped in and out for a couple wks, but i want to see what kathy's new hair do is like, everyone is talking about it, can anyone remember what wk its in and page #.
> i am tired tonight, just finished watching blue blood and hawaii 5 0, so i think i am going to bed and read the kindle and get sleepier there. talk at ya tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, at least she has the break to get better,,, or does she not have the Spring break?


Yes, but she is also a little of a drama queen when she feels bad. I don't think she is very sick, probably a cold or allergies. She's pretty funny about it (at least I think so), but she is really serious! I hope she gets better soon because she is supposed to help me in the garage.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow!, talk about the trip of a lifetime..



nicho said:


> Bonnie, we are coming over there in June for a 4 week vacation that will include a week driving the California coast from LA to San Francisco, then we fly to Anchorage. After a few days in Denali National Park, we join a cruise back to Vancouver. A few days there and then we are driving through the Rockies with stops planned for Lake Louise and Canmore and another town whose name escapes me (somewhere between Vancouver and Lake Louise) Hoping to catch up with Shirley in Calgary before we fly to Hawaii for a few days to relax before we arrive home and go straight back to work the day after we fly in to Sydney. DH and I are going with 2 other couples that we have travelled with before. We will have our own vehicles for the land part of the trip so should have time to do our own thing if necessary. This is a long-awaited dream trip for us. Can't wait! Only downside is that a very close friend who married a Canadian and now lives in Vancouver won't be there when we are! They run fishing charters out of Vancouver so will be well into their busy season when we are there. While I am disappointed to be missing them, the trip is going to have so many highlights, I am just so thrilled that we are finally going to be doing this trip. Can you tell I'm just a little bit excited!


----------



## Bonnie7591

It is good to hear Ray is progressing in the Rehab.
I hope you have a good anniversary, even if you have to celebrate later.
I hope you are taking care of yourself too & getting some rest.



Railyn said:


> Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
> Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups.
> He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
> It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
> Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, but she is also a little of a drama queen when she feels bad. I don't think she is very sick, probably a cold or allergies. She's pretty funny about it (at least I think so), but she is really serious! I hope she gets better soon because she is supposed to help me in the garage.


I know now that goes. Youngest DD's ex-BF was super high maintenance when sick or hurting. He made sure everyone knew he was suffering and they should too! Now you know that if she is due to help you in the garage, she is going to have a lingering illness.. Right? Not only that, we are going to get cold again tomorrow night so no way does she want to be in a cold garage!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn... Good to hear that DH's is working hard. I have heard it said that you lose three days worth of muscle tone for every one day in bed so getting moving is the very best thing he can do for himself... But not to the point of hurting himself.... 

As to being tired, I would think so..... Stress, all that driving and this weather would make anyone tired. When does your treatment start?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Nicho, what a fabulous trip and 4 weeks, how decadent... It sounds wonderful and so many gorgeous places. I have taken the drive from LA to SF and it was lovely.... Your drive in Canada will be beautiful as well.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

[

something is wrong with my system - I can't download anything. I couldn't download the panda bear pattern so pat sent it as an attachment in an email and it wouldn't download. so called ron - he was planning on coming to defiance this weekend so will stop when he is done shopping. so I will have to wait to start my bear - waaaaa.

Are you going to use the eyelash i sent? Was there enough?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> max sometimes doesn't want to listen but he eventually comes in. can't have him over here until hickory is over her "heat stroke". lol
> 
> i- sam


Does that mean that she hasn't had her little op yet?

How are we meant to get through all those recipes in one week? So many worth trying.
10 days without them around will be interesting for you. Need to try out some of your recipes. Maybe you will get more knitting done- with noone around what time are you going to get bed and then up?


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> That and a guilty conscience about mom have taken their toll this week.... I am resolved to do something about it *next* week. I'm going to have the big white bear of a dog, Maggie, for a few days so will have to get dressed and out.... OR I can go down there to stay and have the perfect excuse to do nothing!!!


The dog sounds like a good excuse to get away for a while and do nothing as you didn't exactly have a rest last time you went away did you?


----------



## darowil

81brighteyes said:


> A good place for you to go is to your library if you enjoy movies. I so dislike much of t.v. and all the commercials so instead, I get the dvds from the library as well as Netflix and that and knitting make for a good evening. Also, just getting out of the house and being where there are people is helpful. Sam, have you thought about starting a knitting group in your area? Ours has helped so many people who have had a case of the blahs. I bet there are a lot of people in your area and nearby who would relish the idea.


Well there are enough in Ohio just on KP- I know that doesn't mean they are near Sam but if so many some must be around. The LYS could be a good place to start looking.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Had an emergency trip to the dentist this week after loosing half a tooth and a huge filling. Expensive repair job but I was fortunate to be able to avoid the $3000 crown and go for a cheaper option. I have such bad teeth - they have cost me a fortune and still look terrible, but no-one is prepared to take them out. Guess these dentists know a cash cow when they see it!


I did the same this weel and managed to break a second tooth on the first bit as I munched on it. fortunately my extras cover covered a fair bit of it. And fairly simple fillings in th end. Like you my teeth are falling apart but not quite enough to need removing (except for one so far).


----------



## pammie1234

Off to bed. Hugs to all!


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I know now that goes. Youngest DD's ex-BF was super high maintenance when sick or hurting. He made sure everyone knew he was suffering and they should too! Now you know that if she is due to help you in the garage, she is going to have a lingering illness.. Right? Not only that, we are going to get cold again tomorrow night so no way does she want to be in a cold garage!!!


I didn't know you had met my daughter! Believe me, I'll keep you posted as to what happens.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> that was the reason - I had forgotten. --- sam


Read your comment and couldn't decide whether you really didn't remember or meant it tongue in cheek. Because how old is Bentley now? Almost one isn't he? So I wonder why Heidi didn't want to go last year?


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
> Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups.
> He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
> It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
> Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


It's not surprising you are so tired with the stress and driving you are going through at the moment.
Good that he is working hard to recover as well as he can't- something good has now come out his mothers failure to workat rehab.


----------



## TNS

81brighteyes said:


> If I don't put a rich lotion or cream on my legs and I scratch them, I have white scales! The skin on my legs is very dry. I do better with creams than lotions. It's worth the time it takes to apply some every day, at least.


DH has similar skin problems, diagnosed as a sort of eczma and uses a special hydrating cream in the shower, prescribed by the dr. He applies it like shower gel then rinses it, and towel dries gently. He also has a different hydrating cream to apply after. (Doublebase) It might be worth trying something similar Sam, but it does mean you have to spend time on the "routine"


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> The lemon Rosemary cake sounds delicious.


After the comments on childless Aunties, this seems very appropriate to me! My favourite Aunty used to make rosemary biscuits (cookies) and no one could identify the flavour


----------



## TNS

My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> That is gorgeous, Caren...even if it looks freezing cold. But I love that picture. You definitely have an artist's eye!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:
Love that cool picture!


----------



## TNS

pammie1234 said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance! I am off work until March 18! Yea! Sam, it is going fine. I'm just not getting the knitting in and am definitely not cleaning house!


You'll have a good time I'm sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Nicho, sorry to hear about the dental work, but just think of June. We are also planning a visit to Canada, but it has to be in August, so I may miss Shirley. Nonetheless she's advising me about what to try to see. I'm excited too!


----------



## TNS

Kathy, all the place names you mention sound so romantic to us in Britain, though I doubt you think the same. Sorry you're cold, do keep warm enough. I bet you miss the long hair?! The different cuisines all sound so much fun too. I love trying out local specialities (no connection to being overweight.......) so would love to travel along.
Have a great weekend, and hope you get time for the panda knitting. Everyone seems to be having so much fun with it.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like fun, I don't have a silly hat though.
> It would be so much fun if we could all get together.


Caren, that's the reason you have to knit one! :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Dreamweaver said:


> Nicho, what a fabulous trip and 4 weeks, how decadent... It sounds wonderful and so many gorgeous places. I have taken the drive from LA to SF and it was lovely.... Your drive in Canada will be beautiful as well.


Yes I realise that 4 weeks is unheard of for most people but we have to pay so much to fly from Australia to the States or Europe that it makes sense to take a long holiday to pack as much sightseeing in as possible. Fortunately for me, our trip coincides with a school break which for our school is 3 glorious weeks (unlike the 2 weeks that most schools here get mid-winter), so for me it means taking only 1 week's leave without pay.

DH and I have done the coast drive in California before when we lived there in the 1970's before children made travelling a bit more difficult. The other couples we are travelling with have not done that drive so are doing it at our recommendation, so I hope the weather is good. I also insisted on the Rockies part of the Canadian trip. I saw some of the Canadian Rockies in the fog way back in 1976 and always knew I wanted to go back so that part of the trip is for me. The others would have been happy to fly straight to Hawaii after our cruise but I love lakes and mountains so I am really looking forward to that part of our trip. Can't wait for June to roll around!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> they make a florida trip every time one of the children turns five - this is Avery's trip even though he is six - not sure why they didn't go last year.
> 
> I will be fine - don't know if they will leave the dogs for me to take care of or whether they will kennel them - I could take care of them - max sometimes doesn't want to listen but he eventually comes in. can't have him over here until hickory is over her "heat stroke". lol
> 
> it will be quiet but I will have a car and can go if I want - just need to figure out a place to go.
> 
> they will have a good time. --- sam


Probably could have been something to do with Heidi carrying last year. I am glad you have plans to go out, even if not sure where yet. Can't have poor old Hickory pregnant again! By the way Sam- I don't have you on my new Skype identity- should I PM you?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it is a little early in the ktp to do this but I forgot to include this recipe - I thought of daralene when I found it - think there are a few more vegetarians that would like this.
> 
> Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos
> 
> Yield: Serves 4
> 
> My favorite tacos! Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos are easy to make and so delicious! Healthy has never tasted so good!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> For the Tacos:
> 2 teaspoons chili powder
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/4 teaspoon onion powder
> 1 teaspoon sea salt
> 1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 tablespoon water
> 1 (15 oz.) can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed
> 1 small head cauliflower, washed and cut into bite-size florets
> 
> Corn tortillas
> 1 cup finely chopped red cabbage
> 1 jalapeño, sliced, seeds removed
> 1 large avocado, seed removed and diced
> Chopped cilantro
> 
> For the Lime Crema:
> 1 cup plain Greek yogurt or sour cream
> 1/8 cup fresh lime juice
> 1/4 cup chopped cilantro
> Salt and pepper, to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees. In a medium bowl, whisk together chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, salt, lime juice, olive oil, and water.
> 
> Stir in chickpeas and cauliflower florets.
> 
> Place seasoned chickpeas and cauliflower on a greased baking sheet. Roast for 30-35 minutes, stirring occasionally during cooking, until chickpeas are slightly crispy and cauliflower is tender. Remove from oven and set aside.
> 
> To make the lime crema, place the Greek yogurt or sour cream in a small bowl. Add fresh lime juice and cilantro. Stir well. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.
> 
> Take a corn tortilla and place roasted cauliflower and chickpeas on top. Top with red cabbage, jalapeño slices, avocado, and cilantro. Drizzle lime crema over the tacos and serve!
> 
> Note-you can make the tacos vegan by using vegan sour cream or yogurt to make the lime crema or you can omit it...but it's really good
> 
> http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/roasted-cauliflower-and-chickpea-tacos/


I've quoted this so I can pick it up in my own postings! you've hit the spot for me with this one, Sam, some of my very favourite things- only thing I can't get is a corn tortilla- will have to make do with a flour one!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The reflection on the pond tonight.


Very lovely, and still very snowy- I was looking at a news item on ice caves in Wisconsin, which they were pondering may never happen again, with global climate change. (and yes I do know NY is a long way from Wisconsin -is that WI?- don't know all your regional codes)


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> I didn't know you had met my daughter! Believe me, I'll keep you posted as to what happens.


My older DS is a terrible diva when he's ill too. We say that anything that makes him ill also affects his feet as he seems to be able only to shuffle! :roll: He's not feeling well at the moment (man flu) and as his partner is working today I'm expecting a phone call to come and get Luke!


----------



## sugarsugar

Well, I have caught up, for now anyway. LOL. DD is feeling very average today and doesnt look the best... I hope we not going to hospital again tonight. Ah well. I am sure she doesnt drink enough fluids, but what would I know? She is with BF most of the time so I would have no idea. Rant over. :roll: 
A quiet day today.... I had the cant be bothered doing much at all. Well it will still be there tomorrow. 9pm here and it feels like the middle of the night.
Take care everyone.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


Poor pepper! I see he's not got a vet collar on, do they not do that with cats? I've just realised that it's 9 years today since our grey moggie, Charlie, was killed on the road outside our house. We found him as a 3 week old feral kitten in our garden, having been abandoned by his mother, and fed him with a syringe for weeks! He was 9 when he was knocked down so we did have 9 good years with him. I'd have another, but I'm too afraid of the road outside (not that it's very busy, but it just takes one car...) and I don't want an indoor cat having seen how much Charlie enjoyed getting out, although I suppose house cats don't miss what they have never had.


----------



## Lurker 2

And Hi! to you , Grandma Sherry!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


And hopefully there will be a good report for the biopsy!


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Poor pepper! I see he's not got a vet collar on, do they not do that with cats? I've just realised that it's 9 years today since our grey moggie, Charlie, was killed on the road outside our house. We found him as a 3 week old feral kitten in our garden, having been abandoned by his mother, and fed him with a syringe for weeks! He was 9 when he was knocked down so we did have 9 good years with him. I'd have another, but I'm too afraid of the road outside (not that it's very busy, but it just takes one car...) and I don't want an indoor cat having seen how much Charlie enjoyed getting out, although I suppose house cats don't miss what they have never had.


The vet said Pepper was so very stressed by everything that he thought the collar would cause him even more distress so we have to watch that he doesn't scratch his wound, take him in if he does. He's got to go for a checkup on Monday so will see what happens by then. At present he's being good about it....


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully there will be a good report for the biopsy!


Thanks, fingers crossed here. It seems so unfair that the sunshine we wish for causes such problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Thanks, fingers crossed here. It seems so unfair that the sunshine we wish for causes such problems.


I worry about Ringo's really pink skin above his nose- this year he has so loved sun-baking- unlike last year when he found it all a bit much- I need to put money aside into a Ringo account!
That is good the vet recognised stressed pussy, hope Pepper does manage without the collar. Ringo had his off after his desexing op. in two minutes flat- so we persevered just with ointment.
Nearly 11-30 pm, time I was back in bed! (Saturday almost over!)


----------



## PurpleFi

A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.

Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!

Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.

Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.

Saturday photos......


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hey everyone. I totally forgot about the new KTP and have been posting away on the old one till I saw Sam's nice invitation to join us here and giving us the link. :lol: :lol: :lol: Well, I'll finish up on the old one and join you here. 10 pages already.....I woke up way too early. I'm back in one of my no sleep modes, or shall I say broken sleep. Started cleaning and then got on here.

Purple...Love the photos and that doll is absolutely adorable. That pond is gorgeous.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Hey everyone. I totally forgot about the new KTP and have been posting away on the old one till I saw Sam's nice invitation to join us here and giving us the link. :lol: :lol: :lol: Well, I'll finish up on the old one and join you here. 10 pages already.....I woke up way too early. I'm back in one of my no sleep modes, or shall I say broken sleep. Started cleaning and then got on here.
> 
> Purple...Love the photos and that doll is absolutely adorable. That pond is gorgeous.


Thank you, the spring flowers are doing really well this year. I took the doll pattern from one of Jean Greenhowe's dolls, but did her in 4 ply on smaller needles, she stands about 5" tall.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Oh dear!! I realised at 2pm today that the new KTP had started and I was still on the last one. However decided to finish that one before coming over to this one.

Sam, could feel the weight gain as I read the recipes. Will remember to try one or two in near future.

For all that are interested, things have calmed down here re family. I will be spending some time with nieces when Mum is around as well. However, for the very first time, experienced a certain 14 year old playing on her disability at my expense, and have realised that the 7 year old will only do what she is asked to do when you stand over her, ie be with her in the same room watching as she does it or it does not get done. I am so disappointed in what has happened and know while I may have contributed, I was not the only one at fault.

For whoever asked last week, the girls are 7, 11, 14,16, and almost 18 while their brother is 25. My sister certainly got the large family she wanted. Me I only ever wanted 1 child, but never had one. 

Another result is now Mum has a better understanding of my sister's dynamics and is giving me space. We will be going to the birthday party, but not in costume. Still thinking about whether to take swimmers or not, will see how hot the day turns out to be.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my, just hearing the ages of the girls and realize that you're right in the middle of the tween and teen age years with girls!!! Those years are infamous for manipulation and drama....just try not to get caught up in it. It's going to be a long and bumpy ride for the next 8-10 years!!



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear!! I realised at 2pm today that the new KTP had started and I was still on the last one. However decided to finish that one before coming over to this one.
> 
> Sam, could feel the weight gain as I read the recipes. Will remember to try one or two in near future.
> 
> For all that are interested, things have calmed down here re family. I will be spending some time with nieces when Mum is around as well. However, for the very first time, experienced a certain 14 year old playing on her disability at my expense, and have realised that the 7 year old will only do what she is asked to do when you stand over her, ie be with her in the same room watching as she does it or it does not get done. I am so disappointed in what has happened and know while I may have contributed, I was not the only one at fault.
> 
> For whoever asked last week, the girls are 7, 11, 14,16, and almost 18 while their brother is 25. My sister certainly got the large family she wanted. Me I only ever wanted 1 child, but never had one.
> 
> Another result is now Mum has a better understanding of my sister's dynamics and is giving me space. We will be going to the birthday party, but not in costume. Still thinking about whether to take swimmers or not, will see how hot the day turns out to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I copied some of the replies I was going to put on last week's and will put them here. :wink:

Caren, love the planters with the herbs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing better than fresh and it looks like you have a nice window ledge.

Gwen, thanks for that link to all Gypsycream's patterns. Made me smile. I wasn't into making animals at all but I may just be a convert after looking at that and her workshop.

Rookie, I didn't know Gypsycream was on Craftsy.com. Will have to check that out.:thumbup: Thank you. How nice you will be warm. Set up that big fan and send some my way. I found Gypsycream on Craftsy under that name. I just searched for bears, clicked on the picture for panda bears and all her patterns came up. http://www.craftsy.com/user/510881/pattern-store
Your experiment meal sounds like a winner.

Onthewingsofadove, thanks for the information on the square needles. :thumbup: My circular is metal, so that is a good start and it is small for socks. I got it on sale when one of my LYS was going out of business.

Dreamweaver, if Livey is staying with a family, she will need no tips from me. I might give some anyway out of enthusiasm for her trip, but they will be so happy to have her and make sure she has the time of her life. Thanks for your info on the square needles. Found this for drinking age:

At 14 - minors are allowed to consume and possess undistilled (fermented) alcoholic beverages, such as beer and wine, as long as they are in the company by a Custodial Person.(§9 JuSchG (2) Sub-Clause 1, No. 2)
At 16 - minors are allowed to consume and possess undistilled (fermented) alcoholic beverages, such as beer and wine without their parents or a legal guardian. (§9 JuSchG (1) 2.)
At 18 - having become adults, people are allowed access to brandy or brandy-containing drinks or food products with brandy above negligible level. (§9 JuSchG (1) 1.)
[4] In Germany and the rest of Europe, alcohol consumption by adolescents is traditional and generally accepted.

Sugarsugar, thanks for the BD wishes for Katiclaire. :thumbup: 
I sure hope I didn't miss thanking anyone. If I did, shame on me.  Here's a big THANK YOU to everyone for making it such a special day when I told her about all your wishes.

Rookie, that was a good tip for how to remember desert and dessert. Will have to tell the grandchildren.

TNS & Dreamweaver, quite the discussion on the tailbone. Sorry you are having trouble TNS. Must have been quite an injury. Dreamweaver, you must have been quite a big baby to do that to your mom or she was tiny. Ouch. Oh I see you posted she is tiny and you were big!!

Darowil, you mentioned how many of us have aunts without children who were special in our lives. Just reminded me, and perhaps Busyworkerbee will appreciate this, that my mom will put down my aunt to me whenever she can. She will make fun of her or criticize everything she does. I don't think she is trying to be mean but jealous of my relationship with her. I've never told my aunt she does this, but my aunt did tell me she thought mom was jealous of our relationship and she doesn't tell her that we have talked or I've been up to visit her.
Just saw your photo of your hair in last wks. KTP and your set up for your stash is fabulous.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

If no one has mentioned this yet, there is a Malaysia Airlines airliner missing over the ocean south of Vietnam. There are 14 nationalities on board, not sure of the other nationalities but there are 6 Australians and 2 Kiwis on board. Latest news is that a beacon has been located about 200kms south of the southern most point of Vietnam.

There are over 230 passengers and crew on board. Prayers for them all, however hope is diminishing every minute it takes to find them.


----------



## siouxann

What a gorgeous picture Caren. It would be lovely done as a watercolor.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, you have outdone yourself again and I just saw the recipe for this that you posted: 
Roasted Cauliflower and Chickpea Tacos
I think instead of buying cookbooks for ideas, I will just come to the first page of all your KTP's. I want it NOW and it's only 6:46 am. LOL Now I'm hungry. See you in a few while I go get something in addition to my cuppa'.

I was so proud of DH last night. The concert was with strings, french horns, harp, and other symphony orchestra people along with the jazz band. They played an arrangement of his that he did for the Metropole Band in Hilversum, Holland of Duke Ellington's music. Another piece of a student of his, In a Sentimental Mood, and two pieces of one of his favorite musicians, who sadly passed on a few years ago. The daughter of this musician is now living in town and came to the concert and loved the concert. The audience was so appreciative. DH wore the aran sweater I knit him to conduct with a leather jacket. How could he conduct with such warm things on, but I will admit, I love it that he wears this sweater sooooooo much. I think he wouldn't take it off during the winter, except that it needs to be washed. Took me 3 yrs. to make it but sure was worth it. We met for supper first and had a lovely dinner together at a small restaurant right near the school. Great food and quite reasonable. Only $27 without tip, for both of us. After we got home we watched a dvd from the library on Henry Purcell, one of England's great musicians. I fell asleep so need to finish watching it today.

There is a saxophone competition and only 12 people were chosen to compete. One of the girls in the band is one of the chosen. Makes us so proud. She is an amazing player.


----------



## siouxann

NanaCaren said:


> They were in the car I just got a couple months ago. So glad it was a sturdy thing, gotta love those VW.


What kind of VW do you have? I have a 99 Cabrio with over 265K miles on it and I still love it. If it ever becomes necessary, I would not hesitate to get another VW!


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> If no one has mentioned this yet, there is a Malaysia Airlines airliner missing over the ocean south of Vietnam. There are 14 nationalities on board, not sure of the other nationalities but there are 6 Australians and 2 Kiwis on board. Latest news is that a beacon has been located about 200kms south of the southern most point of Vietnam.
> 
> There are over 230 passengers and crew on board. Prayers for them all, however hope is diminishing every minute it takes to find them.


Oh no. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## busyworkerbee

nicho said:


> Yes Jynx, the cost of dental services is outrageous here, especially in big cities like Sydney. My brother is a dentist in a small north Queensland town and he would charge half what Sydney dentists charge. Unfortunately, he is too far away for me to take advantage of family rates!


Be worth a trip up to see him. I can understand the frustration of bad teeth and dentist reluctant to remove, choosing more expensive options that are painful to mouth and wallet/budget. I was able to take advantage of a government scheme for dental care for chronic disease sufferers to get a lot of work done. Unfortunately for the remaining real teeth, scheme is no longer available. The remaining real teeth are suffering from grinding against the plastic teeth. Would have preferred all false, but no. Now 2 of the remaining real teeth have broken and will remain that way until all are in condition to be removed. I do clean them every day, but my teeth have suffered many years of neglect. Mind you, it is great wake up for kids who have never seen bare gums on an adult before, they certainly get enthusiastic about brushing for a while after seeing my upper teeth come out.


----------



## siouxann

Railyn said:


> Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
> Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups.
> He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
> It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
> Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


So good to hear how well Ray is doing in rehab! What a terrible/wonderful example his mother provided that gives him motivation to keep on keepin' on. Be sure to take care of yourself, too, and get the rest you need.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...You always outdo yourself and have something for EVERYBODY. As I said, I think I won't buy any more cookbooks for inspiration. Just come to the KTP and look up the first pages. How lovely that the family is going south. Have you ever thought of joining them??? Or is this precious time alone? I sure wish I was heading south. Of course this winter, that has been no guarantee of warmth or good weather. I hope they all have a fabulous time and you can party away. LOL Do hope the mood lifts. Sometimes one's mood is like the weather and by the end of winter I find myself down and exhausted. I need the sun.


----------



## siouxann

Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I need to take the time to lotion up after my shower - that would help. --- sam


Cuticura has a great lotion too. I got it for DH from Amazon and it is helping him so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cmaliza, I am going to have to get that book Woodsong!!! I absolutely love stories like this and have mountain climbing books, exploring the North Pole, etc. Thanks for the tip. I really thought it was a miracle the Mushin' Mortician was still alive. Amazing how he was able to do CPR on one of his dogs on one of the runs of the past and bring it back to life. Thanks for making me aware this was happening and giving the link.
My goodness, what an experience it must have been working in the vineyards in Kaub.:shock: The things we ladies & gents have done and experiences is amazing. That is hard hard work in those vineyards!!!! I have been by there many times on the train. 

Dreamweaver, a few posts for you at the very end of the last KTP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


Oh my, have costs ever gone up since I had a pet! :shock:


----------



## siouxann

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


The new ear design gives him a rakish look. He will be the envy of all the neighborhood cats. Maybe start a trend! LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Poor pepper! I see he's not got a vet collar on, do they not do that with cats? I've just realised that it's 9 years today since our grey moggie, Charlie, was killed on the road outside our house. We found him as a 3 week old feral kitten in our garden, having been abandoned by his mother, and fed him with a syringe for weeks! He was 9 when he was knocked down so we did have 9 good years with him. I'd have another, but I'm too afraid of the road outside (not that it's very busy, but it just takes one car...) and I don't want an indoor cat having seen how much Charlie enjoyed getting out, although I suppose house cats don't miss what they have never had.


Ah, but if you can afford to, there are some breeds which are best kept inside. They have been bred for an inside life, not an outside life. Do some research, you never know what you will find.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I worry about Ringo's really pink skin above his nose- this year he has so loved sun-baking- unlike last year when he found it all a bit much- I need to put money aside into a Ringo account!
> That is good the vet recognised stressed pussy, hope Pepper does manage without the collar. Ringo had his off after his desexing op. in two minutes flat- so we persevered just with ointment.
> Nearly 11-30 pm, time I was back in bed! (Saturday almost over!)


Oh I remember that when Ringo made quick work of his collar. How are you today Julie? Well today for us, tomorrow for you. Fun trying to explain that to DGD when I gave her the birthday wishes from you, and explaining that it was summer/autumn when it is our winter/spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:



> Thank you, the spring flowers are doing really well this year. I took the doll pattern from one of Jean Greenhowe's dolls, but did her in 4 ply on smaller needles, she stands about 5" tall.


They sure are.

I love your little doll so I'm sure your friend's GD will treasure her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


Poor baby. I do so hope this is the end of the surgery and no more are needed. Healing wishes sent along for Pepper. What a gorgeous cat.


----------



## busyworkerbee

siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


Sure does, especially after converting to au dollars. Mind you, last year, my girl had her op. Place that did it cost around $300, including follow up for removal of stitches. Had one place quote over $500 for same job. Not sure why, but her age made it more expensive. Also she has extra dose of anathesia after coming out bad from the first one. Delayed her pick up for 3 hours later and took her about 4 days to shake it all off. Mind you, hardest thing was stopping her jumping up on me once she started to feel better.


----------



## siouxann

PurpleFi said:


> A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.
> 
> Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!
> 
> Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos......


What lovely pictures! At a quick glance, the background foliage looks a bit like icicles, and the Buddha is looking out between them. The doll is adorable - I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, the spring flowers are doing really well this year. I took the doll pattern from one of Jean Greenhowe's dolls, but did her in 4 ply on smaller needles, she stands about 5" tall.


I really must look up Jean Greenhowe- I used so many of her patterns when my two were growing up- but I threw out a lot of my English Woman's Weekly's in an effort to control the paper war. You really are a dab hand with the miniatures! I have picked up some of my beading again- but not entirely happy with the resulting fabric, not sure if I will persevere. The garden photos are so lovely, I have only my Jerusalem Artichokes in flower and not even one pencil currently- but that situation may resolve by Tuesday, in which case I will take another trip in to the city.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, Nicho, Cmaliza's DH, so sorry for those of you who are having dental problems. Thank goodness we have Credit Care as we just racked up thousands at the dentist. DH with an emergency trip about 3 wks. ago. Credit Care pays off the dentist and then we pay them before a year and get it interest free. We have no savings and I blame the dentist.

Railyn...That is too bad about your MIL, but a good motivation for DH. Glad he is doing better.

Nicho...That will be such a great trip. Beautiful scenery!!!!

Well, I'm starting to ache with tiredness, so bye for now.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, just hearing the ages of the girls and realize that you're right in the middle of the tween and teen age years with girls!!! Those years are infamous for manipulation and drama....just try not to get caught up in it. It's going to be a long and bumpy ride for the next 8-10 years!!


I tend to agree with Rookie! I genuinely had not realised just how many nieces you have,* Heather/busyworkerbee* I do know how manipulative little girls can be- brought up only two- but my older one was a doozy- feisty, creative to a fault, and talk of determined to do it her way, not mum's. I tried every known persuasion technique with her, until at ten I did one morning lose my rag with her, rather than putting her in 'time out' NOT my favourite memory. I do hope things work out for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> If no one has mentioned this yet, there is a Malaysia Airlines airliner missing over the ocean south of Vietnam. There are 14 nationalities on board, not sure of the other nationalities but there are 6 Australians and 2 Kiwis on board. Latest news is that a beacon has been located about 200kms south of the southern most point of Vietnam.
> 
> There are over 230 passengers and crew on board. Prayers for them all, however hope is diminishing every minute it takes to find them.


I was aware from Aljazeera- but slept through our own news- must put Aljazeera back on, to find out what they have found. A watery grave would not be my favourite.


----------



## ChrisEl

siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


I am in the same general area as you (northern VA) and vet bills are very high here too. Still, this is more than I would expect. You might try calling another place...even one a bit farther west/north if you can manage it. I imagine vets have high overhead in this area which would drive the cost up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh I remember that when Ringo made quick work of his collar. How are you today Julie? Well today for us, tomorrow for you. Fun trying to explain that to DGD when I gave her the birthday wishes from you, and explaining that it was summer/autumn when it is our winter/spring.


I see you are offline and tired, now Angora- but maybe you will read this at some point. Your outing to the concert/restaurant sounds wonderful- nice that DH was so well represented in the concert program!

p.s., I am fine even if up earlier than usual even for me! I had to put on my tank top that I knitted recently, because I was feeling chilly- it is 20 degrees- but it was a lot warmer last afternoon- it feels not long now and I will be using the fingerless mitts to type. The other morning I went out with my woolen cowl and my fingerless mitts to catch the bus. As Shirley found, our climate can feel very cold, even though we don't get the spectacular winters that you do!


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> are you remodeling a house joy? --- sam


One of Susan's gentlemen in her life skills program lives in the house which is a rental property. The city's health department in that city has suddenly begun doing the health inspections they were supposed to be doing every year. This only the second time in over 5 years they have actually done that for these properties. This particular house has its re-inspection next Friday. If it doesn't pass code the young couple who moved in recently and aren't supposed to be there at all (but they didn't asked before doing so) will be forced out and the house will be condemned.

Now the house has to be brought up to code and who better to do it than the participants she has who are learning building trades as well as work ethic and job expectations an employer requires before he/she will hire and retain any of them. So, they are learning to do various skilled trades, supervising and working with others, showing up on time, etc. Things that these young men missed in their lives or never felt that they were needed.

Currently Susan has the most successful participation on the state of Ohio. She has 12 participants, most of their wives/partners and a whole slew of their children for whom she serves as advocate, task-master, mother hen. One of the guys slipped and called her the ''mother goose' when he meant mother hen, so now she refers to them all as the ''goslings.''

As for the work yesterday, rhis young family man is intended to become Susan's detail man cum sub-contractor for the non-profit company she must set up in order to qualify for HUD and county-city fundings to provide low-to-moderate homes for families in this area, as well as providing employment for some of them. Most of her gentlemen are in education programs as well as four of their wives/partners.

She has made it through the ''hoops'' required by State's Job and Family Services program to get these skilled trades classes signed up for and then paid for by the State of Ohio; and here is the clincher, making sure that they attend or can even get there for each class. (Following through to completion is not a strong trait for many of these families.) The intention behind these classes and her non-profit business is to get these families off welfare, clean from their addictions, and give them decent housing which they can then pay for themselves and meet their other financial needs to pay their own utilities, groceries, medical needs, etc.

Some days are a long struggle and highly dramatic. But they have all come a long way from where they stood 6 or 8 months ago. Some of them would likely walk through fire or bullets for her because they know that she keeps her word, does not mollycoddle any of them, nor play favorites among them.

Some days, Tim may lose out on her presence physically, but he has Don and me to stand in for her as we've always done--they only have Susan. And many of them do not have the skills Tim has already to cope with what comes to them as a result of decisions they choose to make. Fortunately, Tim is not ever likely to have to face many of the obstacles thrown at them.

For that we thank God heartily!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Indeed, Joy! and thank you God for Susan and her dedication to her chosen path. Hello to Tim! how he must love you both! for being there for him.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


That's ok....Pepper is just as handsome as ever. Hope he settles inside so you won't have to worry about him. And so hoping the surgery got all of the cancer cells.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.
> 
> Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!
> 
> Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos......


I love your garden photos....they always bring cheer to my mornings!!! You're so talented...that is an adorable little doll...I knowshe will be loved.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Oh no. So sorry to hear this.


I also heard it this morning on the news...there were several Americans on board...not sure exactly how many.
JK


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


Sounds outrageous to me....but vet bills are almost as high as human medical bills. That's why I have pet insurance for my cat. Even with the $200 deductible, it's saved me considerable money over the last couple of years. I pay a little over $100 just for my cat's annual checkup and shots.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


Do you have the PETA van in your area or nearby? We have them here. And they charge very little...maybe $20. That would be something to check into.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Ah, but if you can afford to, there are some breeds which are best kept inside. They have been bred for an inside life, not an outside life. Do some research, you never know what you will find.


Since I live in the city, my cats have always been inside cats. I love them too much to take the chance on them being killed by cars or stray dogs.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> What lovely pictures! At a quick glance, the background foliage looks a bit like icicles, and the Buddha is looking out between them. The doll is adorable - I'm sure she will love it!


And I thought at first the background of the Buddha looked like Spanish moss....but knew there was none in GB!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Some days, Tim may lose out on her presence physically, but he has Don and me to stand in for her as we've always done--they only have Susan. And many of them do not have the skills Tim has already to cope with what comes to them as a result of decisions they choose to make. Fortunately, Tim is not ever likely to have to face many of the obstacles thrown at them.

For that we thank God heartily!!

Ohio Joy[/quote]

Joy, your daughter has her place in heaven already.....it's a shame that others in the situation of her participants don't have someone who cares as much as she does. And it sounds like you're doing more than your share to help them,too.
Hugs and blessings on both of you. Tell Tim hi for me.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're obviously very proud (and delightfully deserved) of Susan...those kinds of programs are necessary every where. What I've seen here couldn't hold a candle to what she's doing. Many of the programs around here are not very successful or around for very long. I wish her and her goslings all the best.



jheiens said:


> One of Susan's gentlemen in her life skills program lives in the house which is a rental property. The city's health department in that city has suddenly begun doing the health inspections they were supposed to be doing every year. This only the second time in over 5 years they have actually done that for these properties. This particular house has its re-inspection next Friday. If it doesn't pass code the young couple who moved in recently and aren't supposed to be there at all (but they didn't asked before doing so) will be forced out and the house will be condemned.
> 
> Now the house has to be brought up to code and who better to do it than the participants she has who are learning building trades as well as work ethic and job expectations an employer requires before he/she will hire and retain any of them. So, they are learning to do various skilled trades, supervising and working with others, showing up on time, etc. Things that these young men missed in their lives or never felt that they were needed.
> 
> Currently Susan has the most successful participation on the state of Ohio. She has 12 participants, most of their wives/partners and a whole slew of their children for whom she serves as advocate, task-master, mother hen. One of the guys slipped and called her the ''mother goose' when he meant mother hen, so now she refers to them all as the ''goslings.''
> 
> As for the work yesterday, rhis young family man is intended to become Susan's detail man cum sub-contractor for the non-profit company she must set up in order to qualify for HUD and county-city fundings to provide low-to-moderate homes for families in this area, as well as providing employment for some of them. Most of her gentlemen are in education programs as well as four of their wives/partners.
> 
> She has made it through the ''hoops'' required by State's Job and Family Services program to get these skilled trades classes signed up for and then paid for by the State of Ohio; and here is the clincher, making sure that they attend or can even get there for each class. (Following through to completion is not a strong trait for many of these families.) The intention behind these classes and her non-profit business is to get these families off welfare, clean from their addictions, and give them decent housing which they can then pay for themselves and meet their other financial needs to pay their own utilities, groceries, medical needs, etc.
> 
> Some days are a long struggle and highly dramatic. But they have all come a long way from where they stood 6 or 8 months ago. Some of them would likely walk through fire or bullets for her because they know that she keeps her word, does not mollycoddle any of them, nor play favorites among them.
> 
> Some days, Tim may lose out on her presence physically, but he has Don and me to stand in for her as we've always done--they only have Susan. And many of them do not have the skills Tim has already to cope with what comes to them as a result of decisions they choose to make. Fortunately, Tim is not ever likely to have to face many of the obstacles thrown at them.
> 
> For that we thank God heartily!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

Railyn said:


> Tonight I am going to bed early. I think sometimes that I was born tired. Anyway, I think the stress is making me tired.
> Ray is doing well in the rehab hospital. He was saying today how tired they make him. He feels he is getting stronger and I can see it too. He is a large man and a few days ago it took 3 people to get him from the chair to the bed. Now he can stand by himself and is walking some with a walker. I am so thankful that he is willing to work hard. He has at least 3 hours of therapy a day. They have a gym with lots of equipment and therapists. One of the therapy is one on one and some is in small groups.
> He has the example of his mother who had a hip replacement and refused to do the therapy and was wheelchair bound for the rest of her life when it was unnecessary. He told me today that he remembers that when he finds the therapy painful and grits his teeth, takes a pain pill and carries on.
> It was warm enough today that I went without a jacket. It was a little cool but I wasn't outside much. We are forecasted rain this week-end and it will be most welcome. We are so dry here. We had a very cold winter but not much rain. I do like the warmer weather.
> Off to bed. Sweet dreams to each and keep well.


Since you had thyroid surgery recently, you might want to let your doctor know what is all going on. They may want to do lab work to make sure your thyroid medicine is at the right level. That can make you very tired if it is not.


----------



## TNS

Joy, what a difference Susan is making in the lives of her Gentlemen and their families. It is wonderful that she is dedicated to making a real difference, and I wish her, and you all, a life full of the satisfaction that a job well done brings. It is not a task that many of us could face, so thank you on behalf of the rest of us!


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I also heard it this morning on the news...there were several Americans on board...not sure exactly how many.
> JK


Two oil slicks thought to be from the crash have just been reported on our 2pm news. No reports of any survivors, I'm afraid.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> After the comments on childless Aunties, this seems very appropriate to me! My favourite Aunty used to make rosemary biscuits (cookies) and no one could identify the flavour


My favorite aunt didn't really bake except for bread. Everything else came from a can or a mix. I love rosemary it goes in a lot of what I prepare. Rosemary jelly is a favorite on toast and scones.


----------



## Charlotte80

jknappva said:


> Welcome...I don't think you've joined in the Tea Party before. But obviously you've visited sicne you'ver tried one of sam's recipes. Hope you will join in again...we're here all week.
> Junek


Thank you, I drop in as often as I can, love Sam's recipes.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


Pepper is such a sweetie. I can understand him being a little standoffish. I hope they have gotten all of the tumor.


----------



## siouxann

jheiens said:


> One of Susan's gentlemen in her life skills program lives in the house which is a rental property. The city's health department in that city has suddenly begun doing the health inspections they were supposed to be doing every year. This only the second time in over 5 years they have actually done that for these properties. This particular house has its re-inspection next Friday. If it doesn't pass code the young couple who moved in recently and aren't supposed to be there at all (but they didn't asked before doing so) will be forced out and the house will be condemned.
> 
> What a wonderful thing she is doing! A great example of the Give a fish/Teach to fish proverb.
> Now the house has to be brought up to code and who better to do it than the participants she has who are learning building trades as well as work ethic and job expectations an employer requires before he/she will hire and retain any of them. So, they are learning to do various skilled trades, supervising and working with others, showing up on time, etc. Things that these young men missed in their lives or never felt that they were needed.
> 
> Currently Susan has the most successful participation on the state of Ohio. She has 12 participants, most of their wives/partners and a whole slew of their children for whom she serves as advocate, task-master, mother hen. One of the guys slipped and called her the ''mother goose' when he meant mother hen, so now she refers to them all as the ''goslings.''
> 
> As for the work yesterday, rhis young family man is intended to become Susan's detail man cum sub-contractor for the non-profit company she must set up in order to qualify for HUD and county-city fundings to provide low-to-moderate homes for families in this area, as well as providing employment for some of them. Most of her gentlemen are in education programs as well as four of their wives/partners.
> 
> She has made it through the ''hoops'' required by State's Job and Family Services program to get these skilled trades classes signed up for and then paid for by the State of Ohio; and here is the clincher, making sure that they attend or can even get there for each class. (Following through to completion is not a strong trait for many of these families.) The intention behind these classes and her non-profit business is to get these families off welfare, clean from their addictions, and give them decent housing which they can then pay for themselves and meet their other financial needs to pay their own utilities, groceries, medical needs, etc.
> 
> Some days are a long struggle and highly dramatic. But they have all come a long way from where they stood 6 or 8 months ago. Some of them would likely walk through fire or bullets for her because they know that she keeps her word, does not mollycoddle any of them, nor play favorites among them.
> 
> Some days, Tim may lose out on her presence physically, but he has Don and me to stand in for her as we've always done--they only have Susan. And many of them do not have the skills Tim has already to cope with what comes to them as a result of decisions they choose to make. Fortunately, Tim is not ever likely to have to face many of the obstacles thrown at them.
> 
> For that we thank God heartily!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a wonderful service she is performing! Such a great example of the Give a fish/Teach to fish proverb


----------



## purl2diva

Ohio Joy,

What a great job your daughter is doing with her program and its participants.. I wish her and them success. You and Don deserve thanks also for helping her achieve her/ their goals. Bravo.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> who is coming gwen - not that I am nosy or anything. --- sam


Brantley's friend Zachary. He is going to help cut up the tree we had taken down. He was down from Nc a couple of weeks ago. Stayed a week worki g on a siding job with Brantley. He and family are moving back here in june


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> My older DS is a terrible diva when he's ill too. We say that anything that makes him ill also affects his feet as he seems to be able only to shuffle! :roll: He's not feeling well at the moment (man flu) and as his partner is working today I'm expecting a phone call to come and get Luke!


We have a commercial for one of the cold medicines here that is absolutely priceless. The man is in bed with a red nose moaning at his wife to please call mom, she throws some cold meds at him. So close to reality :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lovely photos, what a cute little doll.
I watched a few minutes of the Paralympics on the news. Quite amazing how they have devised gadgets so they can participate.



PurpleFi said:


> A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.
> 
> Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!
> 
> Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos......


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> If no one has mentioned this yet, there is a Malaysia Airlines airliner missing over the ocean south of Vietnam. There are 14 nationalities on board, not sure of the other nationalities but there are 6 Australians and 2 Kiwis on board. Latest news is that a beacon has been located about 200kms south of the southern most point of Vietnam.
> 
> There are over 230 passengers and crew on board. Prayers for them all, however hope is diminishing every minute it takes to find them.


Terrible tragedy. I saw on the news 2 Canadians on board but also 2 people who were supposed to be on had their passports stolen & were not on it so there was some speculation on what that may mean.


----------



## Bonnie7591

siouxann said:


> What kind of VW do you have? I have a 99 Cabrio with over 265K miles on it and I still love it. If it ever becomes necessary, I would not hesitate to get another VW!


I also have a2005 VW Passat diesel, love it, gets great mileage 45-60 depending in the trip but makes it affordable to travel although at the moment the price of diesel is nuts!


----------



## Railyn

pacer said:


> Since you had thyroid surgery recently, you might want to let your doctor know what is all going on. They may want to do lab work to make sure your thyroid medicine is at the right level. That can make you very tired if it is not.


I am expected to be tired. I am on a special med in preperation for an iodine free diet which is needed for the cancer treatment. The drs. told me I would feel tired. I have about 3 more weeks of this and then get my thyroid regulated again. The stress of Ray and my meds, the tiredness is understandable. Thanks for caring.


----------



## irishrose24

Sam, Thanks for all the super YUMMY recipes! Slow cooker ones come at a good time as I am working on my Panda s at the moment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Joy, what a difference Susan is making in the lives of her Gentlemen and their families. It is wonderful that she is dedicated to making a real difference, and I wish her, and you all, a life full of the satisfaction that a job well done brings. It is not a task that many of us could face, so thank you on behalf of the rest of us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite aunt didn't really bake except for bread. Everything else came from a can or a mix. I love rosemary it goes in a lot of what I prepare. Rosemary jelly is a favorite on toast and scones.


 I have never used Rosemary & didn't know it could be made into jelly.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> I am expected to be tired. I am on a special med in preperation for an iodine free diet which is needed for the cancer treatment. The drs. told me I would feel tired. I have about 3 more weeks of this and then get my thyroid regulated again. The stress of Ray and my meds, the tiredness is understandable. Thanks for caring.


Just want to be sure you're taking care of yourself with everything that's going on with Ray. You've certainly had the new year start off with bang. After all of this at the start of the year, perhaps the rest of the year will be smooth, easy living.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina

Railyn said:


> I am expected to be tired. I am on a special med in preperation for an iodine free diet which is needed for the cancer treatment. The drs. told me I would feel tired. I have about 3 more weeks of this and then get my thyroid regulated again. The stress of Ray and my meds, the tiredness is understandable. Thanks for caring.


Then make sure that getting extra rest is something in your must Do Every Day List.., and not just something that fits in around your visiting Ray etc.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


he's not looking too happy the poor thing.
Similar colourings to my daughters rabbit who is also called Pepper.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I found a pattern on line for knitting edit Old Shale in the round. For anyone who wants it:

Working in the round

Round 1: Knit around.
Round 2: Knit around.
Round 3: *K2tog 3 times, (YO, K1) 6 times, K2tog 3 times; Rep from * around.
Round 4: Purl around.

I looked this up because I am doing a skirt for DGD that was supposed to be for her birthday, but now I guess it is for Christmas.

Ok I just found this link so the above is being edited from Feather and Fan to Old Shale: http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
Apparently there really is a difference. Up for discussion but I will make an effort to be accurate. At the very least, I will have a pattern at last to do my knitting in the round be it Old Shale or Feather and Fan. I'm sure there are many discussions on this but all I care about is that the pretty pattern I like gets knit. :wink:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is my pond. Thank you very much.


~~~Beautiful photo...again! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH is on break so it is possible I won't be on as much. He is practicing for a solo recital though, so he won't be on the computer the whole time.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear!! I realised at 2pm today that the new KTP had started and I was still on the last one. However decided to finish that one before coming over to this one.
> 
> Sam, could feel the weight gain as I read the recipes. Will remember to try one or two in near future.
> 
> For all that are interested, things have calmed down here re family. I will be spending some time with nieces when Mum is around as well. However, for the very first time, experienced a certain 14 year old playing on her disability at my expense, and have realised that the 7 year old will only do what she is asked to do when you stand over her, ie be with her in the same room watching as she does it or it does not get done. I am so disappointed in what has happened and know while I may have contributed, I was not the only one at fault.
> 
> For whoever asked last week, the girls are 7, 11, 14,16, and almost 18 while their brother is 25. My sister certainly got the large family she wanted. Me I only ever wanted 1 child, but never had one.
> 
> Another result is now Mum has a better understanding of my sister's dynamics and is giving me space. We will be going to the birthday party, but not in costume. Still thinking about whether to take swimmers or not, will see how hot the day turns out to be.


Glad things aren't as bad as you thought things were going to be- and that your mother sounds like she might be going to a help in the situation


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, hope your dear Pepper recovers quickly.
Josephine, your doll is devious. Thank you for garden pictures.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely understandable and please take care of yourself and rest as much as you can.



Railyn said:


> I am expected to be tired. I am on a special med in preperation for an iodine free diet which is needed for the cancer treatment. The drs. told me I would feel tired. I have about 3 more weeks of this and then get my thyroid regulated again. The stress of Ray and my meds, the tiredness is understandable. Thanks for caring.


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> If no one has mentioned this yet, there is a Malaysia Airlines airliner missing over the ocean south of Vietnam. There are 14 nationalities on board, not sure of the other nationalities but there are 6 Australians and 2 Kiwis on board. Latest news is that a beacon has been located about 200kms south of the southern most point of Vietnam.
> 
> There are over 230 passengers and crew on board. Prayers for them all, however hope is diminishing every minute it takes to find them.


~~~there are 3 Americans, too, including a baby. Some air searchers saw oil slicks consistent with airplane crashes. It doesn't sound good at all. :-(


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren - love the pond photo....you captured the reflections perfectly.

PurpleFi -- the doll is precious.

Kathy -- take advantage of all that Louisianna has to offer!! Po Boy sandwiches and pralines!

Getting ready to get dressed for the big outing to the Riverdance performance---the last time I wore a dress was for a wedding last October!! I'm looking forward to seeing the show and spending some one to one time with DD#2.

See you all later!


----------



## SYAPJR

All the recipes sound great. I use my crock pot a lot so they are most welcome. Thanks very much, Sam.


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


He looks good, not such a big chunk missing so should hear just fine... I would be leery too... but he will eventually come round. Glad he isn't having to wear a collar and not even a bandage...


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren - love the pond photo....you captured the reflections perfectly.
> 
> PurpleFi -- the doll is precious.
> 
> Kathy -- take advantage of all that Louisianna has to offer!! Po Boy sandwiches and pralines!
> 
> Getting ready to get dressed for the big outing to the Riverdance performance---the last time I wore a dress was for a wedding last October!! I'm looking forward to seeing the show and spending some one to one time with DD#2.
> 
> See you all later!


Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Sounds outrageous to me....but vet bills are almost as high as human medical bills. That's why I have pet insurance for my cat. Even with the $200 deductible, it's saved me considerable money over the last couple of years. I pay a little over $100 just for my cat's annual checkup and shots.
> Junek


Their emergency vet for Buddy was at least 3 times that of the regular vet and did so very little. I will have to have the kids look into pet insurance. I know the x-rays they did were 100% more than the ones I get,,,,


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> You're obviously very proud (and delightfully deserved) of Susan...those kinds of programs are necessary every where. What I've seen here couldn't hold a candle to what she's doing. Many of the programs around here are not very successful or around for very long. I wish her and her goslings all the best.


What I see is a young woman who was brought up to realize the importance of service to others and that is because her mother is such a shining example...


----------



## Dreamweaver

caught up and off to take a bath. maybe that will perk me up. I am hoping DH will get done with deliveries and come home and drive me around for some errands and stop in with me to take mom some things. we have tomorrow with no work so may start a couple needed projects or just veg....


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> What I see is a young woman who was brought up to realize the importance of service to others and that is because her mother is such a shining example...


Well said. I agree.


----------



## Sorlenna

siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


That seems ridiculous to me. I'd call around and see if anyone else could do it.


----------



## ChrisEl

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, hope your dear Pepper recovers quickly.
> Josephine, your doll is devious. Thank you for garden pictures.


How can you tell? She looks very sweet to me (just couldn't resist...this is one of my favorite spell check changes ever....    Thanks for both the beautiful doll and the chuckle....


----------



## iamsam

because she was too pregnant - I would assume - I will ask her. --- sam



darowil said:


> Read your comment and couldn't decide whether you really didn't remember or meant it tongue in cheek. Because how old is Bentley now? Almost one isn't he? So I wonder why Heidi didn't want to go last year?


----------



## iamsam

what a pretty cat he is --- sam



TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


----------



## iamsam

on one of them I am - I also have some lovely dark brown eyelash I am going to use on the other one.

ron was over this morning - somehow a program got downloaded that was preventing me from downloading anything - so now I have my copy of the bears. yeah.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> [
> 
> something is wrong with my system - I can't download anything. I couldn't download the panda bear pattern so pat sent it as an attachment in an email and it wouldn't download. so called ron - he was planning on coming to defiance this weekend so will stop when he is done shopping. so I will have to wait to start my bear - waaaaa.
> 
> Are you going to use the eyelash i sent? Was there enough?


----------



## jknappva

SYAPJR said:


> All the recipes sound great. I use my crock pot a lot so they are most welcome. Thanks very much, Sam.


Welcome to the Tea Party...I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you enjoyed visiting with us and will come back often. We're here all week and Sam opens a new party every Fri. with new recipes.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is a problem darowil - I will no doubt stay up way too late and sleep in too late - I will try and watch it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Does that mean that she hasn't had her little op yet?
> 
> How are we meant to get through all those recipes in one week? So many worth trying.
> 10 days without them around will be interesting for you. Need to try out some of your recipes. Maybe you will get more knitting done- with noone around what time are you going to get bed and then up?


----------



## iamsam

probably --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> By the way Sam- I don't have you on my new Skype identity- should I PM you?


----------



## iamsam

that is too funny kate - when I am sick I would just as soon be alone - drink my orange juice and sleep. thank goodness I don't get sick very often. thought I was coming down with something when I went to bed last night but feel ok this morning - think I am starting a cold though. could I catch a cold from little Bentley? he is a little young to cover his mouth when he sneezes. --- sam



KateB said:


> My older DS is a terrible diva when he's ill too. We say that anything that makes him ill also affects his feet as he seems to be able only to shuffle! :roll: He's not feeling well at the moment (man flu) and as his partner is working today I'm expecting a phone call to come and get Luke!


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed, Joy! and thank you God for Susan and her dedication to her chosen path. Hello to Tim! how he must love you both! for being there for him.


Yes, Julie, regarding Susan and her dedication to these families and her commitment to this path.

She is a God-send for them. For some it is more difficult than for others. Some have drug addictions, uncaring parents/families, lack of direction as children regarding education at all, spiritual training, any knowledge of how and where to seek help, or anyone to hold them accountable until they can hold themselves to a standard of behavior they've decided upon.

She is able to require drug testings for any and all of the participants but not the parntners/wives/ teen-aged children when she deems necessary, but she is also there when the babies run out of formula or diapers, when there is no food in the house or no personal transportation. A number of times we've raided our own freezer and pantry to keep them going.

And through it all, Susan has not drawn much or any salary for herself. It is amazing how God seems to meet the financial needs of this household--even with SiL working full-time for the local cable company. Even his $16/hour is not enough for him to live on alone, much less with a wife and child-support payments.

Tim says hello to you, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

do you have koi in the pond purplefi - I don't remember you mentioning them - just wondered what was the orange in the pond. the little doll is very cute. --- sam

the little bee would freeze his stinger off if he was here.



PurpleFi said:


> A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.
> 
> Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!
> 
> Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos......


----------



## iamsam

the new your times announced that an oil slick has been found which does not bode well for survivors. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> If no one has mentioned this yet, there is a Malaysia Airlines airliner missing over the ocean south of Vietnam. There are 14 nationalities on board, not sure of the other nationalities but there are 6 Australians and 2 Kiwis on board. Latest news is that a beacon has been located about 200kms south of the southern most point of Vietnam.
> 
> There are over 230 passengers and crew on board. Prayers for them all, however hope is diminishing every minute it takes to find them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

81brighteyes said:


> If I don't put a rich lotion or cream on my legs and I scratch them, I have white scales! The skin on my legs is very dry. I do better with creams than lotions. It's worth the time it takes to apply some every day, at least.


Have to have lotion and a humidifier going or I am so itchy at night I can't stand it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Yes, Julie, regarding Susan and her dedication to these families and her commitment to this path.
> 
> ...
> 
> Tim says hello to you, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And another Hello to Tim- it is 7-50 am, here, Sunday morning, just by the way! I have just brought the loaf I bread I was making out of the oven- so there is a lovely smell in the house. I will cut a slice soon and melt some butter on it!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> One of Susan's gentlemen in her life skills program lives in the house which is a rental property. The city's health department in that city has suddenly begun doing the health inspections they were supposed to be doing every year. This only the second time in over 5 years they have actually done that for these properties. This particular house has its re-inspection next Friday. If it doesn't pass code the young couple who moved in recently and aren't supposed to be there at all (but they didn't asked before doing so) will be forced out and the house will be condemned.
> 
> Now the house has to be brought up to code and who better to do it than the participants she has who are learning building trades as well as work ethic and job expectations an employer requires before he/she will hire and retain any of them. So, they are learning to do various skilled trades, supervising and working with others, showing up on time, etc. Things that these young men missed in their lives or never felt that they were needed.
> 
> Currently Susan has the most successful participation on the state of Ohio. She has 12 participants, most of their wives/partners and a whole slew of their children for whom she serves as advocate, task-master, mother hen. One of the guys slipped and called her the ''mother goose' when he meant mother hen, so now she refers to them all as the ''goslings.''
> 
> As for the work yesterday, rhis young family man is intended to become Susan's detail man cum sub-contractor for the non-profit company she must set up in order to qualify for HUD and county-city fundings to provide low-to-moderate homes for families in this area, as well as providing employment for some of them. Most of her gentlemen are in education programs as well as four of their wives/partners.
> 
> She has made it through the ''hoops'' required by State's Job and Family Services program to get these skilled trades classes signed up for and then paid for by the State of Ohio; and here is the clincher, making sure that they attend or can even get there for each class. (Following through to completion is not a strong trait for many of these families.) The intention behind these classes and her non-profit business is to get these families off welfare, clean from their addictions, and give them decent housing which they can then pay for themselves and meet their other financial needs to pay their own utilities, groceries, medical needs, etc.
> 
> Some days are a long struggle and highly dramatic. But they have all come a long way from where they stood 6 or 8 months ago. Some of them would likely walk through fire or bullets for her because they know that she keeps her word, does not mollycoddle any of them, nor play favorites among them.
> 
> Some days, Tim may lose out on her presence physically, but he has Don and me to stand in for her as we've always done--they only have Susan. And many of them do not have the skills Tim has already to cope with what comes to them as a result of decisions they choose to make. Fortunately, Tim is not ever likely to have to face many of the obstacles thrown at them.
> 
> For that we thank God heartily!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Susan sounds like a gem of supreme brilliance! Is she your daughter? (I think I missed some of the details). Does she work for an organization or is this her organization? It sounds wonderful-wonderful-wonderful! I applaude her efforts and wish her many many successes! You should be bursting with pride!

read a bit further...yes she is your daughter! You have done well!!! What a demanding path she has chosen....and i bet it's with the most beautiful smile!


----------



## iamsam

it's family time - and that is fine - I wouldn't have minded going along but there really isn't any room in a seven passenger van with seven of them going. I wouldn't have cared what they did - I would have hit the beach and just laid in the sun all day. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam...You always outdo yourself and have something for EVERYBODY. As I said, I think I won't buy any more cookbooks for inspiration. Just come to the KTP and look up the first pages. How lovely that the family is going south. Have you ever thought of joining them??? Or is this precious time alone? I sure wish I was heading south. Of course this winter, that has been no guarantee of warmth or good weather. I hope they all have a fabulous time and you can party away. LOL Do hope the mood lifts. Sometimes one's mood is like the weather and by the end of winter I find myself down and exhausted. I need the sun.


----------



## iamsam

that is outrageous - I thought $300 was a lot. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the new your times announced that an oil slick has been found which does not bode well for survivors. --- sam


The fact that the plane would by now long have run out of fuel, and that they lost contact so soon after take-off are also bad report- it would have been over ocean, and they think it must have happened very fast, for there to have been no distress signal. Also some talk of two passengers on false pass ports.


----------



## iamsam

at least it is fast enough you wouldn't suffer much. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was aware from Aljazeera- but slept through our own news- must put Aljazeera back on, to find out what they have found. A watery grave would not be my favourite.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> And another Hello to Tim- it is 7-50 am, here, Sunday morning, just by the way! I have just brought the loaf I bread I was making out of the oven- so there is a lovely smell in the house. I will cut a slice soon and melt some butter on it!


Yum, yum :lol:


----------



## iamsam

what a great avocation - I applaud her - we need more women like her. --- sam



jheiens said:


> One of Susan's gentlemen in her life skills program lives in the house which is a rental property. The city's health department in that city has suddenly begun doing the health inspections they were supposed to be doing every year. This only the second time in over 5 years they have actually done that for these properties. This particular house has its re-inspection next Friday. If it doesn't pass code the young couple who moved in recently and aren't supposed to be there at all (but they didn't asked before doing so) will be forced out and the house will be condemned.
> 
> Now the house has to be brought up to code and who better to do it than the participants she has who are learning building trades as well as work ethic and job expectations an employer requires before he/she will hire and retain any of them. So, they are learning to do various skilled trades, supervising and working with others, showing up on time, etc. Things that these young men missed in their lives or never felt that they were needed.
> 
> Currently Susan has the most successful participation on the state of Ohio. She has 12 participants, most of their wives/partners and a whole slew of their children for whom she serves as advocate, task-master, mother hen. One of the guys slipped and called her the ''mother goose' when he meant mother hen, so now she refers to them all as the ''goslings.''
> 
> As for the work yesterday, rhis young family man is intended to become Susan's detail man cum sub-contractor for the non-profit company she must set up in order to qualify for HUD and county-city fundings to provide low-to-moderate homes for families in this area, as well as providing employment for some of them. Most of her gentlemen are in education programs as well as four of their wives/partners.
> 
> She has made it through the ''hoops'' required by State's Job and Family Services program to get these skilled trades classes signed up for and then paid for by the State of Ohio; and here is the clincher, making sure that they attend or can even get there for each class. (Following through to completion is not a strong trait for many of these families.) The intention behind these classes and her non-profit business is to get these families off welfare, clean from their addictions, and give them decent housing which they can then pay for themselves and meet their other financial needs to pay their own utilities, groceries, medical needs, etc.
> 
> Some days are a long struggle and highly dramatic. But they have all come a long way from where they stood 6 or 8 months ago. Some of them would likely walk through fire or bullets for her because they know that she keeps her word, does not mollycoddle any of them, nor play favorites among them.
> 
> Some days, Tim may lose out on her presence physically, but he has Don and me to stand in for her as we've always done--they only have Susan. And many of them do not have the skills Tim has already to cope with what comes to them as a result of decisions they choose to make. Fortunately, Tim is not ever likely to have to face many of the obstacles thrown at them.
> 
> For that we thank God heartily!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> who is coming gwen - not that I am nosy or anything. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> It is when talking about me -- that's for sure! And it was used as a mighty weapon during my growing up years. It wasn't until many years later that I finally learned that you cannot die from shame nor can shame kill you!!...but it can teach some wonderful life lessons that wouldn't be learned without it.


Yes, and after that guilt comes the word Mom that is synonymous with guilt.


----------



## iamsam

I remember when he was there - where is he living now? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley's friend Zachary. He is going to help cut up the tree we had taken down. He was down from Nc a couple of weeks ago. Stayed a week worki g on a siding job with Brantley. He and family are moving back here in june


----------



## iamsam

now now. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a commercial for one of the cold medicines here that is absolutely priceless. The man is in bed with a red nose moaning at his wife to please call mom, she throws some cold meds at him. So close to reality :lol:


----------



## iamsam

love the sock irishrose - I love crockpot recipes - and if you use a crockpot liner there is no cleanup - my kind of meal. good to see you by the way - we will be here all week so join us again real soon - fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on is always available. --- sam



irishrose24 said:


> Sam, Thanks for all the super YUMMY recipes! Slow cooker ones come at a good time as I am working on my Panda s at the moment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

try putting it in mashed potatoes - very good. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never used Rosemary & didn't know it could be made into jelly.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> at least it is fast enough you wouldn't suffer much. --- sam


If you have read William Golding's Pincher Martin, you would have any thoughts on drowning being a quick death seriously challenged!


----------



## cmaliza

Just a quick note...having company for dinner and haven't started on the food. BUT.....I finished my 5 squares! Yippee!
Just wanted to pass that on. Also, an update on Iditarod: my info is from about 4 hours ago, so there may be more changes, but I don't have time to check right now.....The lead has changed...Aliy Zirkle has passed King & Buser and was at least an hour ahead of Buser, and was travelling a bit faster. Matt (OH) has passed Curt (NZ). Matt is in 28th place, Curt is 29th. I think they are taking their req'd 8 hour rest on the Yukon. Both have traveled 547 miles. Bejna (IL) is 42nd, after 496 miles.Chris Turner (Aus) is 46th at 457 miles, and Marcelle is 48th after 424 miles. She has made some good progress. One of the Canadians (Karen Ramstead) scratched in Rhon. Michelle Phillips (Can) is in 19th place at 589 miles, and Hans Gott is 13th at 599 miles. I think the top 20 will get some prize money. Many mushers have passed the half-way point.....after the Yukon, the next big challenge is Norton Bay. It is one of the most treacherous parts of the trail....very very windy and unpredictable. The mushers actually often travel on the frozen bay. Very rough trail!

Gotta' go cook...something. Enjoy peace and good will...Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Yum, yum :lol:


It is a mix I am developing rye and bread flour (no good for gluten free!) and it is scrumptious!


----------



## Cashmeregma

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you, Rookie Retiree for the information. I had no idea that the seeds were the part that one used. It's a good thing I never bought one as I would have discarded the seeds. Live and learn. We never stop learning, do we?


You might have figured it out as the white part is very bitter and in my thinking, inedible. The red seeds are juicy and if ripe, delicious. Hope you get a good one.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party syapjr - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa with us - we will be here all week so plan on stopping by again as you find time - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

use a crock pot liner and you won't have anything to wash up. --- sam



SYAPJR said:


> All the recipes sound great. I use my crock pot a lot so they are most welcome. Thanks very much, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Just a quick note...having company for dinner and haven't started on the food. BUT.....I finished my 5 squares! Yippee!
> Just want4ed to pass that on. Also, an update on Iditarod: my info is from about 4 hours ago, so there may be more changes, but I don't have time to check right now.....The lead has changed...Aliy Zirkle has passed King & Buser and was at least an hour ahead of Buser, and was travelling a bit faster. Matt (OH) has passed Curt (NZ). Matt is in 28th place, Curt is 29th. I think they are taking their req'd 8 hour rest on the Yukon. Both have traveled 547 miles. Bejna (IL) is 42nd, after 496 miles.Chris Turner (Aus) is 46th at 457 miles, and Marcelle is 48th after 424 miles. She has made some good progress. ONe of the Canadians (Karen Ramstead) scratched in Rhon. Michelle Phillips (Can) is in 19th place at 589 miles, and Hans Gott is 13th at 599 miles. I think the top 20 will get some prize money. Many mushers have passed the half-way point.....after the Yukon, the next big challenge is Norton Bay. It is one of the most treacherous parts of the trail....very very windy and unpredictable. The mushers actually often travel on the frozen bay. Very rough trail!
> 
> Gotta' go cook...something! Enjoy peace and good will...Carol il/oh


I couldn't get over how many women there were running the Iditarod. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> What I see is a young woman who was brought up to realize the importance of service to others and that is because her mother is such a shining example...


How true! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I was think more along the the idea that hitting the water at the speed they must have been traveling you would have been dead long before you hit the water. either way - not a pleasant way to die. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> If you have read William Golding's Pincher Martin, you would have any thoughts on drowning being a quick death seriously challenged!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I was think more along the the idea that hitting the water at the speed they must have been traveling you would have been dead long before you hit the water. either way - not a pleasant way to die. --- sam


agreed.


----------



## iamsam

those are lovely squares carol. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Just a quick note...having company for dinner and haven't started on the food. BUT.....I finished my 5 squares! Yippee!
> Just wanted to pass that on. Also, an update on Iditarod: my info is from about 4 hours ago, so there may be more changes, but I don't have time to check right now.....The lead has changed...Aliy Zirkle has passed King & Buser and was at least an hour ahead of Buser, and was travelling a bit faster. Matt (OH) has passed Curt (NZ). Matt is in 28th place, Curt is 29th. I think they are taking their req'd 8 hour rest on the Yukon. Both have traveled 547 miles. Bejna (IL) is 42nd, after 496 miles.Chris Turner (Aus) is 46th at 457 miles, and Marcelle is 48th after 424 miles. She has made some good progress. One of the Canadians (Karen Ramstead) scratched in Rhon. Michelle Phillips (Can) is in 19th place at 589 miles, and Hans Gott is 13th at 599 miles. I think the top 20 will get some prize money. Many mushers have passed the half-way point.....after the Yukon, the next big challenge is Norton Bay. It is one of the most treacherous parts of the trail....very very windy and unpredictable. The mushers actually often travel on the frozen bay. Very rough trail!
> 
> Gotta' go cook...something. Enjoy peace and good will...Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

time for a short nap. --- sam


----------



## KateB

Just back from delivering Luke back home and I'm about to head for a bath. Boy, I wish I had half that boy's energy, he's got me beat!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Just back from delivering Luke back home and I'm about to head for a bath. Boy, I wish I had half that boy's energy, he's got me beat!


Not surprised! the energy of the little ones is amazing!


----------



## 81brighteyes

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


Did I miss something? When did this happen to Pepper and was his ear completely destroyed? By whom or what did this happen? He is such a pretty boy and so sorry for his trouble. Hope he continues to heal well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thanks martina - I am sure the weather has something to do with my mood. I will be fine while they are gone - I told them I was going to throw a party every night. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Just not a pity party. Well if it is, make sure we are invited so we can cheer you up, or the other way around.  See, I already have my sunglasses on as soon the sun will be so bright and all the clouds will be gone for real and emotionally.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> I don't have a hat either. We could make paper ones.


Knit one of the ones Gwen did. Fun and useable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening Kaye, how are you doing?
> Jamie and Michael have rather sore and very bruised knees, but will recover nicely from it. Seth was fine the next day, he picked out a new car seat.He was ruined in the accident. I'm not far behind on not knowing everything that is going on. Been a very long week with long days and shorter nights.
> hugs


Oh Caren, it is a miracle they weren't hurt worse. Hope those knees will be ok.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


Awe, he's a cutie though, ear or no.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I've quoted this so I can pick it up in my own postings! you've hit the spot for me with this one, Sam, some of my very favourite things- only thing I can't get is a corn tortilla- will have to make do with a flour one!


Have to see what we can do about corn tortillas.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I see you are offline and tired, now Angora- but maybe you will read this at some point. Your outing to the concert/restaurant sounds wonderful- nice that DH was so well represented in the concert program!
> 
> p.s., I am fine even if up earlier than usual even for me! I had to put on my tank top that I knitted recently, because I was feeling chilly- it is 20 degrees- but it was a lot warmer last afternoon- it feels not long now and I will be using the fingerless mitts to type. The other morning I went out with my woolen cowl and my fingerless mitts to catch the bus. As Shirley found, our climate can feel very cold, even though we don't get the spectacular winters that you do!


Yes, I imagine you have high humidity. Well, that could be wrong. I keep picturing you tropical and that is WRONG. LOL First impressions seem to last. I do however know that our bodies adapt to where we live and you feel as cold as we do. If you came here in winter you would probably feel the cold 10 times worse than we do. Nice that you are getting use out of your knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have we seen your fingerless mitts?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I worry about Ringo's really pink skin above his nose- this year he has so loved sun-baking- unlike last year when he found it all a bit much- I need to put money aside into a Ringo account!
> That is good the vet recognised stressed pussy, hope Pepper does manage without the collar. Ringo had his off after his desexing op. in two minutes flat- so we persevered just with ointment.
> Nearly 11-30 pm, time I was back in bed! (Saturday almost over!)


Baby sunblock on his nose will help, that's what we do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Since you had thyroid surgery recently, you might want to let your doctor know what is all going on. They may want to do lab work to make sure your thyroid medicine is at the right level. That can make you very tired if it is not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, she is so busy with Ray that caring for herself may be well needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a commercial for one of the cold medicines here that is absolutely priceless. The man is in bed with a red nose moaning at his wife to please call mom, she throws some cold meds at him. So close to reality :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photos, what a cute little doll.
> I watched a few minutes of the Paralympics on the news. Quite amazing how they have devised gadgets so they can participate.


I used to attend the paralympics when they were near here years and years ago. I would take my brother and son.


----------



## Cashmeregma

SYAPJR said:


> All the recipes sound great. I use my crock pot a lot so they are most welcome. Thanks very much, Sam.


Welcome to you and all our new posters.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I was think more along the the idea that hitting the water at the speed they must have been traveling you would have been dead long before you hit the water. either way - not a pleasant way to die. --- sam


I would have died of a heart attack as soon as the plane started the downward spiral or drop...so no problem with drowning or dying of the impact!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> those are lovely squares carol. --- sam


They're beautiful...all of the ones we've seen are lovely.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Carol,

Nice job on the squares- a good job of mixing colors and patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I imagine you have high humidity. Well, that could be wrong. I keep picturing you tropical and that is WRONG. LOL First impressions seem to last. I do however know that our bodies adapt to where we live and you feel as cold as we do. If you came here in winter you would probably feel the cold 10 times worse than we do. Nice that you are getting use out of your knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have we seen your fingerless mitts?


You have but to suggest, ma'am!

here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!

Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Baby sunblock on his nose will help, that's what we do.


I must have a look for some!


----------



## Sorlenna

I just put the lemon pound cake (think I posted the recipe last week or the week before?) in the oven. Good grief, it was a chore. :shock: I have never seen such a heavy batter. Well, we'll see how it comes out.

I started working on another pullover--want to try and get the bigger projects done before the weather warms up. Then I hope to get some socks going and smaller things. I also got a bit of sewing done and some cleaning. Then I made him a sugar free coconut pie and mixed the cake. It's still cloudy but still not a drop of water. Sigh.

Very sad about the plane...one has to wonder. Of course all these stories coming out may or may not be true, so we just have to wait and see, but however it happened, tragic that so many souls are lost.

Pepper kitty looks a lot like our Tanner, though Tanner is slimmer (his nickname since he was a kitten is Flat Cat, lol). Here's to quick mending and no more surgeries!

Off to the next thing now--hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts!


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, Julie--just saw your gloves. Wonderful and I love the colors!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> those are lovely squares carol. --- sam


 :thumbup: I can't wait to see this blanket, all the interesting patterns & colors


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> do you have koi in the pond purplefi - I don't remember you mentioning them - just wondered what was the orange in the pond. the little doll is very cute. --- sam
> 
> the little bee would freeze his stinger off if he was here.


Hi Sam, no koi in the pond it is a natural one for wild life. The orange in the pond are three flower pots on their sides to provide hiding places for pond life. In fact I saw two newts in there today and there are a lot of snails as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


What lovely colors.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> those are lovely squares carol. --- sam


I quite agree, really lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I would have died of a heart attack as soon as the plane started the downward spiral or drop...so no problem with drowning or dying of the impact!
> Junek


We lost a friend in that crash they had in Orchard Creek. The plane was to land at the Buffalo airport and then they were coming to Rochester for a concert. Chuck Mangione was almost on the same flight but changed his mind and came on a different flight. Two musicians of the band were killed and the one was Gerry Niewood: Gerry Niewood (April 6, 1943[1]  February 12, 2009) was an American jazz saxophonist who worked closely with Chuck Mangione. Like Mangione, Niewood was born in Rochester, New York, and graduated from the Eastman School of Music located there.

He had been scheduled to play with Mangione and the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra on February 13, 2009, but was killed the night before in the crash of Colgan Air Flight 3407 together with fellow band member Coleman Mellett.[2] He was 65.

He also played with Simon and Garfunkel in their 1981 Concert in Central Park.

I often wonder the horror he went through. This thought will never leave and I think of it everytime we drive by that area. We go right by Orchard Creek andby the airport on our way to Canada or Ohio. It was a terrible shock.

Bill's sister would have been on the Pan Am flight that crashed in Lockerbie, but she changed to come home earlier for a rehearsal for a music program.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol...How did I miss seeing those squares. Perhaps the picture came through later or DH called me away. LOL Now there's a good reason for having a spouse.:XD: :XD: :XD: We have someone else to blame. Just kidding, but my morning has been that of being called to do various things, honest. Those are just great and love the colors. You did it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Just back from delivering Luke back home and I'm about to head for a bath. Boy, I wish I had half that boy's energy, he's got me beat!


Yes, the energy just burst out doesn't it. Amazing, just amazing. How I would love half of my grandchildren's energy too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that is too funny kate - when I am sick I would just as soon be alone - drink my orange juice and sleep. thank goodness I don't get sick very often. thought I was coming down with something when I went to bed last night but feel ok this morning - think I am starting a cold though. could I catch a cold from little Bentley? he is a little young to cover his mouth when he sneezes. --- sam


Oh no Sam. Sure hope not but so many are sick. Hope you will be ok.


----------



## kehinkle

It's Saturday, right? Seems I sleep well last night even with the nap. Called three company today for an empty move. They suggested Memphis, so am on my way. Stopped for lunch and to catch up here. 

Carol, will send the cds when I get home next. Also will see if mom has listened to the ones I sent her at Christmas. Those are nice looking squares. Like the striped one but they are all nice.

Terrible news about the plane crash. Most of the time I don't hear what is going on around the world as I don't have a tv with me and rarely check it out on the net. Prayers with all involved. Has to be one of the worse things that could happen to a loved one.

Nicho, sounds like a fabulous trip. Haven't been farther north in CA that Long Beach and have only been in the eastern part of Canada. I have a friend who worked up in Daneli several summer's. She drove the busses while her husband played the part of a prospector. He fit the part beautiful with very little costume changes.

Grandview are fun but even more fun when you can give them back. Sam, they could put a rocking chair on the top of the car and you could ride along that way. But then who would be home to take care of the fur babies? 

Sitting in Jackson, MS and had to take my sweater off. The sun is so warm! Sorry everyone! Needed to get back on the road and get up to Memphis. Jeanette, I try to limit myself to one ethnic meal and right now very little sweets. I like pecan but pralines are too sweet. Of course, tomorrow will be bbq! 

Have a great day,
Kathy


----------



## pammie1234

KateB said:


> My older DS is a terrible diva when he's ill too. We say that anything that makes him ill also affects his feet as he seems to be able only to shuffle! :roll: He's not feeling well at the moment (man flu) and as his partner is working today I'm expecting a phone call to come and get Luke!


I don't know why DD is that way. I never babied her as a child, but it is what it is. I told her BF that I was glad that he had to take care of her and not me!


----------



## kehinkle

Julie, lovely mitts and of you want you can mix and match when you want to. My feelings exactly. Cast on, knit and see what happens! 
Kathy


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Susan sounds like a gem of supreme brilliance! Is she your daughter? (I think I missed some of the details). Does she work for an organization or is this her organization? It sounds wonderful-wonderful-wonderful! I applaude her efforts and wish her many many successes! You should be bursting with pride!
> 
> read a bit further...yes she is your daughter! You have done well!!! What a demanding path she has chosen....and i bet it's with the most beautiful smile!


You are so right about that smile of hers, Carol!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


They are just wonderful!!! Beautiful colors.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! What a busy week we've had here - nothing big, but we've been running from one thing to another, plus I had to baby-sit 2 days, because DD#2's kids had doctor and dentist appointments. I've been behind on the TP because I haven't been near my computer. 

Last night, Bob and I went to our grandkids' school play. They did "Annie Get Your Gun". Oldest GS Anthony was Charlie, the manager of the Wild West Show. Next GS Kenny played Buffalo Bill Cody, and GD Abby was one of Annie's sisters, Nellie. This is the last play for the boys because they will graduate in June, and Abby's first high school play and her only time to be on stage with her brothers. I think if it isn't raining or snowing in a couple of hours, I may go for the last night. It's only about a 20 mile drive, but the road is very hilly and curvy and no fun to drive at night when the weather is bad. We took a ton of pictures - now I've got to go to Beth's for a lesson on how to put pictures on the TP!! Someday I'll get it, I promise.

Well, gonna go find something easy for dinner, and maybe knit for awhile - I'm in the middle of my 3rd square - this one didn't want to be 8 inches wide for some reason, but after the fourth try, I think I'm reasonably close! And the first 2 went so well, should have known I'd hit a snag eventually. Well, I'm usually a little smarter than the yarn, so I mostly win; although sometimes the yarn just doesn't want to be what I want it to be (LOL). Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

grandma sherry said:


> Gwen - Sydney is gorgeous.
> 
> Thank you Grandma Sherry! He's been underfoot quite a bit today but that's puppyhood....LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

The verdict on the lemon pound cake is that it tastes good--is very rich--but I don't think I'll make it again. It was a lot of trouble and I don't think it has enough "pizazz" to make it quite worth the trouble.

We're picking up pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks you all for recognizing Susan's efforts on behalf of these others who have so many roadblocks in their life paths. She is such a good soul. That is not to say that we don't have our vigorous differences, at all!!

But she is seeing that her own life is now finding such rich blessings as she trusts Him even more with more aspects of her life. She is learning that there are so many things she cannot control and that she does not have to control them. God is walking beside her or even ahead to smooth the rough patches and her own life now has much less drama and tension. What the gentlemen find or stir up in their private lives does not destroy her own peace and contentment.

We all still need your prayers.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is a beautiful cat. Hope they got all the cancer cells.


TNS said:


> My poor mutilated Pepper - he's a lot better this morning but vary wary, understandably.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG YES!!! I pay $125.00.



siouxann said:


> Tricia's puppy has to go to the vet next week for his little "snip". They called to see what the cost would be and almost fainted. $465 for the operation itself plus another $65 for the his cage use while in recovery. Does that seem excessive to anyone except me?


----------



## Gweniepooh

He and family live in Maggie Valley, NC. He has 4 rental properties here though and he is from here in Athens. He and I went to junior high together and knew each other then. He and Brantley have been friends close to 40 years. Real nice guy.


thewren said:


> I remember when he was there - where is he living now? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Squares look great!!! This afghan is going to be fabulous.


cmaliza said:


> Just a quick note...having company for dinner and haven't started on the food. BUT.....I finished my 5 squares! Yippee!
> Just wanted to pass that on. Also, an update on Iditarod: my info is from about 4 hours ago, so there may be more changes, but I don't have time to check right now.....The lead has changed...Aliy Zirkle has passed King & Buser and was at least an hour ahead of Buser, and was travelling a bit faster. Matt (OH) has passed Curt (NZ). Matt is in 28th place, Curt is 29th. I think they are taking their req'd 8 hour rest on the Yukon. Both have traveled 547 miles. Bejna (IL) is 42nd, after 496 miles.Chris Turner (Aus) is 46th at 457 miles, and Marcelle is 48th after 424 miles. She has made some good progress. One of the Canadians (Karen Ramstead) scratched in Rhon. Michelle Phillips (Can) is in 19th place at 589 miles, and Hans Gott is 13th at 599 miles. I think the top 20 will get some prize money. Many mushers have passed the half-way point.....after the Yukon, the next big challenge is Norton Bay. It is one of the most treacherous parts of the trail....very very windy and unpredictable. The mushers actually often travel on the frozen bay. Very rough trail!
> 
> Gotta' go cook...something. Enjoy peace and good will...Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too June. So horrible.


jknappva said:


> I would have died of a heart attack as soon as the plane started the downward spiral or drop...so no problem with drowning or dying of the impact!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are great looking gloves. Now to figure out how to grow a 3rd hand/arm....LOL....I sure could use 3!


Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I couldn't get over how many women there were running the Iditarod. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~More & more every year! And there have been some women who have won the whole shebang! :thumbup: :thumbup: Unfortunately this year, DeeDee Jonrow has had to scratch. She is often very close to the front...always a contender. She has been competing in the Iditarod since 1980....*that's 34 years!!!*. In those 34 years she has been in the top 10 sixteen times! And in the top 5 nine times! She is impressive. I am pulling for Aliy Zirkle to win. I remember her first time in the Iditarod....I have always liked her. It's time for another female to win...just to help the balance. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> those are lovely squares carol. --- sam


~~~Thank you! Does anyone recognize the one with the fringe?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Julie--just saw your gloves. Wonderful and I love the colors!


I have hat, and cowl to match the gloves- pure wool- which I really like. Used them once already as the weather cools- not the hat- it is still time for wide brims in our high UV light conditions!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know why DD is that way. I never babied her as a child, but it is what it is. I told her BF that I was glad that he had to take care of her and not me!


I always felt a bit guilty being hard on DS when he was younger and didn't feel well, but if you sympathised at all he just crumbled in front of your eyes! I had to jolly him along or he would have given up altogether!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What lovely colors.


I am rather fond of them- it is how the yarn came- and sometimes quite a surprise just what the ball turns out to be hiding!


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Carol,
> 
> Nice job on the squares- a good job of mixing colors and patterns.


~~~Thanks...they were fun to do! Love knitting... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> We lost a friend in that crash they had in Orchard Creek. The plane was to land at the Buffalo airport and then they were coming to Rochester for a concert. Chuck Mangione was almost on the same flight but changed his mind and came on a different flight. Two musicians of the band were killed and the one was Gerry Niewood: Gerry Niewood (April 6, 1943[1]  February 12, 2009) was an American jazz saxophonist who worked closely with Chuck Mangione. Like Mangione, Niewood was born in Rochester, New York, and graduated from the Eastman School of Music located there.
> 
> He had been scheduled to play with Mangione and the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra on February 13, 2009, but was killed the night before in the crash of Colgan Air Flight 3407 together with fellow band member Coleman Mellett.[2] He was 65.
> 
> He also played with Simon and Garfunkel in their 1981 Concert in Central Park.
> 
> I often wonder the horror he went through. This thought will never leave and I think of it everytime we drive by that area. We go right by Orchard Creek andby the airport on our way to Canada or Ohio. It was a terrible shock.
> 
> Bill's sister would have been on the Pan Am flight that crashed in Lockerbie, but she changed to come home earlier for a rehearsal for a music program.


Not exactly a crash at Lockerbie- that was blown up over Lockerbie- although the bits and pieces landing on the ground did lots of damage. How fortunate some are through chance.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


~~~Very pretty gloves! Love the colors :thumbup: :thumbup:

Has anyone noticed that most of our pictures of our knitting is done with a computer background? Love it! In one I even saw my avatar :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Julie, lovely mitts and of you want you can mix and match when you want to. My feelings exactly. Cast on, knit and see what happens!
> Kathy


Kind of adds to the excitement!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> They are just wonderful!!! Beautiful colors.


Thanks Angora!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, really lovely :thumbup:


~~~Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are great looking gloves. Now to figure out how to grow a 3rd hand/arm....LOL....I sure could use 3!


So could I at times!!!!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Carol...How did I miss seeing those squares. Perhaps the picture came through later or DH called me away. LOL Now there's a good reason for having a spouse.:XD: :XD: :XD: We have someone else to blame. Just kidding, but my morning has been that of being called to do various things, honest. Those are just great and love the colors. You did it.


~~~Thanks. Now I need to figure out how to mail them. OH..I just remembered...I have to put information with each one....almost an opps! :?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Very pretty gloves! Love the colors :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone noticed that most of our pictures of our knitting is done with a computer background? Love it! In one I even saw my avatar :lol: :lol:


Ah but that depends how much I would have to clear off from my little Regency work table!


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> It's Saturday, right? *that is a retirees kind of question....are you thinking about it?*
> 
> Carol, will send the cds when I get home next. Also will see if mom has listened to the ones I sent her at Christmas. Those are nice looking squares. Like the striped one but they are all nice.
> _~~~Thanks so much, Kathy! Do you know what the stripped one is?_
> 
> Have a great day,
> Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> You are so right about that smile of hers, Carol!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Thanks you all for recognizing Susan's efforts on behalf of these others who have so many roadblocks in their life paths. She is such a good soul. That is not to say that we don't have our vigorous differences, at all!!
> 
> But she is seeing that her own life is now finding such rich blessings as she trusts Him even more with more aspects of her life. She is learning that there are so many things she cannot control and that she does not have to control them. God is walking beside her or even ahead to smooth the rough patches and her own life now has much less drama and tension. What the gentlemen find or stir up in their private lives does not destroy her own peace and contentment.
> 
> We all still need your prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Prayers are always there...and more will be for Susan, too. Prayers of Thanksgiving for her, for sure.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Squares look great!!! This afghan is going to be fabulous.


~~~Thanks, Gwen. (shhhhh...how can we fix the drawing??) I am really excited about this quilt, too! I'm thinking we should take a full picture and somehow share with others. Perhaps with the "key" as well. What do you think, Joy?


----------



## machriste

What a collection of talented knitters! Love Purple's darling little doll, Julie's 3 gloves (people like me wouldn't have to grow a third arm; we just have an extra all ready when we lose one glove,) and the afghan squares are lovely. It will truly be a beauty. Please do send a pic of the finished work of art.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> What a collection of talented knitters! Love Purple's darling little doll, Julie's 3 gloves (people like me wouldn't have to grow a third arm; we just have an extra all ready when we lose one glove,) and the afghan squares are lovely. It will truly be a beauty. Please do send a pic of the finished work of art.


 :thumbup: There must be a photo of the afghan- when the time comes!


----------



## jknappva

I often wonder the horror he went through. This thought will never leave and I think of it everytime we drive by that area. We go right by Orchard Creek andby the airport on our way to Canada or Ohio. It was a terrible shock.

Bill's sister would have been on the Pan Am flight that crashed in Lockerbie, but she changed to come home earlier for a rehearsal for a music program.[/quote]

It's always a tragedy. And sometimes such a simple thing as wanting to rehearse early can make the difference between life and death!
junek


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, she is so busy with Ray that caring for herself may be well needed.


That is so common that we take care of someone else before we take care of ourselves. I know that first hand.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Thanks you all for recognizing Susan's efforts on behalf of these others who have so many roadblocks in their life paths. She is such a good soul. That is not to say that we don't have our vigorous differences, at all!!
> 
> But she is seeing that her own life is now finding such rich blessings as she trusts Him even more with more aspects of her life. She is learning that there are so many things she cannot control and that she does not have to control them. God is walking beside her or even ahead to smooth the rough patches and her own life now has much less drama and tension. What the gentlemen find or stir up in their private lives does not destroy her own peace and contentment.
> 
> We all still need your prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


ANd you will all continue to be in my prayers....hello to Tim!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

thanks daralene - feel better today although it wasn't very sunny - it snowed. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Just not a pity party. Well if it is, make sure we are invited so we can cheer you up, or the other way around.  See, I already have my sunglasses on as soon the sun will be so bright and all the clouds will be gone for real and emotionally.


----------



## iamsam

you and me both june - the one thing about a plane wreck - you know you are not going to be laying around maimed for life - it's a quick scream and it's kiss your butt good bye. --- sam

I really didn't mean to belittle any plane crash - they are terrible and I think the deaths touch everyone. it has to be a terrible feeling knowing what it happening. the dc10 that crashed in Chicago - at least 35 years ago - first class could watch the takeoff on their tv screen so in essesence they watched their plane crash. scary.



jknappva said:


> I would have died of a heart attack as soon as the plane started the downward spiral or drop...so no problem with drowning or dying of the impact!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

those are wow mitts Julie - should keep your hands warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


----------



## iamsam

I see - that is why there is no circulation pump, etc. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, no koi in the pond it is a natural one for wild life. The orange in the pond are three flower pots on their sides to provide hiding places for pond life. In fact I saw two newts in there today and there are a lot of snails as well.


----------



## pacer

Julie...Love those fingerless mitts. Glad you found them before the cold air sets in. I am glad to say that our air is starting to warm up and melt some of our snow. We still have over a foot of snow just about everywhere.

Kathy...Glad you are getting some warm air. That haircut will help keep you cool this summer.

Carol...Your squares are lovely. 

Caren...so sorry to hear that the kids were in an accident last week. I am glad to hear that they were not hurt any worse than they were and Seth got a new carseat. It is not a good idea to use one that has been in an accident.
The pond looks wonderful. I am surprised that it is not completely frozen over.

Sam...I hope you will enjoy your time while Heidi and Gary are away. I will not be the one to remind you to get some sleep as I will be asleep much before you.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Kathy - drive carefully - enjoy the warm weather. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> It's Saturday, right? Seems I sleep well last night even with the nap. Called three company today for an empty move. They suggested Memphis, so am on my way. Stopped for lunch and to catch up here.
> 
> Carol, will send the cds when I get home next. Also will see if mom has listened to the ones I sent her at Christmas. Those are nice looking squares. Like the striped one but they are all nice.
> 
> Terrible news about the plane crash. Most of the time I don't hear what is going on around the world as I don't have a tv with me and rarely check it out on the net. Prayers with all involved. Has to be one of the worse things that could happen to a loved one.
> 
> Nicho, sounds like a fabulous trip. Haven't been farther north in CA that Long Beach and have only been in the eastern part of Canada. I have a friend who worked up in Daneli several summer's. She drove the busses while her husband played the part of a prospector. He fit the part beautiful with very little costume changes.
> 
> Grandview are fun but even more fun when you can give them back. Sam, they could put a rocking chair on the top of the car and you could ride along that way. But then who would be home to take care of the fur babies?
> 
> Sitting in Jackson, MS and had to take my sweater off. The sun is so warm! Sorry everyone! Needed to get back on the road and get up to Memphis. Jeanette, I try to limit myself to one ethnic meal and right now very little sweets. I like pecan but pralines are too sweet. Of course, tomorrow will be bbq!
> 
> Have a great day,
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

didn't we have the guy that did it and then let him go. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not exactly a crash at Lockerbie- that was blown up over Lockerbie- although the bits and pieces landing on the ground did lots of damage. How fortunate some are through chance.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Of course....Memphis and BBQ are a must!



kehinkle said:


> It's Saturday, right? Seems I sleep well last night even with the nap. Called three company today for an empty move. They suggested Memphis, so am on my way. Stopped for lunch and to catch up here.
> 
> Carol, will send the cds when I get home next. Also will see if mom has listened to the ones I sent her at Christmas. Those are nice looking squares. Like the striped one but they are all nice.
> 
> Terrible news about the plane crash. Most of the time I don't hear what is going on around the world as I don't have a tv with me and rarely check it out on the net. Prayers with all involved. Has to be one of the worse things that could happen to a loved one.
> 
> Nicho, sounds like a fabulous trip. Haven't been farther north in CA that Long Beach and have only been in the eastern part of Canada. I have a friend who worked up in Daneli several summer's. She drove the busses while her husband played the part of a prospector. He fit the part beautiful with very little costume changes.
> 
> Grandview are fun but even more fun when you can give them back. Sam, they could put a rocking chair on the top of the car and you could ride along that way. But then who would be home to take care of the fur babies?
> 
> Sitting in Jackson, MS and had to take my sweater off. The sun is so warm! Sorry everyone! Needed to get back on the road and get up to Memphis. Jeanette, I try to limit myself to one ethnic meal and right now very little sweets. I like pecan but pralines are too sweet. Of course, tomorrow will be bbq!
> 
> Have a great day,
> Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

(a tour of the theater -- bear with the beginning...it gets better)

The Show was fantastic!!! Such beautiful music, dancing, musicians and dancers....great scenery, choregography, lighting, costumes, etc. An absolute Joy....and to be able to see it in the refurbished Oriental Theater was such a treat. The oriental is just gorgeous and the Art Deco design is fabulous.

Time for something to eat and then an early bedtime.


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> I did the same this weel and managed to break a second tooth on the first bit as I munched on it. fortunately my extras cover covered a fair bit of it. And fairly simple fillings in th end. Like you my teeth are falling apart but not quite enough to need removing (except for one so far).


Hi Margaret, sorry to hear you have had teeth trouble too. Glad it was not too serious. Didn't like my dentist's first comment: "Hmmm, this is going to be a challenge. But I like challenges!" That sounded expensive to me! Glad she was able to offer a cheaper option than a crown.

An hour later I was unhappy with a sore jaw, numb face and a wallet that was lighter by a few hundred dollars, but I guess I made her day with a challenge to fix. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## flyty1n

I love the fingerless mittens, Julie. They are beautiful and so evenly knit.
I am so sorry for the dental problems that so many of you have had. I'm also amazed at the costs of the crowns, and so glad that the teeth were fixable rather than needing extractions. I do anesthesia for many adults and children who need dental work, and I have learned how important it is to save every tooth which is able to be safely restored.


----------



## kehinkle

Carol, stumped on the striped one but the lilac one looks like the pattern I sent you. Also not thinking of retirement, still too young but whenever I take a nap and then sleep the night, I sometimes lose a day in my mind.Also if I have been running like I did this week the days all run into each other. Especially if I have to drive all night and sleep during the day. But I am so grateful to be working. Hope it continues like this for a while.

Made it to Memphis and will do laundry and some shopping tomorrow. They have a nice store called The Farmer's Market that has everything for cooking. Ethnic foods, fresh fruits and veggies, plus meats, seafood and kitcheware. I find specialty items there that are hard to find elsewhere.

Have a great one. Healing thoughts to all who are under the weather. I am hoping to get a bit more sunshine therapy tomorrow.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjhVjeBq-w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a tour of the theater -- bear with the beginning...it gets better)
> 
> Wow! It must have been something to see in person. Wonderful dancing and it is such a great idea that they had. Beautiful! It sure is a must see if possible. Such energy! Makes one feel up seeing this.
> Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> Just a quick note...having company for dinner and haven't started on the food. BUT.....I finished my 5 squares! Yippee!
> 
> Bejna (IL) is 46th.


Great square. I see some very neat patterns and all great colors..... Thanks for keeping us updated. I love to watch and wish there was more national coverage....


----------



## Aran

I just wanted to say hello. Really, I'm still around, but am working so much overtime that I don't have time to come here. At least we're back to 10 hour days, and I didn't have to work today. Yay. 

Today I ate at a restaurant called Cafe Havana, which ironically, serves Middle Eastern food. I had garlic chicken pie (chicken, veggies, garlic & curry), kibbie (ground beef surrounded by bulgar wheat & fried in the shape of a small football), & stuffed grape leaves.

I figured out this week that we have had snow on all 9 consecutive Sundays since 2014 began. Granted, some of those days, we only got an inch of the stuff, but I've missed going to church (actually Quaker Meeting) 3 times this year, and I've missed the most work I have ever missed thanks to snow. Oh, yeah, and we broke the all time snow record since records have been kept. We have even had more than the year of the Blizzard of '78. Spring can't get here soon enough as far as I'm concerned.

I finished one of my squares for the KAP afghan. One more to go.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


Those are terrific. I must make some more for indoor wear as I think it would help the tendonitis.


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks, Gwen. (shhhhh...how can we fix the drawing??) I am really excited about this quilt, too! I'm thinking we should take a full picture and somehow share with others. Perhaps with the "key" as well. What do you think, Joy?


I'm thinking about how to share the ''chart'' of the squares and the names of their makers, pictures of the whole work with ID of the blocks, in case anyone wants to inquire further for guidance on making use of the stitches or the pattern.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula, congratulations on the parts the grandkids have in the play. You must have been so proud. Sure is fun to see how talented they are and the quality of what they do. Hope you got to go again, but I do know about those winding, hilly roads where you are, so if they were bad, 20 mi. would seem a lot longer than 20 mi. around here.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Just a quick note...having company for dinner and haven't started on the food. BUT.....I finished my 5 squares! Yippee!
> Just wanted to pass that on. Also, an update on Iditarod: my info is from about 4 hours ago, so there may be more changes, but I don't have time to check right now.....The lead has changed...Aliy Zirkle has passed King & Buser and was at least an hour ahead of Buser, and was travelling a bit faster. Matt (OH) has passed Curt (NZ). Matt is in 28th place, Curt is 29th. I think they are taking their req'd 8 hour rest on the Yukon. Both have traveled 547 miles. Bejna (IL) is 42nd, after 496 miles.Chris Turner (Aus) is 46th at 457 miles, and Marcelle is 48th after 424 miles. She has made some good progress. One of the Canadians (Karen Ramstead) scratched in Rhon. Michelle Phillips (Can) is in 19th place at 589 miles, and Hans Gott is 13th at 599 miles. I think the top 20 will get some prize money. Many mushers have passed the half-way point.....after the Yukon, the next big challenge is Norton Bay. It is one of the most treacherous parts of the trail....very very windy and unpredictable. The mushers actually often travel on the frozen bay. Very rough trail!
> 
> Gotta' go cook...something. Enjoy peace and good will...Carol il/oh


Those look fabulous!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjhVjeBq-w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a tour of the theater -- bear with the beginning...it gets better)
> 
> The Show was fantastic!!! Such beautiful music, dancing, musicians and dancers....great scenery, choregography, lighting, costumes, etc. An absolute Joy....and to be able to see it in the refurbished Oriental Theater was such a treat. The oriental is just gorgeous and the Art Deco design is fabulous.
> 
> Time for something to eat and then an early bedtime.


Sounds like a wonderful experience and the theatre is fantastic.... What a lovely way to spend the day. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


I LOVE those, they all look great together, you can mix and match.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I must have a look for some!


----------



## pammie1234

Today, DD and I went to my great-niece's 7th birthday party. DS, BIL, and 3 of their GC came, so I got to see 6 out of 7 great-nieces and nephews. I also got to see 2 of my nephews. We first met for lunch at Chick-fil-a and then to the party. DD is feeling better, but got tired at the party. I'm hoping that she will be ready to go on Monday. She mentioned coming over tomorrow, but I told her to rest up so she could work the rest of the week. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Mike Modano's jersey is being retired tonight and the Stanley Cup is here as well.... What a celebration. He really is a great guy. Now to watch the game and do a little knitting.

I did get to the quilt store and picked up the last square and finishing kit. We also took the bath chair back to the drugstore. Mom actually called tonight, since she hadn't heard from us all week. We will take some food down tomorrow. As expected, brother has not called.... Guess I'm just going to have to forget about the line in the sand and continue taking care of everything. Sure don't see anyone rushing in to pick up the slack..... But, that said, I am not going to do much more than keep food in the house. 

The VB did not go great his week-end. They finished 4th. It ran long enough to make the last flight out I doable so Dre'a rented a car and will pay the one way penalty and drive home. 

I stopped in to see Rachel and saw her prom dress ...... Can't wait to a post a picture of the event. She is absolutely stunning in a long column of champagne and glittery gold..... I know I'm a proud grandma, but it really is a beautiful gown and looks like it was made for her...

We did a little talking and she says she thinks she is going to go to Univ.. of Texas at Austin. She will visit Mizzu next week-end but I think it is safe to start knitting in orange..... The school is ranked 13th in the nation and she can actually come home for all holidays and a few week-ends..... The driving is insane, but the vibe of the city is terrific. Guess grandpa better start making calls and seeing about an internship....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora..... Livey will be staying in a town called Dingdon ( not right, but close) near Stuttgart but they have a day trip to Cologne. I'vet saved all your posts in a Word document for her Germany file. Thanks....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are great looking gloves. Now to figure out how to grow a 3rd hand/arm....LOL....I sure could use 3!


Use it on a foot. LOL Cold toes though. They are great though and I like the tip of how many stitches and what yarn. Will have to look up 8 ply though. Someday I will know these things, but for now, thank goodness for the conversion charts. Well, let's face it, when I joined KP I didn't know how to even buy yarn or what was worsted, etc., even just in the States, let alone in other countries. Have learned so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~More & more every year! And there have been some women who have won the whole shebang! :thumbup: :thumbup: Unfortunately this year, DeeDee Jonrow has had to scratch. She is often very close to the front...always a contender. She has been competing in the Iditarod since 1980....*that's 34 years!!!*. In those 34 years she has been in the top 10 sixteen times! And in the top 5 nine times! She is impressive. I am pulling for Aliy Zirkle to win. I remember her first time in the Iditarod....I have always liked her. It's time for another female to win...just to help the balance. :lol: :lol:


Had no idea. Thanks for sharing the link and the information.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love Austin....but I have to say I'm partial to Mizzou....DS got both undergrad and MBA from there. Columbia, MO is a fantastic college city and it was a great experience....it was a 7 hour drive for us so we didn't get there as often as I would have liked, but it was a good choice for him. Does she know what she wants to major in? Can't wait to see the prom pictures.



Dreamweaver said:


> Mike Modano's jersey is being retired tonight and the Stanley Cup is here as well.... What a celebration. He really is a great guy. Now to watch the game and do a little knitting.
> 
> I did get to the quilt store and picked up the last square and finishing kit. We also took the bath chair back to the drugstore. Mom actually called tonight, since she hadn't heard from us all week. We will take some food down tomorrow. As expected, brother has not called.... Guess I'm just going to have to forget about the line in the sand and continue taking care of everything. Sure don't see anyone rushing in to pick up the slack..... But, that said, I am not going to do much more than keep food in the house.
> 
> The VB did not go great his week-end. They finished 4th. It ran long enough to make the last flight out I doable so Dre'a rented a car and will pay the one way penalty and drive home.
> 
> I stopped in to see Rachel and saw her prom dress ...... Can't wait to a post a picture of the event. She is absolutely stunning in a long column of champagne and glittery gold..... I know I'm a proud grandma, but it really is a beautiful gown and looks like it was made for her...
> 
> We did a little talking and she says she thinks she is going to go to Univ.. of Texas at Austin. She will visit Mizzu next week-end but I think it is safe to start knitting in orange..... The school is ranked 13th in the nation and she can actually come home for all holidays and a few week-ends..... The driving is insane, but the vibe of the city is terrific. Guess grandpa better start making calls and seeing about an internship....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Carol, you got me. I see the square with the fringe and the colors look familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle wrote:
It's Saturday, right? that is a retirees kind of question....are you thinking about it?


I know exactly what you mean. Now I think it is the wrong day from time to time. Didn't happen when I was working.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> What a collection of talented knitters! Love Purple's darling little doll, Julie's 3 gloves (people like me wouldn't have to grow a third arm; we just have an extra all ready when we lose one glove,) and the afghan squares are lovely. It will truly be a beauty. Please do send a pic of the finished work of art.


I'm thinking we should have a square with a mini Purple doll attached to it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - feel better today although it wasn't very sunny - it snowed. --- sam


Yes,mom told me it was raining in Ohio. I was almost down there this weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thanks daralene - feel better today although it wasn't very sunny - it snowed. --- sam


Yes,mom told me it was raining in Ohio. I was almost down there this weekend.

Now how did I get two of these? See Gwen, we miss you doing them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> didn't we have the guy that did it and then let him go. --- sam


Yes, I knew Lockerbie was an explosion and not a crash. I said that wrong. Thinking of the pieces crashing into the ground but of course, it was an explosion.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjhVjeBq-w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a tour of the theater -- bear with the beginning...it gets better)
> 
> The Show was fantastic!!! Such beautiful music, dancing, musicians and dancers....great scenery, choregography, lighting, costumes, etc. An absolute Joy....and to be able to see it in the refurbished Oriental Theater was such a treat. The oriental is just gorgeous and the Art Deco design is fabulous.
> 
> Time for something to eat and then an early bedtime.


The theater is gorgeous and the show, well, let's just say, I wish I had been there. Just fabulous. So glad you had such a great time!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hey Aran, sounds like a great meal and yes, snow records being broken for sure. You've been working lots of overtime. Nice for the pocket as long as you are feeling healthy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I'm thinking about how to share the ''chart'' of the squares and the names of their makers, pictures of the whole work with ID of the blocks, in case anyone wants to inquire further for guidance on making use of the stitches or the pattern.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Clever idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Today, DD and I went to my great-niece's 7th birthday party. DS, BIL, and 3 of their GC came, so I got to see 6 out of 7 great-nieces and nephews. I also got to see 2 of my nephews. We first met for lunch at Chick-fil-a and then to the party. DD is feeling better, but got tired at the party. I'm hoping that she will be ready to go on Monday. She mentioned coming over tomorrow, but I told her to rest up so she could work the rest of the week. We'll see how that goes!


Sounds like a wonderful time had by all. Your great niece is the same age as my granddaughter.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I love Austin....but I have to say I'm partial to Mizzou....DS got both undergrad and MBA from there. Columbia, MO is a fantastic college city and it was a great experience....it was a 7 hour drive for us so we didn't get there as often as I would have liked, but it was a good choice for him. Does she know what she wants to major in? Can't wait to see the prom pictures.


Mizzu is well known for journalism. What is DS field? Rachel really is not sure of major. She actually has real interest in the CIA..... Possibly something in International Affairs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora..... Livey will be staying in a town called Dingdon ( not right, but close) near Stuttgart but they have a day trip to Cologne. I'vet saved all your posts in a Word document for her Germany file. Thanks....


If they take the train, they don't want to take the really slow local trains, but they also don't want to take the fastest train. Last time we were back there they put us on a train that got us where we wanted to go in great time but we were so sad as it didn't go along the Rhine and we couldn't even see the river as it was more inland. This was a new train route since we had lived there and seeing that beautiful Rhine was amazing. At night the castles are all lit up. From the train you see the castles on one side, but if you get to take the boat you see the castles on both sides. If they plan to do a river tour I will tell you more in a PM. I do imagine the people they stay with will know all these things though.

Can't wait to see your beauty in her prom dress.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> So could I at times!!!!!!!


With three arms i wouldn't need to put down my knitting to use the mouse!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> With three arms i wouldn't need to put down my knitting to use the mouse!


Now we know Julie's secret to taking care of Ringo and all the knitting she does.


----------



## RookieRetiree

DS went there specifically for the "J" school where they also taught communication and advertising....still know some of the staff there (I'll check with DS to see if still there). He worked in advertising for 5-6 year and then went back there (paid by Mizzou) for his MBA...it's worked well for him.



Dreamweaver said:


> Mizzu is well known for journalism. What is DS field? Rachel really is not sure of major. She actually has real interest in the CIA..... Possibly something in International Affairs.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I knew Lockerbie was an explosion and not a crash. I said that wrong. Thinking of the pieces crashing into the ground but of course, it was an explosion.


Well I guess that few plane crashes are really crashes- they don't often hit anything before reaching the ground (or something attached to the ground like a building.

And 8 ply should be DK or light worsted (worsted is 10ply for us so lighter than a worsted).

And now we are heading out to the 60th birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary of Vicky's inlaws so see you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna

My laptop power cord decided to take a powder...new one comes on Wednesday. Of course BOTH the projects I'm working on right now are on it. :roll: So I guess I will be looking at what I have on the external drive to see what's what...


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> DS went there specifically for the "J" school where they also taught communication and advertising....still know some of the staff there (I'll check with DS to see if still there). He worked in advertising for 5-6 year and then went back there (paid by Mizzou) for his MBA...it's worked well for him.


Small world. DH was in advertising most do his wiporking life.... Flair was one of his employers. Lee F. started the Chicago marathon. The stories we could tell!!!!
If DH gets Rachel an internship in Austin, it will be with one of his old advertising agencies....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> My laptop power cord decided to take a powder...new one comes on Wednesday. Of course BOTH the projects I'm working on right now are on it. :roll: So I guess I will be looking at what I have on the external drive to see what's what...


Hate it when that happens... I am becoming very Leary of everything on my laptop and I have no external drive or even anything backed up or on flash drive. Dumb, dumb, dumb....


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Well I guess that few plane crashes are really crashes- they don't often hit anything before reaching the ground (or something attached to the ground like a building.
> 
> And 8 ply should be DK or light worsted (worsted is 10ply for us so lighter than a worsted).
> 
> And now we are heading out to the 60th birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary of Vicky's inlaws so see you all later.


Enjoy your time at the party(ies).


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate it when that happens... I am becoming very Leary of everything on my laptop and I have no external drive or even anything backed up or on flash drive. Dumb, dumb, dumb....


I do have dropbox, which I CAN get to on this computer, but that's all work files...which I won't need until Monday. I guess I need to back up things more often than just on the weekends.

I've been changing the clocks before bedtime. I hate this daylight savings BS. It messes me up for a couple of weeks and the clocks aren't fooling anyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Night all. Have an early day tomorrow....usually don't get up and fix breakfast early...LOL...unless we have to be somewhere but with company it is different.
The dears (DH & our friend) said they would let me sleep in tomorrow which to them means maybe 7:30....that to me isn't sleeping in...LOL. Keeping all in prayer especially those with health and family issues. {{{{{HUGS to ALL}}}}}}
Love ya, Gweniepooh


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I do have dropbox, which I CAN get to on this computer, but that's all work files...which I won't need until Monday. I guess I need to back up things more often than just on the weekends.
> 
> I've been changing the clocks before bedtime. I hate this daylight savings BS. It messes me up for a couple of weeks and the clocks aren't fooling anyone!


Hate the time changes. Seems backwards to me anyhow. We have so many clocks and then I'll have to do all mom's tomorrow..... (I think I will try using Evernote or Cloud... I-pad and laptop don't swap info so need a common storage place.... I assume Dropbox is similar?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Night all. Have an early day tomorrow....usually don't get up and fix breakfast early...LOL...unless we have to be somewhere but with company it is different.
> The dears (DH & our friend) said they would let me sleep in tomorrow which to them means maybe 7:30....that to me isn't sleeping in...LOL. Keeping all in prayer especially those with health and family issues. {{{{{HUGS to ALL}}}}}}
> Love ya, Gweniepooh


When my girls were very little, I got a small pitcher for milk and would pour their cereal in bowls at bedtime. They could add milk. The rule was that you did not wake mom or dad on the week-ends unless there was blood or open flame!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate the time changes. Seems backwards to me anyhow. We have so many clocks and then I'll have to do all mom's tomorrow..... (I think I will try using Evernote or Cloud... I-pad and laptop don't swap info so need a common storage place.... I assume Dropbox is similar?


Yes, Dropbox is cloud storage. You download to install it and then you can access it with a password.


----------



## Grannypeg

As always Sam - wonderful opening with great recipes. Each week you outdo yourself.

Peggy


----------



## iamsam

thanks grannypeg - let me know how it was if you try one. sam



Grannypeg said:


> As always Sam - wonderful opening with great recipes. Each week you outdo yourself.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## iamsam

not quite midnight but I am going to bed. 

I was supposed to meet aran in bowling green this afternoon for gab and dinner - didn't make it. the weather here was not pleasant and I just didn't feel like driving that far.

I am definitely catching cold - I can feel it in my chest - my eyes feel funny - achy - feel lousy. will take a couple of motrin with my night meds in the hope of a good night's sleep and it will all be gone in the morning. at least one can hope.

see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> those are wow mitts Julie - should keep your hands warm. --- sam


Thanks Sam, and they do!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...Love those fingerless mitts. Glad you found them before the cold air sets in. I am glad to say that our air is starting to warm up and melt some of our snow. We still have over a foot of snow just about everywhere.
> ...


They have been around all summer! along with the cowl- I am not one of those who puts away my winter clothing - the changes are not drastic enough!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> didn't we have the guy that did it and then let him go. --- sam


I gather there is considerable doubt over whether the perpetrator ever came to justice- Aljazeera is running a documentary sometime this week about it.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I love the fingerless mittens, Julie. They are beautiful and so evenly knit.
> ...


I am lucky, I guess that my tension is pretty even!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are terrific. I must make some more for indoor wear as I think it would help the tendonitis.


They are good here- indoors and outdoors! I find a full glove usually too hot!

Sorry to hear you have tendonitis!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I LOVE those, they all look great together, you can mix and match.


Thanks Kaye- I find it depends on my mood!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Use it on a foot. LOL Cold toes though. They are great though and I like the tip of how many stitches and what yarn. Will have to look up 8 ply though. Someday I will know these things, but for now, thank goodness for the conversion charts. Well, let's face it, when I joined KP I didn't know how to even buy yarn or what was worsted, etc., even just in the States, let alone in other countries. Have learned so much.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, rest up and feel better--I hate that "hot eye" feeling. I hope it doesn't last long!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> With three arms i wouldn't need to put down my knitting to use the mouse!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Now we know Julie's secret to taking care of Ringo and all the knitting she does.


Not as much as I would like though! I do have a pair of toed socks in progress- so they can be worn with flipflops!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, I love, love, love the fingerless gloves! In the beginning tried to "match". Even had a friend tell me how to weigh a skein,divide,and mark starting color. But I just don't have that kind of mind. I'm knitting to relax. So decided to just celebrate the difference and apply that to other areas of my life and relax in retirement.
Jynx, the girls trip to Germany will be so wonderful.
Sam, you take care of yourself. We care.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I love, love, love the fingerless gloves! In the beginning tried to "match". Even had a friend tell me how to weigh a skein,divide,and mark starting color. But I just don't have that kind of mind. I'm knitting to relax. So decided to just celebrate the difference and apply that to other areas of my life and relax in retirement.
> ...


Why, thank you Joy!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> not quite midnight but I am going to bed.
> 
> I was supposed to meet aran in bowling green this afternoon for gab and dinner - didn't make it. the weather here was not pleasant and I just didn't feel like driving that far.
> 
> I am definitely catching cold - I can feel it in my chest - my eyes feel funny - achy - feel lousy. will take a couple of motrin with my night meds in the hope of a good night's sleep and it will all be gone in the morning. at least one can hope.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Motrin will take care of the aches but you need some Zycam, echinacea, vitamin C. Something to combat the cold... Maybe give the doc a call on Monday to get whatever that stuff is that makes the cold easier and shorter.... Nip it in the bud before it develops into something worse.... Good night... Rest is best.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I am rather fond of them- it is how the yarn came- and sometimes quite a surprise just what the ball turns out to be hiding!


They are wonderful, Julie. Did you get all three from the same ball?


----------



## TNS

Sam, hope you wake up hale and healthy to a mild-weather Sunday.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have a2005 VW Passat diesel, love it, gets great mileage 45-60 depending in the trip but makes it affordable to travel although at the moment the price of diesel is nuts!


The price of any fuel is nuts, especially LPG which is a by product of the unleaded process. I run unleaded and I actively watch the prices every day. At the moment I am going about 5 suburbs away for my fuel as it is generally 8 cents/litre cheaper. To me it is worth the little bit of fuel it takes to get there to get the lower price.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> I found a pattern on line for knitting edit Old Shale in the round. For anyone who wants it:
> 
> Working in the round
> 
> Round 1: Knit around.
> Round 2: Knit around.
> Round 3: *K2tog 3 times, (YO, K1) 6 times, K2tog 3 times; Rep from * around.
> Round 4: Purl around.
> 
> I looked this up because I am doing a skirt for DGD that was supposed to be for her birthday, but now I guess it is for Christmas.
> 
> Ok I just found this link so the above is being edited from Feather and Fan to Old Shale: http://northernlace.wordpress.com/2010/03/12/feather-and-fan-versus-old-shale/
> Apparently there really is a difference. Up for discussion but I will make an effort to be accurate. At the very least, I will have a pattern at last to do my knitting in the round be it Old Shale or Feather and Fan. I'm sure there are many discussions on this but all I care about is that the pretty pattern I like gets knit. :wink:


I got given this pattern without a title for a shawl. It was done on large size needles. I saw it done in variegated yarn.


----------



## Angelyaya5

jknappva said:


> Sounds outrageous to me....but vet bills are almost as high as human medical bills. That's why I have pet insurance for my cat. Even with the $200 deductible, it's saved me considerable money over the last couple of years. I pay a little over $100 just for my cat's annual checkup and shots.
> Junek


I'm glad you mentioned pet insurance. We have all three of our boxers insured. It's well worth the money, if it fits into your budget. Unexpected vet visits can cost a fortune, but with pet insurance, it softens the blow.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> They are wonderful, Julie. Did you get all three from the same ball?


I seem to remember they are from one ball- the colour is no longer available, I am fairly certain- a problem when you buy at the end of the season, but I can't afford new season prices!


----------



## Lurker 2

My goodness things are quiet at the moment- only one buddy shows as online- and she is in Dunedin in the South Island!
I am enjoying a 'coffee', Ringo is perched on the footstool, and the family has been and gone, who are storing their possessions in my car-port. !0 am in Britain (I don't think they have changed their clocks) but all you people in the States who have changed are probably coping with that. Off out in the morning for an early appointment- Ringo is so good- he knows when I tell him 'he's a stay home boy'- does not even attempt to follow me out. He is hoping maybe there is some food in the offing- his eyes are on me, but I can hear my bed calling- especially when there is no-one else at the Tea Party- no Aussies online!

edit ooops I see Heather is there!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Good early Sunday morning from lil ol Rhode Island. 
Thank you Sam,for posting crockpot recipes, my favorite way to cook. Hope there's a recipe for corn beef and cabbage in the crockpot. Usually google it, but haven't taken time yet to do so. Love that it's also the time of year for Zeppoles, yummy. I have a great recipe for Irish Soda Bread I make every year. I put extra caraway seeds in mine because I love the taste.
Yesterday DH and I went to Cape Cod for the day and ate at a favorite restaurant for dinner. Today after church,meeting some cousins and going to Cracker Barrel for lunch. Love the gift shop there more than the food! Hope this post doesn't sound like I'm bragging. Just feel so blessed that we're able to be out so often and able to enjoy our retirement together. After raising 6 children and putting our needs on a back burner for so long, it feels good to have time for ourselves. Mind you I have no regrets, for time spent raising our five and a grandchild.
Prayers for all who need them. Extra hugs for all the fur- babies. Make time for knitting and crocheting today. I love my KTP family, and I thank you for sharing your lives with me.
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> those are wow mitts Julie - should keep your hands warm. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> I really didn't mean to belittle any plane crash - they are terrible and I think the deaths touch everyone. it has to be a terrible feeling knowing what it happening. the dc10 that crashed in Chicago - at least 35 years ago - first class could watch the takeoff on their tv screen so in essesence they watched their plane crash. scary.


Sam,

If what they are beginning to suspect, most of the passengers and crew may not have known a thing. due to no mayday, no radio chatter, large oil slick where they think it went down and two unidentifiable passengers, one of the theories gaining weight is a traumatic explosion.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window and the blackbirds are all singing.

Our clocks don't change here for another 3 weeks, which is also Mothering Sunday. But it is defintely a very spring like day. We may go for a walk by the canal later.

Sam I hope you feel better when you wake up and sending healing vibes to those who need them.

Big happy Sunday hugs to all and photos....


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> didn't we have the guy that did it and then let him go. --- sam


They let Magrahi go home to die, but there seem to be grave doubts that they had the right man anyway.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQjhVjeBq-w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (a tour of the theater -- bear with the beginning...it gets better)
> 
> The Show was fantastic!!! Such beautiful music, dancing, musicians and dancers....great scenery, choregography, lighting, costumes, etc. An absolute Joy....and to be able to see it in the refurbished Oriental Theater was such a treat. The oriental is just gorgeous and the Art Deco design is fabulous.
> 
> Time for something to eat and then an early bedtime.


Looks like an absolutely fabulous show. Must try to get to it if it comes over here.


----------



## Designer1234

I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.

GENERAL INFORMATION
This was given to me by a KP member 

""Designer: Might be a good idea to note this
with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard 
piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
would last lots longer

a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing 
paper
- with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Sam, hope you wake up hale and healthy to a mild-weather Sunday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member
> 
> a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing
> paper
> - with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
> sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


Hi Shirley,
that is a BRILLIANT idea. Thanks for posting. xx


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member
> 
> ""Designer: Might be a good idea to note this
> with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard
> piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
> landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
> pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
> get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
> and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
> wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
> from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
> would last lots longer
> 
> a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing
> paper
> - with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
> sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


I used to make these for my pupils for reading, never thought of using them for patterns!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you and me both june - the one thing about a plane wreck - you know you are not going to be laying around maimed for life - it's a quick scream and it's kiss your butt good bye. --- sam
> 
> I really didn't mean to belittle any plane crash - they are terrible and I think the deaths touch everyone. it has to be a terrible feeling knowing what it happening. the dc10 that crashed in Chicago - at least 35 years ago - first class could watch the takeoff on their tv screen so in essesence they watched their plane crash. scary.


Watching your death coming toward you has to be terrifying. Whenever I flew and we would have some turbulence, I could only think how can it feel like we're on a bumpy, ill maintained dirt road when we're up in the air and being jolted around!!! It was hard for me to get my mind around.
It seems that there are fewer plane crashes now than there were a few years ago...but when you lose a loved one, it only takes one crash to change your life forever.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> didn't we have the guy that did it and then let him go. --- sam


He was supposedly dying and wanted to go home to Libya, I think it was....and years later, the jerk was still alive.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I just wanted to say hello. Really, I'm still around, but am working so much overtime that I don't have time to come here. At least we're back to 10 hour days, and I didn't have to work today. Yay.
> 
> Today I ate at a restaurant called Cafe Havana, which ironically, serves Middle Eastern food. I had garlic chicken pie (chicken, veggies, garlic & curry), kibbie (ground beef surrounded by bulgar wheat & fried in the shape of a small football), & stuffed grape leaves.
> 
> I figured out this week that we have had snow on all 9 consecutive Sundays since 2014 began. Granted, some of those days, we only got an inch of the stuff, but I've missed going to church (actually Quaker Meeting) 3 times this year, and I've missed the most work I have ever missed thanks to snow. Oh, yeah, and we broke the all time snow record since records have been kept. We have even had more than the year of the Blizzard of '78. Spring can't get here soon enough as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I finished one of my squares for the KAP afghan. One more to go.


Good to hear from you, Aran. And a double yay for having a day off.
I saw on the Weather Channel last week that Syracuse, NY has not had a clear day without clouds or snow since Oct. 12....talk about feeling depressed...that would do it for me!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My laptop power cord decided to take a powder...new one comes on Wednesday. Of course BOTH the projects I'm working on right now are on it. :roll: So I guess I will be looking at what I have on the external drive to see what's what...


Oh no. That's definitely not good. No new one till Wed. Yikes:shock:

Do you use any of the computer applications when doing your patterns, such as thinking of the pattern ahead or do you start knitting and let it take form and then try and recreate?


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window and the blackbirds are all singing.
> 
> Our clocks don't change here for another 3 weeks, which is also Mothering Sunday. But it is defintely a very spring like day. We may go for a walk by the canal later.
> 
> Sam I hope you feel better when you wake up and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Big happy Sunday hugs to all and photos....


Your crocus give me hope that spring really will come. At least they're not predicting snow for us this coming week. And Mon and Tues. are supposed to have temperatures near 70f....that will be a pleasant change. But it's false hope since Thurs. the temp is supposed to be a high of 39F....long winter just does not want to give up!
Enjoy your leisurely stroll by the canal.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member
> 
> What a great idea!! I usually just check my lines when doing a repeating pattern. But whatever works....
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Well I guess that few plane crashes are really crashes- they don't often hit anything before reaching the ground (or something attached to the ground like a building.
> 
> And 8 ply should be DK or light worsted (worsted is 10ply for us so lighter than a worsted).
> 
> And now we are heading out to the 60th birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary of Vicky's inlaws so see you all later.


Wow, yes, I hadn't even thought of it that way. Guess the difference is the one is already in pieces and the other strikes whole, unless missing a vital piece. You know with so many great minds on here, when we come together we come up with genius. Well, at least we can think so. :wink: :lol: :lol: That's how I even feel when we ask for advice on here. So many different ways of looking at things and that can be so valuable. One can weigh all the different views and make their own choice, knowing that only they know what is right for them, or if not, at least they have lots to choose from.

Thanks for the info on the yarn. I do hope that now since I have learned the US system of yarn, that soon I will remember the system you, Julie and others on here use. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I do feel it is valuable, especially if we want to use patterns from other countries. I just can't say how thankful I am for learning so much about knitting from people all over the world, but also about life in other places. Oh dear, I am tearing up, but it is such a great experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window and the blackbirds are all singing.
> 
> Our clocks don't change here for another 3 weeks, which is also Mothering Sunday. But it is defintely a very spring like day. We may go for a walk by the canal later.
> 
> Sam I hope you feel better when you wake up and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Big happy Sunday hugs to all and photos....


Oh my, to think of butterflies and honey bees. How lovely. You took my breath away with that first photo and the sun shining through, and of course such a great close up of the flower and bee.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member


Brilliant... :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> I used to make these for my pupils for reading, never thought of using them for patterns!


I will show my friend who is a literacy teacher. Thanks for that tip too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not as much as I would like though! I do have a pair of toed socks in progress- so they can be worn with flipflops!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Guess we don't need them toeless.
Julie, can't wait to see them. I've never done gloves or even thought of toed socks. I'm sure they will come in quite handy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am. 

I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all. 

Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke. 

I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed. 

Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Motrin will take care of the aches but you need some Zycam, echinacea, vitamin C. Something to combat the cold... Maybe give the doc a call on Monday to get whatever that stuff is that makes the cold easier and shorter.... Nip it in the bud before it develops into something worse.... Good night... Rest is best.


Absolutely. And add in there that good old-fashioned hot salt water gargle. Julie taught us about Olbas oil and you can get that now in the States as I just found it at the grocery store.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


No need to apologize, but I was tired all day without my cuppa'.:wink: :wink: Teasing of course. Right now I am having pan coffee. Coffee maker not working right. Think I have finally clogged it with using the darker beans, which are oilier.

Priceless photo!!!!! My but Seth is getting big. :thumbup: A lot of happiness. :lol: :lol: :lol: :?


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> I will show my friend who is a literacy teacher. Thanks for that tip too.


The kind I used was just a slot cut out of a piece of cardboard, it didn't fit around the page like on Shirley's picture. I'm sure your friend will have used these too.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


Great photo, must be lovely to see them all together.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> The kind I used was just a slot cut out of a piece of cardboard, it didn't fit around the page like on Shirley's picture. I'm sure your friend will have used these too.


Yes, I suppose it will be old news to her. My but she has so much training. I'm not sure if I told everyone that my friend's job went well. I was amazed as I thought they would give her such a hard time, to prove their toughness. As you know, it is at a place for children with severe problems. Not jail, but people from gangs and very troubled kids. First few weeks were just the training for dealing with cutting, fights, suicides, etc. She texted me that her first week was "inspiring." I am just ecstatic for her. We will be getting together on Friday and I can't wait to hear more. This is such a special lady who really wants to make a difference in the lives of children and young people. She is so gifted and was even able to reach autistic children, so I am just thrilled that the first week went well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> I got given this pattern without a title for a shawl. It was done on large size needles. I saw it done in variegated yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Would be so pretty with large size needles. Yes, and totally different effect with variegated yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angelyaya5 said:


> Good early Sunday morning from lil ol Rhode Island.
> Thank you Sam,for posting crockpot recipes, my favorite way to cook. Hope there's a recipe for corn beef and cabbage in the crockpot. Usually google it, but haven't taken time yet to do so. Love that it's also the time of year for Zeppoles, yummy. I have a great recipe for Irish Soda Bread I make every year. I put extra caraway seeds in mine because I love the taste.
> Yesterday DH and I went to Cape Cod for the day and ate at a favorite restaurant for dinner. Today after church,meeting some cousins and going to Cracker Barrel for lunch. Love the gift shop there more than the food! Hope this post doesn't sound like I'm bragging. Just feel so blessed that we're able to be out so often and able to enjoy our retirement together. After raising 6 children and putting our needs on a back burner for so long, it feels good to have time for ourselves. Mind you I have no regrets, for time spent raising our five and a grandchild.
> Prayers for all who need them. Extra hugs for all the fur- babies. Make time for knitting and crocheting today. I love my KTP family, and I thank you for sharing your lives with me.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


You live in a beautiful area and what fun to go to Cape Cod for dinner. I imagine the food was wonderful. Did you have a view of the ocean, or is that a silly question for Cape Cod?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I do have dropbox, which I CAN get to on this computer, but that's all work files...which I won't need until Monday. I guess I need to back up things more often than just on the weekends.
> 
> I've been changing the clocks before bedtime. I hate this daylight savings BS. It messes me up for a couple of weeks and the clocks aren't fooling anyone!


And poor parents with babies. The babies don't change just because the clocks do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Night all. Have an early day tomorrow....usually don't get up and fix breakfast early...LOL...unless we have to be somewhere but with company it is different.
> The dears (DH & our friend) said they would let me sleep in tomorrow which to them means maybe 7:30....that to me isn't sleeping in...LOL. Keeping all in prayer especially those with health and family issues. {{{{{HUGS to ALL}}}}}}
> Love ya, Gweniepooh


Hugs back atcha'. Have a great one Gwen. I know the company was a surprise, but I am imagining he is getting that traditional southern hospitality. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Hate the time changes. Seems backwards to me anyhow. We have so many clocks and then I'll have to do all mom's tomorrow..... (I think I will try using Evernote or Cloud... I-pad and laptop don't swap info so need a common storage place.... I assume Dropbox is similar?


Did they change Evernote? I can't get in mine anymore. They don't have the familiar drop down when I click on it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> When my girls were very little, I got a small pitcher for milk and would pour their cereal in bowls at bedtime. They could add milk. The rule was that you did not wake mom or dad on the week-ends unless there was blood or open flame!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...I sure hope to see that dance program someday. I almost got to see it once but maybe it will be in Toronto or around here sometime.

Sam...You fought this last one off pretty good a few weeks ago. Hope this one doesn't last but it doesn't sound good. Sorry you had to miss your time with Aran.

Dreamweaver...What an interesting life that would be, CIA or International Affairs.

Kehinkle...That Farmer's Market sounds wonderful. I'm so glad that you have the time occasionally to get out and experience all the different things you do.:thumbup: I enjoy so when you post photos of the things too.

Carol...Ok, is that square a relative to a scarf?

I'm off to go read my book. Confession, I am drinking the cold left over pan coffee, but honest, I like cold coffee too. Now to go make some hot. Mmmmmmm


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never used Rosemary & didn't know it could be made into jelly.


Rosemary is delicious in cooking/baking, as long as you like it that is. I love the jelly goes well with a number of things. I have made both the following receipts many times both are a hit with nearly everyone that has tasted them.

Rosemary Jelly

Ingredients:
2 lbs (900g) cooking apples, washed and cut into chunks
bunch of fresh rosemary, plus some extra short sprigs about 2" long
juice of one lemon
2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/38 US fl oz/1.15 litres) water
2 lbs (900g) sugar
few drops cochineal

Method:
Place the roughly chopped apple (do not peel or core), washed rosemary cut into shortish lengths, lemon juice and water into a large stainless steel pan. Bring to the boil, cover the pan and reduce the heat to a very gentle simmer for 30-40 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

Next day measure the extract and make up to 2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/1.15 litres) with water. Pour this into a clean pan. Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuously. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved.

Remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, then add a few drops of cochineal to colour it a bright pink.

Allow the jelly to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Pour boiling water over the reserved tips and submerge them in each jar. Cover and seal.

Notes:
Rosemary Jelly is traditionally coloured pink, this goes back to the eighteenth century and was so it could be recognised easily on a crowded table.
This is ready to eat as soon as it's set, but if you leave it for a few months in a cool dry cupboard, the flavour will intensify, the extra little sprig in the jar will add flavour.

By 'bunch' I mean quite a lot, about a dozen 8-10 inch stems with side-shoots.
Dave

Herb Crusted Lamb

Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:

4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
clove garlic, finely chopped
2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk

Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herbs, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.

This looks great when you carve the joint at the table and tastes even better!
Dave

I have used 2 lbs of ground lamb instead of the roast and made meatballs and meatloaf with it. For a snack on race day I made meat on a stick by forming the ground meat around a skewer and baking it.


----------



## Patches39

Wow Sam, you hit everything good for the week, the recipes are great, and I will be making them all.  So sorry Sam, hope you feel better soon, I do understand how you feel, but please don't invite me to the pity party. LOL

Good to be back, it was hard but glad I could help a friend. My last and best friend passed, and I have been helping her DD out, so it was not easy but thank God for the Meds, it got me through, it's been a long week plus, and things are taken care of, we closed the house up, until they are ready to settle thing, it's nice when family and friend can come together and help. My DD, and Angnes DD, are friends too and they worked together. Made me feel good just to see it.
Have a lot to try to catch up on, so.........


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm off to go read my book. Confession, I am drinking the cold left over pan coffee, but honest, I like cold coffee too. Now to go make some hot. Mmmmmmm


I cheated this morning and reheated my coffee from last night.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Beautiful photo...again! :thumbup:


Thank you :-D


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> That is a lovely picture. Thank you.


Ditto, sooooooo relaxing


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is too funny kate - when I am sick I would just as soon be alone - drink my orange juice and sleep. thank goodness I don't get sick very often. thought I was coming down with something when I went to bed last night but feel ok this morning - think I am starting a cold though. could I catch a cold from little Bentley? he is a little young to cover his mouth when he sneezes. --- sam


You sure can get a cold from Bentley. I have caught more colds from little ones than not.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window and the blackbirds are all singing.
> 
> Our clocks don't change here for another 3 weeks, which is also Mothering Sunday. But it is defintely a very spring like day. We may go for a walk by the canal later.
> 
> Sam I hope you feel better when you wake up and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Big happy Sunday hugs to all and photos....


who but PurpleFi would have purple trees!!!! Monday Hugs from down under!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member
> 
> ""Designer: Might be a good idea to note this
> with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard
> piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
> landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
> pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
> get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
> and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
> wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
> from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
> would last lots longer
> 
> a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing
> paper
> - with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
> sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


Good idea for my preference for written not charted instructions!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> try putting it in mashed potatoes - very good. --- sam


Or putting rosemary, thyme, parsley. oregano, garlic, minced onion, salt and pepper on oven roasted root vegetables. Bake at 350F/ 180C/gas mark 4 for 40 minutes or until fork tender. mmmmm a favorite here.

Mix rosemary and parsley with butter, roll into a log wrap in parchment or cling wrap. put into fridge to harden, use on your favorite cooked vegetables or on burgers. I like to use it on the veggie burgers I buy at Sam's club.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.
> 
> Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!
> 
> Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos......


WOW everything is lovely, missed the daily photos :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Guess we don't need them toeless.
> Julie, can't wait to see them. I've never done gloves or even thought of toed socks. I'm sure they will come in quite handy.


Your wish, once again is my command!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


What a lovely bundle of boys!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Absolutely. And add in there that good old-fashioned hot salt water gargle. Julie taught us about Olbas oil and you can get that now in the States as I just found it at the grocery store.


And now I am very much in favour of Olbas Tea, when your throat is sore! That is great you can get it at the grocer- I still have to go to the pharmacist!


----------



## Bonnie7591

A friend & I went to Germany for 3 weeks in 1979. W took the Rhine cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne, it was a great trip, lovely scenery.we even climbed the stairs to the top of the Cologne cathedral, would probably have a heart attach before I got to the top now. We spent only one night in a hotel in Cologne, the rest of the time we stayed ith friends & family. We had planned to visit Austria & Switzerland while there but flooding prevented that. One of our classmates from school was stationed with the Canadian forces in Lahr so we stayed a few days with him & he gave us a tour of that area. My friends Aunt & Uncle lived in Munich so we stayed with them a few days & got a tour of that area too. What a great trip.



Angora1 said:


> If they take the train, they don't want to take the really slow local trains, but they also don't want to take the fastest train. Last time we were back there they put us on a train that got us where we wanted to go in great time but we were so sad as it didn't go along the Rhine and we couldn't even see the river as it was more inland. This was a new train route since we had lived there and seeing that beautiful Rhine was amazing. At night the castles are all lit up. From the train you see the castles on one side, but if you get to take the boat you see the castles on both sides. If they plan to do a river tour I will tell you more in a PM. I do imagine the people they stay with will know all these things though.
> 
> Can't wait to see your beauty in her prom dress.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely bundle of boys!


Thank you, I tend to agree with you on that. They were so well behaved yesterday until I said I wanted a photo. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I tend to agree with you on that. They were so well behaved yesterday until I said I wanted a photo. :shock:


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning everyone. Time change has already showed its ugly face! I got up too early! I have had one cup of coffee and getting ready to go get my second. So many sad things going on; missing plane, missing children, and shootings. I hope everyone is staying safe, especially those that are driving on icy roads. It is so hard to believe that this winter has been so rough. It is a little cold here today and I think we are supposed to have a little rain. I do hope we get rain, but not while I'm trying to clean out the garage. I can tell by the weather that Mother Nature really doesn't care what I want!

Sam, take care with that cold. I had one about a week ago and thought my head was going to explode. Thankfully, I think it is gone even though I still get the stuffy nose and cough some. 

Guess I'll go get that coffee and check back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Glad you are having an enjoyable weekend. Not considered bragging if you are just telling us what has been going on in your life. Anyone who has raised 6 kids certainly has earned time out.



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good early Sunday morning from lil ol Rhode Island.
> Thank you Sam,for posting crockpot recipes, my favorite way to cook. Hope there's a recipe for corn beef and cabbage in the crockpot. Usually google it, but haven't taken time yet to do so. Love that it's also the time of year for Zeppoles, yummy. I have a great recipe for Irish Soda Bread I make every year. I put extra caraway seeds in mine because I love the taste.
> Yesterday DH and I went to Cape Cod for the day and ate at a favorite restaurant for dinner. Today after church,meeting some cousins and going to Cracker Barrel for lunch. Love the gift shop there more than the food! Hope this post doesn't sound like I'm bragging. Just feel so blessed that we're able to be out so often and able to enjoy our retirement together. After raising 6 children and putting our needs on a back burner for so long, it feels good to have time for ourselves. Mind you I have no regrets, for time spent raising our five and a grandchild.
> Prayers for all who need them. Extra hugs for all the fur- babies. Make time for knitting and crocheting today. I love my KTP family, and I thank you for sharing your lives with me.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> ..
> We did a little talking and she says she thinks she is going to go to Univ.. of Texas at Austin. She will visit Mizzu next week-end but I think it is safe to start knitting in orange..... The school is ranked 13th in the nation and she can actually come home for all holidays and a few week-ends..... The driving is insane, but the vibe of the city is terrific. Guess grandpa better start making calls and seeing about an internship....


DD attended UT and is currently getting a graduate degree there. It was a great experience. She had some wonderful teachers...the faculty is terrific. And Austin is a great college town.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You deserve every blessed moment you can enjoy your retirement and I'm so glad that you're doing that. Could you please share your soda bread recipe? I, too, am looking for a crockpot corned beef---



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good early Sunday morning from lil ol Rhode Island.
> Thank you Sam,for posting crockpot recipes, my favorite way to cook. Hope there's a recipe for corn beef and cabbage in the crockpot. Usually google it, but haven't taken time yet to do so. Love that it's also the time of year for Zeppoles, yummy. I have a great recipe for Irish Soda Bread I make every year. I put extra caraway seeds in mine because I love the taste.
> Yesterday DH and I went to Cape Cod for the day and ate at a favorite restaurant for dinner. Today after church,meeting some cousins and going to Cracker Barrel for lunch. Love the gift shop there more than the food! Hope this post doesn't sound like I'm bragging. Just feel so blessed that we're able to be out so often and able to enjoy our retirement together. After raising 6 children and putting our needs on a back burner for so long, it feels good to have time for ourselves. Mind you I have no regrets, for time spent raising our five and a grandchild.
> Prayers for all who need them. Extra hugs for all the fur- babies. Make time for knitting and crocheting today. I love my KTP family, and I thank you for sharing your lives with me.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> Mizzu is well known for journalism. What is DS field? Rachel really is not sure of major. She actually has real interest in the CIA..... Possibly something in International Affairs.


Know several people who went to Mizzou and they are very loyal too...it's also a great school.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> They let Magrahi go home to die, but there seem to be grave doubts that they had the right man anyway.


Wasn't he supposed to be at deaths door when he was allowed to go home but was still alive several years later?


----------



## RookieRetiree

If you do get the chance, it's well worth seeing. Somehow the infusion of high stepping & kicking with Latin and Hip Hop seems like odd pairing, but it works so well....not sure if I was more impressed with the ballroom dancers being able to keep up with the Irish dancers or vice versa.



KateB said:


> Looks like an absolutely fabulous show. Must try to get to it if it comes over here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I found some highlight tape that I like to keep track of which row I'm on -- I can write on the tape too to keep track of the number of rows repeated. This is also a very clever idea and if mad out of a plastic file folder, you could write notes on it with dry erase pens and then wipe off after making a record of the notes for that project and then on to the next....so many great tips on this forum.



Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member
> 
> ""Designer: Might be a good idea to note this
> with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard
> piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
> landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
> pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
> get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
> and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
> wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
> from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
> would last lots longer
> 
> a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing
> paper
> - with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
> sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great coffee and how did you ever get a photo of them all? What a crew and such a delight!!!

Enjoy your family---I'll bet there was lots of good eats and fun games/playing.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


----------



## RookieRetiree

Olbas in the US? That's great and I'll have to look for it.

I ordered mine from Amazon and was first introduced to it by my brother when he was in London. I love it---and I'm a convert to the tea when I wake up feeling all stuffy and yucky...it works very well....but be careful, it is strong.



Angora1 said:


> Absolutely. And add in there that good old-fashioned hot salt water gargle. Julie taught us about Olbas oil and you can get that now in the States as I just found it at the grocery store.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> You're obviously very proud (and delightfully deserved) of Susan...those kinds of programs are necessary every where. What I've seen here couldn't hold a candle to what she's doing. Many of the programs around here are not very successful or around for very long. I wish her and her goslings all the best.


Ditto, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Olbas in the US? That's great and I'll have to look for it.
> 
> I ordered mine from Amazon and was first introduced to it by my brother when he was in London. I love it---and I'm a convert to the tea when I wake up feeling all stuffy and yucky...it works very well....but be careful, it is strong.


I am very careful to use my 5 ml measuring spoon for the Olbas Tea, and usually make it in my 500 ml cup- probably about 400 mls at a time!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks for the recipes Caren, I'll have to try that. Lovely picture of the boys, are they all your grandkids?


NanaCaren said:


> Rosemary is delicious in cooking/baking, as long as you like it that is. I love the jelly goes well with a number of things. I have made both the following receipts many times both are a hit with nearly everyone that has tasted them.
> 
> Rosemary Jelly
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 lbs (900g) cooking apples, washed and cut into chunks
> bunch of fresh rosemary, plus some extra short sprigs about 2" long
> juice of one lemon
> 2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/38 US fl oz/1.15 litres) water
> 2 lbs (900g) sugar
> few drops cochineal
> 
> Method:
> Place the roughly chopped apple (do not peel or core), washed rosemary cut into shortish lengths, lemon juice and water into a large stainless steel pan. Bring to the boil, cover the pan and reduce the heat to a very gentle simmer for 30-40 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.
> 
> Next day measure the extract and make up to 2 Imp. pints (2.4 US pints/1.15 litres) with water. Pour this into a clean pan. Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuously. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved.
> 
> Remove from the heat and stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, then add a few drops of cochineal to colour it a bright pink.
> 
> Allow the jelly to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Pour boiling water over the reserved tips and submerge them in each jar. Cover and seal.
> 
> Notes:
> Rosemary Jelly is traditionally coloured pink, this goes back to the eighteenth century and was so it could be recognised easily on a crowded table.
> This is ready to eat as soon as it's set, but if you leave it for a few months in a cool dry cupboard, the flavour will intensify, the extra little sprig in the jar will add flavour.
> 
> By 'bunch' I mean quite a lot, about a dozen 8-10 inch stems with side-shoots.
> Dave
> 
> Herb Crusted Lamb
> 
> Trim away the excess fat and rub the joint over with a little garlic butter, place it in a roasting tin with a few sprigs of rosemary 'wrong-side up'. About 30 minutes before the cooking time for that size of joint is up, take it out of the oven, turn the joint and cover the top with a herb crust, then return it to the oven for 40 minutes to finish cooking. The herb mix I use is:
> 
> 4 oz (115g) fresh breadcrumbs
> clove garlic, finely chopped
> 2 sprigs rosemary, roughly chopped
> 2 sprigs fresh thyme, roughly chopped
> 2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 2 oz (55g) cheese, grated (red leicester and mature cheddar work best)
> 1 large egg, lightly beaten with 1 tbs (15ml) milk
> 
> Mix together the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning, stir in the cheese and distribute evenly, add the beaten egg to make a stiff sticky mixture. If you're using dried herbs, you'll need about one tablespoon of each, add them to the milk, stir well and allow them to rehydrate for ten to fifteen minutes before combining with the egg.
> 
> This looks great when you carve the joint at the table and tastes even better!
> Dave
> 
> I have used 2 lbs of ground lamb instead of the roast and made meatballs and meatloaf with it. For a snack on race day I made meat on a stick by forming the ground meat around a skewer and baking it.


----------



## Grannypeg

It is wonderful reading about your daughter. She is more than dedicated to the work she does. What an inspiration for others. She certainly is an instrument from God doing his work.



jheiens said:


> Thanks you all for recognizing Susan's efforts on behalf of these others who have so many roadblocks in their life paths. She is such a good soul. That is not to say that we don't have our vigorous differences, at all!!
> 
> But she is seeing that her own life is now finding such rich blessings as she trusts Him even more with more aspects of her life. She is learning that there are so many things she cannot control and that she does not have to control them. God is walking beside her or even ahead to smooth the rough patches and her own life now has much less drama and tension. What the gentlemen find or stir up in their private lives does not destroy her own peace and contentment.
> 
> We all still need your prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have the scalloped potatoes in the oven along with the baked beans that I'm taking up for my uncle's 88th birthday party. I haven't seen him in awhile, but he's been sounding very good on the phone so I hope he's feeling great so he can enjoy his day. FYI or just a memory refresher---he's the last of my dad's siblings and is a monk/priest at a monastery about an hour north of here. My sister-in-law and I will take up most of the food and then order in chicken from KFC..there will be about 30 people there; most of them from the prayer groups he now leads. He's too frail to say Mass anymore and that bothers him, but otherwise is in pretty good shape. The fate of the monastery/Abby is still in God's hands; I don't see where it will be able to exist much longer. There are only 12 monks affiliated there and 5 of them are in nursing homes. They've merged with another Abby out of St. Louis and one Abbott is in charge of both places. 

Thanks for the wonderful coffee and garden photos...I'm off for the day.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Oh no. That's definitely not good. No new one till Wed. Yikes:shock:
> 
> Do you use any of the computer applications when doing your patterns, such as thinking of the pattern ahead or
> do you start knitting and let it take form and then try and recreate?


I generally knit and write at the same time as I go, but in this case I had things written out pretty far (having converted The Charlotte from the one that got frogged). In this case, the knitting is checking the writing.

I used to write things out on paper as I went, typing it up after knitting, but thought doing the typing simultaneously would be "faster." I guess that hypothesis is out the window. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, don't want to let the cold get out of hand & end with another visit to the "spa"

Lovely photos again Purplefi.

The news is on TV, this craziness in the Ukraine is getting scary! I hope it settles down before they get a war going. Those poor people must be terrified. The reporter was saying the homes of the Tartar people have been marked with an X, the last time that happened Stalins troops came & dragged them away.. Sometimes it seems that the world is getting crazier by the day.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the scalloped potatoes in the oven along with the baked beans that I'm taking up for my uncle's 88th birthday party. I haven't seen him in awhile, but he's been sounding very good on the phone so I hope he's feeling great so he can enjoy his day. FYI or just a memory refresher---he's the last of my dad's siblings and is a monk/priest at a monastery about an hour north of here. My sister-in-law and I will take up most of the food and then order in chicken from KFC..there will be about 30 people there; most of them from the prayer groups he now leads. He's too frail to say Mass anymore and that bothers him, but otherwise is in pretty good shape. The fate of the monastery/Abby is still in God's hands; I don't see where it will be able to exist much longer. There are only 12 monks affiliated there and 5 of them are in nursing homes. They've merged with another Abby out of St. Louis and one Abbott is in charge of both places.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful coffee and garden photos...I'm off for the day.


Change is always harder on the elderly, but wishing you a wonderful visit!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I hope you are feeling better today, don't want to let the cold get out of hand & end with another visit to the "spa"
> 
> Lovely photos again Purplefi.
> 
> The news is on TV, this craziness in the Ukraine is getting scary! I hope it settles down before they get a war going. Those poor people must be terrified. The reporter was saying the homes of the Tartar people have been marked with an X, the last time that happened Stalins troops came & dragged them away.. Sometimes it seems that the world is getting crazier by the day.


It would seem Putin is prepared to confront the whole world. Scary stuff indeed.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> And poor parents with babies. The babies don't change just because the clocks do.


Neither do the furbabies!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


I missed you yesterday but know when everyone is home from school, Mama is on call!!
Thanks for the coffee.
What a sofa full of love!!! Love those grandsons!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

It is very scary indeed.



Lurker 2 said:


> It would seem Putin is prepared to confront the whole world. Scary stuff indeed.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I suppose it will be old news to her. My but she has so much training. I'm not sure if I told everyone that my friend's job went well. I was amazed as I thought they would give her such a hard time, to prove their toughness. As you know, it is at a place for children with severe problems. Not jail, but people from gangs and very troubled kids. First few weeks were just the training for dealing with cutting, fights, suicides, etc. She texted me that her first week was "inspiring." I am just ecstatic for her. We will be getting together on Friday and I can't wait to hear more. This is such a special lady who really wants to make a difference in the lives of children and young people. She is so gifted and was even able to reach autistic children, so I am just thrilled that the first week went well.


What wonderful news! She sounds like she is probably inspiring them also.
Looking forward to hearing more after you get together.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Wow Sam, you hit everything good for the week, the recipes are great, and I will be making them all.  So sorry Sam, hope you feel better soon, I do understand how you feel, but please don't invite me to the pity party. LOL
> 
> Good to be back, it was hard but glad I could help a friend. My last and best friend passed, and I have been helping her DD out, so it was not easy but thank God for the Meds, it got me through, it's been a long week plus, and things are taken care of, we closed the house up, until they are ready to settle thing, it's nice when family and friend can come together and help. My DD, and Angnes DD, are friends too and they worked together. Made me feel good just to see it.
> Have a lot to try to catch up on, so.........


Sounds like you made out all right. But know there was grieving for the loss of your friend. 
Glad you're back with us.
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

Whew, I have caught up on this week's kp. I am certainly going to miss that lost hour for awhile. Going to be getting up in the dark again.

Went out painting with friends on Friday and wiped out coming up the steps into the kitchen. As I stepped onto the first step with my right foot, the left foot slipped on a bit of ice and down I went. Thank goodness for Winter clothes and a parcel I was carrying which broke my fall. I was very lucky. Going to try some knitting today as long as my right elbow/arm can handle it,

We were supposed to get snow and freezing rain on Friday and again yesterday and snow today - and so far noting. We can even see parts of the driveway. Even though it doesn't seem to be melting, it really is. Can Spring be far behind?

Peggy


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be at deaths door when he was allowed to go home but was still alive several years later?


That's what I remember, too, Bonnie.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the scalloped potatoes in the oven along with the baked beans that I'm taking up for my uncle's 88th birthday party. I haven't seen him in awhile, but he's been sounding very good on the phone so I hope he's feeling great so he can enjoy his day. FYI or just a memory refresher---he's the last of my dad's siblings and is a monk/priest at a monastery about an hour north of here. My sister-in-law and I will take up most of the food and then order in chicken from KFC..there will be about 30 people there; most of them from the prayer groups he now leads. He's too frail to say Mass anymore and that bothers him, but otherwise is in pretty good shape. The fate of the monastery/Abby is still in God's hands; I don't see where it will be able to exist much longer. There are only 12 monks affiliated there and 5 of them are in nursing homes. They've merged with another Abby out of St. Louis and one Abbott is in charge of both places.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful coffee and garden photos...I'm off for the day.


And a happy birthday to your uncle. I remember you mentioning going up to see him a while back. I'm glad he's still able to have lead his prayer groups even if he can't say Mass. It's a shame when so many of the churches and monasteries have to close.
Have a safe trip and a fun party with your uncle.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

.. Sometimes it seems that the world is getting crazier by the day.[/quote]

You are so right, Bonnie. I'm about ready to give up news for a month or so. I did that a while back because it was so darned depressing.
It's hard to believe the things people do to each other.
I thank the good Lord every day for the sanity of our Tea Party.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Whew, I have caught up on this week's kp. I am certainly going to miss that lost hour for awhile. Going to be getting up in the dark again.
> 
> Went out painting with friends on Friday and wiped out coming up the steps into the kitchen. As I stepped onto the first step with my right foot, the left foot slipped on a bit of ice and down I went. Thank goodness for Winter clothes and a parcel I was carrying which broke my fall. I was very lucky. Going to try some knitting today as long as my right elbow/arm can handle it,
> 
> We were supposed to get snow and freezing rain on Friday and again yesterday and snow today - and so far noting. We can even see parts of the driveway. Even though it doesn't seem to be melting, it really is. Can Spring be far behind?
> 
> Peggy


Glad you weren't hurt badly and home no aches show up laater.
I hope you're right about Spring...it can't come soon enough. We're supposed to have a high temperature of 70F on Tues. and then back down to 39F on Thurs. We'll be lucky if we don't all have pneumonia.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks...it will be a good time.



jknappva said:


> And a happy birthday to your uncle. I remember you mentioning going up to see him a while back. I'm glad he's still able to have lead his prayer groups even if he can't say Mass. It's a shame when so many of the churches and monasteries have to close.
> Have a safe trip and a fun party with your uncle.
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Did they change Evernote? I can't get in mine anymore. They don't have the familiar drop down when I click on it.


I think Poledra uses it. I haven't started anything yet, other than to get cloud downloaded.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I love, love, love the fingerless gloves! In the beginning tried to "match". Even had a friend tell me how to weigh a skein,divide,and mark starting color. But I just don't have that kind of mind.
> Sam, you take care of yourself. We care.


I must be weird -- I want them to be different. Pat wanted a pair that matched so I tried to make him a pair. -- finally I took another pair I knitted that didn't match - even though there were the same colors and asked him to choose and he liked the unmatched socks better. We are a weird pair I guess. I have taught classes called - Painting out of the box - and one was Who Says???

Lots of fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Neither do the furbabies!


My DD's facebook post today.... "no cat observes daylight saving time; I don't observe daylight saving time; am I a cat?" In her case, pretty darned close!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window and the blackbirds are all singing.
> 
> Our clocks don't change here for another 3 weeks, which is also Mothering Sunday. But it is defintely a very spring like day. We may go for a walk by the canal later.
> 
> Sam I hope you feel better when you wake up and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Big happy Sunday hugs to all and photos....


Butterflies and bees a true sign of spring. :-D :thumbup:

I don't like the time change at all messes with my schedule. The only good part about it is we are an hour closer to the same time as you. hee hee


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorting out our information thread on the workshops and I thought some of you might be interested in this.
> 
> GENERAL INFORMATION
> This was given to me by a KP member
> 
> ""Designer: Might be a good idea to note this
> with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard
> piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
> landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
> pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
> get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
> and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
> wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
> from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
> would last lots longer
> 
> a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing
> paper
> - with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
> sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


What a fantastic idea, will be using it for sure. Thank you for posting it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I hope your party goes well, have a good trip.



RookieRetiree said:


> I have the scalloped potatoes in the oven along with the baked beans that I'm taking up for my uncle's 88th birthday party. I haven't seen him in awhile, but he's been sounding very good on the phone so I hope he's feeling great so he can enjoy his day. FYI or just a memory refresher---he's the last of my dad's siblings and is a monk/priest at a monastery about an hour north of here. My sister-in-law and I will take up most of the food and then order in chicken from KFC..there will be about 30 people there; most of them from the prayer groups he now leads. He's too frail to say Mass anymore and that bothers him, but otherwise is in pretty good shape. The fate of the monastery/Abby is still in God's hands; I don't see where it will be able to exist much longer. There are only 12 monks affiliated there and 5 of them are in nursing homes. They've merged with another Abby out of St. Louis and one Abbott is in charge of both places.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful coffee and garden photos...I'm off for the day.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good to hear from you, Aran. And a double yay for having a day off.
> I saw on the Weather Channel last week that Syracuse, NY has not had a clear day without clouds or snow since Oct. 12....talk about feeling depressed...that would do it for me!
> Junek


Syracuse is the worst winter city in New York state, I can believe they have not had a full clear day. It can be sunny and nice here drive the hour to syracuse and it will be horrible. Then it has been like that here most of the winter, by the time I get 15 minutes down the road the weather is totally different.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Butterflies and bees a true sign of spring. :-D :thumbup:
> 
> I don't like the time change at all messes with my schedule. The only good part about it is we are an hour closer to the same time as you. hee hee


We don't change time here & I like it that way. It is finally warming up here, we are to have + temperatures for the coming week, only1-8C, 34-45F but will definitely feel like t-shirt weather. I see a few of my seeds are showing sprouts in the tray I started last Sunday.

My younger son came home for the weekend, he has been in Edmonton at the workers comp rehab facility for 5 weeks having intense therapy on his shoulder injury. When he was on his way home he had a "near-miss". He was on the divided highway & was passing a semi, he notice a wheel wobbling badly so pulled up beside the driver to wave at him, he just got up by the cab, looked in his rear view mirror & saw 2 tires go flying off the trailer, thank God he got that far ahead as they would have destroyed his small car. Fortunately no other vehicle was too close at the time. He called me just after & was a little rattled.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> No need to apologize, but I was tired all day without my cuppa'.:wink: :wink: Teasing of course. Right now I am having pan coffee. Coffee maker not working right. Think I have finally clogged it with using the darker beans, which are oilier.
> 
> Priceless photo!!!!! My but Seth is getting big. :thumbup: A lot of happiness. :lol: :lol: :lol: :?


I was tired all day too without my morning coffee and photos. :wink: :wink: My coffee sat patiently beside my laptop waiting to be drank. 
Try running some vinegar through your coffee pot,might help get rid of the oil build up. 
Oh my goodness he sure is getting big. Soon he will be too big for me to lift. The house was surprisingly quiet for having so many boys at one time.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Syracuse is the worst winter city in New York state, I can believe they have not had a full clear day. It can be sunny and nice here drive the hour to syracuse and it will be horrible. Then it has been like that here most of the winter, by the time I get 15 minutes down the road the weather is totally different.


It is quite amazing how the air currents create such different weather in different areas. The Saskatchewan River is about 30 miles from here & there is often totally different weather once you cross over it. Just north of us is the " height of land", the place where all water starts draining toward the Arctic, it can be storming like mad & you pass that point it it will be clear.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Great photo, must be lovely to see them all together.


I enjoy so much when they all are here. We had such a nice time. If I had of known Grant was going to be here as well I would have prepared tea for them or at the least snacks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Did they change Evernote? I can't get in mine anymore. They don't have the familiar drop down when I click on it.


I know they have updates for Evernote, I have not updated yet to the most resent. Last time I signed in I clicked forgot password, so I could get on mine.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish, once again is my command!


love the socks incase I have forgotten to say so earlier. I also love the fingerless gloves you posted. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> who but PurpleFi would have purple trees!!!! Monday Hugs from down under!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, there is that perspective!


----------



## iamsam

feeling somewhat better - thanks sorlenna - my sinuses are in an uproar - happens with the changes in weather - dull hedache above my eyes - thank goodness for afrin. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, rest up and feel better--I hate that "hot eye" feeling. I hope it doesn't last long!


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need a picture of those Julie - hope the toes are each a different color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not as much as I would like though! I do have a pair of toed socks in progress- so they can be worn with flipflops!


----------



## iamsam

so little matches in real life - I applaud you mindset. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I love, love, love the fingerless gloves! In the beginning tried to "match". Even had a friend tell me how to weigh a skein,divide,and mark starting color. But I just don't have that kind of mind. I'm knitting to relax. So decided to just celebrate the difference and apply that to other areas of my life and relax in retirement.
> Jynx, the girls trip to Germany will be so wonderful.
> Sam, you take care of yourself. We care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish, once again is my command!


I like the color combination!


----------



## iamsam

I'm seriously thinking about it - the wrong time of year for this - actually there never is a good time for this what am I saying. I will survive however. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Motrin will take care of the aches but you need some Zycam, echinacea, vitamin C. Something to combat the cold... Maybe give the doc a call on Monday to get whatever that stuff is that makes the cold easier and shorter.... Nip it in the bud before it develops into something worse.... Good night... Rest is best.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> You deserve every blessed moment you can enjoy your retirement and I'm so glad that you're doing that. Could you please share your soda bread recipe? I, too, am looking for a crockpot corned beef---


Here is a crockpot cornedbeef and cabbage. I have not made it but a friend says it is good.

http://busycooks.about.com/od/beefroastrecipes/r/cpcornedbeef.htm


----------



## iamsam

no one except me enjoy corn beef so if I want corn beef and cabbage I will have to go out for dinner. I don't have a crockpot recipe but I have these three from jonibee whom we hear very little from lately. they all sound good. I might add that I think you could put your brisket in the crock pot with a half cup of liquid - turn it on low and let it go 8/10 hours or in testing it it seems done. --- sam

I have three different recipes for CornBeef the first one being : #1...Homestyle Cornbeef with Dilled Cabbage...
2 1/2 to 3 1/2 lb. corn beef brisket, water , 1/4 cp. honey, 2 tbl. Dijon style mustard, 1 med. head cabbage, cut into 8 wedges, 3 tbl. margarine or butter (softened) 1 1/2 tsp. chpd. fresh dill or 1/2 tsp. dried dillweed

Place corn beef brisket in a Dutch oven add water to cover . cover tightly; simmer 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours or until meat is tender. Remove brisket from the cooking liquid and place fat side up on rack in broiler pan so surface of meat is 2-3" from heat; Combine honey and 1 tbl. mustard; brush half of the mixture over the brisket; broil 3 minutes. Brush remaining mixture & continue to broil for 2 minutes, or until brisket is glazed. Meanwhile steam cabbage 15-20 minutes or until tender. Combine remaining mustard with butter & dill; spoon over hot cabbage wedges. Carve brisket diagonally across the grain into thin slices and serve with the cabbage. Makes three 3-ounce servings per pound of beef brisket. I will post the other two individually...

Recipe #2. Braised Cornbeef with Horseradish Gravy..

4 lbs. beef brisket, 1/2 tsp. pepper, 1 tbl. Canola oil, 6 carrots,(diced); 3 potatoes quartered;2 med onions (1 diced, the other quartered), 2 ribs celery diced (to equal 1 cp.), 1/4cp. dark brown sugar, 1 1/2 tsp. dried thyme, 2 cps. ale, 1 small cabbage cut into 8 wedges...

Heat pan with oil, add meat with 1/2 tsp. pepper and brown;Remove.. Saving drippings, add carrots, onions, potatoes, celery , brown sugar, thyme cook & stir occasionally for 7 minutes..Add the ale cook 1 min. scraping the browned bits, add meat, cover and reduce heat to low. Simmer 3 1/2 hours. Add Cabbage & cook until tender..Remove meat to platter and let stand 15 min. before cutting and place vegetables on plate. Or Oven Bake adding the mustard & brown sugar as a glaze at 350o for 50 min.to the lb. placing 1 " of water in the pan roast until for tender

Horseradish Gravy: 1/2 cp. milk, 3 tbl. prepared horseradish (squeezed dry) reserving the juice in a cup about 2 tbl..3/4 tsp. dried thyme, 1/4 tsp. pepper, 1tbl+1tsp.cornstarch, 1 tbl. minced parsley...Strain fat from cornbeef pan saving the juice...placing in a pan add the milk , horseradish, seasonings & the cornstarch cooking until boiling about 2-3 min.it will thickened

Recipe #3..Orange Corned Beef...

4-5 lbs. corned brisket of beef; water; 6 cps. orange juice; 1 lg. onion; 12 whole cloves; 8 pepercorns; 1 celery rib with leaves cut in thirds; 1 bay leaf; 1 tbsp. caraway seeds; 10 carrots, pared 7 halved; 8 small white onions; r baking potatoes pared and halved; 1 green cabbage cut into quarters...Place corn beef in a heavy kettle. Add water to cover. Bring to a boil and cover tightly. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour. Pour off water and add orange juice plus water to cover; onion studded with the cloves, peppercorns, celery, bayleaf, and caraway seeds. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer covered for 2 hours. Add carrots, onions and potatoes cook for 30 minutes. Then add cabbage and cook 30 min. longer. Serve meat with vegetables. Serves (8)..

Jonibee/ktp



Angelyaya5 said:


> Good early Sunday morning from lil ol Rhode Island.
> Thank you Sam,for posting crockpot recipes, my favorite way to cook. Hope there's a recipe for corn beef and cabbage in the crockpot. Usually google it, but haven't taken time yet to do so. Love that it's also the time of year for Zeppoles, yummy. I have a great recipe for Irish Soda Bread I make every year. I put extra caraway seeds in mine because I love the taste.
> Yesterday DH and I went to Cape Cod for the day and ate at a favorite restaurant for dinner. Today after church,meeting some cousins and going to Cracker Barrel for lunch. Love the gift shop there more than the food! Hope this post doesn't sound like I'm bragging. Just feel so blessed that we're able to be out so often and able to enjoy our retirement together. After raising 6 children and putting our needs on a back burner for so long, it feels good to have time for ourselves. Mind you I have no regrets, for time spent raising our five and a grandchild.
> Prayers for all who need them. Extra hugs for all the fur- babies. Make time for knitting and crocheting today. I love my KTP family, and I thank you for sharing your lives with me.
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Great coffee and how did you ever get a photo of them all? What a crew and such a delight!!!
> 
> Enjoy your family---I'll bet there was lots of good eats and fun games/playing.


thank you. I just tell them I need photo, this is the first time they didn't sit quite as nicely as normal. It was lots of fun and games, not so much food they played mostly this time. I had already fed the first round before round two arrived. I was testing out finger foods and stick foods to make on race days. Have to make foods dairy, soy, gluten free. Some times they are good other times, back to the test kitchen. :lol: :shock:


----------



## iamsam

did the butterfly also cause fire? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the recipes Caren, I'll have to try that. Lovely picture of the boys, are they all your grandkids?


You are most welcome.I have to make more of rosemary jelly I am down to my last jar.


----------



## iamsam

unfortunately they are predicting snow on Wednesday for us - I may just hibernate the whole day. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Your crocus give me hope that spring really will come. At least they're not predicting snow for us this coming week. And Mon and Tues. are supposed to have temperatures near 70f....that will be a pleasant change. But it's false hope since Thurs. the temp is supposed to be a high of 39F....long winter just does not want to give up!
> Enjoy your leisurely stroll by the canal.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

and grandpa sam says hi back. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


----------



## iamsam

waste not - want not. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I cheated this morning and reheated my coffee from last night.


----------



## iamsam

great colors Julie - you will need to model them when you are finished. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish, once again is my command!


----------



## iamsam

exactly - and now we hear nothing of him. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be at deaths door when he was allowed to go home but was still alive several years later?


----------



## iamsam

so glad you didn't break anything grannypeg - it is so easy to slip on the ice. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Whew, I have caught up on this week's kp. I am certainly going to miss that lost hour for awhile. Going to be getting up in the dark again.
> 
> Went out painting with friends on Friday and wiped out coming up the steps into the kitchen. As I stepped onto the first step with my right foot, the left foot slipped on a bit of ice and down I went. Thank goodness for Winter clothes and a parcel I was carrying which broke my fall. I was very lucky. Going to try some knitting today as long as my right elbow/arm can handle it,
> 
> We were supposed to get snow and freezing rain on Friday and again yesterday and snow today - and so far noting. We can even see parts of the driveway. Even though it doesn't seem to be melting, it really is. Can Spring be far behind?
> 
> Peggy


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a crockpot cornedbeef and cabbage. I have not made it but a friend says it is good.
> 
> http://busycooks.about.com/od/beefroastrecipes/r/cpcornedbeef.htm


Thanks for the recipe!! Jack is Irish, so corned beef is on the menu for the 17th. This looks delicious.

Oh, now there are more to choose from! Thank you, Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> love the socks incase I have forgotten to say so earlier. I also love the fingerless gloves you posted. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Caren!
there is a Japanese counterpart but I did not know that when I worked out how to knit them---


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, there is that perspective!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> we will definitely need a picture of those Julie - hope the toes are each a different color. --- sam


more of a split Sam- 5 toes are a bit tricky to get on, I think, they were supposed to be for Fale, but I think I will use them myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I like the color combination!


Canterbury colours- one of our Rugby teams!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I missed you yesterday but know when everyone is home from school, Mama is on call!!
> Thanks for the coffee.
> What a sofa full of love!!! Love those grandsons!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Missed everyone too, but really enjoyed the company. Mama is always on call, is hard to say no sometimes. 
hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great colors Julie - you will need to model them when you are finished. --- sam


complete with my flipflops, I guess!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Syracuse is the worst winter city in New York state, I can believe they have not had a full clear day. It can be sunny and nice here drive the hour to syracuse and it will be horrible. Then it has been like that here most of the winter, by the time I get 15 minutes down the road the weather is totally different.


We lived in Syracuse a few years after we were married, my DH was from Syracuse. It seemed like the sun came out just long enough to set in the winter. And since the city is in a valley...the days were even shorter!
And, of course, Watertown is the snow capital of the country! LOL! And of course, you're close enough in Great Bend to share that distinction!

Junek


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone!! Wanted to pop. I haven't went through the postings as of yet.

Lurker I did read in some postings, I know I don't know the whole story because I have missed so much in many months but what I have been able to catch up on my heart aches for you and all you have been through. I pray every night for everyone on our Family site here and send Healing prayers to one and all. Julie you truly are amazing and a lovely lady to boot. I'm so sorry about your daughter treating you so poorly but it seems like some children are there only when they need something but turn their backs so easily even if it's just wanting their love let alone anything monetary. I do hope things get better for you and I'm sending you a big {{HUG}}. Wish I was there to do it in person but I hope this will help and let you know I'm thinking of you.

Sharon


----------



## jknappva

My younger son came home for the weekend, he has been in Edmonton at the workers comp rehab facility for 5 weeks having intense therapy on his shoulder injury. When he was on his way home he had a "near-miss". He was on the divided highway & was passing a semi, he notice a wheel wobbling badly so pulled up beside the driver to wave at him, he just got up by the cab, looked in his rear view mirror & saw 2 tires go flying off the trailer, thank God he got that far ahead as they would have destroyed his small car. Fortunately no other vehicle was too close at the time. He called me just after & was a little rattled.[/quote]

I can understand his being rattled...that was a close call.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I was tired all day too without my morning coffee and photos. :wink: :wink: My coffee sat patiently beside my laptop waiting to be drank.
> Try running some vinegar through your coffee pot,might help get rid of the oil build up.
> Oh my goodness he sure is getting big. Soon he will be too big for me to lift. The house was surprisingly quiet for having so many boys at one time.


Good idea, Caren. I run white vinegar through my coffee maker about once every 3 months....just to get the gunk out left by the coffee. And then run clear water through a couple of times. Works really well, I think.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone!! Wanted to pop. I haven't went through the postings as of yet.
> 
> Lurker I did read in some postings, I know I don't know the whole story because I have missed so much in many months but what I have been able to catch up on my heart aches for you and all you have been through. I pray every night for everyone on our Family site here and send Healing prayers to one and all. Julie you truly are amazing and a lovely lady to boot. I'm so sorry about your daughter treating you so poorly but it seems like some children are there only when they need something but turn their backs so easily even if it's just wanting their love let alone anything monetary. I do hope things get better for you and I'm sending you a big {{HUG}}. Wish I was there to do it in person but I hope this will help and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Sharon


So good to hear from you, Sharon...I love your new avatar.
Hope your back is feeling much better!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone!! Wanted to pop. I haven't went through the postings as of yet.
> 
> Lurker I did read in some postings, I know I don't know the whole story because I have missed so much in many months but what I have been able to catch up on my heart aches for you and all you have been through. I pray every night for everyone on our Family site here and send Healing prayers to one and all. Julie you truly are amazing and a lovely lady to boot. I'm so sorry about your daughter treating you so poorly but it seems like some children are there only when they need something but turn their backs so easily even if it's just wanting their love let alone anything monetary. I do hope things get better for you and I'm sending you a big {{HUG}}. Wish I was there to do it in person but I hope this will help and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Sharon


It was a long time ago, now Sharon- the important thing now is that we are talking- for a long time I could hardly get a word from her- the incident I was talking about is nearly 20 years ago, I feel it is important to be the adult and put things into the past- thanks for the hug! and I love your new avatar! so nice to see you!


----------



## nittergma

I've been there too. I think it's the weather. The sun and birds say Spring but the ground and snow say Winter!


thewren said:


> the problem is I am not sure where to start. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

absolutely --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> complete with my flipflops, I guess!


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Thanks you all for recognizing Susan's efforts on behalf of these others who have so many roadblocks in their life paths. She is such a good soul. That is not to say that we don't have our vigorous differences, at all!!
> 
> But she is seeing that her own life is now finding such rich blessings as she trusts Him even more with more aspects of her life. She is learning that there are so many things she cannot control and that she does not have to control them. God is walking beside her or even ahead to smooth the rough patches and her own life now has much less drama and tension. What the gentlemen find or stir up in their private lives does not destroy her own peace and contentment.
> 
> We all still need your prayers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I consider it an honor to lift Susan up in a prayer of thanksgiving, and strength, filled with peace and success in all that she dose and ask for. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Sharon - love the new avatar. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone!! Wanted to pop. I haven't went through the postings as of yet.
> 
> Lurker I did read in some postings, I know I don't know the whole story because I have missed so much in many months but what I have been able to catch up on my heart aches for you and all you have been through. I pray every night for everyone on our Family site here and send Healing prayers to one and all. Julie you truly are amazing and a lovely lady to boot. I'm so sorry about your daughter treating you so poorly but it seems like some children are there only when they need something but turn their backs so easily even if it's just wanting their love let alone anything monetary. I do hope things get better for you and I'm sending you a big {{HUG}}. Wish I was there to do it in person but I hope this will help and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Julie, lovely mitts and of you want you can mix and match when you want to. My feelings exactly. Cast on, knit and see what happens!
> Kathy


Ditto :-D


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> With three arms i wouldn't need to put down my knitting to use the mouse!


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


 Now that bunch looks like they could keep you pretty busy and on the run. :lol: Great looking bunch though. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> No need to apologize, but I was tired all day without my cuppa'.:wink: :wink: Teasing of course. Right now I am having pan coffee. Coffee maker not working right. Think I have finally clogged it with using the darker beans, which are oilier.
> 
> Priceless photo!!!!! My but Seth is getting big. :thumbup: A lot of happiness. :lol: :lol: :lol: :?


Run a pot of vinegar through it, that should clear it all out.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Did they change Evernote? I can't get in mine anymore. They don't have the familiar drop down when I click on it.


Mine's working, you may just need to redownload it, I had to do that one time.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> I think Poledra uses it. I haven't started anything yet, other than to get cloud downloaded.


 Oh yes, I use Evernote for everything, any receipts I need to keep but don't want to take time print, patterns, recipes, confirmation letters, etc...


----------



## Aran

It was nice to catch up folks today here. 

I went to Quaker Meeting today, and nearly everyone was there for the first time in quite a while so it was great to see everyone. I had an image of a mother holding a baby & gave a message that was something like this: "As a mother cradles her babe, I comfort you. I love you. I comfort you. I will send people to help you. I will not protect you from arrows that fly your way, but I will comfort you, and I will send people who love you to help you. I love you. You are mine. I am yours." That message could apply to people who are part of this group. We certainly do comfort each other & help each other when we can.

I was bad & didn't read my Rufus Jones for the discussion afterward so I mostly worked on my other square for the KAP afghan and listened to other people talk. I thought about doing something complicated with fancy cables, but the squares are only 8" x 8" (which is too small to do much) so I'm making one with just the Trinity stitch, which is one of my very favorite stitches.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just seen a brimstone butterfly fly past the window and the blackbirds are all singing.
> 
> Our clocks don't change here for another 3 weeks, which is also Mothering Sunday. But it is defintely a very spring like day. We may go for a walk by the canal later.
> 
> Sam I hope you feel better when you wake up and sending healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Big happy Sunday hugs to all and photos....


Lovely as always, I have missed the flowers.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Shirley,
> that is a BRILLIANT idea. Thanks for posting. xx


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


What a handsome group there, lovely family. Coffee looks so good, missed have coffee with you.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your time at the party(ies).


Irt was just the one party- all three events occured within a few months so they combined them into one party. 
It was fine though knew very few of the people there. And it was outside with the temperature back up to 36(mid to high 90s), similar tempertaure today as well, tomorrow maybe slightly less. Hopefully the last of the hot weather for this summer. Expected a couple of days like this, but after the couple of weeks of cooler weather it was much harder to deal with!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I cheated this morning and reheated my coffee from last night.


 :shock: LOL


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> When my girls were very little, I got a small pitcher for milk and would pour their cereal in bowls at bedtime. They could add milk. The rule was that you did not wake mom or dad on the week-ends unless there was blood or open flame!!!!


I did the same- Maryanne started getting her own which involved the 3 year old climbing onto the cupboard to get things out of the higher cupboards, putting in cereal and pouring milk- into the bowl and usually other places and using far too much. So to encourage independence, more sleep for Mum, less cleaning up and less milka nd ceareal usage I figured I would make it easy for her to give herself and her little sister breakfast.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish, once again is my command!


Awesome , your mitts are so lovely, you do such nice work. :-D


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> not quite midnight but I am going to bed.
> 
> I was supposed to meet aran in bowling green this afternoon for gab and dinner - didn't make it. the weather here was not pleasant and I just didn't feel like driving that far.
> 
> I am definitely catching cold - I can feel it in my chest - my eyes feel funny - achy - feel lousy. will take a couple of motrin with my night meds in the hope of a good night's sleep and it will all be gone in the morning. at least one can hope.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Not a good time to get sick Sam with the others away. Take care we don't want you back in the health spar again.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> not quite midnight but I am going to bed.
> 
> I was supposed to meet aran in bowling green this afternoon for gab and dinner - didn't make it. the weather here was not pleasant and I just didn't feel like driving that far.
> 
> I am definitely catching cold - I can feel it in my chest - my eyes feel funny - achy - feel lousy. will take a couple of motrin with my night meds in the hope of a good night's sleep and it will all be gone in the morning. at least one can hope.
> 
> see you in the morning. --- sam


Not a good time to get sick Sam with the others away. Take care we don't want you back in the health spar again.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Sounds like you made out all right. But know there was grieving for the loss of your friend.
> Glad you're back with us.
> Junek


 :-D thanks, no place like home.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Awesome , your mitts are so lovely, you do such nice work. :-D


Thanks, Patches!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sharon I LOVE your new avatar. Shows what a beautiful lady you are.


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone!! Wanted to pop. I haven't went through the postings as of yet.
> 
> Lurker I did read in some postings, I know I don't know the whole story because I have missed so much in many months but what I have been able to catch up on my heart aches for you and all you have been through. I pray every night for everyone on our Family site here and send Healing prayers to one and all. Julie you truly are amazing and a lovely lady to boot. I'm so sorry about your daughter treating you so poorly but it seems like some children are there only when they need something but turn their backs so easily even if it's just wanting their love let alone anything monetary. I do hope things get better for you and I'm sending you a big {{HUG}}. Wish I was there to do it in person but I hope this will help and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Have a good rest, Gwen!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
> TTYL


Rest well, feel better :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> My younger son came home for the weekend, he has been in Edmonton at the workers comp rehab facility for 5 weeks having intense therapy on his shoulder injury. When he was on his way home he had a "near-miss". He was on the divided highway & was passing a semi, he notice a wheel wobbling badly so pulled up beside the driver to wave at him, he just got up by the cab, looked in his rear view mirror & saw 2 tires go flying off the trailer, thank God he got that far ahead as they would have destroyed his small car. Fortunately no other vehicle was too close at the time. He called me just after & was a little rattled.


Bet that injured shoulder tensed up real good! So glad he moved when he did and is OK.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> waste not - want not. --- sam


Speaking of that and coffee.. mom and dad used to add a little fresh grounds to yesterday's grounds and do the new batch that way. I always did say they just drank colored water.... but they swore it was just as good....


----------



## Dreamweaver

machriste said:


> Thanks for the recipe!! Jack is Irish, so corned beef is on the menu for the 17th. This looks delicious.
> 
> Oh, now there are more to choose from! Thank you, Sam.


My Irishman adds the creamed horseradish (like mayo) to fresh whipped cream to top our corned beef. Yum Yum


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
> TTYL


Hope you feel better after a nap.

Well I've had a quick read but lan to spend the day on the Kaffe Fassett- and when I try to do KP and KF KF goes wrong so little KP today.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> So good to hear from you, Sharon...I love your new avatar.
> Hope your back is feeling much better!
> Junek


Me too. Great new picture.


----------



## machriste

Dreamweaver said:


> My Irishman adds the creamed horseradish (like mayo) to fresh whipped cream to top our corned beef. Yum Yum


Yum Yum from me too! But it reminds me of a very funny Mother's Day when my daughter and i took Grandma (my Mom) out for lunch to a buffet where they served a lovely rare beef. Right next to it was a bowl of horseradish in whipped cream. However, some staff person had picked up the wrong bowl of whipped cream when he or she was setting up the dessert table and the horseradish whipped cream was set next to the warm apple pie. Grandma, unknowingly put a large dab on her pie and after a bite, said, "This doesn't taste right." It became a family joke.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> That message could apply to people who are part of this group. We certainly do comfort each other & help each other when we can.
> 
> I thought about doing something complicated with fancy cables, but the squares are only 8" x 8" (which is too small to do much) so I'm making one with just the Trinity stitch, which is one of my very favorite stitches.


So true that the message could apply to this group... We can't stop the arrows but are great at comfort..

Love the trinity stitch and once did a very large cardi for MIL. Sure did get tired of it by the end....


----------



## iamsam

who is rufus jones?

our group certainly is unique. --- sam



Aran said:


> It was nice to catch up folks today here.
> 
> I went to Quaker Meeting today, and nearly everyone was there for the first time in quite a while so it was great to see everyone. I had an image of a mother holding a baby & gave a message that was something like this: "As a mother cradles her babe, I comfort you. I love you. I comfort you. I will send people to help you. I will not protect you from arrows that fly your way, but I will comfort you, and I will send people who love you to help you. I love you. You are mine. I am yours." That message could apply to people who are part of this group. We certainly do comfort each other & help each other when we can.
> 
> I was bad & didn't read my Rufus Jones for the discussion afterward so I mostly worked on my other square for the KAP afghan and listened to other people talk. I thought about doing something complicated with fancy cables, but the squares are only 8" x 8" (which is too small to do much) so I'm making one with just the Trinity stitch, which is one of my very favorite stitches.


----------



## Dreamweaver

machriste said:


> Yum Yum from me too! But it reminds me of a very funny Mother's Day when my daughter and i took Grandma (my Mom) out for lunch to a buffet where they served a lovely rare beef. Right next to it was a bowl of horseradish in whipped cream. However, some staff person had picked up the wrong bowl of whipped cream when he or she was setting up the dessert table and the horseradish whipped cream was set next to the warm apple pie. Grandma, unknowingly put a large dab on her pie and after a bite, said, "This doesn't taste right." It became a family joke.


Oh my... not the right combo at all. I love a big huge dollop of whipped cream on my gingerbread... 9mom taught me that a little cream of tartar keep it from collapsing and weeping.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, started the neighbor mother and daughter on new knitting projects for their trip to OK... The little one has been back twice for error corrections!! Took some food to mom's and sorted mail etc. Gerry changed her thermostat but can't get it to work right so we have a call in to service man and have to go back to meet him. I want them to put the original thermostat back on so that there is not a sliver of unpainted paneling... I think mom can manage fine.... Want to take bets as to whether that is done or not....


----------



## iamsam

they are not leaving until this Friday darowil - it was alex - their oldest who left for florida on Friday - was so pleased with himself - did not get lost - no backtracking - I am pleased that they made it so well. he certainly was afraid - maybe this will give him a bit more self confidence. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not a good time to get sick Sam with the others away. Take care we don't want you back in the health spar again.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, glad the family will be with you til Friday.
Aran, so glad you finally got to meeting.
Julie, Sam's right need you to model socks for us.
How is Pepper?
Maya and I managed walk, and I went to meeting and changed bed linen. It's in wash now. And I'm back to bed for a nap.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> they are not leaving until this Friday darowil - it was alex - their oldest who left for florida on Friday - was so pleased with himself - did not get lost - no backtracking - I am pleased that they made it so well. he certainly was afraid - maybe this will give him a bit more self confidence. --- sam


Thats good- hopefully you will recovered by then.

Glad Alex made it safely. And without getting lost is always a bonus. 
Woops I'm not meant to be here am I? Came on to answer a question in my workshop and found you lot!


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> exactly - and now we hear nothing of him. --- sam


I believe he died a couple of years ago.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> His Luke says HI back!


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> So good to hear from you, Sharon...I love your new avatar.
> Hope your back is feeling much better!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I got supper in the oven & thought maybe you would like a very simple recipe.

Oriental Chicken Wings.

I have made a few changes to this recipe to make it easy to prepare & clean up.

In a large Ziplock bag place:
1 cup soya sauce
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
3/4 teaspoon garlic powder.
Zip the bag & shake until sugar dissolves. Do this over the sink as the bag sometimes leaks
Add 3 pounds split chicken wings
Shake until all wings are coated
Cover a large cookie sheet with a double layer of foil
Spray foil with Pam or grease pan.
Pour wings & sauce into pan & spread in a single layer.
Bake at 350 for 1 1/2 to 2 hrs until al the sauce is absorbed . Stir every 30 minutes

If you don't use a foil covered pan, the sauce is like tar to get off your pan


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish, once again is my command!


Very smart socks, love the toes. Didn't need any socks today, sat out in the garden with my eyes closed from the sun......

Now I'll have to put the aciclovir cream all round my mouth to prevent the cold sores developing, not good for Julian if he wants a good-night kiss. I must say it's one of the best things the NHS has done for me, preventing cold sores. Wish they could do the same for Uncle Arthur.

Tessa


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, Luke is so cute, does he ever stop smiling? Such a happy boy.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
> TTYL


Hope you're back in tip top form very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> What a lovely bundle of boys!


And so say all of us!!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> We lived in Syracuse a few years after we were married, my DH was from Syracuse. It seemed like the sun came out just long enough to set in the winter. And since the city is in a valley...the days were even shorter!
> And, of course, Watertown is the snow capital of the country! LOL! And of course, you're close enough in Great Bend to share that distinction!
> 
> Junek


Oh yes I can relate to the snow from both places. Mostly Watertown though, although where I am now I get the snow and bad weather from Tug Hill and Watertown.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> And so say all of us!!


HI Tessa!! how are you doing? Is everyone getting over their colds? 
Thank you I think the boys are something special.


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone!! Wanted to pop. I haven't went through the postings as of yet.
> Sharon


Hello lady nice to see you :thumbup: :thumbup: love your new avatar :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I hope you are feeling better soon.

Aran, I'm not familiar with the Trinity stitch, looked at a video on YouTube just now. Learned something new on KP today. I have learned so much on this site. Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely walk by the canal today. It was quite busy with a lot of people out walking in the sunshine and a few boats on the water and then of course there were all the birds.
Made another bag this afternoon from the material I made on my new litttle loom.

WI knitting group here in the morning so I'm off to bed now.

Forgot to say Caren and Kate, lovely photos of your boys.

Night night


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely walk by the canal today. It was quite busy with a lot of people out walking in the sunshine and a few boats on the water and then of course there were all the birds.
> Made another bag this afternoon from the material I made on my new litttle loom.
> 
> WI knitting group here in the morning so I'm off to bed now.
> 
> Forgot to say Caren and Kate, lovely photos of your boys.
> 
> Night night


I can imagine that there were lots of people out today in the sun. Do we get a photo of the little bag? 

Thank you. Wish I could spend more time with the boys, maybe in the summer months.

night sleep tight pleasant dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Hope you feel better after a nap.
> 
> Well I've had a quick read but lan to spend the day on the Kaffe Fassett- and when I try to do KP and KF KF goes wrong so little KP today.


That is understandable it is a fairly complex piece of work!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks good --- thanks for posting. I'll let you know how it turns out.



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a crockpot cornedbeef and cabbage. I have not made it but a friend says it is good.
> 
> http://busycooks.about.com/od/beefroastrecipes/r/cpcornedbeef.htm


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Sam...I love horseradish with corned beef.



thewren said:


> no one except me enjoy corn beef so if I want corn beef and cabbage I will have to go out for dinner. I don't have a crockpot recipe but I have these three from jonibee whom we hear very little from lately. they all sound good. I might add that I think you could put your brisket in the crock pot with a half cup of liquid - turn it on low and let it go 8/10 hours or in testing it it seems done. --- sam
> 
> I have three different recipes for CornBeef the first one being : #1...Homestyle Cornbeef with Dilled Cabbage...
> 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 lb. corn beef brisket, water , 1/4 cp. honey, 2 tbl. Dijon style mustard, 1 med. head cabbage, cut into 8 wedges, 3 tbl. margarine or butter (softened) 1 1/2 tsp. chpd. fresh dill or 1/2 tsp. dried dillweed
> 
> Place corn beef brisket in a Dutch oven add water to cover . cover tightly; simmer 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours or until meat is tender. Remove brisket from the cooking liquid and place fat side up on rack in broiler pan so surface of meat is 2-3" from heat; Combine honey and 1 tbl. mustard; brush half of the mixture over the brisket; broil 3 minutes. Brush remaining mixture & continue to broil for 2 minutes, or until brisket is glazed. Meanwhile steam cabbage 15-20 minutes or until tender. Combine remaining mustard with butter & dill; spoon over hot cabbage wedges. Carve brisket diagonally across the grain into thin slices and serve with the cabbage. Makes three 3-ounce servings per pound of beef brisket. I will post the other two individually...
> 
> Recipe #2. Braised Cornbeef with Horseradish Gravy..
> 
> 4 lbs. beef brisket, 1/2 tsp. pepper, 1 tbl. Canola oil, 6 carrots,(diced); 3 potatoes quartered;2 med onions (1 diced, the other quartered), 2 ribs celery diced (to equal 1 cp.), 1/4cp. dark brown sugar, 1 1/2 tsp. dried thyme, 2 cps. ale, 1 small cabbage cut into 8 wedges...
> 
> Heat pan with oil, add meat with 1/2 tsp. pepper and brown;Remove.. Saving drippings, add carrots, onions, potatoes, celery , brown sugar, thyme cook & stir occasionally for 7 minutes..Add the ale cook 1 min. scraping the browned bits, add meat, cover and reduce heat to low. Simmer 3 1/2 hours. Add Cabbage & cook until tender..Remove meat to platter and let stand 15 min. before cutting and place vegetables on plate. Or Oven Bake adding the mustard & brown sugar as a glaze at 350o for 50 min.to the lb. placing 1 " of water in the pan roast until for tender
> 
> Horseradish Gravy: 1/2 cp. milk, 3 tbl. prepared horseradish (squeezed dry) reserving the juice in a cup about 2 tbl..3/4 tsp. dried thyme, 1/4 tsp. pepper, 1tbl+1tsp.cornstarch, 1 tbl. minced parsley...Strain fat from cornbeef pan saving the juice...placing in a pan add the milk , horseradish, seasonings & the cornstarch cooking until boiling about 2-3 min.it will thickened
> 
> Recipe #3..Orange Corned Beef...
> 
> 4-5 lbs. corned brisket of beef; water; 6 cps. orange juice; 1 lg. onion; 12 whole cloves; 8 pepercorns; 1 celery rib with leaves cut in thirds; 1 bay leaf; 1 tbsp. caraway seeds; 10 carrots, pared 7 halved; 8 small white onions; r baking potatoes pared and halved; 1 green cabbage cut into quarters...Place corn beef in a heavy kettle. Add water to cover. Bring to a boil and cover tightly. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour. Pour off water and add orange juice plus water to cover; onion studded with the cloves, peppercorns, celery, bayleaf, and caraway seeds. Bring to a boil; reduce heat and simmer covered for 2 hours. Add carrots, onions and potatoes cook for 30 minutes. Then add cabbage and cook 30 min. longer. Serve meat with vegetables. Serves (8)..
> 
> Jonibee/ktp


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> HI Tessa!! how are you doing? Is everyone getting over their colds?
> Thank you I think the boys are something special.


I'm doing fine & Julian is recovering gradually. Colds always seem to get on his chest, this one was no exception & I was quite worried about him, but it's well on the mend. I wish I could get Nikki to help me put some photos on here of my DGGD & 
Julian's DGS. Saul is a lovely boy with such a happy smile I'd love to show him to you. Are all the bruises healed now? Must say I couldn't see any swollen knees in the photo.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad the family will be with you til Friday.
> Aran, so glad you finally got to meeting.
> Julie, Sam's right need you to model socks for us.
> How is Pepper?
> Maya and I managed walk, and I went to meeting and changed bed linen. It's in wash now. And I'm back to bed for a nap.


OK, but I want to get a shot of both feet- and I am not yet at the second heel- I need to double check 'eye of the Partridge' stitch- which is my preferred stitch for the heel. And I must get stuck into knitting the guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Very smart socks, love the toes. Didn't need any socks today, sat out in the garden with my eyes closed from the sun......
> 
> Now I'll have to put the aciclovir cream all round my mouth to prevent the cold sores developing, not good for Julian if he wants a good-night kiss. I must say it's one of the best things the NHS has done for me, preventing cold sores. Wish they could do the same for Uncle Arthur.
> 
> Tessa


That is great it was warm enough to be out- sorry to hear the cold sores are still a problem!
I must work the guernsey first!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks good --- thanks for posting. I'll let you know how it turns out.


You are most welcome! Please do let me know, I am going to try a different receipt.


----------



## Tessadele

Sam, you had better take care of that cold,perhaps get some antibiotics if it starts to settle on your chest again. You know Heidi won't want to go away & leave you at home sick. You wouldn't want to spoil her holiday by causing her to worry over you, would you? Anyway, we all want you well & happy too. love,

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope he always has that same sweet smile...I know the kids have to grow up, but I just love Luke and all kids at this age!!



KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> His Luke says HI back!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I'm doing fine & Julian is recovering gradually. Colds always seem to get on his chest, this one was no exception & I was quite worried about him, but it's well on the mend. I wish I could get Nikki to help me put some photos on here of my DGGD &
> Julian's DGS. Saul is a lovely boy with such a happy smile I'd love to show him to you. Are all the bruises healed now? Must say I couldn't see any swollen knees in the photo.
> 
> Tessa


Glad you are better and Julian is on the mend. Not good when it gets in the chest. Getting help putting things on the computer is not an easy thing to do. Jamie is supposed to move my music to my ipad right after we got home from London. Still waiting. 
I would love to the DGGD & Julians DGS. Maybe one day I can meet them in person. 
The knees were just Michael and Jamie's. This is Jamie's looking really good form what it was.


----------



## Tessadele

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
> TTYL


Sleep well & I hope your tummy gets better soon.

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

When I made up a bunch of dishes for DS and DDIL to take up there when we met our new little DGD, I made a corned beef and cabbage casserole---I divided the food into 3 containers - one for them - one for our DD in Springfield and one for us (DH, DD, DGS & Me)...but DD #1 loved it so much, I let her take our container out of the freezer...I don't even remember what I did other than adding some pickled beets...Of course DS loved it too and both he and DD want me to recreate it and write down the recipe....guess I'll have to start doing that. I very rarely want to do the same thing exactly the same way twice (except in baking). So, when I make corned beef next week, it will be a combination of different recipes. I'll write it down and post it f it turns out as well as last time. I really like the idea of having a mustard flavor in there like in the recipe you posted.



NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome! Please do let me know, I am going to try a different receipt.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> It was nice to catch up folks today here.
> 
> I went to Quaker Meeting today, and nearly everyone was there for the first time in quite a while so it was great to see everyone. I had an image of a mother holding a baby & gave a message that was something like this: "As a mother cradles her babe, I comfort you. I love you. I comfort you. I will send people to help you. I will not protect you from arrows that fly your way, but I will comfort you, and I will send people who love you to help you. I love you. You are mine. I am yours." That message could apply to people who are part of this group. We certainly do comfort each other & help each other when we can.
> 
> I was bad & didn't read my Rufus Jones for the discussion afterward so I mostly worked on my other square for the KAP afghan and listened to other people talk. I thought about doing something complicated with fancy cables, but the squares are only 8" x 8" (which is too small to do much) so I'm making one with just the Trinity stitch, which is one of my very favorite stitches.


Those words definitely fit this group very well....we do comfort really well!! I know you were glad to see everyone at the meeting...the weather sure can keep people at home with the dangerous driving conditions.
The Trinity stitch sounds lovely...I'll have to check that out.
Glad you could post again. You usually have to talk with us on the run!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
> TTYL


Hope the nap cures what ails you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Your picture of the pond are just heavenly Purple! I can't wait for our crocus to bloom but they're a long way off. Your little knitted doll is adorable!


PurpleFi said:


> A very late, lazy good sunny Saturday morning from Surrey. Been lying in bed watching the Winter Paralympics. The weather has turned quite mild and it promises to be a good week end.
> 
> Going to walk down to town and go to the library and do a bit of shopping. I even managed two half mile swims this week. So I shall make cake to celebrate!
> 
> Still not finished the aran, but have made a little doll for my friend's grand daughter and done some sewing.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week end and healing vibess and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos......


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi to all -- uncle's birthday party was wonderful. Saw a couple of cousins I haven't seen in awhile and got reacquainted with the ladies who were on the same retreat that I was over Advent 2 years ago. Father had center stage for most of the time. He's had severe hearing loss and has hearing aids, but can't handle being part of a conversation with more than one person; so he feels compelled to do all the talking---and being a priest giving homilies and a retreat organizer sure has given him a gift of gab!! There was enough food for another 10-12 people and the cake was the best I've had in a very long time...almost went back for seconds....but was good. 

But, now it's time for pajamas, TV and possibly early bedtime.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> When I made up a bunch of dishes for DS and DDIL to take up there when we met our new little DGD, I made a corned beef and cabbage casserole---I divided the food into 3 containers - one for them - one for our DD in Springfield and one for us (DH, DD, DGS & Me)...but DD #1 loved it so much, I let her take our container out of the freezer...I don't even remember what I did other than adding some pickled beets...Of course DS loved it too and both he and DD want me to recreate it and write down the recipe....guess I'll have to start doing that. I very rarely want to do the same thing exactly the same way twice (except in baking). So, when I make corned beef next week, it will be a combination of different recipes. I'll write it down and post it f it turns out as well as last time. I really like the idea of having a mustard flavor in there like in the recipe you posted.


Yes please write it down next time. Says me whom never does, then has to recreate and cross fingers it tastes the same. :roll: :roll: I like the mustard taste as well.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> I believe he died a couple of years ago.


The devil will get me for saying this...but it was way too long before he died.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes I can relate to the snow from both places. Mostly Watertown though, although where I am now I get the snow and bad weather from Tug Hill and Watertown.


So it's a good thing that you like the snow...although I imagine by now, you're probably ready to see the end of it......this never ending winter.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Caren...that knee looks a bit tender yet. I hope Jamie heals up soon. Enjoyed seeing all of the boys and it was good to hear that they enjoyed playing together for the day. What a special time for everyone.

Ice seems to be a common problem right now for those who are dealing with melting snow that freezes back at night so please be cautious when stepping out.

We had a busy, but good day today. The day did start out on a serious note, though. Faith's baby sister (19 months old) has been in the states top hospital for 4 days now. There is talk of putting in a PICC line, but needing to wait until the RSV is gone. She has been battling RSV for almost a month now. Oral antibiotics were not successful so she is on IV antibiotics now. She has been going through extensive testing to see if she has the same immune system problem that Faith has. Both of the girls will have further testing done to see if they can determine which gene is mutated to cause this problem. Bella (19 months old) has been put on a wait list to see a doctor in Ohio who specializes in the GI problems that Bella has. Currently her feedings consist of 1/4th formula and 3/4 pedialyte. She has difficulty digesting even that and she needs more nutrients than what they are currently able to give her. She is an adorable little girl with curly hair and big brown eyes. Meanwhile Faith is at home with her dad and siblings so Dad has to do tube feedings and immune system meds and take care of the 4 children at home. At least the 2 oldest are in high school so they are a great help as well. I will be doing a meal for them this week. I just need to get in touch with them, but did not try earlier today as I thought the parents would both be at the hospital today. 

Sam...hope you are feeling better, otherwise please get in touch with your doctor. Your symptoms sound like what was going through our work and what I might have had. Mine never moved to my chest. It just stayed in my head and my head hurt to move. I was so cautious to not move my head quickly to minimize that pain.

So sorry to hear of the plane crash. What a sad event for all of those passengers and their families.


----------



## iamsam

killer smile there kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> His Luke says HI back!
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you are better and Julian is on the mend. Not good when it gets in the chest. Getting help putting things on the computer is not an easy thing to do. Jamie is supposed to move my music to my ipad right after we got home from London. Still waiting.
> I would love to the DGGD & Julians DGS. Maybe one day I can meet them in person.
> The knees were just Michael and Jamie's. This is Jamie's looking really good form what it was.


Bruises always look terrible when they start healing even if they're not as sore.
What did the dr. say about Michael's knee? I remember you were thinking of taking him to the dr.
Glad they're on the mend.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Speaking of that and coffee.. mom and dad used to add a little fresh grounds to yesterday's grounds and do the new batch that way. I always did say they just drank colored water.... but they swore it was just as good....


I think that's a depression trick. I don't remember my mother or grandparents doing that. But Mom was picky about her coffee and I don't remember GPs being big coffee drinkers.


----------



## iamsam

yummy - think I will give that recipe to Heidi. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got supper in the oven & thought maybe you would like a very simple recipe.
> 
> Oriental Chicken Wings.
> 
> I have made a few changes to this recipe to make it easy to prepare & clean up.
> 
> In a large Ziplock bag place:
> 1 cup soya sauce
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup water
> 3/4 teaspoon garlic powder.
> Zip the bag & shake until sugar dissolves. Do this over the sink as the bag sometimes leaks
> Add 3 pounds split chicken wings
> Shake until all wings are coated
> Cover a large cookie sheet with a double layer of foil
> Spray foil with Pam or grease pan.
> Pour wings & sauce into pan & spread in a single layer.
> Bake at 350 for 1 1/2 to 2 hrs until al the sauce is absorbed . Stir every 30 minutes
> 
> If you don't use a foil covered pan, the sauce is like tar to get off your pan


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> So it's a good thing that you like the snow...although I imagine by now, you're probably ready to see the end of it......this never ending winter.
> Junek


Yes I am ready to see the end, I want to be able to get out and tap the maple trees. Besides I have cows that are due soon, I don't want the extreme clod like last year or the deep snow. The cows like to wonder around in the trees I don't need calves out there.


----------



## iamsam

may we have a picture of the bag - please. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely walk by the canal today. It was quite busy with a lot of people out walking in the sunshine and a few boats on the water and then of course there were all the birds.
> Made another bag this afternoon from the material I made on my new litttle loom.
> 
> WI knitting group here in the morning so I'm off to bed now.
> 
> Forgot to say Caren and Kate, lovely photos of your boys.
> 
> Night night


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Bruises always look terrible when they start healing even if they're not as sore.
> What did the dr. say about Michael's knee? I remember you were thinking of taking him to the dr.
> Glad they're on the mend.
> Junek


Michael's knee is fine, they did an x-ray to make sure there was nothing wrong. He is to sit out physical education until the 13th, to give it time to heal and stop swelling. Not that swimming would hurt it much.


----------



## iamsam

maybe you should have brought a piece home for later. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all -- uncle's birthday party was wonderful. Saw a couple of cousins I haven't seen in awhile and got reacquainted with the ladies who were on the same retreat that I was over Advent 2 years ago. Father had center stage for most of the time. He's had severe hearing loss and has hearing aids, but can't handle being part of a conversation with more than one person; so he feels compelled to do all the talking---and being a priest giving homilies and a retreat organizer sure has given him a gift of gab!! There was enough food for another 10-12 people and the cake was the best I've had in a very long time...almost went back for seconds....but was good.
> 
> But, now it's time for pajamas, TV and possibly early bedtime.


----------



## iamsam

and I hope he suffered big time. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The devil will get me for saying this...but it was way too long before he died.
> Junek


----------



## Tessadele

Thats a painful looking bruise, Caren, it's a good job the airbags didn't do them any damage. I couldn't believe the bruising on Nikki's chest when she hit a tree & hers went off, she was in agony for weeks afterwards. Daft thing was it was the other side of the car that hit the tree & she was in no danger until the bag went off. Of course the police & ambulance men couldn't persuade her to go to the hospital for an Xray! Teenage girls!!! 
Hope the knee is better soon.


Tessa


----------



## martina

I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May , up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.
To all with health problems, you are in my prayers along with all with problems of any kind. No knitting or anything much till tomorrow, just been reading and mooching about in the day, and not sleeping well. Must get my act together tomorrow as I will be out 2 or3 times this week. Take care all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Thats a painful looking bruise, Caren, it's a good job the airbags didn't do them any damage. I couldn't believe the bruising on Nikki's chest when she hit a tree & hers went off, she was in agony for weeks afterwards. Daft thing was it was the other side of the car that hit the tree & she was in no danger until the bag went off. Of course the police & ambulance men couldn't persuade her to go to the hospital for an Xray! Teenage girls!!!
> Hope the knee is better soon.
> 
> Tessa


She says it doesn't hurt as much now, mostly if she forgets about it and leans on it. I was worried about the airbags they can cause a lot of damage. They were both sore from it but thankful didn't bruise, other than Jamie were her necklace was pressed against her. I told Jamie to go in the ambulance, glad she agreed. But yea do understand Teens my goodness think they are invincible at times.


----------



## pammie1234

Tessa, give him his good-night kiss before you put the stuff on your lips! That might be a nice surprise.

Caren, so glad the healing is coming along so well. I know it was a relief that Michael's knee did not have any hidden injuries.

Luke is really a precious baby! I love that age.

Sam, take care of that cold. You don't need to get sick, especially with spring around the corner! (Wishful thinking!)

The wings and corned beef and cabbage sound great. I don't know that I have ever had corned beef. No one in my family is Irish! I'm really hungry right now, but I don't know what I want, or maybe it's that I really don't want to cook!

Jynx, I'm so sorry that you are having to resume all of the responsibility for your mom. You are at least very fortunate to have a DH that is willing to help. He sounds like a keeper!

Halftime for the Mavs game so I guess I'll go see what I want to eat!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sam, I hope you are feeling better today. I have only read your post, and I am 41 pages behind. I still haven't caught up on last week. Lord only knows how many pages there are for that one. For all needing prayer, know you have them. Happy Birthday to all having birthdays. I'll catch up as I can. I'll also be MIA for about 10 days. Pics to come afterwards!

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May , up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.
> To all with health problems, you are in my prayers along with all with problems of any kind. No knitting or anything much till tomorrow, just been reading and mooching about in the day, and not sleeping well. Must get my act together tomorrow as I will be out 2 or3 times this week. Take care all.


{{{{{HUGS}}}}} sorry you had a sad week end but nice that you heard from the boys. Will be nice to go celebrate your birthday with your son in law. Good month for a birthday, mine is in may as well. 
Sending happy uplifting thoughts your way and hugs as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> yummy - think I will give that recipe to Heidi. --- sam


When Bonnie says the sauce is like tar to get off it really is. I make a similar receipt, first time thought I didn't need the foil. WRONG!!!!! the foil is an important part of the receipt, put it on the pan. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> .............................................................................................................
> 
> His Luke says HI back!
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet heart and that smile is something else. I hope he keeps it into adulthood. I will have Seth thursday and friday. He will spend the night will have to set his bed up.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> What a handsome group there, lovely family. Coffee looks so good, missed have coffee with you.


thank you I think they are rather handsome too. I did miss having coffee with everyone as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. Rather tired today and tummy upset so I'm off to take a nap.
> TTYL


Have a good rest and hope you feel better tomorrow. HUGS for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Now that bunch looks like they could keep you pretty busy and on the run. :lol: Great looking bunch though. :thumbup:


They sure do keep me busy, none stop and always full of questions. Thank you they are a good looking bunch :-D :-D must get their looks from their parents :roll: Hoping for a short day tomorrow after the long week last week. :wink: We have our fingers crossed any ways.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I use Evernote for everything, any receipts I need to keep but don't want to take time print, patterns, recipes, confirmation letters, etc...


Evernote is one of the best programs have ever downloaded.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> waste not - want not. --- sam


That is right and even if I didn't drink it it would be made into coffee cubes and used for iced coffee or in a receipt of some kind. Mum used to say if grandma could figure out how to use the pigs whistle she would have used everything from the pig.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren!
> there is a Japanese counterpart but I did not know that when I worked out how to knit them---


Yes there is, I used to have several pairs years ago. I never was much of a closed toe shoe person and if I could wear my flip flops well into the winter I did.


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> Thanks for the recipe!! Jack is Irish, so corned beef is on the menu for the 17th. This looks delicious.
> 
> Oh, now there are more to choose from! Thank you, Sam.


You are very welcome. Love the receipts that Sam posted will try the orange one soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Now that I have filled nearly a full page I need to get some sleep. My morning still starts early, now it is just an hour sooner then later. 

healing energy to all those in need and gentle hugs for everyone. 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

ONe last receipt before I hit the hay, another receipt with rosemary in it. Very tasty in my opinion. 

If you fancy a light supper or lunch dish, how about about these little cheat's souffles? They're very easy and really tasty, you'll definitely want two each, even if you have them as a starter!

Spring Onion and Rosemary Ramekins 
Serves: 2
Ingredients:
1 tsp (5ml) olive oil
2 spring onions, finely chopped
1 tbs fresh rosemary, finely chopped
4 oz (115g) cream cheese
2 eggs, separated
1/2 oz (15g) plain flour
pinch paprika
Method:
Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo6

Heat the oil in a non-stick frying pan, add the onions and rosemary and cook until the onions are soft but not coloured.

Beat together the cream cheese, egg yolks and flour, then stir in the onions and rosemary.

Whisk the egg whites in a separate bowl until stiff peaks form, then gently fold them into the cheese mixture and season to taste.

Divide the mixture between four individual greased ramekin dishes and sprinkle a litle paprika over each before placing them on a baking sheet 
Bake for about twelve minutes, or until golden and serve immediately.
Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May , up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.
> To all with health problems, you are in my prayers along with all with problems of any kind. No knitting or anything much till tomorrow, just been reading and mooching about in the day, and not sleeping well. Must get my act together tomorrow as I will be out 2 or3 times this week. Take care all.


I'm sorry you are sad, try to remember all the good years you had with your husband. 
You wil be looking forward to the party in May & seeing all your family.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> {{{{{HUGS}}}}} sorry you had a sad week end but nice that you heard from the boys. Will be nice to go celebrate your birthday with your son in law. Good month for a birthday, mine is in may as well.
> Sending happy uplifting thoughts your way and hugs as well.


Thankyou. When in May.?


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> When Bonnie says the sauce is like tar to get off it really is. I make a similar receipt, first time thought I didn't need the foil. WRONG!!!!! the foil is an important part of the receipt, put it on the pan. :lol: :lol:


Everyone must have to do that at least once :roll:

Glad Jamies knee is getting better. Sometimes the safety devices do alot of harm. I have seen some nasty bruises from seat belts when I was working.


----------



## kehinkle

Where did the day go? I slept in a bit this morning, had apples and peanut butter for breakfast then went to the market. It is amazing how much produce and things they have there. A lot of it is Hispanic related but also have Asian and Japanese products. Bought ginger for my DD1 and saffron and a paste she wanted. Picked up some powdered ginger drink mix and some instant Thai coffee packets. Also candied ginger for me, a fruit and nut mix and some apples. Bought Emmett a pair of beginner chopsticks even though he is still a bit young for them. Like walking around there and looking at all the things. They have some huge pots and pans along with dishes and kitchen stuff. 

Knitted some on my panda while doing the laundry. Have the body done up to the decrease in the black but it got dark out. 

Lunch was kinda disappointing. I went to the Germantown Commissary. Supposed to be a great places for ribs. Ordered the the meat platter with ribs, sausage link and pork shoulder. The ribs were dry and a bit overdone, the pork was good (big pieces of it) and the link was good. Beans and slaw were okay, the roll was less. Drinks are served in plastic to go cups. Tables were close together but it wasn't loud in there. Eclectic decor. They had a good steady flow of customers while I was there. Just that I have had better ribs in other places in Memphis. 

Need to put my clothes away and straighten this messy van up. Have been somewhat tired today so may make it an early night.

Carmen, glad the three are feeling better. Was concerned about the airbag going of with Jamie being short. Your bunch of DGS look like they can be a handful. I only have two under the age of 16 now. Hard to believe that most of my DGC are teens and young adults. 

Sam, take care of yourself. I use Cold Eeze brand lozenges when I feel like that. Also drink lots of ginger tea. But I know not everyone likes the taste of ginger. I try to have some every day. Helps the tummy, too.
Glad to hear that Alex made it to Florida. Hope the weather is nice for them. Safe travels to Gary and Heidi when they leave. 

Julie, the socks look really good. I have seen them done with separate toes but like the flip flop ones. Not getting far on my current socks. No hurry on them, though.

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Yes there is, I used to have several pairs years ago. I never was much of a closed toe shoe person and if I could wear my flip flops well into the winter I did.


I usually switch to sandals & bare feet as soon as possible in the spring & hate when fall comes & I have to go back to shoes.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> yummy - think I will give that recipe to Heidi. --- sam


I do the oriental chicken wings exactly the same except I boil them for 8 minutes

and then either bake for l0 or l5 minutes and then put them in the sauce mix and bake them at 350 for another 30 minutes. Or pour the sauce over them after they are baked and then freeze - or freeze them then pour the sauce over and microwave. They fall off the bone and my family asks for them all the time.

another really good sauce for chicken wings is

12 cup of molasses,
1/2 cup of bar b que sauce (chicken)
l/2 cup of honey
1 tsp garlic powder 
salt and pepper.

two different tastes and if I am going to a potluck - I make both kinds and they never have any left over.

I often don't add the sauce to either until they have been boiled the 8 minutes and bakes for l0 minutes then pour the sauce over and they are really good.

The lady who gave me the recipes never added the sauce while it was cooking until we talked about it. Her mother used to cook the wings - freeze them, mix them in the sauce and microwave them.

I like them cooked for a good part of the time in the sauce.

====================
Here is a favorite my men like as a very special treat. It is deep fried so take that into consideration.

We used to have a Grey Cup party every year, with just the family and I would make corn fritters while the boys and Pat were watching the game.

1 cups sifted flour
3 tsp baking powder,
1 tsp salt (I don't use the salt now)
2 tblsps white sugar,
2 eggs beaten ( I like to beat the whites separately as it makes the fritters quite light.)
1 cup milk (we drink Skim)
1 tsp canola oil.

Apples, shrimp, salmon, peaches etc but our family like kernel corn. Mix into batter and deep fry - in hot but not hot hot oil.

We eat them with liquid honey. as a dip.

=========
Banana crumb muffins -- really good for breakfast

Ingredients:

1.5 cups all purpose flour,
1 tsp baking soda,
1 tsp baking powder, 
1/tsp salt ( I used l/4 tsp)

3 mashed bananas ( you can freeze ripe bananas - thaw them and skin them and then mash -- )
3/4 cup white sugar
1 egg lightly beaten,
1/3 cup butter or margarine

Topping
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
2 tablsp all purpose flour
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tbsp. butter or marg.

Heat oven to 375 Deg. F (190 C) lightly grease muffin tins or line with muffin papers

In a large bowl mix dry ingredents 
in another bowl beat together bananas, sugar, egg, amd melted butter. Stir in banana mixture into flour mixtures until just moistened. spoon batter into into prepared muffin cups.

In a small bowl, mix together brown sugar, 2 tbsp.. flour, and cinnamon. cut in the tbls. butter until mixture resembles coarse cornmeal. sprinkle over muffins.

Bake at 375 Deg. f (l90 Deg. C) for 20 minutes - let stand a total of l5 minutes before serving . l0 muffins.

----------------

These are really good for a coffee get together with friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I was tired all day too without my morning coffee and photos. :wink: :wink: My coffee sat patiently beside my laptop waiting to be drank.
> Try running some vinegar through your coffee pot,might help get rid of the oil build up.
> Oh my goodness he sure is getting big. Soon he will be too big for me to lift. The house was surprisingly quiet for having so many boys at one time.


I use a professional cleaner that comes for this machine. Says not to use vinegar in it. I used to use that in my regular coffee machine.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> And poor parents with babies. The babies don't change just because the clocks do.


Neither do dairy cattle, or any regularly milked animal.


----------



## Spider

Hi all just marking my spot for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend & I went to Germany for 3 weeks in 1979. W took the Rhine cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne, it was a great trip, lovely scenery.we even climbed the stairs to the top of the Cologne cathedral, would probably have a heart attach before I got to the top now. We spent only one night in a hotel in Cologne, the rest of the time we stayed ith friends & family. We had planned to visit Austria & Switzerland while there but flooding prevented that. One of our classmates from school was stationed with the Canadian forces in Lahr so we stayed a few days with him & he gave us a tour of that area. My friends Aunt & Uncle lived in Munich so we stayed with them a few days & got a tour of that area too. What a great trip.


Sounds like such a special trip. Especially getting to spend time with family and not just hotels the whole time. I climbed those very stairs too before we moved there and a few times after. Our apartment was in the first hi-rise along the river. In town you are not allowed to have a building higher than the cathedral, so no hi-rises till you get to where we lived. Nice memory for you and Munich is in such a pretty area. I thought the Rhine trip had to be the most beautiful river trip ever with all the castles at the top of the hills.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not like you are busy enough, you have syrup making and calves ahead of you....quite a lot to do. Hope the weather warms up enough to get the cows inside.



NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am ready to see the end, I want to be able to get out and tap the maple trees. Besides I have cows that are due soon, I don't want the extreme clod like last year or the deep snow. The cows like to wonder around in the trees I don't need calves out there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's what I'm thinking about now!! I had a short nap and now I'm awake and hungry....sure wish I had another piece of chicken and a piece of cake for a snack. It was a big cake - 1/2 white and 1/2 chocolate and there were definitely left overs.



thewren said:


> maybe you should have brought a piece home for later. lol --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches...How lovely of you to help your best friends DD. I'm so glad you were able to do it but it is no wonder you have been having such a difficult time.

Grannypeg...So sorry to hear about your fall, but glad to hear it was not as bad as it could have been. Just takes a second to change our lives.

Rookie...Hope your uncle has a wonderful 88th birthday. With you being there, I know it will be special! Happy Birthday to him from Upstate, NY.

Designer...Like your "Who Says!"

Bonnie...That was too close for comfort with your son. I asked my nephew what tips he would give me for driving on the road with truckers, and he said, don't stay beside them for long. That being just one of the reasons, but more or tires exploding, not that they weren't put on securely. Lucky nobody was killed. I'm sure you are glad to have him home safe.

Angelyaya...We like good news, so please tell us the good things. Makes me happy to see others of you happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Hi all just marking my spot for now.


Just thinking of our pets. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
All joking aside, so nice to hear from you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
Yes I am ready to see the end, I want to be able to get out and tap the maple trees. Besides I have cows that are due soon, I don't want the extreme clod like last year or the deep snow. The cows like to wonder around in the trees I don't need calves out there.

+++++++++++++++++++++++

And what do cows wonder about in the trees?? 

Oh, I'm sooooo bad tonight. Forgive me Caren.
 I'm hiding behind sunglasses. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Re: time change


busyworkerbee said:


> Neither do dairy cattle, or any regularly milked animal.


So right.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually switch to sandals & bare feet as soon as possible in the spring & hate when fall comes & I have to go back to shoes.


We always wear our with bare feet too. I was surprised when we moved to Germany and I saw people in sandals with socks. Nice to learn new customs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Martina, so glad you got your phone calls and sorry it was a sad weekend. Sending you Hugs dear and hoping you will have lots of fun things to do in the coming weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tuesday is PtofValerie's surgery. Thinking of her and will remember her in prayer.


----------



## pammie1234

I wear flip-flops and sandals when the weather is warm. In fact, it is about time to go get the first pedicure for spring. I have to admit, I don't go barefoot a lot. I usually have on flip-flops or slippers. I guess I don't like the feel of dirty feet! I did go barefoot when I was a kid, so I don't know why I rarely do now. 

DD is coming over in the morning so we can hit the garage. I hope I find some of the treasures I've been missing. We have made a deal that will hopefully keep the arguing down. She wants me to get rid of ore than I want! I am so much like my mother that way. I think I will "need" something later. I will probably go to bed earlier than I have been so I can get up and have my coffee before she comes. I have been on the computer too much today!


----------



## Patches39

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry you are sad, try to remember all the good years you had with your husband.
> You wil be looking forward to the party in May & seeing all your family.


Ditto


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, am looking for a crockpot corned beef---


Jeanette, I use the directions on the packaging to cook the corned beef brisket until done. Then I remove that fatty layer on the top and spoon on home-made whole berry cranberry sauce (again directions on the bag of fresh cranberries which I buy in the very large bags at Sam's club when they come into season in the fall) until the entire top is well-covered. (When preparing the whole berry sauce, I add fresh ground pepper and red pepper flakes to taste when the sauce is nearly done cooking.) The meat is roasted in a 325F to 350F oven until the cranberries are a glaze on the top. Slice thinly and serve with the rest of your meal.

We do this several times a year. The cabbage may become slaw in the summer; the potatoes might be mashed; the carrots might become carrot-raisin salad. Who knows? They just keep eating, in whatever form it all comes to the table as long as it is in time for dinner!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Tuesday is PtofValerie's surgery. Thinking of her and will remember her in prayer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Tuesday is PtofValerie's surgery. Thinking of her and will remember her in prayer.


will do. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Grannypeg said:


> It is wonderful reading about your daughter. She is more than dedicated to the work she does. What an inspiration for others. She certainly is an instrument from God doing his work.


Thank you, Peggy, for your kind words regarding Susan. Some days I am simply amazed at the wisdom she employs in dealing with her 'goslings'.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have never eaten corned beef but like the sound of your recipe, may have to try that, not sure what the picky men in my family would say but maybe it's time for me to get adventurous?



jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I use the directions on the packaging to cook the corned beef brisket until done. Then I remove that fatty layer on the top and spoon on home-made whole berry cranberry sauce (again directions on the bag of fresh cranberries which I buy in the very large bags at Sam's club when they come into season in the fall) until the entire top is well-covered. (When preparing the whole berry sauce, I add fresh ground pepper and red pepper flakes to taste when the sauce is nearly done cooking.) The meat is roasted in a 325F to 350F oven until the cranberries are a glaze on the top. Slice thinly and serve with the rest of your meal.
> 
> We do this several times a year. The cabbage may become slaw in the summer; the potatoes might be mashed; the carrots might become carrot-raisin salad. Who knows? They just keep eating, in whatever form it all comes to the table as long as it is in time for dinner!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

It's been a long day, came home and have not unpacked just sat so tired, but I am almost cought up and then will go to bed. 
So praying that all will receive a special blessing filled with love healing and strength.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes there is, I used to have several pairs years ago. I never was much of a closed toe shoe person and if I could wear my flip flops well into the winter I did.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Julie, the socks look really good. I have seen them done with separate toes but like the flip flop ones. Not getting far on my current socks. No hurry on them, though.
> 
> Take care all,
> 
> Kathy


Thanks Kathy- I think 5 toed socks might be a bit much- I don't intend to try.


----------



## martina

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Martina, so glad you got your phone calls and sorry it was a sad weekend. Sending you Hugs dear and hoping you will have lots of fun things to do in the coming weeks.


ditto


----------



## jheiens

Patches39 said:


> And I consider it an honor to lift Susan up in a prayer of thanksgiving, and strength, filled with peace and success in all that she dose and ask for. :thumbup:


Oh, Patches, it is so kind of you to do this for Susan and her 'goslings'. The days are often long and wearying for her and Tim sometimes does not see her from breakfast to breakfast. But he usually does not remember or think of the times when they lived away from Gram's and Pop's home. This is now and he is very much a part of now or tomorrow--not so much on times past.

Even her gentlemen/goslings are sensing that we are approaching that ''corner'' around which we will see long-awaited funding coming forth. When it comes, life will become somewhat easier for all of us here. We've been hanging on for such along time.

Thank you again, Patches.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Tuesday is PtofValerie's surgery. Thinking of her and will remember her in prayer.


She is included in mine,


----------



## Bulldog

Just marking my spot till I can get back and catch up. I Love You All to the Moon and Back....Betty


----------



## martina

Angora and Julie, thank you both. I will feel happier soon, just a bad weekend.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Sharon I LOVE your new avatar. Shows what a beautiful lady you are.


My thoughts exactly, Gwen. Lovely lady and so glad to see you smiling, Sharon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Angora and Julie, thank you both. I will feel happier soon, just a bad weekend.


Hurting for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry4u...Nice to hear from you.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Angora 1..... We were just a ways up from the Cape Cod Canal at dinner time.


----------



## jheiens

Sam,you can Google 'Rufus Jones, Quaker meeting' and find lots of links for him. He was a Quaker mystic, writer, scholar and lived from about 1863 to 1948, I think.

ohio Joy


----------



## Angelyaya5

Thank you Bonnie and Rookie for your kind words.
I will post the Soda Bread recipe in the morning. If you make it, let me know if you liked it.
Thank you,
Jodi


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I use the directions on the packaging to cook the corned beef brisket until done. Then I remove that fatty layer on the top and spoon on home-made whole berry cranberry sauce (again directions on the bag of fresh cranberries which I buy in the very large bags at Sam's club when they come into season in the fall) until the entire top is well-covered. (When preparing the whole berry sauce, I add fresh ground pepper and red pepper flakes to taste when the sauce is nearly done cooking.) The meat is roasted in a 325F to 350F oven until the cranberries are a glaze on the top. Slice thinly and serve with the rest of your meal.
> 
> We do this several times a year. The cabbage may become slaw in the summer; the potatoes might be mashed; the carrots might become carrot-raisin salad. Who knows? They just keep eating, in whatever form it all comes to the table as long as it is in time for dinner!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wonder if you are talking what I understood corned brisket to be? I thought it was what we call corned silverside but we boil it never roast it.

And whoops I'm here again, still not got onto the KF at 2.15pm.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kathy- I think 5 toed socks might be a bit much- I don't intend to try.


I've done one pair- very fiddly


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> It's been a long day, came home and have not unpacked just sat so tired, but I am almost cought up and then will go to bed.
> So praying that all will receive a special blessing filled with love healing and strength.


Have a good nights sleep. Hope you can wake refreshed- and find the energy to start your socks! Not difficult knitting once you get past the caston and the first couple of rounds to get the hang of what you are doing.

And now I really must get onto KF!


----------



## Sorlenna

I've tried to keep up today but not sure I got everything. I'll be working tomorrow on the old desktop so hope to review then. We watched the new Cosmos tonight. Too many commercials! I got hand sewing done on six vests and buttons on. Will take pics of those and Paloma sweater and hope to get them transferred tomorrow. I can put them on the external drive from the PC.

Hope all are well!


----------



## Railyn

This afternoon I spent at the hospital with Ray. He had no therapy today. I got him a card and flowers. Also, he shoes that he had at the other hospital had come up missing so I got him a pair of shoes and some socks to go with them. It was a quiet day but I was thankful that Ray is getting better and should be home in a couple of weeks. He told me today that he thought he was going to die when he had his heart attack as he couldn't breath. He said it scared him. Now he is more willing to follow his diet carefully and exercise. It was a wake=up call and I am so happy it was not more serious. I think of Designer and what she went through with her DH. 
Have a great evening everyone and God Bless!


----------



## sassafras123

Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

martina said:


> I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May, up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.


Glad the boy's called. I know it was a tough day, but there had to be a few good memories too. Sounds like a good time in May. We have 3 birthdays and Mother's Day in May so it will be a busy time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I'm so sorry that you are having to resume all of the responsibility for your mom. You are at least very fortunate to have a DH that is willing to help. He sounds like a keeper!
> 
> Halftime for the Mavs game so I guess I'll go see what I want to eat!


Gerry even brought me home and then went back alone when the electrician came to check out mom's thermostat and heater. Can you believe, both of the ones we installed were faulty!!! She absolutely loves him and asks about him more than she does about me!!!! It was a little sad though. She could not come up with the words for the cell phone, computer or Post It notes. She did say she wanted a perm and hair cut so I will schedule that the week after this. Too busy with Spring Break this week.

Go Mavs.... Glad to see them winning again.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Evernote is one of the best programs have ever downloaded.


I will have to look into this. Cloud is already on I-pad, but I'm not using it yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Where did the day go? I slept in a bit this morning, had apples and peanut butter for breakfast.
> 
> Lunch was kinda disappointing. I went to the Germantown Commissary. Supposed to be a great places for ribs. Ordered the the meat platter with ribs, sausage link and pork shoulder. The ribs were dry and a bit overdone, the pork was good (big pieces of it) and the link was good. Beans and slaw were okay, the roll was less. Drinks are served in plastic to go cups. Tables were close together but it wasn't loudy in there. Eclectic decor. They had a good steady flow of customers while I was there. Just that I have had better ribs in other places in Memphis. Kathy


My favorite lunch.... Apples and peanut butter or crackers and port wine cheese....

I had ribs at the Rendezvous in Memphis and just am not a fan of dry rub ribs.. The cold slaw on the pork sandwiches in Memphis is pretty good though....

Love ginger in any form but have not seen the drink mix. I took it for nausea all through chemo. Love it in soy sauce for a good oriental dip.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> I've done one pair- very fiddly


They were all the fad when my girls were in HS.... I think they are making a comeback.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Thankyou. When in May.?


On the tenth, after that is my sister, my mum then Jamie's. My late niece's birthday was in may as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Railyn said:


> This afternoon I spent at the hospital with Ray. He had no therapy today. I got him a card and flowers. Also, he shoes that he had at the other hospital had come up missing so I got him a pair of shoes and some socks to go with them. It was a quiet day but I was thankful that Ray is getting better and should be home in a couple of weeks. He told me today that he thought he was going to die when he had his heart attack as he couldn't breath. He said it scared him. Now he is more willing to follow his diet carefully and exercise. It was a wake=up call and I am so happy it was not more serious. I think of Designer and what she went through with her DH.
> Have a great evening everyone and God Bless!


Sometimes it takes a big scare to see the big picture. You may have to remind him of it when he starts feeling better at home and wants to backslide... Glad you had a nice quiet day and that he will be home soon. Nice that we are having some decent weather too. That should make us all feel a little better.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry even brought me home and then went back alone when the electrician came to check out mom's thermostat and heater. Can you believe, both of the ones we installed were faulty!!! She absolutely loves him and asks about him more than she does about me!!!! It was a little sad though. She could not come up with the words for the cell phone, computer or Post It notes. She did say she wanted a perm and hair cut so I will schedule that the week after this. Too busy with Spring Break this week.
> 
> Go Mavs.... Glad to see them winning again.


The Mavs are doing good, but the games are really nail biters!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everyone must have to do that at least once :roll:
> 
> Glad Jamies knee is getting better. Sometimes the safety devices do alot of harm. I have seen some nasty bruises from seat belts when I was working.


I have done it more than once, with other baked goods.

I have a friend that was saved because he was not wearing his seatbelt. In the same accident his friend was saved because he was wearing his seat belt. I have seen nasty bruising from air bags as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up and off to do a little more knitting before bed. Must get act in gear and get to the post office in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> I will have to look into this. Cloud is already on I-pad, but I'm not using it yet.


I don't use cloud I figure I have Evernote why spread my stuff around to other places.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually switch to sandals & bare feet as soon as possible in the spring & hate when fall comes & I have to go back to shoes.


I wear my sandals well into the fall, when it snows I think about putting on shoes with toes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I use a professional cleaner that comes for this machine. Says not to use vinegar in it. I used to use that in my regular coffee machine.


Makes sense that it might be getting gummed up then. Wonder why you can't use vinegar. hmmmm


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Not like you are busy enough, you have syrup making and calves ahead of you....quite a lot to do. Hope the weather warms up enough to get the cows inside.


Most of it is pretty easy, the syrup is the most fun. I don't tap a lot of trees just enough for us to last a year. My sisters both tap way more than I do, but sell it to friends and neighbours.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Yes I am ready to see the end, I want to be able to get out and tap the maple trees. Besides I have cows that are due soon, I don't want the extreme clod like last year or the deep snow. The cows like to wonder around in the trees I don't need calves out there.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> And what do cows wonder about in the trees??
> 
> Oh, I'm sooooo bad tonight. Forgive me Caren.
> I'm hiding behind sunglasses. :XD: :XD: :XD:


LOL it is ok. :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy surrounding you nonstop martina - and what a lovely think to look forward to - a minivaca in London to celebrate a birthday - hopefully this week will be sunny and warm up your spirits. --- sam



martina said:


> I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May , up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.
> To all with health problems, you are in my prayers along with all with problems of any kind. No knitting or anything much till tomorrow, just been reading and mooching about in the day, and not sleeping well. Must get my act together tomorrow as I will be out 2 or3 times this week. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam

that does sound yummy caren - thanks for sharing. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> ONe last receipt before I hit the hay, another receipt with rosemary in it. Very tasty in my opinion.
> 
> If you fancy a light supper or lunch dish, how about about these little cheat's souffles? They're very easy and really tasty, you'll definitely want two each, even if you have them as a starter!
> 
> Spring Onion and Rosemary Ramekins


----------



## iamsam

thanks Shirley - they all sound good - especially the corn fritters. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I do the oriental chicken wings exactly the same except I boil them for 8 minutes
> 
> another really good sauce for chicken wings is
> 
> corn fritters while the boys and Pat were watching the game.
> 
> Banana crumb muffins -- really good for breakfast


----------



## iamsam

I missed that the first time - good one daralene. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> LOL it is ok. :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

how did it get to be two o'clock already - think I will go to bed. --- sam


----------



## TNS

Tessadele said:


> And so say all of us!!


What lovely pictures of happy kids, and Luke is just radiating joy.


----------



## Angelyaya5

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a crockpot cornedbeef and cabbage. I have not made it but a friend says it is good.
> 
> http://busycooks.about.com/od/beefroastrecipes/r/cpcornedbeef.htm


Thank you Caren for the recipe. I'm not looking any further, this one will work just fine. Thank you again.


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Aran, I'm not familiar with the Trinity stitch, looked at a video on YouTube just now. Learned something new on KP today. I have learned so much on this site. Thank you.


Me too, and now I know where to look for all sorts of info and advice! Thank you all.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Oh Sam, I just might have to combine my recipe from Caren with the O J from one recipe you included of Joni/bee's, with the other using horseradish sauce, which I love love love! Wish you lived closer Sam, I'd invite you to dinner!
Thank you Sam!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, well I thought I was doing well keeping up to date but as you can see it has all gone to pot. :shock: 
Sat night DD was quite unwell.... again! So I started my Sunday at 2am and took her in to hospital... again at about 3am. They gave her 2 bags of fluid and some anti nausea by IV and home again about 8.30am. I didnt manage to get more sleep until about 3pm when I had 2 hours. Had to go to mums in the morning and run around a bit as well. Anyway I slept nearly 10 hours last night.
I wish the BF would wake up to some responsibility and take her in occasionally by clearly that aint gonna happen. :roll: 
It has been about 33c here yesterday and today.  

By the way I have heard from AZ Sticks and she says to let you all know she is still alive. LOL. Just been busy and hasnt got to the TP yet.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Marilyn,....so glad Ray is progressing and willing to watch his health better
Sam,.... hope you're feeling better
Designer1234....signed up for TB workshop, but got frustrated with the Pipsqueak yarn, and put it aside., will try again today
Prayers for healing for all who need them and for renewed energy and spirit
Love to my KTP family
Blessings,
Jodi


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr Blackbird was singing again at 5.30 am, so it must be Spring.

The WI KnitWITs are here this morning and with a few new members I will probably have a house full. In fact this is turning out to be a busy (but fun) week.

I haven't done catch up yet but I hope to later. In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all and have a good week.

Monday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> those are lovely squares carol. --- sam


Ditto.... very nice :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> The devil will get me for saying this...but it was way too long before he died.
> Junek


I understand how you feel about this wicked crime but personally I think there was a big question about his guilt. He denied being involved right to the end, and there were others involved who have got away scot-free. I just hope that the verdict was correct.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> You have but to suggest, ma'am!
> 
> here they are all three- inorder to try and get more of a match!
> 
> Cast on 40 stitches and go for it is my motto with gloves! When it is an 8 ply.


Really nice Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> The knees were just Michael and Jamie's. This is Jamie's looking really good form what it was.


Poor Jamie, still looks bruised. But youngsters usually mend much faster than we do! (Apologies to those under 40s browsing here) I hope she isn't feeling too stressed about the accident. My daughter really didn't want to drive after hers last summer, but had to. Now she hasn't a car at all, so rarely drives and we need to 'put her back on the horse' as she will need to drive next year.
Hope everyone, including you, are getting over it.


----------



## TNS

Pacer, Faith and her sister are having such a rough time, the whole family too. I do hope the Medics can find a solution, or at least understand why they are 
Having such severe problems; does sound like some genetic cause is likely. I'm thinking of them all.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> killer smile there kate. --- sam


Yea, lady killer and nana killer! :lol:


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May , up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.
> To all with health problems, you are in my prayers along with all with problems of any kind. No knitting or anything much till tomorrow, just been reading and mooching about in the day, and not sleeping well. Must get my act together tomorrow as I will be out 2 or3 times this week. Take care all.


Its natural to be sad on these special days but hope you can also see the sunshine ahead, and remember the good times. Big comforting hug for you.


----------



## ptofValerie

Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Yes I am ready to see the end, I want to be able to get out and tap the maple trees. Besides I have cows that are due soon, I don't want the extreme clod like last year or the deep snow. The cows like to wonder around in the trees I don't need calves out there.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> And what do cows wonder about in the trees??
> 
> Oh, I'm sooooo bad tonight. Forgive me Caren.
> I'm hiding behind sunglasses. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Maybe they're considering how to jump over the moon??


----------



## TNS

Patches39 said:


> will do. :thumbup:


Thanks for the reminder Angora - I too am thinking positive thoughts for PtofValerie's surgery tomorrow.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Yea, lady killer and nana killer! :lol:


Indeed! :roll:


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kathy- I think 5 toed socks might be a bit much- I don't intend to try.


There was a craze for these about 10 years ago, especially for children. I agree that individual toes are almost impossible to put on wriggly kids! And quite fiddly for adults too! But they are fun.


----------



## KateB

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


All the best for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I've done one pair- very fiddly


That had been my suspicion!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Monday photos.....


How very English is that first photo. Making me homesick.

Along that line Mum has really enjoyed her time in Bibury-saw lovely Englsih villages lanes etc. Heads to Scotland on Thursday.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


praying that all goes well. Today was a public holiday here and so forgot it was Monday!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> This afternoon I spent at the hospital with Ray. He had no therapy today. I got him a card and flowers. Also, he shoes that he had at the other hospital had come up missing so I got him a pair of shoes and some socks to go with them. It was a quiet day but I was thankful that Ray is getting better and should be home in a couple of weeks. He told me today that he thought he was going to die when he had his heart attack as he couldn't breath. He said it scared him. Now he is more willing to follow his diet carefully and exercise. It was a wake=up call and I am so happy it was not more serious. I think of Designer and what she went through with her DH.
> Have a great evening everyone and God Bless!


That is good that he is willing to follow the necessary diet! Does your insurance cover the length of the Hospital stay alright?
Take care! and God Bless.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4u...Nice to hear from you.


Great to hear from you again, Strawberry4u.<<< Welcome back hug>>>


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> With three arms i wouldn't need to put down my knitting to use the mouse!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I understand how you feel about this wicked crime but personally I think there was a big question about his guilt. He denied being involved right to the end, and there were others involved who have got away scot-free. I just hope that the verdict was correct.....


I have not found the program yet- but I gather the Aljazeera journalists have come up with a lot of doubts on the whole issue of who was responsible.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Really nice Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy. Sorry to hear of the mid-night tripping. As you say it would be nice if the BF could grow up a little and take some responsibility.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Its natural to be sad on these special days but hope you can also see the sunshine ahead, and remember the good times. Big comforting hug for you.


Count me in on these sentiments * Martina* and another big hug for you.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I thought I was doing well keeping up to date but as you can see it has all gone to pot. :shock:
> Sat night DD was quite unwell.... again! So I started my Sunday at 2am and took her in to hospital... again at about 3am. They gave her 2 bags of fluid and some anti nausea by IV and home again about 8.30am. I didnt manage to get more sleep until about 3pm when I had 2 hours. Had to go to mums in the morning and run around a bit as well. Anyway I slept nearly 10 hours last night.
> I wish the BF would wake up to some responsibility and take her in occasionally by clearly that aint gonna happen. :roll:
> It has been about 33c here yesterday and today.
> 
> By the way I have heard from AZ Sticks and she says to let you all know she is still alive. LOL. Just been busy and hasnt got to the TP yet.


The baby waking at night will be less an sleep depriver than now!
Hows your knitting going BTW? Are you getting any time between DD and DM?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> There was a craze for these about 10 years ago, especially for children. I agree that individual toes are almost impossible to put on wriggly kids! And quite fiddly for adults too! But they are fun.


Brightly coloured, I am sure! Just don't intend to fiddle around with them, myself!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a beautiful sunny Great Bend, where it is -12c/10f at 8:27am.
> 
> I apologize for my absence yesterday, I had a house full of company. It was nice to see Elishia and her boys. Then later on Grant,Nix and their boys stopped in unexpectedly. Lots of fun was had by all.
> 
> Today's coffee is accompanied by a photo of the boys. I have been asked by a couple to not tell their names, but it is ok to post the photo. Sorry for those that don't know them. PLEASE, if you do don't tell. Except for Seth who is the youngest, he says hi to grandpa Sam and his Luke.
> 
> I have another busy day so will pop in when I can and try to catch up with the things I've missed.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. HUGS to all


Cool photo boys.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Am up to page 29.... I need sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 29.... I need sleep. Goodnight.


Wonder why?


----------



## TNS

A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


----------



## Patches39

Angelyaya5 said:


> Marilyn,....so glad Ray is progressing and willing to watch his health better
> Sam,.... hope you're feeling better
> Designer1234....signed up for TB workshop, but got frustrated with the Pipsqueak yarn, and put it aside., will try again today
> Prayers for healing for all who need them and for renewed energy and spirit
> Love to my KTP family
> Blessings,
> Jodi


Lovely :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr Blackbird was singing again at 5.30 am, so it must be Spring.
> 
> The WI KnitWITs are here this morning and with a few new members I will probably have a house full. In fact this is turning out to be a busy (but fun) week.
> 
> I haven't done catch up yet but I hope to later. In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all and have a good week.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Lovely photos, and really like the bag, flowers are always awesome 
:-D


----------



## Patches39

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


Just know that prayers are going up for you, speedy recovery :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that does sound yummy caren - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONe last receipt before I hit the hay, another receipt with rosemary in it. Very tasty in my opinion.
> 
> If you fancy a light supper or lunch dish, how about about these little cheat's souffles? They're very easy and really tasty, you'll definitely want two each, even if you have them as a starter!
> 
> Spring Onion and Rosemary Ramekins
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome :-D It is good I have made it quite a few times. Even some of the onion haters liked it.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

The whole berry cranberry sauce sounds so good...I'll have to try that -- my MIL used to make a chicken dish like that --- I think it may have had some Russian salad dressing in it too....so many things to try. Thanks...but first, I have to get to the grocery store. If the corned beef is on special, I'll get a couple of them so that I can freeze some and take turns with the different recipes.



jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I use the directions on the packaging to cook the corned beef brisket until done. Then I remove that fatty layer on the top and spoon on home-made whole berry cranberry sauce (again directions on the bag of fresh cranberries which I buy in the very large bags at Sam's club when they come into season in the fall) until the entire top is well-covered. (When preparing the whole berry sauce, I add fresh ground pepper and red pepper flakes to taste when the sauce is nearly done cooking.) The meat is roasted in a 325F to 350F oven until the cranberries are a glaze on the top. Slice thinly and serve with the rest of your meal.
> 
> We do this several times a year. The cabbage may become slaw in the summer; the potatoes might be mashed; the carrots might become carrot-raisin salad. Who knows? They just keep eating, in whatever form it all comes to the table as long as it is in time for dinner!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


Good morning! your magnolia tree is going to look even more splendid once it is in full bloom. LOVE your rosemary, mine is buried under a foot of snow. Hello Pepper, you are looking just as handsome.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Big soft hugs and lots of prayers.....thinking of you and hoping surgery and recovery goes well.



ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 7:37am. We received another 15cm/6" if snow last night. :| 

Coffee this morning a random cup from the cupboard. One of the teens cups not mine. . The new snow taken from inside. 

Happy healing energy to those in need. Warm calming hugs for all.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am ready to see the end, I want to be able to get out and tap the maple trees. Besides I have cows that are due soon, I don't want the extreme clod like last year or the deep snow. The cows like to wonder around in the trees I don't need calves out there.


Hope the weather gets warmer before your cows drop their calves...it's terrible to think of the new borns being so cold.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> and I hope he suffered big time. --- sam


he couldn't suffer enough to make up for the pain and grief he caused.....but in the afterlife, I have no doubt he's paying!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> Thats a painful looking bruise, Caren, it's a good job the airbags didn't do them any damage. I couldn't believe the bruising on Nikki's chest when she hit a tree & hers went off, she was in agony for weeks afterwards. Daft thing was it was the other side of the car that hit the tree & she was in no danger until the bag went off. Of course the police & ambulance men couldn't persuade her to go to the hospital for an Xray! Teenage girls!!!
> Hope the knee is better soon.
> 
> Tessa


My son was telling me last summer that one of his buddies came to the racetrack with both arms in casts. He had his seat too close to the steering wheel and when the airbag went off, it broke both his arms. They can be scary...when I drive, I have the seat as far back as I can and still touch the pedals!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Up early to see DH off to work, then I'll head back to bed.

Love the photos of the gardens and flowers. My MIL had a beautiful magnolia tree by her garage...looked wonderful all in bloom, but I especially liked the carpet of petals when they all came down. It looked like a fairy land!

SugarSugar -- was so hoping that your daughter was getting better and meds were working. BF isn't going to step up to responsibility unless she makes him...he needs a swift kick in the you know what.

Strawberry -- good to see you.

Martina - thinking of you had hope you have a great trip to London---having your son cook for you should be a real treat.

Sam -- hope you're feeling better. Mary, you didn't mention whether you were feeling better or not---I sure hope so. Prayers going out to those two little girls and their family...such burdens for one family to endure.

Yesterday was such a special day..and I spent a great deal of time with one lady who believes in mandala art...

http://www.michaelbrown.org/HTML/mandala_symbolism.htm

Here's an article on it -- I immediately thought of knitting and crocheting and sure enough on Ravelry, there are quite a few patterns....I'm sure there would be more on a full web search. I thought of so many in our tea party that would like this....Shirley, another workshop idea?

Take care all.


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> I had a sad weekend, but am ok. Both sons phoned especially, so that was good, and the weather has improved. I have been invited to my son in laws birthdate party in May , up in London. His birthday is the day after mine so it will be good to be up there with both boys, and his parents are coming over from Spain, his brother in the Army will be there too, so I will know some of the people there.
> To all with health problems, you are in my prayers along with all with problems of any kind. No knitting or anything much till tomorrow, just been reading and mooching about in the day, and not sleeping well. Must get my act together tomorrow as I will be out 2 or3 times this week. Take care all.


I'm hoping going out this week will help with sadness. Sometimes we just have to get through the day when we have the sad memories!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr Blackbird was singing again at 5.30 am, so it must be Spring.
> 
> The WI KnitWITs are here this morning and with a few new members I will probably have a house full. In fact this is turning out to be a busy (but fun) week.
> 
> I haven't done catch up yet but I hope to later. In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all and have a good week.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Good morning, nearly afternoon. the sound of morning birds singing, miss that. The crows have started here but not until about 10. The canal looks like it is a peaceful place for a walk, yippie for the the first bud. Spring is definitely on it's way for you. I do like your little purse, it is lovely even more so since you made the fabric as well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, thought I'd post some pictures of my GK's play :-D


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I use a professional cleaner that comes for this machine. Says not to use vinegar in it. I used to use that in my regular coffee machine.


Doesn't the professional cleaner help with the build-up?
Jk


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Hope the weather gets warmer before your cows drop their calves...it's terrible to think of the new borns being so cold.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I am hoping it warms up too. I have friend that had three calves delivered in the field on one of the coldest nights last month. All are doing quite well last I heard.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I've tried to keep up today but not sure I got everything. I'll be working tomorrow on the old desktop so hope to review then. We watched the new Cosmos tonight. Too many commercials! I got hand sewing done on six vests and buttons on. Will take pics of those and Paloma sweater and hope to get them transferred tomorrow. I can put them on the external drive from the PC.
> 
> Hope all are well!


I recorded the new Cosmos and plan to watch it today. Thank goodness, I can forward over those pesky commercials. There seem to be more all the time. I counted on one of my local news broadcasts and every 10 minutes...they'd have between 10 and 12 commercials. I record almost everything I watch now so I can skip them.
And news is so depressing, I usually just watch long enough to see the weather GUESSING...it sure isn't much forecasting these days.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Paula, thank you for pic. We did Annie Get Your Gun in high school. Your DGD is beautiful.
Martina, I hope you are feeling better, hugs.
Love Mandalay. I have done one. Fascinating.
Valerie, I will be praying for you. Such a scary surgery. Hugs.


----------



## jknappva

Angelyaya5 said:


> Marilyn,....so glad Ray is progressing and willing to watch his health better
> Sam,.... hope you're feeling better
> Designer1234....signed up for TB workshop, but got frustrated with the Pipsqueak yarn, and put it aside., will try again today
> Prayers for healing for all who need them and for renewed energy and spirit
> Love to my KTP family
> Blessings,
> Jodi


How thoughtful of your son!! Beautiful roses.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr Blackbird was singing again at 5.30 am, so it must be Spring.
> 
> The WI KnitWITs are here this morning and with a few new members I will probably have a house full. In fact this is turning out to be a busy (but fun) week.
> 
> I haven't done catch up yet but I hope to later. In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all and have a good week.
> 
> Monday photos.....


You had a beautiful, sunny day for your canal stroll...and we usually have camellias blooming all winter...they're probably a different kind...the only ones I remember seeing were deep pink. With the bitter cold this year, they may have decided to hibernate.
When my grandparents lived on the farm and my uncles were still living with them (many, many years ago) there was a mockingbird that sang in the tree right outside one of my uncle's bedroom windows. He evidently started his song before daylight because my uncle threatened to shoot him so he could sleep later. Although on the farm, he wouldn't have been sleeping much later!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


Oh, Valerie....I'll miss hearing from you. BUt know that you've been in my prayers every day. And will send a special prayer for you tomorrow that God will guide the surgeons and you're home and well in a short while.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

GrandmaPaula---love the pictures. Looks like it was a fun time to see the GK's....your granddaughter is gorgeous!


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


I can't wait for our tulip magnolias to start blooming but I think it will be a few more weeks! Pepper still looks very handsome...when will you know if the vet got all of the cancer cells or is it wait and see if it comes back?
We're having a couple of days of 70F degree weather before it drops back down to 39F on Thurs. Winter just doesn't want to give up.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 7:37am. We received another 15cm/6" if snow last night. :|
> 
> Coffee this morning a random cup from the cupboard. One of the teens cups not mine. . The new snow taken from inside.
> 
> Happy healing energy to those in need. Warm calming hugs for all.


I'm afraid that Simpsons cup would just turn me off no matter how delicious the coffee!! LOL!
the snow makes a pretty picture but I look forward to seeing your farm when the grass and leaves are green and the flowers blooming.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, thought I'd post some pictures of my GK's play :-D


Your GK's are gorgeous!! I know you enjoyed the play.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping it warms up too. I have friend that had three calves delivered in the field on one of the coldest nights last month. All are doing quite well last I heard.


What a relief. It sounds like they managed to get to them and get them warm shortly after birth.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

I have another little bit of information for you all. I don't know whether all of you have heard of the 'magic knot'. I have used it with my 
stashbuster coats of many colors and have not had a problem with this knot. It is important that you get it right though so practice makes perfect. 

If you are using a variety of colors it is very handy. Just make sure the knot is correct - if not it could pull apart. I try each one 2 or 3 times. once you understand it it is good to know. It is also helpful with crochet and color changing. the knots are small , no problem at all. I split the fairly short yarn after the knot and carry it into the back of the knitting with a needle. It does say that you don't have to but I dont like knot ends showing. However on a sweater for Hayley I didn't and it has never given any problems. YOu don't have to worry about the join pulling away . 

here is the diagram.


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, thought I'd post some pictures of my GK's play :-D


Lovely kids!


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I
> here is the diagram.


Thanks Shirley, that diagram makes it very clear.
:thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

What wonderful news Railyn. It will be good to get Ray home.


----------



## Grannypeg

Good Luck - and praying for a speedy recovery.

Peggy



ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never eaten corned beef but like the sound of your recipe, may have to try that, not sure what the picky men in my family would say but maybe it's time for me to get adventurous?


That sounds like a plan, Bonnie. Hope you try it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! I hope you will find my little information topics helpful. There is so much information on the workshop section topic and I don't think it is used that much. I have been sorting it out and as a result some of the topics are not well known but handy I think.

Hayley was here for pizza, salad and yogurt with fruit for lunch yesterday. She played checkers with Pat and it was a tie - 2 wins each. They enjoy each other so much. Then we knitted for a bit-- She was not that enthused so I didn't push it. She knows how to knit. 

They have asked us to go up to Banff with them during spring break for a couple of days -- they will be skiing but Pat and I love going there so if the weather is good we will. I feel that spring is in the air. 

I stubbed my middle toe on the bed leg yesterday when I was vacuuming and had slippers on all day, when I took them off my toe is absolutely black and bue. I am having a few problems walking on it so won't go our my walk with Pat today. I don't think the toe is broken and I am not going to lose the nail - it is uncomfortable and I will avoid shoes for a couple of days. Could be much worse. Darned spell check -- I am having problems 
getting it turned off. so many errors by it .

Martina -- I am glad you got through your 'sad' week. I can well imagine what you felt. My thoughts and Prayers are with you. 

I have been really busy with the Panda class - so haven't kept up with answering all the posts although I have skimmed them. Thanks to 
Darowil for her help - she is a real help with the workshops through teaching and helping on the forum when she sees it is needed. We have had 200 students with the Gypsybear pandas - and I do hope you will take the time to go to the Parade and see what they have done. Every color and each one has a personality . They are outstanding.

Caren I am sure you are feeling a bit of a reaction to your scare. I am so thankful that no one was seriously hurt in the car accident. YOu have had your share this winter and I admire you so much.

Kathy- I think your hair cut it great - I am doing well with my shoulder - I think as well as I can expect. I think it is possibly the cortisone shot but I talked to the doctor and he said it could be that a lot of the pain is from the arthritis which sometimes flares up and then dies down. 

It also is because Pat helps me so much - on with coats, does my seat belt up (difficult for me) does all the high reaching - and does all the dishes -- so I find if he sees me make a face because it hurts, he does it the next time without saying anything. It makes a huge difference. 

I am using the computer about half of the amount I used to. I am able to knit quite well, especially with the addi turbos and the denise for longer projects. Finished two sweaters and am working on a surprise sweater in dark and light grey and black -- it is going to be really a nice one - for my neighbour who is like a sister to me. She doesn't know I am doing it - I am trying to use up my stash so hopefully she will like it.

We spent all last week watching curling - the Brier was on which is the main men's curling championship here in Canada. Outstanding curling and we both enjoyed it.

We get a bit of news about the iditarod race - but not as much as I would like. 

Bonnie - how is your shoulder? time is going by - are you still wearing the brace? take care, soon you will be back to normal in time for your spring and summer gardening. I think of you quite often and wish we could meet. Oh well there is the possibility as you are not that terribly far from us. 

It seems I have written another book. I find it easier to write one long post than lots of little ones but I don't seem to be able to cover all the things I want to answer. 

Best wishes to you all. It seems to me that spring is in the air. However they are very concerned about another flood here as the mountains have a lot more snow than usual, so we are hopeful that the run off won't cause us too much trouble and that we won't get a huge amount of rain like last year. 

Sam, your brown panda is going to be gorgeous. Please everyone check out the parade of Pandas - you will never believe the colors and the faces on those wonderful little animals. 

I note that some of you have already dropped by but please do if uyou haven't. The parades are great -- they are always in Pictures and they show work from all the different workshops. I would recommend that you go to our main page (link under my posts) and click on list of parades and check them all out if you ever have some time. Darowil's socks are doing so well and are such a success. As always. 

talk to you all later.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> Wonder if you are talking what I understood corned brisket to be? I thought it was what we call corned silverside but we boil it never roast it.
> 
> They are likely the same meat, Margaret, but I roast it just long enough to cause the very juicy cranberries to become a glaze on the top; then serve.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, thought I'd post some pictures of my GK's play :-D


They look very professional, and Abby is a real beauty.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 7:37am. We received another 15cm/6" if snow last night. :|
> 
> Coffee this morning a random cup from the cupboard. One of the teens cups not mine. . The new snow taken from inside.
> 
> Happy healing energy to those in need. Warm calming hugs for all.


Brrrrrr. Need the Simpsons mug full of coffee after seeing that. Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

So glad that Ray is recovering well and that he intends to heed that wake up call to care for himself. 

Take care, Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Up early to see DH off to work, then I'll head back to bed.
> 
> Yesterday was such a special day..and I spent a great deal of time with one lady who believes in mandala art...
> 
> http://www.michaelbrown.org/HTML/mandala_symbolism.htm
> 
> Here's an article on it -- I immediately thought of knitting and crocheting and sure enough on Ravelry, there are quite a few patterns....I'm sure there would be more on a full web search. I thought of so many in our tea party that would like this.Shirley, another workshop idea?
> 
> Take care all.


Sure, but I would have to have someone who was expert enough to teach it. It would be an interesting workshop.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Pepper still looks very handsome...when will you know if the vet got all of the cancer cells or is it wait and see if it comes back?
> We're having a couple of days of 70F degree weather before it drops back down to 39F on Thurs. Winter just doesn't want to give up.
> Junek


We will get the results sometime later this week. He's had his postoperative checkup this morning and all is healing well but the stitches will have to be removed next week. Luckily this is all included in the cost, unless he needs any more meds. It's still overcast here but the sun is coming thru' diluted, and its 12C. I've been gardening and its perfect temp for doing energetic digging! I hope you manage to chase the winter back into his lair before too long.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


Magnolias are such a special flower!
when will you get the result of Pepper's biopsy?


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Oh, Valerie....I'll miss hearing from you. BUt know that you've been in my prayers every day. And will send a special prayer for you tomorrow that God will guide the surgeons and you're home and well in a short while.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I agree - You are in all our thoughts Valerie.


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> GrandmaPaula---love the pictures. Looks like it was a fun time to see the GK's....your granddaughter is gorgeous!


Thanks, we think she is beautiful - she just turned 13. She normally wears glasses, but decided not to wear them on stage. Her eyesight is very poor - I guess she navigated by memory, I know she couldn't see very far. We went to the play twice - it was a lot of fun. I always laugh when the boys sing - Kenny is 6 feet tall and has a very light tenor voice; Anthony is about 6 inches shorter and has a big baritone voice - I always think they should switch. But they are both very good singers. Abby is a first soprano and one of only 3 girls who could hit the highest notes. She is also a very talented trumpet player and is in the show choir. She is the one who loves to bake stuff and her 4 brothers love to eat whatever she makes!! I could go on all day about them, so I'll stop my novel and go back to frogging the last 3 rows of my square, because I'm trying to figure out where I got one stitch off on the pattern. GRRR!! Hate it when that happens. :roll: Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> Sure, but I would have to have someone who was expert enough to teach it. It would be an interesting workshop.


There is info and a pattern for this in a book I have, the best crochet book I ever bought I feel. It is called Crochet Masterclass by Jean Leinhauser. First time for years that I came across so many new types of crochet, well new to me anyway.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I wear flip-flops and sandals when the weather is warm. In fact, it is about time to go get the first pedicure for spring. I have to admit, I don't go barefoot a lot. I usually have on flip-flops or slippers. I guess I don't like the feel of dirty feet! I did go barefoot when I was a kid, so I don't know why I rarely do now.
> 
> DD is coming over in the morning so we can hit the garage. I hope I find some of the treasures I've been missing. We have made a deal that will hopefully keep the arguing down. She wants me to get rid of ore than I want! I am so much like my mother that way. I think I will "need" something later. I will probably go to bed earlier than I have been so I can get up and have my coffee before she comes. I have been on the computer too much today!


Pammie, I do the same thing. I remember getting rid of something and later really regretting it. Never needed it for years till I got rid of it. :shock: I'm not what you would call a hoarder, but I do hang on to soooooo many things for sentimental reasons, or knowing I will need them. My mom and one sister are the total opposite. Guess I need my sister to stay longer. She would get me organized.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, we think she is beautiful - she just turned 13. She normally wears glasses, but decided not to wear them on stage. Her eyesight is very poor - I guess she navigated by memory, I know she couldn't see very far. We went to the play twice - it was a lot of fun. I always laugh when the boys sing - Kenny is 6 feet tall and has a very light tenor voice; Anthony is about 6 inches shorter and has a big baritone voice - I always think they should switch. But they are both very good singers. Abby is a first soprano and one of only 3 girls who could hit the highest notes. She is also a very talented trumpet player and is in the show choir. She is the one who loves to bake stuff and her 4 brothers love to eat whatever she makes!! I could go on all day about them, so I'll stop my novel and go back to frogging the last 3 rows of my square, because I'm trying to figure out where I got one stitch off on the pattern. GRRR!! Hate it when that happens. :roll: Love and prayers, Paula


Thank you so much for sharing with us about your grandchildren. I know for many of us it is such a joy. I have nobody around to see my grandchildren, so a few of my friends share with me and you folks on here. My mom doesn't want pictures of the GK's. Funny, I did a calendar once with the grandchildren and my aunt in Canada all together on the cover and my aunt even told me she already had a calendar. Tee Hee, so you see, you are my family. I'm off now to find the pictures of your grandkids.

That is funny how the boys seem to have the voice that the other should have and your granddaughter hitting the high notes would burst a button for sure. So glad you got to go both times!!!!

I will be doing exactly what you are doing when I get back to knitting. My granddaughter's skirt will be a challenge. I always get lost on that simple Old Shale. The end of this month I have company, 2 sets, coming the same weekend and the following week more company.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Doesn't the professional cleaner help with the build-up?
> Jk


I thought it would :roll:  We use it regularly and I cleaned it twice in a row. If there were just some way to get in there with a brush. I'm going to ask if there is a repair place and what they would charge. An Italian import store near here sells them and they should know if I can find anywhere around here that would just unclog it. After all, I did buy the beans that clogged it from there. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Sometimes it takes a big scare to see the big picture. You may have to remind him of it when he starts feeling better at home and wants to backslide... Glad you had a nice quiet day and that he will be home soon. Nice that we are having some decent weather too. That should make us all feel a little better.


My husband had a totally different outlook on life after his near death accident. Before that it was always work, work, work, after that he decided we should enjoy life as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula, your grandchildren are just gorgeous. What fun you must have had. Bet you need bulldogs on both sides of the entrance of your DGD's house to keep the boys away. Those grandsons are quite handsome too. Beautiful family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


Valerie, I will be praying and already am. Love to you too and we look forward to your next post. Big Hugs and may peace come over you as you go to the hospital. Know we are all sending you hugs, love, and healing wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks Designer for the information/tips you pass along to us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Wow, see where you may be going to Banff. What fun that will be. I have never been to a ski place in winter. Was at one in the Alps in summer and it was still fun with the lodge open and hand gliders taking off. Have a fabulous time!

That toe sounds so sore. Hope it isn't broken and doesn't hamper your trip. Glad the cortisone shot helped you but sorry old Arthur had to jump in and start kicking up his heels.

I agree, Darowil is so helpful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A special lady and friend indeed.

I had forgotten all about Bonnie's surgery as she never mentions it. Bonnie, hope you are doing ok.

I will have to check out the Panda Parade again as I'm sure more have posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angelyaya5 said:


> Marilyn,....so glad Ray is progressing and willing to watch his health better
> Sam,.... hope you're feeling better
> Designer1234....signed up for TB workshop, but got frustrated with the Pipsqueak yarn, and put it aside., will try again today
> Prayers for healing for all who need them and for renewed energy and spirit
> Love to my KTP family
> Blessings,
> Jodi


What beautiful flowers, what a nice son.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hey, guess what!!! DH just cleaned the coffee machine again and changed the filter and got it working. I will only use my really dark beans in my little stove top expresso maker from now on. :roll: and stick to the beans that aren't oily for the machine.
YAY for my sweet DH for doing that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice to have him on vacation, but I will be off here soon since he is home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

And to all of you with spell check, I get so much fun out of the words they put in. I know when I text on the phone with spell check, I sometimes don't even know what I was trying to say. I sure do get some laughs out of what they choose for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr Blackbird was singing again at 5.30 am, so it must be Spring.
> The WI KnitWITs are here this morning and with a few new members I will probably have a house full. In fact this is turning out to be a busy (but fun) week.
> I haven't done catch up yet but I hope to later. In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all and have a good week.
> 
> Monday photos.....


Great photos, lovely flowers & your little bag is beautiful.

I have GD here today as mom has a class & dad is working nights so needs 
To sleep. We are watching Dispicable Me together, what a surprise. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've tried to keep up today but not sure I got everything. I'll be working tomorrow on the old desktop so hope to review then. We watched the new Cosmos tonight. Too many commercials! I got hand sewing done on six vests and buttons on. Will take pics of those and Paloma sweater and hope to get them transferred tomorrow. I can put them on the external drive from the PC.
> 
> Hope all are well!


That's too bad about all the commercials. I'm sure it is a great program but that rather spoils it when it is so broken up. Even if you tape it to go through them you can't knit if you are having to fast forward all the time and that is still irritating. Hope they bring it out on DVD eventually.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> This afternoon I spent at the hospital with Ray. He had no therapy today. I got him a card and flowers. Also, he shoes that he had at the other hospital had come up missing so I got him a pair of shoes and some socks to go with them. It was a quiet day but I was thankful that Ray is getting better and should be home in a couple of weeks. He told me today that he thought he was going to die when he had his heart attack as he couldn't breath. He said it scared him. Now he is more willing to follow his diet carefully and exercise. It was a wake=up call and I am so happy it was not more serious. I think of Designer and what she went through with her DH.
> Have a great evening everyone and God Bless!


Glad DH is going to follow the healthier diet and exercise. It is a horrible feeling not to be able to catch your breath and wonder if it is your last. Continued healing wishes for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Night all.


Hope you had a good night's sleep. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy. Sorry to hear of the mid-night tripping. As you say it would be nice if the BF could grow up a little and take some responsibility.


Funny how he was willing to be there to help make baby but hasn't realized there is now a responsibility to step up to :roll:


----------



## purl2diva

Valerie- Prayers for a successful surgery and recovery.

So many lovely grandchildren on the TP. I look forward to the pictures.

Purple-my children used to love walking by the canal.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


The magnolias a beautiful,the cat seems to be doing well to.
I will have to plant some Rosemary too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping it warms up too. I have friend that had three calves delivered in the field on one of the coldest nights last month. All are doing quite well last I heard.


We don't have as much snow as you but the calves are all born outside, can be nasty if -40, people make ear muffs & little blankets so the calves don't freeze until they dry off & get moving. Some have small calf shelters but very few have barns. Try to ave the calves in March so it's not so cold but sometimes we get bad weather then to, just can't predict. There is always lots of straw bedding but as you said sometimes the cow wanders off to be alone & drops the poor baby in a snow bank. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> GrandmaPaula---love the pictures. Looks like it was a fun time to see the GK's....your granddaughter is gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have another little bit of information for you all. I don't know whether all of you have heard of the 'magic knot'. I have used it with my
> stashbuster coats of many colors and have not had a problem with this knot. It is important that you get it right though so practice makes perfect.
> 
> If you are using a variety of colors it is very handy. Just make sure the knot is correct - if not it could pull apart. I try each one 2 or 3 times. once you understand it it is good to know. It is also helpful with crochet and color changing. the knots are small , no problem at all. I split the fairly short yarn after the knot and carry it into the back of the knitting with a needle. It does say that you don't have to but I dont like knot ends showing. However on a sweater for Hayley I didn't and it has never given any problems. YOu don't have to worry about the join pulling away .
> 
> here is the diagram.


I love the magic knot...that and the GErman short rows are two of the best things I've learned on the Tea Party among many hints and suggestions.
I've used this in a couple of crocheted afghans and also a couple of sweaters. The knots always stay on the back side and if you make sure to tie it right, it never comes loose.
Thanks for reposting it, Shirley.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


We will all be thinking of you and sending lots of healing vibes. so glad that you are able to move forward and start healing. Not fun, but you have been there before and know it will be all right.... Hoping for a fast and uneventful recovery.... hugs.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Angora1 said:


> Grandmapaula, your grandchildren are just gorgeous. What fun you must have had. Bet you need bulldogs on both sides of the entrance of your DGD's house to keep the boys away. Those grandsons are quite handsome too. Beautiful family.


Angora, No, no dogs, just 2 older and 2 younger brothers and a very protective Dad! Any boy who can brave that bunch will be very special. Anthony and Kenny are like her body guards - but when she wants them to back off, they do. She has those boys wrapped around her little finger. On the other hand, she can stand up for herself and her friends. A kid was picking on Abby's best friend one day - Abby told him to leave her alone. The kid said something very rude to Abby and she decked him!! He was so embarrassed that he completely avoids her now. I do love that girl - cute but feisty!! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## ChrisEl

Bonnie7591 said:


> The magnolias a beautiful,the cat seems to be doing well to.
> I will have to plant some Rosemary too.


Sometimes I break off a little piece just to enjoy the scent.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, thought I'd post some pictures of my GK's play :-D


great looking kids and Abbie is a beauty. Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Grandmapaula, your grandchildren are just gorgeous. What fun you must have had. Bet you need bulldogs on both sides of the entrance of your DGD's house to keep the boys away. Those grandsons are quite handsome too. Beautiful family.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora, No, no dogs, just 2 older and 2 younger brothers and a very protective Dad! The kid said something very rude to Abby and she decked him!! He was so embarrassed that he completely avoids her now. I do love that girl - cute but feisty!! Love and prayers, Paula


I enjoyed the pictures very much...you must be very proud of them. And I love hearing about feisty girls...that's the right spirit IMO


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> We will get the results sometime later this week. He's had his postoperative checkup this morning and all is healing well but the stitches will have to be removed next week. Luckily this is all included in the cost, unless he needs any more meds. It's still overcast here but the sun is coming thru' diluted, and its 12C. I've been gardening and its perfect temp for doing energetic digging! I hope you manage to chase the winter back into his lair before too long.


Hope the results for Pepper kitty is good. Glad he hasn't caused problems with his stitches.
We have a few days of beautiful warm tempertures before at least a couple of cold days at the end of the week.
I'm glad that all of you in GB have had a fairly mild winter and it sounds now as if the rain is over for a while so things can dry out.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, we think she is beautiful - she just turned 13. She normally wears glasses, but decided not to wear them on stage. Her eyesight is very poor - I guess she navigated by memory, I know she couldn't see very far. We went to the play twice - it was a lot of fun. I always laugh when the boys sing - Kenny is 6 feet tall and has a very light tenor voice; Anthony is about 6 inches shorter and has a big baritone voice - I always think they should switch. But they are both very good singers. Abby is a first soprano and one of only 3 girls who could hit the highest notes. She is also a very talented trumpet player and is in the show choir. She is the one who loves to bake stuff and her 4 brothers love to eat whatever she makes!! I could go on all day about them, so I'll stop my novel and go back to frogging the last 3 rows of my square, because I'm trying to figure out where I got one stitch off on the pattern. GRRR!! Hate it when that happens. :roll: Love and prayers, Paula


It sounds as if your GKs are extremely talented. And praise them all you can...they're growing up so quickly!
junek


----------



## Dreamweaver

It is almost noon and I am up and dressed but stalled on doing anything so going to go up stairs and look for a couple things and then go to the post office, even if I don't have the last package ready. Sit and Stitch tomorrow and cleaning lady Wed. I will be getting Maggie dog on Thurs.. or maybe Wed. night. There are a few phone calls waiting to be made as well . I feel some multitasking coming on....


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with us about your grandchildren. I know for many of us it is such a joy. I have nobody around to see my grandchildren, so a few of my friends share with me and you folks on here. My mom doesn't want pictures of the GK's. Funny, I did a calendar once with the grandchildren and my aunt in Canada all together on the cover and my aunt even told me she already had a calendar. Tee Hee, so you see, you are my family. I'm off now to find the pictures of your grandkids.
> 
> That is funny how the boys seem to have the voice that the other should have and your granddaughter hitting the high notes would burst a button for sure. So glad you got to go both times!!!!
> 
> I will be doing exactly what you are doing when I get back to knitting. My granddaughter's skirt will be a challenge. I always get lost on that simple Old Shale. The end of this month I have company, 2 sets, coming the same weekend and the following week more company.


I can't believe your aunt said she already had a calendar when you had special one made for her. My sister made a calendar for myself and my girls with pictures of the historical house that is so important to us and where our mother grew up. The calendars were her Christmas gifts to us. I immediately took down the calendar I had bought so I could use that special one. And after the year is over, that calendar will be treasured. A lot of my sister's photos are included and I'm thinking seriously of having them framed even though they're only about 9x12 but they're all beautiful! And will make a beautiful wall display.
junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Hey, guess what!!! DH just cleaned the coffee machine again and changed the filter and got it working. I will only use my really dark beans in my little stove top expresso maker from now on. :roll: and stick to the beans that aren't oily for the machine.
> YAY for my sweet DH for doing that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice to have him on vacation, but I will be off here soon since he is home.


Congrats to DH!! Glad he made the coffee maker sit down and say 'uncle'....now you can enjoy it again!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora, No, no dogs, just 2 older and 2 younger brothers and a very protective Dad! Any boy who can brave that bunch will be very special. Anthony and Kenny are like her body guards - but when she wants them to back off, they do. She has those boys wrapped around her little finger. On the other hand, she can stand up for herself and her friends. A kid was picking on Abby's best friend one day - Abby told him to leave her alone. The kid said something very rude to Abby and she decked him!! He was so embarrassed that he completely avoids her now. I do love that girl - cute but feisty!! Love and prayers, Paula


Good for her....perhaps she taught that rude kid something that will keep him from bullying someone else!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

martina, I'll have to get that book; I'm very intrigued by this whole concept....what a wonderful idea to mix the stress-relief, zen-like feeling while knitting and crocheting to the much revered art of mandala.



martina said:


> There is info and a pattern for this in a book I have, the best crochet book I ever bought I feel. It is called Crochet Masterclass by Jean Leinhauser. First time for years that I came across so many new types of crochet, well new to me anyway.


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> It sounds as if your GKs are extremely talented. And praise them all you can...they're growing up so quickly!
> junek


Thanks, June. Growing up!! Anthony is 18 and Kenny will be 18 tomorrow ( they are step-brothers). Anthony will be going to the local Community College this fall, and Kenny has been accepted at one of the NY State Universities in their Construction Tech. program. Doesn't seem possible that they will be graduating this year!! Makes me feel old sometimes, but then I look at Isabelle (almost 4) and Lili (almost 2) and they make me feel young. I think I'll follow PurpleFi's rule and just be my shoe size!!! 6 was a good year :lol: :lol: !! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora, No, no dogs, just 2 older and 2 younger brothers and a very protective Dad! Any boy who can brave that bunch will be very special. Anthony and Kenny are like her body guards - but when she wants them to back off, they do. She has those boys wrapped around her little finger. On the other hand, she can stand up for herself and her friends. A kid was picking on Abby's best friend one day - Abby told him to leave her alone. The kid said something very rude to Abby and she decked him!! He was so embarrassed that he completely avoids her now. I do love that girl - cute but feisty!! Love and prayers, Paula


I love a feisty girl! I'm reminded of a new girl who came to the school I was working in - coming back into the building after a break the two boys in front of her in the line (well known trouble makers) were mouthing off at her. I noticed this, but before I could say anything she put one hand on either side of them and banged their heads together! They protested, but of course I "hadn't seen anything"...if only she knew how much I would have given to do that to those two!! (But they weren't worth losing my pension for! :lol: )


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora, No, no dogs, just 2 older and 2 younger brothers and a very protective Dad! Any boy who can brave that bunch will be very special. Anthony and Kenny are like her body guards - but when she wants them to back off, they do. She has those boys wrapped around her little finger. On the other hand, she can stand up for herself and her friends. A kid was picking on Abby's best friend one day - Abby told him to leave her alone. The kid said something very rude to Abby and she decked him!! He was so embarrassed that he completely avoids her now. I do love that girl - cute but feisty!! Love and prayers, Paula


One of my friends is a very big man, 6'4" & has tatoos( spell check was insisting the word is ratios?) is the nicest person you could meet but looks a little intimidating, he has only a daughter & we used to laugh about how he could put a scare into guys who came to get her. I told him, every time I hear the Rodney Atkins song, Cleaning this Gun, I think of him! :lol: 
He doesn't even own a gun but the lyrics are so appropriate.
http://www.smartlyrics.com/Song632668-Rodney-Atkins-Cleaning-This-Gun-lyrics.aspx
:roll:


----------



## sassafras123

June got a kick out of coffee maker saying Uncle.
Here are three pics of my garden:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Good for her....perhaps she taught that rude kid something that will keep him from bullying someone else!
> Junek


Sometimes bully boys just need an attitude adjustment from a girl. I remember a 100 yrs ago when I was in Grade 8, lol, one of our neighbors a year older than me & much bigger than my little brother who was 9, decided to pick on him. I was so mad, I tripped him & gave him a spanking with. A skipping rope. I never saw him pick on another little kid! He just needed a lesson in manners. As you can tell, I was a lady- like little thing :roll:


----------



## sassafras123

Second time:


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> I love a feisty girl! I'm reminded of a new girl who came to the school I was working in - coming back into the building after a break the two boys in front of her in the line (well known trouble makers) were mouthing off at her. I noticed this, but before I could say anything she put one hand on either side of them and banged their heads together! They protested, but of course I "hadn't seen anything"...if only she knew how much I would have given to do that to those two!! (But they weren't worth losing my pension for! :lol: )


 :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good that he is willing to follow the necessary diet! Does your insurance cover the length of the Hospital stay alright?
> Take care! and God Bless.


We are so blessed as we have very good medical insurance. We actually have 3 so what one doesn't cover, another one usually does. Ray is retired military so that help a lot. It is wonderful not having to worry about medical bills. thanks for asking.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, lovely flowers, I suppose this is your flower season as it will be too ht when summer really gets here.

Shirley, hope your toes doesn't keep you down for too long.
Another 1 1/2 weeks in the sling. No pain in the shoulder at all, which is great but this clunky sling is a pain in the a--. 
I do exercises, about 10 minutes 4 times a day but am not t lift anything or raise my arm. I am to start physio once the sling is off, not sure how long I will have to do that. As long as I am mobile by gardening time I will be happy. I sure am tired of sitting around & reading.
It is beautiful here this morning, sunny & -4C/25F but windy.
We are thinking about going away for a few days this week to Red Deer to see DH 86 yr old aunt, she's one of my favorite people in his family so much fun to be around & in such good health. Then n to Invermere BC to see my Aunt (step-dads brothers widow), the only one I have left from that generation, we haven't visited her for over a year & she's not been well, breast cancer & a few other problems. We had wanted to go to Kelowna too but don't know if we will go that far as we have to go there to a 60th anniversary for DH aunt & uncle in July.
Well better go see what's to make for lunch.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the picture of the GKs in the play. Ditto to how attractive they all are. 


Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, we think she is beautiful - she just turned 13. She normally wears glasses, but decided not to wear them on stage. Her eyesight is very poor - I guess she navigated by memory, I know she couldn't see very far. We went to the play twice - it was a lot of fun. I always laugh when the boys sing - Kenny is 6 feet tall and has a very light tenor voice; Anthony is about 6 inches shorter and has a big baritone voice - I always think they should switch. But they are both very good singers. Abby is a first soprano and one of only 3 girls who could hit the highest notes. She is also a very talented trumpet player and is in the show choir. She is the one who loves to bake stuff and her 4 brothers love to eat whatever she makes!! I could go on all day about them, so I'll stop my novel and go back to frogging the last 3 rows of my square, because I'm trying to figure out where I got one stitch off on the pattern. GRRR!! Hate it when that happens. :roll: Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> We are so blessed as we have very good medical insurance. We actually have 3 so what one doesn't cover, another one usually does. Ray is retired military so that help a lot. It is wonderful not having to worry about medical bills. thanks for asking.


One always worries about this aspect of the American Health System. From the safety of our own, if slow, System.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> June got a kick out of coffee maker saying Uncle.
> Here are three pics of my garden:


Love your watercolor. And your cactus. Don't let anyone tell you it's not possible to kill a cactus. I'm living proof that you can!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


Beautiful!
Jk


----------



## iamsam

i would be there with bells on. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Oh Sam, I just might have to combine my recipe from Caren with the O J from one recipe you included of Joni/bee's, with the other using horseradish sauce, which I love love love! Wish you lived closer Sam, I'd invite you to dinner!
> Thank you Sam!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful roses angelyaya5 - and what a thoughtful son. --- sam



Angelyaya5 said:


> Marilyn,....so glad Ray is progressing and willing to watch his health better
> Sam,.... hope you're feeling better
> Designer1234....signed up for TB workshop, but got frustrated with the Pipsqueak yarn, and put it aside., will try again today
> Prayers for healing for all who need them and for renewed energy and spirit
> Love to my KTP family
> Blessings,
> Jodi


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Those look fabulous!!!


~~~Thanks...they were fun to do. I like this project.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Late getting on today. Must share "the drama" from last night.
DD came out into living room with BF asking if we had seen the puppy. She looked all through the house and no puppy...we all searched again through the house...no puppy. Everyone (DD, her BF, our guest, DH, and myself) grabbed flashlights and headed out into the back fenced 2 acres. Searched and searched...no puppy. We then went out from and search the remaining property....no puppy. Found a hole in the the fence but it was too small for puppy to have gotten through. Called 911 and told them what was going on and that we thought possibly someone had stolen puppy. Police arrived while DD was driving up and down road looking for puppy. I printed out pictures of puppy, gave info to police. DH came walking up the steps to the front porch where we were all standing and as he approached you looked in the front door to see puppy "smiling" at us from the middle of the living room. Policeman said..."case closed and laughed". I apologized for bothering them and they were very understanding. We still had no idea where puppy was.

Well this morning (or should say early afternoon) pup went missing again. DD finally spotted him under my hanging clothes 
hidden....little rascal! At least we now know his hiding spot!
Silly puppy!

TNS just love the photos you posted. The florals are beautiful and kitty too. 

Valerie you are in my prayers for a successful surgery. Godspeed to you during this and your recovery.

I have a busy week planned. Tomorrow go to dr. for checkup and Wed. take 3 of dogs to vets for shots. Got a call that my sewing machine is now cleaned/repaired and that will be another drive to go pick it up; about an hour. Will be so glad to get it back. Am going to also talk to them about a new embroidery program since I still haven't located the missing dongle....Sam decided the universe just isn't going to give it back...LOL.
Have been enjoying the Panda workshop but moving slow. Uncle Arthur hasn't been kind lately and hands bothering me when I knit...thank goodness there is no time limit. 

Well, I must go put some laundry in and figure out what I'll be fixing for dinner tonight. If I left anyone out please forgive me...didn't get to bed last night until 5 this morning and just not functioning on all cylinders yet...LOL....TTYL


----------



## iamsam

love the bag purplefi - is the canal used at all? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr Blackbird was singing again at 5.30 am, so it must be Spring.
> 
> The WI KnitWITs are here this morning and with a few new members I will probably have a house full. In fact this is turning out to be a busy (but fun) week.
> 
> I haven't done catch up yet but I hope to later. In the meantime healing vibes to those who need them and happy hugs to all and have a good week.
> 
> Monday photos.....


----------



## iamsam

just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


I hope all goes well for you Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> love the bag purplefi - is the canal used at all? --- sam


Yes, it was cleared avout 25 yrs ago and is used regularly by pleasure craft, canoes and fishemen. We have had a couple of long week ends hiring a narrow boat on it.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


Wow, colourful flowers,especially gazanias. I love the strip of holey wood - is it from a cactus? The painting looks exuberant, think you must have enjoyed creating it?


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> Folks. This will be my last posting for a while as I'm due surgery tomorrow morning. I'll make contact again when I'm recovered somewhat. My love to all.


Hi Valerie, thinking of you and sending you lots of healing hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


Lovely photos, hugs to Pepper.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Late getting on today. Must share "the drama" from last night.


What a saga! You must have been so worried about the little scamp. Good job the Policeman was so understanding. It will give you a good story to tell, once you have caught up on your sleep deprivation. Sorry your arthritis is playing up, and hope it will ease up and allow you to knit Pandas to your hearts delight. Hugs for you and a pat for the naughty one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


Hope the Dr sorts you out! I can understand Heidi not wanting to leave if you're not well! and you do want her to enjoy the time away without worrying about you. We all want you well too. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Carol...Ok, is that square a relative to a scarf?
> 
> ~~~that's a start....whose scarf? :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well I thought I was doing well keeping up to date but as you can see it has all gone to pot. :shock:
> Sat night DD was quite unwell.... again! So I started my Sunday at 2am and took her in to hospital... again at about 3am. They gave her 2 bags of fluid and some anti nausea by IV and home again about 8.30am. I didnt manage to get more sleep until about 3pm when I had 2 hours. Had to go to mums in the morning and run around a bit as well. Anyway I slept nearly 10 hours last night.
> I wish the BF would wake up to some responsibility and take her in occasionally by clearly that aint gonna happen. :roll:
> It has been about 33c here yesterday and today.
> 
> By the way I have heard from AZ Sticks and she says to let you all know she is still alive. LOL. Just been busy and hasnt got to the TP yet.


That is so sad that BF won't take her in. Is he there when she gets so sick? One can only hope that she really appreciates what you are doing for her and it will bring you closer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol...Ok, is that square a relative to a scarf?
> 
> ~~~that's a start....whose scarf? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Who????
> 
> Sounds like a lead in for a comedy. Dr. Who,
> No tell me which dr.
> Dr. Who
> No but I really need to know his name
> Dr. Who.
> Ok I give up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, sure hope you are ok but so glad they are getting you checked out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
LOL it is ok.



thewren said:


> I missed that the first time - good one daralene. --- sam


Thanks Caren, some are just too cute to pass up and I do so many funny ones myself, especially texting on the phone. Sometimes I laugh so hard at what I said I can't even tell DH for laughing.

It did remind me of when I lived in Germany and Wer meant who and Wo meant where. However in my mind I related Wer to where and Wo to who. I would answer the speaker for the apartment in German saying to them, Where is there. I imagine the poor person would think, lady, all I want to do is deliver a package, not discuss philosophy. :XD: :XD: :XD: So when I saw the one about the cows wondering in the trees I pictured them up high in the trees talking about the philosphy of life.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


All lovely but those gazanias!!!! Love the orange and the flowers last so long. Must get some this season.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I might actually use a recipe. I printed out a few from our KTP to get the ingredients and I'm sure I will improvise with them, but will use the recipe as the base. I'm off for a nap now. Hope you will be able to come through this cold ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was hoping Heidi would insist upon that----hope you get some good meds and then take care of yourself so you get all better.



thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are thinking about going away for a few days this week to Red Deer to see DH 86 yr old aunt, she's one of my favorite people in his family so much fun to be around & in such good health. Then n to Invermere BC to see my Aunt (step-dads brothers widow), the only one I have left from that generation, we haven't visited her for over a year & she's not been well, breast cancer & a few other problems. We had wanted to go to Kelowna too but don't know if we will go that far as we have to go there to a 60th anniversary for DH aunt & uncle in July.
> Well better go see what's to make for lunch.


getting away would be a god diversion from sitting and reading with that darned sling.... Bet you can do some knitting once the sling is off....


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


Absolutely gorgeous and the colors so brilliant. Love them. Thanks so much and great photography.

Wish I was there to smell them. Can almost feel the sun.
By the way, it is cold here but I opened the door so I could hear the birds that have returned.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


Smart girl and glad you are going NOW instead of waiting for a bigger problem....


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> June got a kick out of coffee maker saying Uncle.
> Here are three pics of my garden:


Oh wow! Blooming cacti and color interpretation of desert above. Outstanding.

:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> All lovely but those gazanias!!!! Love the orange and the flowers last so long. Must get some this season.


I have never heard of them but will be on the lookout if they have them up here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Did the last quilt square for the current quilt and did locate the big envelope and the card needed for the post office... off to write the note and run that errand.... 
(Note.... lots of capitals missing in my posts. The key is gone and really hard to make contact with the little contact because the rubber is off that as well....I really need a new computer....)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, my heart was in my throat as I read the beginning of your post, but thankfully I can now put it back in its regular place to start beating again after finally getting to the puppy smiling in the middle of the living room. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

back from the doctor and I am still alive - a steroid shot and a script for sipro and I should be fine - hopefully that means my energy will be back also. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

looks like he is getting along just fine - have you heard from the vet yet? --- sam



TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


----------



## iamsam

and we are to get six inches of new snow on Wednesday - can't let you have all the fun. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 7:37am. We received another 15cm/6" if snow last night. :|
> 
> Coffee this morning a random cup from the cupboard. One of the teens cups not mine. . The new snow taken from inside.
> 
> Happy healing energy to those in need. Warm calming hugs for all.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Brrrrrr. Need the Simpsons mug full of coffee after seeing that. Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I t has been rather warm the past couple days. We are expecting another storm to arrive by thursday. NOT looking forward to it at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and we are to get six inches of new snow on Wednesday - can't let you have all the fun. --- sam


I dont mind sharing it. I keep trying to share it with a friend over seas but so far it only arrives in the form of rain :| 
We are expecting another storm to arrive thursday some time. I will share this one with you too if you want... :-D


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


Lovely photos!


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... very nice :thumbup:


~~~Thanks!


----------



## KateB

Gwennie - So glad you found Sidney, even if he wasn't really lost! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> back from the doctor and I am still alive - a steroid shot and a script for sipro and I should be fine - hopefully that means my energy will be back also. --- sam


Steroid shot sounds as if you let it go too long again. tisk tisk not good says me who waits too long most times. Hope it means your energy will be back to normal soon. 
Sending healing energy your way to help


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


Pleased you're getting checked out Sam.

Edit - I'm glad you've been Sam and got the medication needed. {{{hugs}}} I'm sure that's put Heidi's mind at rest too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> LOL it is ok.
> 
> Thanks Caren, some are just too cute to pass up and I do so many funny ones myself, especially texting on the phone. Sometimes I laugh so hard at what I said I can't even tell DH for laughing.
> 
> It did remind me of when I lived in Germany and Wer meant who and Wo meant where. However in my mind I related Wer to where and Wo to who. I would answer the speaker for the apartment in German saying to them, Where is there. I imagine the poor person would think, lady, all I want to do is deliver a package, not discuss philosophy. :XD: :XD: :XD: So when I saw the one about the cows wondering in the trees I pictured them up high in the trees talking about the philosphy of life.


Oh the texting on the phone, I am so glad my friend has learned to read textez as she calls it. Another friend just replies with come again??? That wou;ld be quite the sight to see, the cows up there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> A few pictures from Guernsey, where it's now cloudy after a bright start, but quite mild.


Lovely pictures. Pepper looks like he's settling down.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I've dealt with my work issue and read up quickly here--I feel so sluggish today! Partly it's the time change--messes me up for a few days--had a hard time going to sleep last night "on time" (by the clock--not my own rhythms!). I think all I did over the weekend was eat, which doesn't help matters any...

Didn't get photos yet but plan to. While this computer is on, I can put the pics where I can get them later. I just didn't want to upload to a borrowed one.

It's fair today--60-ish degrees (F), and I'm hoping to open a window or two for the afternoon.

Valerie, holding you close in my thoughts for your surgery, and healing thoughts to all others who need them.

Gwen, glad the puppy mystery got solved! They really can be little stinkers sometimes. 

Back to it now.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 7:37am. We received another 15cm/6" if snow last night. :|
> 
> Coffee this morning a random cup from the cupboard. One of the teens cups not mine. . The new snow taken from inside.
> 
> Happy healing energy to those in need. Warm calming hugs for all.


Maryanne would love that mug. She loves the Simpsons- can't say I ever took to them.


----------



## iamsam

I know it is a lot of markers daralene but when ever I do f&f or shale - I use a marker after every pattern so if you pattern doesn't work out you know it is just within the pattern you are working on. saved my butt more than once. ---- sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing with us about your grandchildren. I know for many of us it is such a joy. I have nobody around to see my grandchildren, so a few of my friends share with me and you folks on here. My mom doesn't want pictures of the GK's. Funny, I did a calendar once with the grandchildren and my aunt in Canada all together on the cover and my aunt even told me she already had a calendar. Tee Hee, so you see, you are my family. I'm off now to find the pictures of your grandkids.
> 
> That is funny how the boys seem to have the voice that the other should have and your granddaughter hitting the high notes would burst a button for sure. So glad you got to go both times!!!!
> 
> I will be doing exactly what you are doing when I get back to knitting. My granddaughter's skirt will be a challenge. I always get lost on that simple Old Shale. The end of this month I have company, 2 sets, coming the same weekend and the following week more company.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Gwen, my heart was in my throat as I read the beginning of your post, but thankfully I can now put it back in its regular place to start beating again after finally getting to the puppy smiling in the middle of the living room. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


This evokes a strange image of Angora turning a very strange colour :shock: :shock: and a grinning puppy :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

have never heard of gazanias - they are lovely. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just quickly popping in again...Angora1 sorry to have distressed you...is was distressing last night but can laugh at the little brat now...LOL Got laundry going, dishes washed, and dinner planned, and a shower. I'm off to work on the panda now. Oh Sam so glad you got the meds needed so you can get well before you get any worse....You MUST take care of yourself. TTYL


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Lovely pictures. Pepper looks like he's settling down.


Thanks. Yes he's back to normal except for being even more scared of being caught and shoved into a cat carrier :shock: :shock: the ears a bit swollen and red but it's only 3 days since his op.


----------



## iamsam

how far does it go? and does it connect with anything? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Yes, it was cleared avout 25 yrs ago and is used regularly by pleasure craft, canoes and fishemen. We have had a couple of long week ends hiring a narrow boat on it.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes bully boys just need an attitude adjustment from a girl. I remember a 100 yrs ago when I was in Grade 8, lol, one of our neighbors a year older than me & much bigger than my little brother who was 9, decided to pick on him. I was so mad, I tripped him & gave him a spanking with. A skipping rope. I never saw him pick on another little kid! He just needed a lesson in manners. As you can tell, I was a lady- like little thing :roll:


Well skipping ropes were for girls...


----------



## iamsam

are you making a quilt jynx - have I missed something? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Did the last quilt square for the current quilt and did locate the big envelope and the card needed for the post office... off to write the note and run that errand....
> (Note.... lots of capitals missing in my posts. The key is gone and really hard to make contact with the little contact because the rubber is off that as well....I really need a new computer....)


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=Designer1234 

We get a bit of news about the iditarod race - but not as much as I would like. 

~~~Hope you toes get s better soon!

Iditarod update.....about 1 hour ago.

It looks like Jeff King is going to win. Aliy just can't catch up. Both are in White Mt. Aliy is about 1 hour behind Jeff....in their 8 hour required rest period. From White Mt. it is 77 miles. Jeff is expected about Midnight tonight. So the first mushers will be coming in around then....and soon thereafter. I am amazed at how close together the whole field of mushers have been this year! they are also commenting on how fast this year has been.

Canadian Hans Gott is in 10th place after 831 miles. next is Michelle Phillips (Can) 19th, Curt (NZ) is 25th, and Matt (OH) is 23rd. Chris T (Aus) is 45th, Bejna (IL) is 42nd, and Marcelle (Can) is "our" Red Lantern Musher at 49th place. She is not the actual Red Lantern....that would be 56th place.

I think I'l be up most of the night watching the finsihers come in....provided my computer and the programs don't fizzle out. The did for the re-start...so I really didn't get to watch it. A disappointment. Let's hope they have fixed the problems.

Take care everyone....


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Makes sense that it might be getting gummed up then. Wonder why you can't use vinegar. hmmmm


It is a Krups Jura. Got it at a good sale when the store was not carrying them any more. Perhaps it is to do with some of the digital workings.


----------



## iamsam

we like to share caren - we get it on Wednesday and you get it on Thursday - mother always taught us to share the wealth. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I t has been rather warm the past couple days. We are expecting another storm to arrive by thursday. NOT looking forward to it at all.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


Sounds sensible with your chest. Good on Heidi. Hope things go fine. 
Edit. Hope the treatment works


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol...Ok, is that square a relative to a scarf?
> 
> ~~~that's a start....whose scarf? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see my answer/guess?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

nice one tns. --- sam



TNS said:


> This evokes a strange image of Angora turning a very strange colour :shock: :shock: and a grinning puppy :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've dealt with my work issue and read up quickly here--I feel so sluggish today! Partly it's the time change--messes me up for a few days--had a hard time going to sleep last night "on time" (by the clock--not my own rhythms!). I think all I did over the weekend was eat, which doesn't help matters any...
> 
> Didn't get photos yet but plan to. While this computer is on, I can put the pics where I can get them later. I just didn't want to upload to a borrowed one.
> 
> It's fair today--60-ish degrees (F), and I'm hoping to open a window or two for the afternoon.
> 
> Valerie, holding you close in my thoughts for your surgery, and healing thoughts to all others who need them.
> 
> Gwen, glad the puppy mystery got solved! They really can be little stinkers sometimes.
> 
> Back to it now.


Is that why I'm spending the day in bed wondering where my energy went. Boy, I got a few things done and then was aching I was sooo tired. I'm back hibernating in my cave.


----------



## iamsam

why is 56th place called the red lantern? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> [quote=Designer1234
> 
> We get a bit of news about the iditarod race - but not as much as I would like.
> 
> and Marcelle (Can) is "our" Red Lantern Musher at 49th place. She is not the actual Red Lantern....that would be 56th place.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> This evokes a strange image of Angora turning a very strange colour :shock: :shock: and a grinning puppy :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> we like to share caren - we get it on Wednesday and you get it on Thursday - mother always taught us to share the wealth. --- sam


Not often I say to quit sharing, but Sam please....
Now if it is good weather, share away. :wink:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Just quickly popping in again...Angora1 sorry to have distressed you...is was distressing last night but can laugh at the little brat now...LOL Got laundry going, dishes washed, and dinner planned, and a shower. I'm off to work on the panda now. Oh Sam so glad you got the meds needed so you can get well before you get any worse....You MUST take care of yourself. TTYL


Does that mean you've managed to wake up? So many of us seem to spend much of the night up.
At least now when he goes missing you will not worry- you'll know that he is likely 'hiding', maybe he just likes some space of his own at times? Feels safe in a dark confined soft spot.


----------



## Aran

thewren said:


> who is rufus jones?
> 
> our group certainly is unique. --- sam


Rufus Jones is a Quaker theologian who is highly regarded in some circles.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, glad you got to the doctor & got the meds you need, hopefully you'll be on the end soon.
Gwen glad you found your puppy, quite the adventure!

I'm sure glad you guys are not sharing all that snow with me, especially if I want to travel.


----------



## jknappva

Well, I must go put some laundry in and figure out what I'll be fixing for dinner tonight. If I left anyone out please forgive me...didn't get to bed last night until 5 this morning and just not functioning on all cylinders yet...LOL....TTYL[/quote]

those fur-babies love to laugh at us. My cat...a tortoise shell that's almost all black was sleeping on the shelf under the tv one night a couple of months ago. We looked all over the apartment and were going crazy because we couldn't find her. I guess all the running around woke her up and I saw those green eyes glittering at me and saw her not-so-hidden hiding spot!!


----------



## kehinkle

Well, the sleepiness must be contagious. Went to bed at two, up at nine, had apples and peanut butter and then at noon had a Reuben sandwich from Arbys. Was going to work on my panda but got so sleepy. Sat in the sun for a bit and fell asleep so crawled into bed and slept till almost five. Now I will be awake most of the night. A load would be nice now. But hasn't happened yet. 

Beautiful day here, sunny and in the mid 60s. Have to enjoy it while I can as who knows where I will be next. Wish I could send some of it to the northeast.

Daralene , that was my thought too about the scarf. A Dr Who one. 

Healing prayers for those who need them, Valerie and Sam. Good that Heidi insisted you go to the doctor's. Keep well everyone else. Bonnie, good to hear that your shoulder is not giving you too many problems. How come when you want to knit the most, you can't? 

Off to get some knitting done. Hope to finish at least the body today.

Hugs to all,
Kathy

Jinx, I will post pics of the two ginger drinks I bought. One has honey, the other sugar, cayenne and calamansi.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


Hope the dr. can give you a magic pill to make you well without a visit to the health spa again.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Well, the sleepiness must be contagious. Went to bed at two, up at nine, had apples and peanut butter and then at noon had a Reuben sandwich from Arbys. Was going to work on my panda but got so sleepy. Sat in the sun for a bit and fell asleep so crawled into bed and slept till almost five. Now I will be awake most of the night. A load would be nice now. But hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Beautiful day here, sunny and in the mid 60s. Have to enjoy it while I can as who knows where I will be next. Wish I could send some of it to the northeast.
> 
> Daralene , that was my thought too about the scarf. A Dr Who one.
> 
> Healing prayers for those who need them, Valerie and Sam. Good that Heidi insisted you go to the doctor's. Keep well everyone else. Bonnie, good to hear that your shoulder is not giving you too many problems. How come when you want to knit the most, you can't?
> 
> Off to get some knitting done. Hope to finish at least the body today.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Kathy
> 
> Jinx, I will post pics of the two ginger drinks I bought. One has honey, the other sugar, cayenne and calamansi.


Do you have a load, Kathy? Or are you going home with an empty?
Drive safely, 
Junek


----------



## 81brighteyes

4:41PM and it is 76 degrees here! I took a little walk earlier to absorb more Vit.D and have changed clothes twice today because of the rising temperatures and will have to change a third time to get ready for bed. Don't be envious: it can go down to 30-40 in another two days. They didn't refer to this place as "The Wild West"for nuthin'. While walking, came upon some beautiful daffodils. My forsythia bloomed last week, but then because of the cold spell a couple of days later, they all died. Such is life here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I know it is a lot of markers daralene but when ever I do f&f or shale - I use a marker after every pattern so if you pattern doesn't work out you know it is just within the pattern you are working on. saved my butt more than once. ---- sam


Thanks Sam and that is exactly what I plan on doing, using markers for every one.

I actually remember recently knitting and thinking, what did I do here, I've got extra yarn, only to realize later I had removed one of the yo's when knitting the next row. Talk about CRAFT. Will try not to remove that extra yarn this time. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pammie1234

Prayers for healing to all in need. Sam, I am so glad that you went to the doctor. It is never good to let it go too long.

Angora, we are two peas in a pod. I really didn't throw much away today, but did start getting more organized. DD and I did really well, so that made it almost bearable. I hate cleaning up! She will be here at 9:00 in the morning for day 2!

We had a beautiful day here today. Very warm and sunny. I hope it will be nice tomorrow. We will probably have to get more in the garage. I'm hoping that we can get finished by Friday. Then we can have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## iamsam

are you done teaching pammie? can you park in the garage. I have a friend in seattle who has never been able to park in his garage - he doesn't even try to clean it out. a nice warm two car garage. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for healing to all in need. Sam, I am so glad that you went to the doctor. It is never good to let it go too long.
> 
> Angora, we are two peas in a pod. I really didn't throw much away today, but did start getting more organized. DD and I did really well, so that made it almost bearable. I hate cleaning up! She will be here at 9:00 in the morning for day 2!
> 
> We had a beautiful day here today. Very warm and sunny. I hope it will be nice tomorrow. We will probably have to get more in the garage. I'm hoping that we can get finished by Friday. Then we can have a relaxing weekend.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I am not done teaching until April 10. I am tired of getting up everyday, but liking the money! I can't park in the garage yet, but hopefully by the end of the week I will be pulling in to park.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Maryanne would love that mug. She loves the Simpsons- can't say I ever took to them.


I dont really care for them either but, they do stick together as a family no matter what. Only reason I let them watch it to begin with.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we like to share caren - we get it on Wednesday and you get it on Thursday - mother always taught us to share the wealth. --- sam


LOL mum taught us that too, share and you will get it back ten fold.. I have learned that the only time that doesn't work is if it is money, then you just go broke.


----------



## iamsam

this is my funny for the day - I was looking at the parade of pandas - was looking where gypsycream was showing how she sewed up the back seam on the body - I thought to myself - gee - that is a lot of white - I didn't think there was that much to knit after you attached the white - lightbulb going off - reading directions again - oh - oh - color a was white - not brown - so here I am with a few rows to go before color b which I thought was the white. I need to start reading directions a little more carefully. so - this bear will be all dark brown and I will find another pair of needles and start another one using white for color a. do I feel dumb - oh yeah! --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Off to get some knitting done. Hope to finish at least the body today.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Kathy
> 
> Jinx, I will post pics of the two ginger drinks I bought. One has honey, the other sugar, cayenne and calamansi.


Sleep what is sleep???? the ginger looks like it would be good. I just bought a bunch of fresh ginger today. It is a much used item in my kitchen, Chrissy makes a lot of stir fries and I add it to most meats.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Dr. Who????
> 
> Sounds like a lead in for a comedy. Dr. Who,
> No tell me which dr.
> Dr. Who
> No but I really need to know his name
> Dr. Who.
> Ok I give up.


~~~YES! Tom Baker.....Dr. Who #4 I tried to send a picture....will continue to try.


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> Designer1234
> We get a bit of news about the iditarod race - but not as much as I would like.
> ~~~Hope you toes get s better soon!
> Iditarod update.....about 1 hour ago.
> It looks like Jeff King is going to win. Aliy just can't catch up. Both are in White Mt. Aliy is about 1 hour behind Jeff....in their 8 hour required rest period. From White Mt. it is 77 miles. Jeff is expected about Midnight tonight. So the first mushers will be coming in around then....and soon thereafter. I am amazed at how close together the whole field of mushers have been this year! they are also commenting on how fast this year has been.
> Canadian Hans Gott is in 10th place after 831 miles. next is Michelle Phillips (Can) 19th said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~I really need to reread what I have written before I hit send!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Sleep what is sleep???? the ginger looks like it would be good. I just bought a bunch of fresh ginger today. It is a much used item in my kitchen, Chrissy makes a lot of stir fries and I add it to most meats.


I love ginger tea, and I can't say for sure, but I swear that with honey helps me with allergies (it's probably the local honey, but the ginger can't hurt!).

Angora, I do think the time change gives me a "hangover"--could not wake up this morning! I know the clock said 7 but my body knew it was 6!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sam, glad you got the steroid shot and extra meds. You can't be too careful when it comes to your lungs. I have asthma and I try very hard not to catch colds from the grand kids because I always end up with bronchitis - got lucky this past winter - only sniffles for a couple days.

I've seen gazanias in the garden centers here. I've had them in my garden as annuals, they won't survive the frost; but they are so colorful, I always end up buying some.

Gwen, glad the puppy is OK, the little rascal!! Over the years, we've had dogs take off for a few hours and come back on their own, or we were able to find them. Never had one hide in the house, what a relief to see him there smiling as if to say, "What's all the fuss?" Gotta love 'em!!

Guess I'd better go get dinner for Bob, he likes to be fed regularly for some reason!!! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> why is 56th place called the red lantern? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer1234
> We get a bit of news about the iditarod race - but not as much as I would like.
> and Marcelle (Can) is "our" Red Lantern Musher at 49th place. She is not the actual Red Lantern....that would be 56th place.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~A red lantern is kept lit while a musher is still out on the trail, to help guide them in. It's an old tradition in driving sled dogs, even before the race was instituted. Part of the reason for the race is to preserve the traditions of mushing. Marcelle is "ours" because she is the last of the ones I was following for the KTP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

this year I did not change the clocks until midafternoon on sunday - I think it really helped - I don't have that "missing an hours sleep' syndrome" like I usually had. think I fooled the body somehow. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I love ginger tea, and I can't say for sure, but I swear that with honey helps me with allergies (it's probably the local honey, but the ginger can't hurt!).
> 
> Angora, I do think the time change gives me a "hangover"--could not wake up this morning! I know the clock said 7 but my body knew it was 6!


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam,
Here is some information on our local canal. It ran from Basingstoke to join the river Wey and then into the river Thames. But a tunnel collapsed and bats roosted in to so now it is only nagivable up to Kings Johns Castle. Hope you find it interesting

http://www3.hants.gov.uk/basingstoke-canal


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> this year I did not change the clocks until midafternoon on sunday - I think it really helped - I don't have that "missing an hours sleep' syndrome" like I usually had. think I fooled the body somehow. --- sam


That's a good idea--may have to try and remember it for next year. I don't know why we even still do it any more anyway.


----------



## cmaliza

let me try for a picture of Dr. Who #4 Tom Baker


----------



## cmaliza

let me try for a picture of Dr. Who #4 Tom Baker


----------



## KateB

Just about to go to bed and just marking my place for the morning. Night all....and don't gab too much during my night! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Just about to go to bed and just marking my place for the morning. Night all....and don't gab too much during my night! :lol:


Night night Kate, I'm off to bed too. Coven meeting in the morning and then going shopping with my neighbour in the afternoon. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> That's a good idea--may have to try and remember it for next year. I don't know why we even still do it any more anyway.


We change our clocks here in three weeks, so I told Mr P and he thinks it's a great idea. I'll let you know how he gets on


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> We change our clocks here in three weeks, so I told Mr P and he thinks it's a great idea. I'll let you know how he gets on


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> this is my funny for the day - I was looking at the parade of pandas - was looking where gypsycream was showing how she sewed up the back seam on the body - I thought to myself - gee - that is a lot of white - I didn't think there was that much to knit after you attached the white - lightbulb going off - reading directions again - oh - oh - color a was white - not brown - so here I am with a few rows to go before color b which I thought was the white. I need to start reading directions a little more carefully. so - this bear will be all dark brown and I will find another pair of needles and start another one using white for color a. do I feel dumb - oh yeah! --- sam


Don't feel bad, Sam. CRAFT hits all of us sooner or later...just blame it on the steroid shot the dr gave you..that's as good an excuse as anything!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> back from the doctor and I am still alive - a steroid shot and a script for sipro and I should be fine - hopefully that means my energy will be back also. --- sam


Glad to hear that. So glad Heidi wanted you well before she leaves. Someone needs to mow the grass while they are gone. Maybe that will get rid of that white stuff. So you don't need to mow the snow while they are gone, but you do need to be healthy so they can have peace of mind while they are enjoying their trip. We are expecting 1-3 inches of snow on Wednesday. We are saving up the rest for you and Daralene and Caren and all the rest up that way. We would not want to take too much and not have any leftovers for the rest of you. Enjoy the beautiful white stuff. I will look forward to a dusting to cover the very dirty looking snow that we have and then let it all melt away slowly. Don't want any flooding.


----------



## iamsam

what fun - and what a great place to walk or ride your bicycle. --- sam what was the tunnel for?



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam,
> Here is some information on our local canal. It ran from Basingstoke to join the river Wey and then into the river Thames. But a tunnel collapsed and bats roosted in to so now it is only nagivable up to Kings Johns Castle. Hope you find it interesting
> 
> http://www3.hants.gov.uk/basingstoke-canal


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, thank you. The "wood" is a granite rock but wasn't in focus.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Up early to see DH off to work, then I'll head back to bed.
> 
> Love the photos of the gardens and flowers. My MIL had a beautiful magnolia tree by her garage...looked wonderful all in bloom, but I especially liked the carpet of petals when they all came down. It looked like a fairy land!
> 
> SugarSugar -- was so hoping that your daughter was getting better and meds were working. BF isn't going to step up to responsibility unless she makes him...he needs a swift kick in the you know what.
> 
> Strawberry -- good to see you.
> 
> Martina - thinking of you had hope you have a great trip to London---having your son cook for you should be a real treat.
> 
> Sam -- hope you're feeling better. Mary, you didn't mention whether you were feeling better or not---I sure hope so. Prayers going out to those two little girls and their family...such burdens for one family to endure.
> 
> Yesterday was such a special day..and I spent a great deal of time with one lady who believes in mandala art...
> 
> http://www.michaelbrown.org/HTML/mandala_symbolism.htm
> 
> Here's an article on it -- I immediately thought of knitting and crocheting and sure enough on Ravelry, there are quite a few patterns....I'm sure there would be more on a full web search. I thought of so many in our tea party that would like this....Shirley, another workshop idea?
> 
> Take care all.


I am feeling better. I stopped by the family and dropped off some ham and cheese to make sandwiches with and some crackers and I am making dinner for them tomorrow evening as that will be a busy night for them. The older girls have dance lessons so everyone will be running in different directions. I will come home right after work and have Matthew help me peel potatoes. I will steam cook some potatoes, sausage and green beans like I did a few weeks ago. The oldest daughter was happy to hear that I would make that for them. I also make sweet potatoes with marshmallows on top for the son who has allergies. I also picked up some fresh fruit to give to them to eat throughout the week. It is nice that the family does not mind that I come home and cook up a quick meal for them instead of spending hours to put together a meal. I just don't have that much time so I cook quicker meals. I love my steam cooker that my DH got me about a year ago. It is about the size of a stock pot to make soups in. I can cook for a large family in that pot. I might offer to make a taco dinner for them next week. I will see more of what their need is and then determine that. I don't want to make a meal if they are heading out to the hospital for a few days. That is why making a meal at the beginning of the week is a better idea. The dad works so it is difficult for him to shop, cook, clean, and make sure the kids are doing homework. He does a wonderful job though. Faith is staying with dear friends from our church while the dad is working and mom is at the hospital with Bella. Faith is not well enough to go to school yet.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, hoping you feel less tired and a by instantly. Many hugs.
Valerie thinking of you. Hugs.
Our Spri g winds have started up for several days now. Not fun, all e orgies, Uncle Arthur, and FM OR any Autoimmune Disease act up.
My friend Jane asked me over to watch a movie on Buddhism. I rarely go out at night but as she recently lost her mom I will go. She has cared for her mom for the last five years and I respect that.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> back from the doctor and I am still alive - a steroid shot and a script for sipro and I should be fine - hopefully that means my energy will be back also. --- sam


Let's get rid of the cold before we worry too much about energy. With snow coming, your job is to stay in, stay warm and stay rested....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> are you making a quilt jynx - have I missed something? --- sam


I usually have a quilt going , Sam. This just happens to be the last square of a block of the month so I just have to assemble the whole thing and do the sashings now.... It did have time constraints so I'm glad I'm done with running down to the quilt shop on the appointed Sat.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Watching he stars hockey and something is HORIBLY wrong.. No one knows what happened but something on the Stars bench, not a part of the action... All the players started banging sticks and screaming and calling for emergency medical. The game has been stopped for 20 minutes with no announcement. Player Rich Peverly has been taken to locker room and all other players have finally gone to locker rooms. Still no announcement... Looks like the game is going to be cancelled. NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Watching he stars hockey and something is HORRIBLY wrong.. No one knows what happened but something on the Stars bench, not a part of the action... All the players started banging sticks and screaming and calling for emergency medical. The game has been stopped for 20 minutes with no announcement. Player Rich Peverly has been taken to locker room and all other players have finally gone to locker rooms. Still no announcement... Looks like the game is going to be cancelled. NOT GOOD!!!

EDIT... This player suffers from afib and had just been on the ice. He was sat out one game with a high heart rate... but has been good for several days.... He has been taken to hospital and is conscious. He does wear a monitor...


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, hoping you feel less tired and a by instantly. Many hugs.
> Valerie thinking of you. Hugs.
> Our Spri g winds have started up for several days now. Not fun, all e orgies, Uncle Arthur, and FM OR any Autoimmune Disease act up.
> My friend Jane asked me over to watch a movie on Buddhism. I rarely go out at night but as she recently lost her mom I will go. She has cared for her mom for the last five years and I respect that.


Joy, you must have interesting winds if they cause orgies :XD: :XD: :XD:

I know spell check has struck again :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I usually have a quilt going , Sam. This just happens to be the last square of a block of the month so I just have to assemble the whole thing and do the sashings now.... It did have time constraints so I'm glad I'm done with running down to the quilt shop on the appointed Sat.


I hope you will post a photo when you're dne. Do you quilt them yourself or have it done commercially? I do my own but just straightvlnes not the fancy patterns as to get it done costs about $150 & I'm to tight to pay that :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Jinx, I will post pics of the two ginger drinks I bought. One has honey, the other sugar, cayenne and calamansi.


Those look really good. I'm not a tea drinker, but a nice ginger flavor would be good, hot or cold...


----------



## Dreamweaver

81brighteyes said:


> 4:41PM and it is 76 degrees here! I took a little walk earlier to absorb more Vit.D and have changed clothes twice today because of the rising temperatures and will have to change a third time to get ready for bed. Don't be envious: it can go down to 30-40 in another two days. They didn't refer to this place as "The Wild West"for nuthin'. While walking, came upon some beautiful daffodils. My forsythia bloomed last week, but then because of the cold spell a couple of days later, they all died. Such is life here.


Yes, it was so nice and warm and sunny here today but is supposed to be cold again on Wed. I wish I were home tomorrow to take advantage and maybe start some yard clean-up. The daffodils have been out here for a bit. It looks like the restricted watering has killed a lot of knockout roses...


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Glad to hear that. So glad Heidi wanted you well before she leaves. Someone needs to mow the grass while they are gone. Maybe that will get rid of that white stuff. So you don't need to mow the snow while they are gone, but you do need to be healthy so they can have peace of mind while they are enjoying their trip. We are expecting 1-3 inches of snow on Wednesday. We are saving up the rest for you and Daralene and Caren and all the rest up that way. We would not want to take too much and not have any leftovers for the rest of you. Enjoy the beautiful white stuff. I will look forward to a dusting to cover the very dirty looking snow that we have and then let it all melt away slowly. Don't want any flooding.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I am not done teaching until April 10. I am tired of getting up everyday, but liking the money! I can't park in the garage yet, but hopefully by the end of the week I will be pulling in to park.


We bought nice metal storage racks at Sam's for mom's garage and lined the wall with those... lots of plastic storage bins... It works well...


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I am feeling better. I stopped by the family and dropped off some ham and cheese to make sandwiches with and some crackers and I am making dinner for them tomorrow evening as that will be a busy night for them. The older girls have dance lessons so everyone will be running in different directions. I will come home right after work and have Matthew help me peel potatoes. I will steam cook some potatoes, sausage and green beans like I did a few weeks ago. The oldest daughter was happy to hear that I would make that for them. I also make sweet potatoes with marshmallows on top for the son who has allergies. I also picked up some fresh fruit to give to them to eat throughout the week. It is nice that the family does not mind that I come home and cook up a quick meal for them instead of spending hours to put together a meal. I just don't have that much time so I cook quicker meals. I love my steam cooker that my DH got me about a year ago. It is about the size of a stock pot to make soups in. I can cook for a large family in that pot. I might offer to make a taco dinner for them next week. I will see more of what their need is and then determine that. I don't want to make a meal if they are heading out to the hospital for a few days. That is why making a meal at the beginning of the week is a better idea. The dad works so it is difficult for him to shop, cook, clean, and make sure the kids are doing homework. He does a wonderful job though. Faith is staying with dear friends from our church while the dad is working and mom is at the hospital with Bella. Faith is not well enough to go to school yet.


I have a feeling they would be lost without you. You are their angel for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I thought to myself - gee - that is a lot of white - I didn't think there was that much to knit after you attached the white - lightbulb going off - reading directions again - oh - oh - color a was white - not brown - so here I am with a few rows to go before color b which I thought was the white. I need to start reading directions a little more carefully. so - this bear will be all dark brown and I will find another pair of needles and start another one using white for color a. do I feel dumb - oh yeah! --- sam


In the world of real bears, the brown one is quite popular. That is apparently what your yarn wanted to be.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, hoping you feel less tired and a by instantly. Many hugs.
> Valerie thinking of you. Hugs.
> Our Spri g winds have started up for several days now. Not fun, all e orgies, Uncle Arthur, and FM OR any Autoimmune Disease act up.
> My friend Jane asked me over to watch a movie on Buddhism. I rarely go out at night but as she recently lost her mom I will go. She has cared for her mom for the last five years and I respect that.


I finally got up and fixed up just for DH. He had gone out to the store. When he got home I was still getting ready and he reminded me of my Knitting Guild. What a sweetie. I would have completely missed it. Quite interesting as they did a presentation on Aran knitting and its history. Apparently what I knew was myth and not true. Disappointing, but much better to know the truth. Don't have my notes with me but will tell more tomorrow.

Felt more energetic with the evening and then DH fixed supper for me. He did the grocery shopping today and made supper so I feel like a queen for the day. Oh yes, and I musn't forget, he fixed the coffee maker. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Interesting that you mentioned that about the immune diseases. Yes, my fibro and exhaustion are really kicking up at the moment, but I am just so very thankful that I can rest when I need to. I used to have to work through it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> In the world of real bears, the brown one is quite popular. That is apparently what your yarn wanted to be.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Oh yes, I vote for brown.
I'm sure a brown bear could have a touch of white.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you will post a photo when you're dne. Do you quilt them yourself or have it done commercially? I do my own but just straightvlnes not the fancy patterns as to get it done costs about $150 & I'm to tight to pay that :roll:


I quilt them myself. Mostly be hand... though I do charity quilts and paper pieced ones on the machine.... I would love to have a long arm machine... and the room to store it but would have to do a lot of quilts for others to justify that kind of expense....


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I finally got up and fixed up just for DH. He had gone out to the store. When he got home I was still getting ready and he reminded me of my Knitting Guild. What a sweetie. I would have completely missed it. Quite interesting as they did a presentation on Aran and its history. Apparently what I knew was myth and not true. Disappointing, but much better to know the truth. Don't have my notes with me but will tell more tomorrow.
> 
> Felt more energetic with the evening and then DH fixed supper for me. He did the grocery shopping today and made supper so I feel like a queen for the day. Oh yes, and I musn't forget, he fixed the coffee maker. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Interesting that you mentioned that about the immune diseases. Yes, my fibro and exhaustion are really kicking up at the moment, but I am just so very thankful that I can rest when I need to. I used to have to work through it.


Good to hear you were feeling more energetic. Oh to have some one else do the grocery shopping for you and fix supper, very nice indeed. YIPPIE!!!!!! the coffee maker is fixed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

They have cancelled the hockey game...... I'm caught up and ready to do a little knitting...

BTW,,, The post office was really quite the experience. Australian package was just under 4 lbs. and cost $31. English package was 4 lb. 15 oz. and cost $59. to send. I told them not to bother returning it if it couldn't delivered... just abandon it. Know way am I paying that twice....


----------



## NanaCaren

Just checking in after a day full of surprises and changed plans at every corner it seems. I did still get out to swim, was nice seems I nearly changed my mind. 

Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many. 

Whilst I was out driving today I stopped to take a photo. this place is rather busy during the summer months with fishing boats. It is popular for salmon when they are in season.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> They have cancelled the hockey game...... I'm caught up and ready to do a little knitting...
> 
> BTW,,, The post office was really quite the experience. Australian package was just under 4 lbs. and cost $31. English package was 4 lb. 15 oz. and cost $59. to send. I told them not to bother returning it if it couldn't delivered... just abandon it. Know way am I paying that twice....


The price is quite scary for sure. I don't blame you for not wanting it returned, I wouldn't either.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an over cast Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 7:37am. We received another 15cm/6" if snow last night. :|
> 
> Coffee this morning a random cup from the cupboard. One of the teens cups not mine. . The new snow taken from inside.
> 
> Happy healing energy to those in need. Warm calming hugs for all.


Coffee cup is cute, but that sky photo, is awesome, is that a cloud? Or what


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this year I did not change the clocks until midafternoon on sunday - I think it really helped - I don't have that "missing an hours sleep' syndrome" like I usually had. think I fooled the body somehow. --- sam


I never changed my clocks until this morning. I figured I didn't have anything pressing to do yesterday and wanted to see how long it took the teens to figure it out. this morning Michael realised they hadn't been changed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Coffee cup is cute, but that sky photo, is awesome, is that a cloud? Or what


 Thank you! Yes it is a cloud, I thought it was rather interesting. Love clouds and send the photos on to a friend that is cloud crazy as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

It is 2C/36f and RAINING out..... In an hour it says this will turn to snow. We will see in the morning what it looks like out there. The temperature is to drop down to -2c/28f by morning. Very strange weather for sure. 

I am heading to bed going to be a long day tomorrow.Seth will be here from early in the morning until just after five. 

Good night everyone sleep well and pleasant dreams. 
Healing hugs to those in need of them and gentle soothing hugs for everyone.


----------



## Grannypeg

Setting the clocks ahead really played havoc with my my body today. All day long I was hoping someone would throw me a pillow. I imagine it will be like this most of the week.

Sam - love your story on knitting your panda bear. Sounds like something I would do - I'm in good company.

Gwenie - love the puppy story - something you will be able to tell and laugh about for years.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Watching he stars hockey and something is HORRIBLY wrong.. No one knows what happened but something on the Stars bench, not a part of the action... All the players started banging sticks and screaming and calling for emergency medical. The game has been stopped for 20 minutes with no announcement. Player Rich Peverly has been taken to locker room and all other players have finally gone to locker rooms. Still no announcement... Looks like the game is going to be cancelled. NOT GOOD!!!
> 
> EDIT... This player suffers from afib and had just been on the ice. He was sat out one game with a high heart rate... but has been good for several days.... He has been taken to hospital and is conscious. He does wear a monitor...


Oh dear. Sure hope he will be alright. Thank goodness they got help right away. Sad when someone so young has problems like this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, you must have interesting winds if they cause orgies :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I know spell check has struck again :lol:


Oh Bonnie, I missed that one. :XD: :XD: :XD: You really made me laugh on that one.

Tonight at the Knitting Guild the president said that the Fashion Show was coming up and she hoped we'd all been holding onto our goodies to show them. Several of the ladies started laughing on that one and she innocently said, What? What did I say. The president is real down home and took it all in good stride, laughing along with everyone. It has not turned out to be a group of stuck up ladies after all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle, I sure would enjoy those ginger drinks and think that one with the ginger and cayenne would knock Sam's cold or a loop. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> They have cancelled the hockey game...... I'm caught up and ready to do a little knitting...
> 
> BTW,,, The post office was really quite the experience. Australian package was just under 4 lbs. and cost $31. English package was 4 lb. 15 oz. and cost $59. to send. I told them not to bother returning it if it couldn't delivered... just abandon it. Know way am I paying that twice....


Not sure now of the weight, but a parcel I sent to the US cost me $68, a couple of years ago. I can seldom get parcels to the UK for less than $15. Have not yet sent the KAP squares, so I don't know what they will cost me. Just by the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear you were feeling more energetic. Oh to have some one else do the grocery shopping for you and fix supper, very nice indeed. YIPPIE!!!!!! the coffee maker is fixed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, and now he is going to the store to get me a snack. My day to be babied. Loving every minute of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in after a day full of surprises and changed plans at every corner it seems. I did still get out to swim, was nice seems I nearly changed my mind.
> 
> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.
> 
> Whilst I was out driving today I stopped to take a photo. this place is rather busy during the summer months with fishing boats. It is popular for salmon when they are in season.


So sorry to hear about Lindsey. Indeed heartbreaking. It hardly seems fair and so hard to understand My sincere sympathies to her family and all of you who knew her and will miss her.
Beautiful picture.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> They have cancelled the hockey game...... I'm caught up and ready to do a little knitting...
> 
> BTW,,, The post office was really quite the experience. Australian package was just under 4 lbs. and cost $31. English package was 4 lb. 15 oz. and cost $59. to send. I told them not to bother returning it if it couldn't delivered... just abandon it. Know way am I paying that twice....


It really can be so expensive to do things overseas. I was sending my friend in Germany a subscription to "In Style" magazine and it cost me $100 for a year. She wanted the American one, not the German publication. I had to stop when I started helping my sister but I wonder if she had any idea how much it cost me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angelyaya, such beautiful flowers from your son. :thumbup: 

Purple, do so love the photos of the canal. What a beautiful spot and love the way the branches come in on the right of the photo. Nice place to walk or be in a boat.


----------



## Grannypeg

So sorry to hear about Lindsey. Prayers coming for the family.

Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.


----------



## kehinkle

Condolences to Lindsey's family and friends. 

The ginger drinks are nice. I like that the one has cayenne in it and it isn't too spicy. I plan on drinking at least one a day. I think that it keeps the germs at bay and I like the taste. Some people don't like ginger and it is hard to convince them to try it. I grate it up and put it in honey, also. Tell everyone I only eat sushi for the pickled ginger.

I am still in Memphis. Don't know why I didn't get a load but one will pop soon. I will go home in a couple weeks, if I don't get something close. Been such lovely weather that I am loathe to leave it.

Grandmapeggy, those are some lovely and talented DGC you have. I betthe play was fabulous. None of mine were in school plays. Couple of them have been in chorus but I haven't seen any programs with them. 

Almost midnight here and I should try to get to sleep. Have the panda body done and the head at three last decrease. Need to stuff it before as I am doing it in the round and the opening will be too little. 

Good day to all starting on Tuesday and good night to the rest.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam

oooh orgies in the desert - do tell joy. --- sam


sassafras123 said:


> Angora, hoping you feel less tired and a by instantly. Many hugs.
> Valerie thinking of you. Hugs.
> Our Spri g winds have started up for several days now. Not fun, all e orgies, Uncle Arthur, and FM OR any Autoimmune Disease act up.


----------



## iamsam

do you do the quilting? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I usually have a quilt going , Sam. This just happens to be the last square of a block of the month so I just have to assemble the whole thing and do the sashings now.... It did have time constraints so I'm glad I'm done with running down to the quilt shop on the appointed Sat.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy zooming rich's way - he will be ok won't he? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Watching he stars hockey and something is HORRIBLY wrong.. No one knows what happened but something on the Stars bench, not a part of the action... All the players started banging sticks and screaming and calling for emergency medical. The game has been stopped for 20 minutes with no announcement. Player Rich Peverly has been taken to locker room and all other players have finally gone to locker rooms. Still no announcement... Looks like the game is going to be cancelled. NOT GOOD!!!
> 
> EDIT... This player suffers from afib and had just been on the ice. He was sat out one game with a high heart rate... but has been good for several days.... He has been taken to hospital and is conscious. He does wear a monitor...


----------



## iamsam

thanks jynx - I am partial to brown bears - own many. this will just be added to my collection. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> In the world of real bears, the brown one is quite popular. That is apparently what your yarn wanted to be.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> I quilt them myself. Mostly be hand... though I do charity quilts and paper pieced ones on the machine.... I would love to have a long arm machine... and the room to store it but would have to do a lot of quilts for others to justify that kind of expense....


Yes, would certainly have to do lots of quilts & it does take a lot of space. One of the ladies in my quilt club has one but she has a huge house & it's only her & husband & they are well off so she can indulge her hobbies.


----------



## Angelyaya5

thewren said:


> back from the doctor and I am still alive - a steroid shot and a script for sipro and I should be fine - hopefully that means my energy will be back also. --- sam


So glad Heidi(my daughter's name also) made you go to the doctor. You should be feeling better by Wednesday. Don't over do now Sam. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.


She and her family have been in my prayers, and will continue to be... So very sorry for their loss and hope that they will celebrate her life, as it sounds like she did every day.


----------



## iamsam

that is sad - healing energy encircling you and her family. ---- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in after a day full of surprises and changed plans at every corner it seems. I did still get out to swim, was nice seems I nearly changed my mind.
> 
> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.
> 
> Whilst I was out driving today I stopped to take a photo. this place is rather busy during the summer months with fishing boats. It is popular for salmon when they are in season.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, sorry for the loss of your friend Lindsey, my condolences.

Pacer, you are a special friend to the family with the sick children,I am sure the parents think you are their guardian angel. It is such a help for them not to have to worry about what to feed the children. I hope the doctors can find answers to their problems & find a good treatment so they can get back to a normal life.

I saw on the news about the young hockey player collapsing, I hope he is OK.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure now of the weight, but a parcel I sent to the US cost me $68, a couple of years ago. I can seldom get parcels to the UK for less than $15. Have not yet sent the KAP squares, so I don't know what they will cost me. Just by the way.


Hopefully, that won't be horrid.... They should not be very heavy. It is a shame that the high postage keeps us from doing little niceties for,our overseas friends...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> do you do the quilting? --- sam


Yes.... And DH likes to look at the back just to see all the stitches..... I have four that need sandwiching and hand quilting and two that need to be machine quilted. Guess I need to start toughening up the fingertips....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, would certainly have to do lots of quilts & it does take a lot of space. One of the ladies in my quilt club has one but she has a huge house & it's only her & husband & they are well off so she can indulge her hobbies.


One of the gals at the hair salon has one and has said I can come use it, but would feel funny doing that without paying her something..... Besides, the set-up is not all that easy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

The latest report on the hockey player is that he is conscious and stable at a local hospital and will undergo a battery do tests. A woman Dr. out of the stands was among the first to reach him and they we able to get a heartbeat back on the first try. That is apparently a good sign.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just frogged everything I knit this evening. Must have gotten off pattern right off the bat. I am really start to hate this blanket!!!! Maybe I should have stuck to quilting this evening. I need a success story so may just do a scarf out of one of my new yarns tomorrow at sit and stitch.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Hopefully, that won't be horrid.... They should not be very heavy. It is a shame that the high postage keeps us from doing little niceties for,our overseas friends...


Even within Canada postage is nuts,I sent my cousin some mocassins I made & it cost over $12 to send to Ontario. I can't imagine what it would cost overseas. I think it was $8 to send my KAP squares


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes.... And DH likes to look at the back just to see all the stitches..... I have four that need sandwiching and hand quilting and two that need to be machine quilted. Guess I need to start toughening up the fingertips....


I only do one at a time & complete that before I start another, I don't want a bunch of WIPs. Last winter I made 3 tops while waiting for batting to come on sale & it bothered me they were hanging about, I finally got the finished just before Christmas. The same with my knitting, only one thing at a time


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> The latest report on the hockey player is that he is conscious and stable at a local hospital and will undergo a battery do tests. A woman Dr. out of the stands was among the first to reach him and they we able to get a heartbeat back on the first try. That is apparently a good sign.


Good that he is doing OK. Hopefully they can find a good treatment for him too young to have that kind of trouble!


----------



## iamsam

the quilters in our church always used a thimble. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Yes.... And DH likes to look at the back just to see all the stitches..... I have four that need sandwiching and hand quilting and two that need to be machine quilted. Guess I need to start toughening up the fingertips....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Hopefully, that won't be horrid.... They should not be very heavy. It is a shame that the high postage keeps us from doing little niceties for,our overseas friends...


It is a bit ridiculous when the postage equals or is greater than the value of the contents!


----------



## Lurker 2

I hope this link works

http:/www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQGi88

mmmm not sure what is wrong- it worked for Sam but I am getting Apache something or other!


----------



## iamsam

I wish I could say spring is approaching the northern hemisphere --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link works
> 
> http:/www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQGi88
> 
> mmmm not sure what is wrong- it worked for Sam but I am getting Apache something or other!


----------



## iamsam

note I tried just copy and paste in your address line - it works.

see if this works.


----------



## iamsam

this is for all you sock knitters --- sam

http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710

and now to bed --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee

Thank you all for your support at this difficult time for me. Things have calmed down, but I have definitely been emotionally hurt by this. 

Not sure I mentioned this but I had my mother speak to my sister and find out why she seemed to hate me.

The answer that came back has lifted the pressure on me from the parental units a fair bit. My "oh so loving" sister does not trust me around her kids and thinks the way I speak and act is embarrassing. This, I might add, is from a woman who has screamed and sworn at her own kids quite regularly. If I have said this before, I don't know why she doesn't trust me with her kids, I have never physically hurt them, nor have I verbally abused them. I occasionally swear, but not to her extent. 

As to the way I behave, I have decided that at my age, I will behave my way, and if she or anyone has a problem, they can deal with it. I have given up trying to fit other peoples image of me and am setting my own course. As I am almost 50 I finally accepted that I am the way I am and I am no longer prepared to try to fit other peoples mold for me.

I am going to the party Saturday, and my niece will get her necklace then, but not in costume. I have made a long top from the satin instead.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> this is my funny for the day - I was looking at the parade of pandas - was looking where gypsycream was showing how she sewed up the back seam on the body - I thought to myself - gee - that is a lot of white - I didn't think there was that much to knit after you attached the white - lightbulb going off - reading directions again - oh - oh - color a was white - not brown - so here I am with a few rows to go before color b which I thought was the white. I need to start reading directions a little more carefully. so - this bear will be all dark brown and I will find another pair of needles and start another one using white for color a. do I feel dumb - oh yeah! --- sam


Can't you make yours a 'raeb' or reverse bear and use the white as you had planned? Or really it is an Adnap....a negative panda.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link works
> 
> http:/www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQGi88
> 
> mmmm not sure what is wrong- it worked for Sam but I am getting Apache something or other!


Worked for me, and what a nice surprise as Dylan Winter and his family lived in the village next to where we lived in north Bucks. He was a lot younger then (so was I), and had just started to do wonderful radio talks about his various expeditions, such as crossing the US on horseback, when the quarter horse he bought turned out to be pregnant, at the same time as his wife.... So he gave very personal views of his emotions. "A Hack goes West" is the book of it.
He still does a lot of travel documentaries, and anything horse-related, and is a proper country lad. He used to be on the Farming Today radio programme early in the mornings, and was a popular speaker at our local WI.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> this is for all you sock knitters --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710
> 
> and now to bed --- sam


Beautiful socks but ooh the price for the kit!!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I dont really care for them either but, they do stick together as a family no matter what. Only reason I let them watch it to begin with.


The reason MAryanne likes the Simpsons so much is that it is so easy to understand their facial expressions.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this is my funny for the day - I was looking at the parade of pandas - was looking where gypsycream was showing how she sewed up the back seam on the body - I thought to myself - gee - that is a lot of white - I didn't think there was that much to knit after you attached the white - lightbulb going off - reading directions again - oh - oh - color a was white - not brown - so here I am with a few rows to go before color b which I thought was the white. I need to start reading directions a little more carefully. so - this bear will be all dark brown and I will find another pair of needles and start another one using white for color a. do I feel dumb - oh yeah! --- sam


While I haven't managed to get the colours wrong I was finding it very hard to remember which was which. The pattern is so long that finding the relevant page was a hassle. I finally wrote them outand have the sheet in the bag with the yarn. She confused me as well by reversing the colour order from the fuzzy yarns to the plain yarn. Yours will be unique Sam I haven't seen any other single colour ones that I remember.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.
> 
> .


So sorry for the family but at least she is no longer suffering- and this will be a comfort for the family.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Blimey! 
Soemthing has happened to Jeff King nad my gal Aliy Zirkle has passed him on the final trail section into Nome, so It looks like she may win. She's not too far away...so back to watching. It's an exciting finish!


----------



## Angelyaya5

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope this link works
> 
> http:/www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQGi88
> 
> mmmm not sure what is wrong- it worked for Sam but I am getting Apache something or other!


What a fantastic video, absolutely love things like this! Thank you for posting.


----------



## darowil

Grannypeg said:


> Setting the clocks ahead really played havoc with my my body today. All day long I was hoping someone would throw me a pillow. .


Thats how I've felt all day and I can't blame time changes. Will have an early night, but haven't been sleeping well recently so hopefully will tonight.

Spent the afternoon at my brothers some of the time with him and the rest of the time with removalists. He has just moved to NSW right next to Camberra (the Australian capital) for work in Canberra. he had joped the removelists would come while he was still there- which they did just. The taxi to take him to the airport arrived while the truck was backing down his drive to load up! So he has arrive din Canberra and his gear should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> what fun - and what a great place to walk or ride your bicycle. --- sam what was the tunnel for?


The boats used to go through the tunnel to Basingstoke, it was easier to make a tunnel than do a long detour round it, but since the bats have colonized it no one can touch it as the bats are protected by law. I believe they arwe trying to clear the other end of the tunnel to Basingstoke, but the two bits will never be joined up.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. I'm off to my 'coven' this morning, ur new little member willbe there this morning so I am taking her the doll I have knitted for her. This afternoon I am going shopping with my neightbour who needs a posh frock for a theatre first night party. We are going to Reading which is the country town of the Royal County of Berkshire.

Sendinging peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Photos for Tuesday......


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> note I tried just copy and paste in your address line - it works.
> 
> see if this works.


This definitely does work- it is about the magnificent displays of Starlings coming in to roost at night.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Worked for me, and what a nice surprise as Dylan Winter and his family lived in the village next to where we lived in north Bucks. He was a lot younger then (so was I), and had just started to do wonderful radio talks about his various expeditions, such as crossing the US on horseback, when the quarter horse he bought turned out to be pregnant, at the same time as his wife.... So he gave very personal views of his emotions. "A Hack goes West" is the book of it.
> He still does a lot of travel documentaries, and anything horse-related, and is a proper country lad. He used to be on the Farming Today radio programme early in the mornings, and was a popular speaker at our local WI.


The small circles the world can go in! Very interesting, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Beautiful socks but ooh the price for the kit!!


Wow! I see what you mean about price!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> this is for all you sock knitters --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710
> 
> and now to bed --- sam


Nice cheap socks I see. They are lovely but not at $99!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> no one except me enjoy corn beef so if I want corn beef and cabbage I will have to go out for dinner. I don't have a crockpot recipe but I have these three from jonibee whom we hear very little from lately. they all sound good. I might add that I think you could put your brisket in the crock pot with a half cup of liquid - turn it on low and let it go 8/10 hours or in testing it it seems done. --- sam


I like corned beef done in a slow cooker for 6 - 8 hours. Put corned beef into slowcooker, cover in water and 1/3 cup red wine vinegar, 1 tablespoon honey, and several whole peppercorns. After 4 hours, add halved baby potatoes. I serve this sometime with choko and white sauce.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Tessadele said:


> Now I'll have to put the aciclovir cream all round my mouth to prevent the cold sores developing, not good for Julian if he wants a good-night kiss. I must say it's one of the best things the NHS has done for me, preventing cold sores. Wish they could do the same for Uncle Arthur.
> 
> Tessa


Cold sores have been a bane for me since childhood, always broke out right before school pics, most have 1 on my face as a result. Last year I got put onto using raw Lemon Essential Oil - a drop or two onto developing blister and again after it busts. Stops the cold sore in its tracks and seems to hold the virus back for several weeks instead of almost straight away. This is the first treatment that has worked for me.


----------



## busyworkerbee

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope he always has that same sweet smile...I know the kids have to grow up, but I just love Luke and all kids at this age!!


Kids this age and younger almost always make me smile, they enjoy life in a way we, as adults, have lost. I also love the tiny little starfish hands on the little babies.


----------



## Pup lover

Finally able to get on and find you all! Missed the end of last weeks party probably wont be able to catch up there. You all have been very chatty this week already 66 pages. Our wireless router died so I havent been able to use my Kindle and DH needed the computer for school so I was without. Hopefully tomorrow can get the new router hooked up. Working full time is exhausting! I really do not want to go back to this job 40 hours a week. Have been looking for something different. DH and I are going to share a motor newspaper route for a while anyway. We will see how it goes. Pick up papers at 2:30 a.m. and deliver by 6 Mon -Fri 7 on Sat and Sun and pays $1,350.00 a month. Figure if we share it I do 4 days a week he does 3 and there is a sub already knows the route if we want to go out of town. It will be some much needed extra income to help with my medical bills from last year and to get the credit cards paid off that were built up from my being off work. I am looking for something in the clerical medical field, will give me my own benefits and still be in the clerical realm of what I already do. Looking at a class in the fall to help with the medical part. The newspaper route will at least still give me some freedom during the day for being with my mom and cooking for DMIL. 

Have no idea whats going on with all of you, prayers and hugs for all who need them. Will try to get caught up, somebody pm or email me if need be please.


----------



## Pup lover

they are calling for us to get anywhere from 4 to 8 inches of the white stuff tonight! Its almost gone, it was 58 here yesterday sposed to be the same today and tonight freezing rain, sleet and snow. Oh well,almost the middle of March cant last much longer can it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

The last big quilt I hand stitched (king size) took me 2 years to finish doing it....LOL.....I've gotten so for baby quilts I machine stitch them. I too would love a long arm quilting machine but that will never happen. The only way to justify such an expense would be to sell the quilts and that won't happen either...LOL.

Prayers for you NanaCaren and for Lindsey's family. 


Dreamweaver said:


> Yes.... And DH likes to look at the back just to see all the stitches..... I have four that need sandwiching and hand quilting and two that need to be machine quilted. Guess I need to start toughening up the fingertips....


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~recognition of what he has written. A great-great-*GREAT* book! 'nuff said.
> 
> PupLover: what is Oyster?
> 
> It is an audio book website along with Scribd (I think thats spelled right)where you pay a monthly fee and you can listen to as many books as you want. I just learned of both of them myself so not sure of all of the ins and outs of them. I used to do audiobooks.com but they are a bit more expensive and you pay the fee but still have to buy the books and they arent cheap. If you have a Kindle Amazon has free books and you can use the text to talk mode and have them read to you. sometimes the voice is pretty computerized not a real voice though.
> 
> what did I miss about Cracker Barrel? Going there tonight for supper with oldest DS.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> thanks martina - I am sure the weather has something to do with my mood. I will be fine while they are gone - I told them I was going to throw a party every night. --- sam


I'm sure Heidi is worried about you throwing wild parties while they are gone! Behave yourself Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dawn good luck in finding a new job...one in the medical field. I hope the newspaper route works out for you. You've probably thought of it but be sure to consider the gas you will be using to do a route. Can so relate to needing to pay off medical expenses since i've been there too. Will keep you i my prayers that all works out. I also just had to have my wireless router replaced. Mine was so old that even the service provider couldn't connect to it...since I have a contract with them though it was upgraded for free and actually is less per month than what I was paying.



Pup lover said:


> Finally able to get on and find you all! Missed the end of last weeks party probably wont be able to catch up there. You all have been very chatty this week already 66 pages. Our wireless router died so I havent been able to use my Kindle and DH needed the computer for school so I was without. Hopefully tomorrow can get the new router hooked up. Working full time is exhausting! I really do not want to go back to this job 40 hours a week. Have been looking for something different. DH and I are going to share a motor newspaper route for a while anyway. We will see how it goes. Pick up papers at 2:30 a.m. and deliver by 6 Mon -Fri 7 on Sat and Sun and pays $1,350.00 a month. Figure if we share it I do 4 days a week he does 3 and there is a sub already knows the route if we want to go out of town. It will be some much needed extra income to help with my medical bills from last year and to get the credit cards paid off that were built up from my being off work. I am looking for something in the clerical medical field, will give me my own benefits and still be in the clerical realm of what I already do. Looking at a class in the fall to help with the medical part. The newspaper route will at least still give me some freedom during the day for being with my mom and cooking for DMIL.
> 
> Have no idea whats going on with all of you, prayers and hugs for all who need them. Will try to get caught up, somebody pm or email me if need be please.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier. 

Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier. 

Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to appointment in Augusta now. Will mark my spot and ttyl.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


The shot of the snow and sunrise is so lovely! The mug is certainly interesting!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bonnie7591 said:


> I usually switch to sandals & bare feet as soon as possible in the spring & hate when fall comes & I have to go back to shoes.


I, too, spend as little time as I can in closed in shoes and always have bare feet at home except in the middle of winter when I wear open toe slippers in the house.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Watching he stars hockey and something is HORRIBLY wrong.. No one knows what happened but something on the Stars bench, not a part of the action... All the players started banging sticks and screaming and calling for emergency medical. The game has been stopped for 20 minutes with no announcement. Player Rich Peverly has been taken to locker room and all other players have finally gone to locker rooms. Still no announcement... Looks like the game is going to be cancelled. NOT GOOD!!!
> 
> EDIT... This player suffers from afib and had just been on the ice. He was sat out one game with a high heart rate... but has been good for several days.... He has been taken to hospital and is conscious. He does wear a monitor...


I heard this on the news this morning, Jynx. I wonder if this will end his hockely playing. I did get the impression that he was doing well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in after a day full of surprises and changed plans at every corner it seems. I did still get out to swim, was nice seems I nearly changed my mind.
> 
> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.
> 
> Whilst I was out driving today I stopped to take a photo. this place is rather busy during the summer months with fishing boats. It is popular for salmon when they are in season.


Thank you for the cheery cartoon and the lovely snow scene. 
So sorry to hear about Lindsey but we know she's no longer suffering. I will pray for comfort for her family....
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Setting the clocks ahead really played havoc with my my body today. All day long I was hoping someone would throw me a pillow. I imagine it will be like this most of the week.
> 
> Sam - love your story on knitting your panda bear. Sounds like something I would do - I'm in good company.
> 
> Gwenie - love the puppy story - something you will be able to tell and laugh about for years.


Since I don't have to get up to go to work, I changed the clocks but my body is still on regular time so I'm sleeping an hour later (by the clock) and it makes it seem like half the day is gone by the time I get up and get moving!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> The latest report on the hockey player is that he is conscious and stable at a local hospital and will undergo a battery do tests. A woman Dr. out of the stands was among the first to reach him and they we able to get a heartbeat back on the first try. That is apparently a good sign.


So glad to hear he is ok. I googled it this morning and sounds like he will be alright. So glad. A near tragedy averted and how wonderful that doctor got a heartbeat back so quickly.

Sadly, one of our friends, 64, died from heart disease Sunday. I just read about it this morning. I had looked for him at DH's concert as he always comes. He was a radio announcer for the local PBS station here, with a music program, for over 30 years and such an interesting person. There will be a memorial this Sunday. He was from NYC originally where his parents were also involved in music.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Even within Canada postage is nuts,I sent my cousin some mocassins I made & it cost over $12 to send to Ontario. I can't imagine what it would cost overseas. I think it was $8 to send my KAP squares


Were those the gorgeous moccasins you posted a photo of a while back? I still remember how beautiful those were.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Just frogged everything I knit this evening. Must have gotten off pattern right off the bat. I am really start to hate this blanket!!!! Maybe I should have stuck to quilting this evening. I need a success story so may just do a scarf out of one of my new yarns tomorrow at sit and stitch.


Oh No! :shock: :shock: :roll: 
Yes, a success story will be a good follow-up.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> this is for all you sock knitters --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710
> 
> and now to bed --- sam


Lovely socks...but like I'd spend $100 for a sock kit! These people are living on a different planet!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee

TNS said:


> I understand how you feel about this wicked crime but personally I think there was a big question about his guilt. He denied being involved right to the end, and there were others involved who have got away scot-free. I just hope that the verdict was correct.....


Always the way. We are waiting for the verdict to come down on a child abduction/murder with intention of sex assault to come down. It has taken many years to get to this point so I am hoping the legals have the correct person. Will find out in the next few days if they did, and if they were convincing in their arguments. I only hope it is not a hung jury, the child's family do not need to go through this again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> this is for all you sock knitters --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710
> 
> and now to bed --- sam


Wow, are those gorgeous!!!!!!

I guess that yak yarn is quite expensive. You sure wouldn't want to accidentally felt those after paying all that money.


----------



## jknappva

As to the way I behave, I have decided that at my age, I will behave my way, and if she or anyone has a problem, they can deal with it. I have given up trying to fit other peoples image of me and am setting my own course. As I am almost 50 I finally accepted that I am the way I am and I am no longer prepared to try to fit other peoples mold for me.

It took me a lot longer to realize that I don't have to do or behave the way others want me to...since I'm much older than you and just had that light dawn a couple of months ago. I feel like at my age, I can do what I want (as long as I'm not hurting anyone!) and not have to explain my actions to anyone.
I'm sure you were hurt by your sister but I think you're right. Seems that she's condemning you for the same things she does!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Can't you make yours a 'raeb' or reverse bear and use the white as you had planned? Or really it is an Adnap....a negative panda.


Here's to Adnaps. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. I'm off to my 'coven' this morning, ur new little member willbe there this morning so I am taking her the doll I have knitted for her. This afternoon I am going shopping with my neightbour who needs a posh frock for a theatre first night party. We are going to Reading which is the country town of the Royal County of Berkshire.
> 
> Sendinging peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday......


I've read about the canals being built and how the railroads ended their building. Interesting so see pictures.
Love your friendly visitor and flowers are always welcome!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This definitely does work- it is about the magnificent displays of Starlings coming in to roost at night.


Wonderful...when I was growing up in the country, we would have flocks of blackbirds that seemed to cover the sky....I think DDT did a job of eliminating so many of our birds.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> This definitely does work- it is about the magnificent displays of Starlings coming in to roost at night.


How beautiful Julie. Just magical.

I do have a small group that come to rest in my tree in the autumn and now in the spring. The tree looks like it has living leaves on it, but the birds are so alert that if I try to take a photo even from inside the house they take off.

Two incredible things I have seen, the migration of birds like what you showed. I was traveling from Ohio to Texas for the birth of my sister's first baby and the whole way, for over a thousand miles, there were millions of birds migrating along the same route. More joining in all along the route. The other was seeing a tree in the Finger Lakes with leaves that turned out to be all monarch butterflies and they were resting on their migration. From time to time a few would take off but not all together.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. I'm off to my 'coven' this morning, ur new little member willbe there this morning so I am taking her the doll I have knitted for her. This afternoon I am going shopping with my neightbour who needs a posh frock for a theatre first night party. We are going to Reading which is the country town of the Royal County of Berkshire.
> 
> Sendinging peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday......


Such a lovely home you have. Really love that sun porch. What do you call it?
Can't wait till nice enough to walk along our canal again. Well, if it is sunny and warm I might try today before that storm hits again. Not looking forward to that at all. Funny how at the beginning of winter I am putting photos on of snow with what looks like diamonds sparkling. Now the snow is full of dirt and not looking so pretty. Well at least it will be white again after the storm.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Only about 3 hrs. sleep last night so I'm off now to see if I can get back to sleep. Sure hope so. My sleep is upside down. Wonder if this is part of aging for some of us??


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The shot of the snow and sunrise is so lovely! The mug is certainly interesting!


Thank you! Chrissy collects mugs, mostly they are used to hold things in here room. Thought I'd get a photo before it vanished.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> How beautiful Julie. Just magical.
> 
> I do have a small group that come to rest in my tree in the autumn and now in the spring. The tree looks like it has living leaves on it, but the birds are so alert that if I try to take a photo even from inside the house they take off.
> 
> Two incredible things I have seen, the migration of birds like what you showed. I was traveling from Ohio to Texas for the birth of my sister's first baby and the whole way, for over a thousand miles, there were millions of birds migrating along the same route. More joining in all along the route. The other was seeing a tree in the Finger Lakes with leaves that turned out to be all monarch butterflies and they were resting on their migration. From time to time a few would take off but not all together.


How wonderful, literally! I've seen smaller flocks of starlings, they used to collect and roost in a tall hedge near our house in Buckinghamshire, but nowhere near the numbers seen in the film. I would love to see the Monarch butterflies in person, it must be so magical. The only recent experience of migrating birds was a couple of years ago when a massive flock of swallows, swifts and martins alighted in the neighbourhood gardens on their way south for the winter. I just happened to look out of the window and there they were!


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Second time:


~~~LOVE the daffodils...as we sit under a winter storm watch! :? :? :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I have a feeling they would be lost without you. You are their angel for sure. :thumbup:


~~~DITTO that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Condolences to Lindsey's family and friends.
> 
> The ginger drinks are nice. I like that the one has cayenne in it and it isn't too spicy. I plan on drinking at least one a day. I think that it keeps the germs at bay and I like the taste. Some people don't like ginger and it is hard to convince them to try it. I grate it up and put it in honey, also. Tell everyone I only eat sushi for the pickled ginger.
> 
> I am still in Memphis. Don't know why I didn't get a load but one will pop soon. I will go home in a couple weeks, if I don't get something close. Been such lovely weather that I am loathe to leave it.
> 
> Grandmapeggy, those are some lovely and talented DGC you have. I betthe play was fabulous. None of mine were in school plays. Couple of them have been in chorus but I haven't seen any programs with them.
> 
> Almost midnight here and I should try to get to sleep. Have the panda body done and the head at three last decrease. Need to stuff it before as I am doing it in the round and the opening will be too little.
> 
> Good day to all starting on Tuesday and good night to the rest.
> 
> Kathy


~~~I'd stay there a while...Ohio is supposed to get a big hit with "Vulcan"...the latest winter storm that is looming!


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> How beautiful Julie. Just magical.
> 
> Two incredible things I have seen, the migration of birds like what you showed. I was traveling from Ohio to Texas for the birth of my sister's first baby and the whole way, for over a thousand miles, there were millions of birds migrating along the same route. More joining in all along the route. The other was seeing a tree in the Finger Lakes with leaves that turned out to be all monarch butterflies and they were resting on their migration. From time to time a few would take off but not all together.


When we were in New Zealand there was a bush where the Monarchs lived. I had ever seen anything like it. Julie, do you know what special bush they need to survive? was it a milk bush? I am not sure but I think the Monarchs started from New Zealand but am not sure whether they were the same ones that ended up at home. They must have had a long flight from there though - wherever they flew to. I will have to look that up.

I love to watch the Canada Geese gathering all over this area and they fly in huge 'V's - and the V's are perfect. They honk as they fly over heading south. then another 'v will join them. I remember as a child at my Grandfather's place in the country that fields would be full of them gathering for the flight. YOu can hear them coming and they are very noisy . Wonderful Sight. When we were on our way to Arizona they would fly over us and I would 
always wonder if they were from home. Some have become 
'northerners' and for some reason don't leave. Winters like this must be hard on them.

Thanks for two more memories.


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you all for your support at this difficult time for me. Things have calmed down, but I have definitely been emotionally hurt by this.
> 
> Not sure I mentioned this but I had my mother speak to my sister and find out why she seemed to hate me.
> 
> The answer that came back has lifted the pressure on me from the parental units a fair bit. My "oh so loving" sister does not trust me around her kids and thinks the way I speak and act is embarrassing. This, I might add, is from a woman who has screamed and sworn at her own kids quite regularly. If I have said this before, I don't know why she doesn't trust me with her kids, I have never physically hurt them, nor have I verbally abused them. I occasionally swear, but not to her extent.
> 
> As to the way I behave, I have decided that at my age, I will behave my way, and if she or anyone has a problem, they can deal with it. I have given up trying to fit other peoples image of me and am setting my own course. As I am almost 50 I finally accepted that I am the way I am and I am no longer prepared to try to fit other peoples mold for me.
> 
> I am going to the party Saturday, and my niece will get her necklace then, but not in costume. I have made a long top from the satin instead.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Healthy attitude. As long as your conscience is clear you are "good to go"!


----------



## Designer1234

Kathy wrote;Almost midnight here and I should try to get to sleep. Have the panda body done and the head at three last decrease. Need to stuff it before as I am doing it in the round and the opening will be too little. 
-------------------------------------------
Good for you Kathy - he will be a well travelled panda! Don't forget to post a picture in the Parade. there are 30 + pandas there now and more to come. Bob glory's is there. We hope to end up with l00 as 200 people signed up.

Even if you didn't join in please post them in the workshop as all the pandas are her design for us. We want the archives to have a good showing of her wonderful little pandas. Great workshop. How are you doing with yours Gwen?


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Blimey!
> Soemthing has happened to Jeff King nad my gal Aliy Zirkle has passed him on the final trail section into Nome, so It looks like she may win. She's not too far away...so back to watching. It's an exciting finish!


~~~Well....Dallas Seavey passed Aliy and came in first....Aliy came in 2 minutes later! It's now been 25 years since the last female winner. :-( MAYBE? next year?


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Wonderful...when I was growing up in the country, we would have flocks of blackbirds that seemed to cover the sky....I think DDT did a job of eliminating so many of our birds.
> Junek


It is quite wonderful, and how amazing that TNS (Lin) knew the photographer when younger!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> How beautiful Julie. Just magical.
> 
> I do have a small group that come to rest in my tree in the autumn and now in the spring. The tree looks like it has living leaves on it, but the birds are so alert that if I try to take a photo even from inside the house they take off.
> 
> Two incredible things I have seen, the migration of birds like what you showed. I was traveling from Ohio to Texas for the birth of my sister's first baby and the whole way, for over a thousand miles, there were millions of birds migrating along the same route. More joining in all along the route. The other was seeing a tree in the Finger Lakes with leaves that turned out to be all monarch butterflies and they were resting on their migration. From time to time a few would take off but not all together.


Once upon a time we had many many birds with glorious colouring in New Zealand- sadly most are now extinct or seriously endangered.
The Monarch Butterflies must have been an amazing burst of colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! Chrissy collects mugs, mostly they are used to hold things in here room. Thought I'd get a photo before it vanished.


It reminds me of a Picasso painting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Here is a new way to make MAC & CHEESE, sounds really good I think I'll try it 


Easy Cauliflower Cheese Sauce for Skinny Mac n' Cheese
yield: 4-6 SERVINGS prep time: 5 MINUTES cook time: 15 MINUTES total time: 20 MINUTES
INGREDIENTS:
1 pound short cut pasta
1 small head cauliflower
1 cup chicken stock
2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
salt & pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS:
Bring large pot of salted water to boil. Pour in pasta and cook until al dente.

While pasta is cooking, cut cauliflower up into large florets and place into shallow dish. Pour chicken stock over cauliflower, cover with plastic wrap, cut slit in the top and microwave 7-9 minutes or until cauliflower is fork tender.

Drain pasta and set aside.

Pour cauliflower and cooking stock into high powdered blender and puree completely until smooth. Pour puree into warm pot and place over medium low heat. Sprinkle in cheese and stir to melt gently to create a sauce. Taste and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper. Stir in pasta and serve immediately.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Beautiful socks but ooh the price for the kit!!


Maybe that price for a really nice sweater but a bit much for socks


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> When we were in New Zealand there was a bush where the Monarchs lived. I had ever seen anything like it. Julie, do you know what special bush they need to survive? was it a milk bush? I am not sure but I think the Monarchs started from New Zealand but am not sure whether they were the same ones that ended up at home. They must have had a long flight from there though - wherever they flew to. I will have to look that up.
> 
> I love to watch the Canada Geese gathering all over this area and they fly in huge 'V's - and the V's are perfect. They honk as they fly over heading south. then another 'v will join them. I remember as a child at my Grandfather's place in the country that fields would be full of them gathering for the flight. YOu can hear them coming and they are very noisy . Wonderful Sight. When we were on our way to Arizona they would fly over us and I would
> always wonder if they were from home. Some have become
> 'northerners' and for some reason don't leave. Winters like this must be hard on them.
> 
> Thanks for two more memories.


The Monarchs are particularly fond of the Swan Plant- it does have a milky sap- so could well be what you remember, Shirley. I don't think ours navigate the Pacific, though. According to Wikipedia ours don't travel much more than 20 k.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> As to the way I behave, I have decided that at my age, I will behave my way, and if she or anyone has a problem, they can deal with it. I have given up trying to fit other peoples image of me and am setting my own course. As I am almost 50 I finally accepted that I am the way I am and I am no longer prepared to try to fit other peoples mold for me.
> 
> It took me a lot longer to realize that I don't have to do or behave the way others want me to...since I'm much older than you and just had that light dawn a couple of months ago. I feel like at my age, I can do what I want (as long as I'm not hurting anyone!) and not have to explain my actions to anyone.
> I'm sure you were hurt by your sister but I think you're right. Seems that she's condemning you for the same things she does!
> Hugs,
> Junek


It took me a long time too June -- I worried far to much what others thought - I have learned to be my own person.

Others can still judge and I am pretty thin skinned and feel badly, but then I have a conversation with myself and I let it go.

_I know my motives and that is all that really matters. All we can do is the best we can._

We are silly aren't we to have taken so long to accept ourselves as we are! It is quite a good feeling. I am not nearly as thin skinned as I was prior to the last 4 years. I learned that I can only control my actions, not what happens to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a new way to make MAC & CHEESE, sounds really good I think I'll try it
> 
> Easy Cauliflower Cheese Sauce for Skinny Mac n' Cheese
> yield: 4-6 SERVINGS prep time: 5 MINUTES cook time: 15 MINUTES total time: 20 MINUTES
> INGREDIENTS:
> 1 pound short cut pasta
> 1 small head cauliflower
> 1 cup chicken stock
> 2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese
> 1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
> salt & pepper, to taste
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> Bring large pot of salted water to boil. Pour in pasta and cook until al dente.
> 
> While pasta is cooking, cut cauliflower up into large florets and place into shallow dish. Pour chicken stock over cauliflower, cover with plastic wrap, cut slit in the top and microwave 7-9 minutes or until cauliflower is fork tender.
> 
> Drain pasta and set aside.
> 
> Pour cauliflower and cooking stock into high powdered blender and puree completely until smooth. Pour puree into warm pot and place over medium low heat. Sprinkle in cheese and stir to melt gently to create a sauce. Taste and adjust seasoning with salt and pepper. Stir in pasta and serve immediately.


The amazing cauliflower!


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, Darn, 32 years here's and I've missed the orgies. Allergies, sinusitis that I haven't missed. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> The Monarchs are particularly fond of the Swan Plant- it does have a milky sap- so could well be what you remember, Shirley. I don't think ours navigate the Pacific, though. According to Wikipedia ours don't travel much more than 20 k.


That is the name. It was 40+ years ago and I had forgotten - but I know we had a bush in our yard - it was breathtaking to see them come out and be beautiful Monarchs. I know there was only the one type of bush that they used. We watched them throughout the whole process. What a wonderful thing for my kids to see. Kelly (son) was telling my gd about it - he was l0 when we were there so it is interesting when he suddenly talks about what he learned in that wonderful place.


----------



## Bonnie7591

busyworkerbee said:


> Cold sores have been a bane for me since childhood, always broke out right before school pics, most have 1 on my face as a result. Last year I got put onto using raw Lemon Essential Oil - a drop or two onto developing blister and again after it busts. Stops the cold sore in its tracks and seems to hold the virus back for several weeks instead of almost straight away. This is the first treatment that has worked for me.


I have never had cold sore but have a terrible time with cancre sores in my mouth, every time I get over tired I have a mouth full of them. Someone told me to buy a special toothbrush with silver in the head of it, makes no sense to me but I have hardly had a sore since buying it. That is so great as they are very painful


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ~recognition of what he has written. A great-great-*GREAT* book! 'nuff said.
> 
> PupLover: what is Oyster?
> 
> It is an audio book website along with Scribd (I think thats spelled right)where you pay a monthly fee and you can listen to as many books as you want. I just learned of both of them myself so not sure of all of the ins and outs of them. I used to do audiobooks.com but they are a bit more expensive and you pay the fee but still have to buy the books and they arent cheap. If you have a Kindle Amazon has free books and you can use the text to talk mode and have them read to you. sometimes the voice is pretty computerized not a real voice though.
> 
> what did I miss about Cracker Barrel? Going there tonight for supper with oldest DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~Some one said you can get (rent?) an audio book at a Cracker Barrel, travel with it, and turn it in at any other Cracker Barrel restaurant. Neat idea! :thumbup: If you check it out, let me know. We don't have Cracker Barrels in the city, so I'd have to make a special trip outside to get a book.
> Happy job hunting...hope you find a good one! Suggestion...take a course in medical terminology; that would be very helpful in working in the clerical area of medicine.
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


~~~Beautiful photo....the reflection is gorgeous...doubles the beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a new way to make MAC & CHEESE, sounds really good I think I'll try it
> 
> Easy Cauliflower Cheese Sauce for Skinny Mac n' Cheese


That sounds easy- and a good way of getting in some vegtable as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Further to the discussion about the Lockerbie bombing, it seems the evidence now is that Al Magrahi was not the culprit, although many high ranking people in many countries wanted him charged, they are saying instead it was Iran behind the attack, although Iran is flatly denying this. I don't suppose it will ever be resolved conclusively.


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


I hope you don't mind if I paint your photo? that is so beautiful. I would like to put it on a card or two. Let me know if that is okay.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> That is the name. It was 40+ years ago and I had forgotten - but I know we had a bush in our yard - it was breathtaking to see them come out and be beautiful Monarchs. I know there was only the one type of bush that they used. We watched them throughout the whole process. What a wonderful thing for my kids to see. Kelly (son) was telling my gd about it - he was l0 when we were there so it is interesting when he suddenly talks about what he learned in that wonderful place.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> When we were in New Zealand there was a bush where the Monarchs lived. I had ever seen anything like it. Julie, do you know what special bush they need to survive? was it a milk bush? I am not sure but I think the Monarchs started from New Zealand but am not sure whether they were the same ones that ended up at home. They must have had a long flight from there though - wherever they flew to. I will have to look that up.
> 
> I love to watch the Canada Geese gathering all over this area and they fly in huge 'V's - and the V's are perfect. They honk as they fly over heading south. then another 'v will join them. I remember as a child at my Grandfather's place in the country that fields would be full of them gathering for the flight. YOu can hear them coming and they are very noisy . Wonderful Sight. When we were on our way to Arizona they would fly over us and I would
> always wonder if they were from home. Some have become
> 'northerners' and for some reason don't leave. Winters like this must be hard on them.
> 
> Thanks for two more memories.


~~~Monarchs need milkweed. Most of it has been wiped out. If you can plant some, please do so! There has been a 90% drop in the monarch butterfly population in the past few years. A serious problem. Plant milkweed! Plant milkweed! That's all they eat.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It reminds me of a Picasso painting.


It was so beautiful I had to sneak out and get a photo.


----------



## EJS

Hi all, I have not been around much the past few weeks and have no clue what the chatter has been but I want you all to know I think of you daily.
I have a head full of projects but not been working on much. Need to get the yarn for them and not really able to spend this month as the bathroom flooded and ruined the wood floor so it is being replaced with ceramic tile. Since the toilet has been a problem for a while we are replacing it with a more efficient one. We also had to pull up a good bit of carpet in the hall that needs replaced. 
A bit of excitement yesterday. An 18 wheeler lost control and plowed into a church not far from us. My DGS attends preschool at that church. Thankfully he does not go on Monday and the children who do had already been dismissed for the day. They have a day off today as the driveway has been blocked and until safety inspection is complete there is worry of collapse. The driver was not seriously hurt as far as I know and no one in the church was injured. Early speculation is the driver had fallen asleep, had a blackout or a heart attack. A bit too much excitement for me.Well, take care all.
Hugs, Evelyn


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> That sounds easy- and a good way of getting in some vegtable as well.


That is what I am thinking too.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It was so beautiful I had to sneak out and get a photo.


Ah but I was talking about Chrissie's mug! Does not detract from the snowy sunrise though!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but I was talking about Chrissie's mug! Does not detract from the snowy sunrise though!


I love her mug, only reason it is hers is she picked it up first.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I love her mug, only reason it is hers is she picked it up first.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Poor pepper! I see he's not got a vet collar on, do they not do that with cats? I've just realised that it's 9 years today since our grey moggie, Charlie, was killed on the road outside our house. We found him as a 3 week old feral kitten in our garden, having been abandoned by his mother, and fed him with a syringe for weeks! He was 9 when he was knocked down so we did have 9 good years with him. I'd have another, but I'm too afraid of the road outside (not that it's very busy, but it just takes one car...) and I don't want an indoor cat having seen how much Charlie enjoyed getting out, although I suppose house cats don't miss what they have never had.


Our two have no interest in the outside other than watching birds and squirrels through the windows. They run away from the doors that go to the outside.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Even within Canada postage is nuts,I sent my cousin some mocassins I made & it cost over $12 to send to Ontario. I can't imagine what it would cost overseas. I think it was $8 to send my KAP squares


I sent my squares and a couple of cards and it was l6.00 - Pat sent it and paid the extra dollar for putting a trace on it. It is getting to the point where I don't send parcels any more. I guess mine weighed more, but double?? seems to be a bit much.

I bet your squares are beautiful Bonnie.


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> Can't you make yours a 'raeb' or reverse bear and use the white as you had planned? Or really it is an Adnap....a negative panda.


I like that idea! white or cream with brown eyes etc. or the other way around. or any color to go with the brown. check out the Parade and you will see so many colors - all the pandas are wonderful.


----------



## Sorlenna

My condolences to Lindsey's family & friends. So sad.



Designer1234 said:


> When we were in New Zealand there was a bush where the Monarchs lived. I had ever seen anything like it. Julie, do you know what special bush they need to survive? was it a milk bush? I am not sure but I think the Monarchs started from New Zealand but am not sure whether they were the same ones that ended up at home. They must have had a long flight from there though - wherever they flew to. I will have to look that up.


We call it milk weed (because of the white sap that oozes out when the plant is broken) and it grows all over Kentucky. In fact, I used to hate having to pull it from the garden! I also used to plant dill, for the swallowtails, so they would have something to eat.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


Thank you for braving the cold to bring us that beautiful pictue of your pond....so lovely. And a very interesting coffee mug this morning.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Were those the gorgeous moccasins you posted a photo of a while back? I still remember how beautiful those were.


I think the photo I posted was of tall mukluks, meant to be worn outside. I made my cousin mocassins, house slippers. When her sister died I sent those instead of flowers as she's not really a " flower person" & though it would be nice if she had something that lasted longer.


----------



## sassafras123

Evelyn, good to see you on KTP AGAIN.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Wow, are those gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> I guess that yak yarn is quite expensive. You sure wouldn't want to accidentally felt those after paying all that money.


My luck one would be stuck inside something else & hit the dry only to come out big enough for a 1 yr old :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> My condolences to Lindsey's family & friends. So sad.
> 
> Thank you! Both Jamie and Chrissy are taking it very hard. They have been friends since they were quite young.
> 
> We call it milk weed (because of the white sap that oozes out when the plant is broken) and it grows all over Kentucky. In fact, I used to hate having to pull it from the garden! I also used to plant dill, for the swallowtails, so they would have something to eat.


I still dislike having to pull it out of the garden. I look at it like I have a field that has more milkweed that hay. I don't need it in the garden too.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It reminds me of a Picasso painting.


And it reminded me of the mask carvings from AFrica!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

We are silly aren't we to have taken so long to accept ourselves as we are! It is quite a good feeling. I am not nearly as thin skinned as I was prior to the last 4 years. I learned that I can only control my actions, not what happens to me.[/quote]

My mother asked me over 20 yrs ago how old I'd have to be to stop worrying about what others thought of me. Think I finally reached that point. But then realized a few days ago that I was feeling pressured by what others expected of me and realized I'm not going to feel that way any longer. And I DARE them to ask me for explanations!
And as you said, I can't control their reactions...that's their problem! 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the discussion about the Lockerbie bombing, it seems the evidence now is that Al Magrahi was not the culprit, although many high ranking people in many countries wanted him charged, they are saying instead it was Iran behind the attack, although Iran is flatly denying this. I don't suppose it will ever be resolved conclusively.


At this point in time, it doesn't matter. But it's a shame that some people have to cause so much heartache.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

A bit of excitement yesterday. An 18 wheeler lost control and plowed into a church not far from us. My DGS attends preschool at that church. Thankfully he does not go on Monday and the children who do had already been dismissed for the day. They have a day off today as the driveway has been blocked and until safety inspection is complete there is worry of collapse. The driver was not seriously hurt as far as I know and no one in the church was injured. Early speculation is the driver had fallen asleep, had a blackout or a heart attack. A bit too much excitement for me.Well, take care all.
Hugs, Evelyn[/quote]

Sorry you have to have so much work done but sounds like it's progressing well.
Wonderful that what could have been a terrible tragedy was averted. Glad no one was hurt and hope the church building is all right.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Glad no one was hurt in the accident, lucky it happened after the children had gone home, could have been a tragedy.
Too bad about your flooded bathroom but think how nice it will be when done. I would like new tile in my bathroom, even have the tie but Lord only knows when I can convince someone to install it as it is a small room & no one wants a small job.

Did your husband get his teeth fixed yet?



EJS said:


> Hi all, I have not been around much the past few weeks and have no clue what the chatter has been but I want you all to know I think of you daily.
> I have a head full of projects but not been working on much. Need to get the yarn for them and not really able to spend this month as the bathroom flooded and ruined the wood floor so it is being replaced with ceramic tile. Since the toilet has been a problem for a while we are replacing it with a more efficient one. We also had to pull up a good bit of carpet in the hall that needs replaced.
> A bit of excitement yesterday. An 18 wheeler lost control and plowed into a church not far from us. My DGS attends preschool at that church. Thankfully he does not go on Monday and the children who do had already been dismissed for the day. They have a day off today as the driveway has been blocked and until safety inspection is complete there is worry of collapse. The driver was not seriously hurt as far as I know and no one in the church was injured. Early speculation is the driver had fallen asleep, had a blackout or a heart attack. A bit too much excitement for me.Well, take care all.
> Hugs, Evelyn


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> I sent my squares and a couple of cards and it was l6.00 - Pat sent it and paid the extra dollar for putting a trace on it. It is getting to the point where I don't send parcels any more. I guess mine weighed more, but double?? seems to be a bit much.
> 
> I bet your squares are beautiful Bonnie.


They told me $16 if I wanted tracking so I opted for no tracking. Told Joy to let me know if they got lost but she received them quite quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I still dislike having to pull it out of the garden. I look at it like I have a field that has more milkweed that hay. I don't need it in the garden too.


I don't think milkweed grows here, at least I've not seen it. I have seen it in Southern Alberta, maybe too cold here?

We get great flocks of migrating ducks & Canada geese but they are not popular, they land on our swathed crops & destroy them. We have " scare cannons" that are set up in the fields that blast every few minutes to scare them away. We have alot of outfitters in the area who do guided bird hunts for hunters, mostly Americans.
pupLover, I hoe you have sucess grtting the job you want. I don't think I would like the paper delivery job, what awful hours but good to get the extra income.
Caren, your sunrise photo is beautiful, almost like a painting.
Well, better rise up & get things organized for our trip, not sure if we will get away this afternoon or in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thank you for braving the cold to bring us that beautiful pictue of your pond....so lovely. And a very interesting coffee mug this morning.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I didn't find it cold at all. I have the windows open airing out the house. Feels good to be able to open windows before it snows again. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And it reminded me of the mask carvings from AFrica!!!
> Junek


Which is exactly the source of Picasso's inspiration- that and the masks from Vanuatu for some of his colour schemes- he never acknowledged his debt.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> At this point in time, it doesn't matter. But it's a shame that some people have to cause so much heartache.
> Junek


Apparently not so in the view of the Scottish relatives of the victims killed on the ground.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Well, it's good morning and good night from me -- I caught something either from the crowd of people at the dance performance or from the people yesterday at the birthday party -- but I'm sneezing, coughing and have tightness in chest. I AM going to be healthy enough to go see DS, DDIL and two granddaughters this weekend so I come first today---tine for some tea and toast and meds and then back to bed.

I texted DH at work that he and DD were going to be on their own for dinner, etc. I was going to cut DGS's hair after pre-school, but that will have to wait too.

Love to all and good health to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, it's good morning and good night from me -- I caught something either from the crowd of people at the dance performance or from the people yesterday at the birthday party -- but I'm sneezing, coughing and have tightness in chest. I AM going to be healthy enough to go see DS, DDIL and two granddaughters this weekend so I come first today---tine for some tea and toast and meds and then back to bed.
> 
> I texted DH at work that he and DD were going to be on their own for dinner, etc. I was going to cut DGS's hair after pre-school, but that will have to wait too.
> 
> Love to all and good health to all.


And prayers that you will be returned to good health, in the right time!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> And it reminded me of the mask carvings from AFrica!!!
> Junek


A mask from Norway, the teens father got it while he was there one year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Your post reminds me....I'm going to make that an Olbas tea.



Lurker 2 said:


> And prayers that you will be returned to good health, in the right time!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A mask from Norway, the teens father got it while he was there one year.


Be interesting to know it's provenence!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Your post reminds me....I'm going to make that an Olbas tea.


Very good idea!


----------



## iamsam

in case you were wondering what to have for lunch. --- san

Smashed Chickpea and Avocado Salad Sandwich

Yield: Salad for 3-4 sandwiches

This Smashed Chickpea & Avocado Salad Sandwich is a great quick and easy lunch option that is good for you too! The salad also makes a great dip!

Ingredients:

1 (15 ounce) can chickpeas or garbanzo beans (I use Bush's Garbanzo Beans)
1 large ripe avocado
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
Juice from 1 lime
Salt and pepper, to taste

Bread of your choice (I use whole wheat bread)

Fresh spinach leaves or other sandwich toppings: lettuce, tomato slices, sprouts, etc.

Directions:

1. Rinse and drain the chickpeas. Place on a paper towel and remove the outer skins. You can leave them on, but I like to remove them.

2. In a medium bowl, using a fork or potato masher smash the chickpeas and avocado together. Add in cilantro, green onion, and lime juice. Season with salt and pepper, to taste.

3. Spread salad on bread and top with your favorite sandwich toppings. I like to add fresh spinach leaves. 
Note: This salad also makes a great dip. Serve with cut up veggies, crackers, or pita chips. Also, this salad is best eaten the day it is made because it will turn brown due to the avocado

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/smashed-chickpea-avocado-salad-sandwich/


----------



## iamsam

I think it is going to be an all over brown bear - I like brown bears - I will make a panda bear out of some other eye lash yarn I have. --- sam



TNS said:


> Can't you make yours a 'raeb' or reverse bear and use the white as you had planned? Or really it is an Adnap....a negative panda.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> How wonderful, literally! I've seen smaller flocks of starlings, they used to collect and roost in a tall hedge near our house in Buckinghamshire, but nowhere near the numbers seen in the film. I would love to see the Monarch butterflies in person, it must be so magical. The only recent experience of migrating birds was a couple of years ago when a massive flock of swallows, swifts and martins alighted in the neighbourhood gardens on their way south for the winter. I just happened to look out of the window and there they were!


That is surprising. You must not be on their migration route, but then you get the puffins and how thankful we all are to you for showing the cam so we can watch the babies come outside for their first time. Maybe someday you could experience what Julie's link showed us by going there. So looking forward to the puffins again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> When we were in New Zealand there was a bush where the Monarchs lived. I had ever seen anything like it. Julie, do you know what special bush they need to survive? was it a milk bush? I am not sure but I think the Monarchs started from New Zealand but am not sure whether they were the same ones that ended up at home. They must have had a long flight from there though - wherever they flew to. I will have to look that up.
> 
> I love to watch the Canada Geese gathering all over this area and they fly in huge 'V's - and the V's are perfect. They honk as they fly over heading south. then another 'v will join them. I remember as a child at my Grandfather's place in the country that fields would be full of them gathering for the flight. YOu can hear them coming and they are very noisy . Wonderful Sight. When we were on our way to Arizona they would fly over us and I would
> always wonder if they were from home. Some have become
> 'northerners' and for some reason don't leave. Winters like this must be hard on them.
> 
> Thanks for two more memories.


I always rush to the window when I hear the geese returning. Just love the sound heralding Spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well....Dallas Seavey passed Aliy and came in first....Aliy came in 2 minutes later! It's now been 25 years since the last female winner. :-( MAYBE? next year?


Hope they do a movie about this. Seems I saw one once that one of the students from the school did the music to, but DH thinks it took place before the official Iditarod.

I see I guessed right, Yippee, about the Dr. Who Scarf and your afghan square. How fitting after all our Dr. Who discussions about him and the scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite wonderful, and how amazing that TNS (Lin) knew the photographer when younger!


Isn't that wonderful. Of course, he was the lucky one for knowing our TNS. :wink:

His work is amazing Julie. Thank you so very much for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Once upon a time we had many many birds with glorious colouring in New Zealand- sadly most are now extinct or seriously endangered.
> The Monarch Butterflies must have been an amazing burst of colour!


That is so sad that so many species are extinct or almost extinct. Sometimes they are able to bring species back that aren't gone, so let's hope this happens.

By the way, we really enjoyed the landscape in The Hobbit. DH knew that was something for us both to notice, knowing that I am friends with you. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I am making the Cauliflower and Chic Pea Tacos and I must say, the mix you put on them is finger-licking good. Even DH said Mmmmmmm. They are in the oven now. I think in addition to using in tacos, I will make them for a snack to nibble on at night.


----------



## iamsam

one would think they would sell more if they didn't charge so much. --- sam



TNS said:


> Beautiful socks but ooh the price for the kit!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The Monarchs are particularly fond of the Swan Plant- it does have a milky sap- so could well be what you remember, Shirley. I don't think ours navigate the Pacific, though. According to Wikipedia ours don't travel much more than 20 k.


It is so sad, but the habitat where the butterflies migrate to here is slowly being destroyed and as the trees come down around the area, the temperatures change from tropical to cooler and our monarchs may either adapt or die. Perhaps they don't migrate over water as ours are over land the whole time except for smaller lakes and parts of the Great Lakes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> one would think they would sell more if they didn't charge so much. --- sam


You know, there must still be a lot of people out there with a lot of money. Yes, it would be nice if it was affordable. I wonder what Yak wool would be like? Guess I'll never know unless it is a gift.


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - while I like the effect of the eyelash yarn it sure is a dickens to work with - especially on u.s.#4's. I will persevere however - almost ready for where I would have joined the white then just 21 rows I think to finish the body. --- sam



darowil said:


> While I haven't managed to get the colours wrong I was finding it very hard to remember which was which. The pattern is so long that finding the relevant page was a hassle. I finally wrote them outand have the sheet in the bag with the yarn. She confused me as well by reversing the colour order from the fuzzy yarns to the plain yarn. Yours will be unique Sam I haven't seen any other single colour ones that I remember.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Isn't that wonderful. Of course, he was the lucky one for knowing our TNS. :wink:
> 
> His work is amazing Julie. Thank you so very much for bringing it to our attention.


It was actually Sam who suggested I post it here!


----------



## iamsam

is this a permanent move darowil? how far will he be from you - my Australian map rememberance is not very good. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats how I've felt all day and I can't blame time changes. Will have an early night, but haven't been sleeping well recently so hopefully will tonight.
> 
> Spent the afternoon at my brothers some of the time with him and the rest of the time with removalists. He has just moved to NSW right next to Camberra (the Australian capital) for work in Canberra. he had joped the removelists would come while he was still there- which they did just. The taxi to take him to the airport arrived while the truck was backing down his drive to load up! So he has arrive din Canberra and his gear should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, the cauliflower and chick pea tacos are wonderful. I doubled the recipe and am glad I did. DH forgot the yogurt for the sauce and they are wonderful without it just alone. I will pick up some yogurt this afternoon for tonight. Think next time I will triple the recipe and quadruple the spices and lime. Mmmmm, so good. Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> That is so sad that so many species are extinct or almost extinct. Sometimes they are able to bring species back that aren't gone, so let's hope this happens.
> 
> By the way, we really enjoyed the landscape in The Hobbit. DH knew that was something for us both to notice, knowing that I am friends with you. :wink:


They are working on trying to reestablish some species, for instance the Chatham Island's Robins were down to one breeding female- she shows up on Google- known as 'Old Blue'.
Glad you enjoyed the scenery in the film- which of the series did you watch?


----------



## iamsam

love the canal - would be nice to take a canal boat ride the full length - are they powered or are they still towed?

love the squirrel - think he is looking for his breakfast.

love the sun room - the lattice work on the back wall - is that a shadow or is is painted? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. I'm off to my 'coven' this morning, ur new little member willbe there this morning so I am taking her the doll I have knitted for her. This afternoon I am going shopping with my neightbour who needs a posh frock for a theatre first night party. We are going to Reading which is the country town of the Royal County of Berkshire.
> 
> Sendinging peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday......


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize the pattern was that much - wow. --- sam



darowil said:


> Nice cheap socks I see. They are lovely but not at $99!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It is so sad, but the habitat where the butterflies migrate to here is slowly being destroyed and as the trees come down around the area, the temperatures change from tropical to cooler and our monarchs may either adapt or die. Perhaps they don't migrate over water as ours are over land the whole time except for smaller lakes and parts of the Great Lakes.


That is unfortunate, but very common.


----------



## martina

Thanks for more recipes. I have sent the mac and cheese one to my son ,I hope that is o.k. 
Some lovely photos again. Prayers for all needing them of course. 
I am off to get a shower in a while, when the heating comes on again and the bathroom is warmer. It is sunny here and not as cold and not raining-wow. The rail line is still being mended, will be off up to London after that. I was going to a knitting show and an exhibition but have to miss them as I can't do a 1 and1/4 bus trip to the nearest for now train. 
Please include my neighbour in your prayers as she is waiting for treatment for a prolapsed disc which is causing her terrible sciatica and they have two children who have medical problems too. Such a nice family and it seems so unfair. We previously had the neighbours from h.... And none of them (husband,wife and 7 children ) ever had as much as a cold. The entire street was delighted when they left.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Thats how I've felt all day and I can't blame time changes. Will have an early night, but haven't been sleeping well recently so hopefully will tonight.
> 
> Spent the afternoon at my brothers some of the time with him and the rest of the time with removalists. He has just moved to NSW right next to Camberra (the Australian capital) for work in Canberra. he had joped the removelists would come while he was still there- which they did just. The taxi to take him to the airport arrived while the truck was backing down his drive to load up! So he has arrive din Canberra and his gear should arrive tomorrow.


I see that is about 12 hrs. driving as the crow flies or much quicker if flying as he did. Nice you were able to be there and help and say good-bye. Hope it will be a wonderful move and is he going to be near someone else in the family moving for work that is a nephew?


----------



## iamsam

wow dawn - that is awful early to be getting up - especially in the winter. actually anytime -- it is not on my alarm clock. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Finally able to get on and find you all! Missed the end of last weeks party probably wont be able to catch up there. You all have been very chatty this week already 66 pages. Our wireless router died so I havent been able to use my Kindle and DH needed the computer for school so I was without. Hopefully tomorrow can get the new router hooked up. Working full time is exhausting! I really do not want to go back to this job 40 hours a week. Have been looking for something different. DH and I are going to share a motor newspaper route for a while anyway. We will see how it goes. Pick up papers at 2:30 a.m. and deliver by 6 Mon -Fri 7 on Sat and Sun and pays $1,350.00 a month. Figure if we share it I do 4 days a week he does 3 and there is a sub already knows the route if we want to go out of town. It will be some much needed extra income to help with my medical bills from last year and to get the credit cards paid off that were built up from my being off work. I am looking for something in the clerical medical field, will give me my own benefits and still be in the clerical realm of what I already do. Looking at a class in the fall to help with the medical part. The newspaper route will at least still give me some freedom during the day for being with my mom and cooking for DMIL.
> 
> Have no idea whats going on with all of you, prayers and hugs for all who need them. Will try to get caught up, somebody pm or email me if need be please.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I didn't realize the pattern was that much - wow. --- sam


That's ok Sam. It's fun window shopping and seeing the patterns and even complaining about the high price.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think milkweed grows here, at least I've not seen it. I have seen it in Southern Alberta, maybe too cold here?
> 
> We get great flocks of migrating ducks & Canada geese but they are not popular, they land on our swathed crops & destroy them. We have " scare cannons" that are set up in the fields that blast every few minutes to scare them away. We have alot of outfitters in the area who do guided bird hunts for hunters, mostly Americans.
> pupLover, I hoe you have sucess grtting the job you want. I don't think I would like the paper delivery job, what awful hours but good to get the extra income.
> Caren, your sunrise photo is beautiful, almost like a painting.
> Well, better rise up & get things organized for our trip, not sure if we will get away this afternoon or in the morning.


I get lots of canada geese and ducks here, I love it. I can imagine there are a lot of farmers that don't care for them though. 
We need to have scare cannons for crows here they are so bad there are buildings and vehicles getting ruined by their droppings. 
Thank you. 
I wait most times to pack, except for when I'm headed to London then I'm packed weeks in advance.


----------



## iamsam

our weatherman told us the same thing - he also mentioned that we had had snow in april before - Jennifer - Heidi's friend said she heard we could get up to eleven inches. I am not greeting this with lots of enthusiasm. the dog yard is finally melted enough that I can get out and start picking up a winters amount of dog poop. at least it doesn't need picked up all at once - it isn't going anywhere. lol --- sam



Pup lover said:


> they are calling for us to get anywhere from 4 to 8 inches of the white stuff tonight! Its almost gone, it was 58 here yesterday sposed to be the same today and tonight freezing rain, sleet and snow. Oh well,almost the middle of March cant last much longer can it?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thanks for more recipes. I have sent the mac and cheese one to my son ,I hope that is o.k.
> Some lovely photos again. Prayers for all needing them of course.
> I am off to get a shower in a while, when the heating comes on again and the bathroom is warmer. It is sunny here and not as cold and not raining-wow. The rail line is still being mended, will be off up to London after that. I was going to a knitting show and an exhibition but have to miss them as I can't do a 1 and1/4 bus trip to the nearest for now train.
> Please include my neighbour in your prayers as she is waiting for treatment for a prolapsed disc which is causing her terrible sciatica and they have two children who have medical problems too. Such a nice family and it seems so unfair. We previously had the neighbours from h.... And none of them (husband,wife and 7 children ) ever had as much as a cold. The entire street was delighted when they left.


That is a pity you are missing out on the show and exhibition! But glad they are rebuilding the railway. I wonder how long it will take?- the damage was so bad in places.


----------



## iamsam

she always carried my debit card since she does 99% of my grocery shopping - told her this morning I would need it before she left - that it was my turn to buy the beer for the party I was throwing Friday night. she just laughed - why did she do that? lolololol sam


Pup lover said:


> I'm sure Heidi is worried about you throwing wild parties while they are gone! Behave yourself Sam!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> our weatherman told us the same thing - he also mentioned that we had had snow in april before - Jennifer - Heidi's friend said she heard we could get up to eleven inches. I am not greeting this with lots of enthusiasm. the dog yard is finally melted enough that I can get out and start picking up a winters amount of dog poop. at least it doesn't need picked up all at once - it isn't going anywhere. lol --- sam


It's too bad you can't just turn it under--it would be good for the soil.

I've finished two more boot bracelets and a hat band and will try to get some pics later. Still waiting for my power cord to arrive...expect it tomorrow. Meanwhile, working on the old PC is hard on my fingers! I got used to my super soft keyboard and this one feels like an old manual typewriter. LOL


----------



## iamsam

great picture of the pond, the sky and your hobbit house. are you planning on getting any of our snow - oh yes - think you said something about more snow later in the week. I'm thinking I will be hiding the eggs in the snow this easter. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It was actually Sam who suggested I post it here!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I gave Heidi four gift certificates for Christmas for two manicures and two pedicures. she used two of them yesterday - she has been wearing flips ever since so we can see her pretty toes. lol --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I, too, spend as little time as I can in closed in shoes and always have bare feet at home except in the middle of winter when I wear open toe slippers in the house.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> in case you were wondering what to have for lunch. --- san
> 
> Smashed Chickpea and Avocado Salad Sandwich
> 
> Minus the chickpeas Chrissy, Chris and Seth are having a sandwich like this.
> 
> Think I will give this one a try, maybe Jamie would share it too.


----------



## iamsam

at least a wealthier one. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Lovely socks...but like I'd spend $100 for a sock kit! These people are living on a different planet!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

now I see why it was such an expensive kit. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow, are those gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> I guess that yak yarn is quite expensive. You sure wouldn't want to accidentally felt those after paying all that money.


----------



## iamsam

isn't it true that we always find fault with people with things we would find fault with in ourselves? --- sam



jknappva said:


> As to the way I behave, I have decided that at my age, I will behave my way, and if she or anyone has a problem, they can deal with it. I have given up trying to fit other peoples image of me and am setting my own course. As I am almost 50 I finally accepted that I am the way I am and I am no longer prepared to try to fit other peoples mold for me.
> 
> It took me a lot longer to realize that I don't have to do or behave the way others want me to...since I'm much older than you and just had that light dawn a couple of months ago. I feel like at my age, I can do what I want (as long as I'm not hurting anyone!) and not have to explain my actions to anyone.
> I'm sure you were hurt by your sister but I think you're right. Seems that she's condemning you for the same things she does!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> They are working on trying to reestablish some species, for instance the Chatham Island's Robins were down to one breeding female- she shows up on Google- known as 'Old Blue'.
> Glad you enjoyed the scenery in the film- which of the series did you watch?


Oh no, I hope there is a hidden male somewhere.

The Hobbit, Desolation of Smaug. The most current one over here. We had seen the other before.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I gave Heidi four gift certificates for Christmas for two manicures and two pedicures. she used two of them yesterday - she has been wearing flips ever since so we can see her pretty toes. lol --- sam


What a great gift and so cute that she is showing her toes off.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> wow dawn - that is awful early to be getting up - especially in the winter. actually anytime -- it is not on my alarm clock. --- sam


If you like busy then a ward secretary is in the hub of everything. There's also medical records. You can start learning medical terminology on your own before you get in a class. I think you will love being involved either in a doctor's office or hospital. I sure did. I worked in Medical Records when I was younger and later Human Resources, both for hospitals. Later in HR for a bank.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm hoping to get out for a walk while the sun is shining and before that storm hits. Going to go get dressed and smile oh so sweetly at DH.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> great picture of the pond, the sky and your hobbit house. are you planning on getting any of our snow - oh yes - think you said something about more snow later in the week. I'm thinking I will be hiding the eggs in the snow this easter. --- sam


I am preparing for it, hoping to have it blow over instead. I am right on the line of two counties expecting it. Had a friend message me telling me to stay home wednesday and thursday to avoid. 
At least the children will be able to see the eggs this year if there is still snow. :-D :roll:


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Some one said you can get (rent?) an audio book at a Cracker Barrel, travel with it, and turn it in at any other Cracker Barrel restaurant. Neat idea! :thumbup: If you check it out, let me know. We don't have Cracker Barrels in the city, so I'd have to make a special trip outside to get a book.
> Happy job hunting...hope you find a good one! Suggestion...take a course in medical terminology; that would be very helpful in working in the clerical area of medicine.


Yes will be taking some classes in the fall


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> she always carried my debit card since she does 99% of my grocery shopping - told her this morning I would need it before she left - that it was my turn to buy the beer for the party I was throwing Friday night. she just laughed - why did she do that? lolololol sam


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

just skimmed really quickly through some posts while at work and boss in Court. Love the socks and fingerless gloves, and what handsome grandsons! Am not feeling real good, warned boss may be leaving early tummy flu is going around he said one of the Judges is out with it today also. Will make it as long as I can. They are working in our basement at work trying to stop the flooding of water in when it rains and with snow melt, have a feeling the weather is going to deter them a bit. They have uncovered additional problems, but better fixed now than later when there is more damage is what I told boss. And at least he is able to afford the repairs and not be stuck with things like they are. 

Prayers for all recovering, having surgery, not feeling well and hugs for all


----------



## iamsam

this is great caren - will give it to Heidi. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a new way to make MAC & CHEESE, sounds really good I think I'll try it
> 
> Easy Cauliflower Cheese Sauce for Skinny Mac n' Cheese


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> wow dawn - that is awful early to be getting up - especially in the winter. actually anytime -- it is not on my alarm clock. --- sam


I do believe that I have seen you post at that time before Sam, or awfully close anyway. Your just going to bed then not getting up. ;-)


----------



## iamsam

it took me until I was fifty to learn the "no" was not profanity and that I was allowed to use it. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> It took me a long time too June -- I worried far to much what others thought - I have learned to be my own person.
> 
> Others can still judge and I am pretty thin skinned and feel badly, but then I have a conversation with myself and I let it go.
> 
> _I know my motives and that is all that really matters. All we can do is the best we can._
> 
> We are silly aren't we to have taken so long to accept ourselves as we are! It is quite a good feeling. I am not nearly as thin skinned as I was prior to the last 4 years. I learned that I can only control my actions, not what happens to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, I hope there is a hidden male somewhere.
> 
> The Hobbit, Desolation of Smaug. The most current one over here. We had seen the other before.


I think there were three, maybe five males- there are quite a few more now- so they will be surviving a bit longer. But that is a serious narrowing of the genetic heritage.

And you still have one more to see- on the big screen? or on DVD?


----------



## iamsam

I have an idea that the driver thought it was too much excitement also. so glad that no one was hurt and that the children were already home. --- sam

at least you will get a new bathroom out of it and new carpet in the hallway.



EJS said:


> Hi all, I have not been around much the past few weeks and have no clue what the chatter has been but I want you all to know I think of you daily.
> I have a head full of projects but not been working on much. Need to get the yarn for them and not really able to spend this month as the bathroom flooded and ruined the wood floor so it is being replaced with ceramic tile. Since the toilet has been a problem for a while we are replacing it with a more efficient one. We also had to pull up a good bit of carpet in the hall that needs replaced.
> A bit of excitement yesterday. An 18 wheeler lost control and plowed into a church not far from us. My DGS attends preschool at that church. Thankfully he does not go on Monday and the children who do had already been dismissed for the day. They have a day off today as the driveway has been blocked and until safety inspection is complete there is worry of collapse. The driver was not seriously hurt as far as I know and no one in the church was injured. Early speculation is the driver had fallen asleep, had a blackout or a heart attack. A bit too much excitement for me.Well, take care all.
> Hugs, Evelyn


----------



## iamsam

all of mine go out at one time or another but they are usually all in by bedtime - that will change once I can leave the door open all night - they will be in and out all the time. they don't go off the property and usually stay in the back away from the road. it's good that they go out - they need the fresh air. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Our two have no interest in the outside other than watching birds and squirrels through the windows. They run away from the doors that go to the outside.


----------



## iamsam

I always felt if someone didn't want to be my friend it was their loss not mine. --- sam



jknappva said:


> We are silly aren't we to have taken so long to accept ourselves as we are! It is quite a good feeling. I am not nearly as thin skinned as I was prior to the last 4 years. I learned that I can only control my actions, not what happens to me.


My mother asked me over 20 yrs ago how old I'd have to be to stop worrying about what others thought of me. Think I finally reached that point. But then realized a few days ago that I was feeling pressured by what others expected of me and realized I'm not going to feel that way any longer. And I DARE them to ask me for explanations!
And as you said, I can't control their reactions...that's their problem! 
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> just a quick not before I leave for the doctor - Heidi wants me well before they leave for florida Friday. be back in a little. --- sam


Good for Heidi less stress worrying about you. Let us know what the dr says please.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> back from the doctor and I am still alive - a steroid shot and a script for sipro and I should be fine - hopefully that means my energy will be back also. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

positive healing healthy energy surrounding you Jeanette - wish I could share some of my sypro with you. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, it's good morning and good night from me -- I caught something either from the crowd of people at the dance performance or from the people yesterday at the birthday party -- but I'm sneezing, coughing and have tightness in chest. I AM going to be healthy enough to go see DS, DDIL and two granddaughters this weekend so I come first today---tine for some tea and toast and meds and then back to bed.
> 
> I texted DH at work that he and DD were going to be on their own for dinner, etc. I was going to cut DGS's hair after pre-school, but that will have to wait too.
> 
> Love to all and good health to all.


----------



## iamsam

love the mask caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> A mask from Norway, the teens father got it while he was there one year.


----------



## Designer1234

I was so pleased to finish my two sweaters I decided to do one for a special friend. I am managing to get rid of quite a lot of my stash! This lady is quite tiny and a dear friend. 

She loves knitted things and I have done a hat and scarf for her but decided to do a sweater. Luckily she is a straight size so a small will fit her from the pattern (different than me). I always use Knitting pure and simple top down cardigan pattern as a base and then do my own thing. She loves grey and black and also has lots of bright colored blouses so I think she will be pleased with this. I will do the sleeves in a dark grey down to about 6 inches above the cuff and put the same design as on the yoke there. I hope it will look good. I love to do these sweaters. This type of plain knitting without any twists doesn't seem to bother my shoulder as long as I take 'time outs' same as typing on the computer. 

I am going to be happy with this one I think.

It is acrylic worsted -- she is in a seniors facility and is allergic to wool so this should be easy to care for. I just hope she likes it - I think she will. 

=================
Today is the first time we have felt that spring is finally on the way. It is bright and sunny, not too cold and there are buds on the tree near us. Yeah!!

==================

Bonnie, I have heard before from farming friends that the geese and other birds do a lot of damage to the fields. I certainly understand why. 

Starlings are birds I am not fond of. When we lived in Vancouver the starlings were a real problem there. That was in the 60's and I am wondering whether they still are so over run with starlings.

It is the same with the magpies here- they rob the robins' nests and have driven the robins away from the trees where they nested for years. Magpies are actually quite pretty but are much like Jays, and starlings, in my opinion. We don't see many robins here any more which is a shame - they are such nice birds.

--------
Sam I am glad you are going to see the doctor. Hopefully he
will give you something to make you feel better. 

--------
Martina - I am glad that week is past. I can well imagine how hard it is on anniversaries like that. 

-------
For all of you who are not feeling well and for those who are having problems or surgeries, or recovering from surgery , my best wishes to you all. 

Back to my Cardigan. I always enjoy when a big class is running smoothly and needs little attention. It is like spring break!! grin.

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds good. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, I am making the Cauliflower and Chic Pea Tacos and I must say, the mix you put on them is finger-licking good. Even DH said Mmmmmmm. They are in the oven now. I think in addition to using in tacos, I will make them for a snack to nibble on at night.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in after a day full of surprises and changed plans at every corner it seems. I did still get out to swim, was nice seems I nearly changed my mind.
> 
> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.
> 
> Whilst I was out driving today I stopped to take a photo. this place is rather busy during the summer months with fishing boats. It is popular for salmon when they are in season.


Hugs and prayers for you and Lindsey's family.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> If you like busy then a ward secretary is in the hub of everything. There's also medical records. You can start learning medical terminology on your own before you get in a class. I think you will love being involved either in a doctor's office or hospital. I sure did. I worked in Medical Records when I was younger and later Human Resources, both for hospitals. Later in HR for a bank.


I find that I dont like being alone in the office, need more people.


----------



## iamsam

only the good die young. --- sam



martina said:


> Please include my neighbour in your prayers as she is waiting for treatment for a prolapsed disc which is causing her terrible sciatica and they have two children who have medical problems too. Such a nice family and it seems so unfair. We previously had the neighbours from h.... And none of them (husband,wife and 7 children ) ever had as much as a cold. The entire street was delighted when they left.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I always felt if someone didn't want to be my friend it was their loss not mine. --- sam


I agree, and have gotten even more that way as I get older, if you dont like me dont look, talk etc. to me just leave me alone cause I'm not changing to please you!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this is great caren - will give it to Heidi. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new way to make MAC & CHEESE, sounds really good I think I'll try it
> 
> Easy Cauliflower Cheese Sauce for Skinny Mac n' Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> The sandwich tastes good. Have made and yummm. Will use as a dip next time.
> 
> Will be making the cauliflower cheese sauce this week to see how it goes over.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

great looking sweater Shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I was so pleased to finish my two sweaters I decided to do one for a special friend. I am managing to get rid of quite a lot of my stash! This lady is quite tiny and a dear friend.
> 
> She loves knitted things and I have done a hat and scarf for her but decided to do a sweater. Luckily she is a straight size so a small will fit her from the pattern (different than me). I always use Knitting pure and simple top down cardigan pattern as a base and then do my own thing. She loves grey and black and also has lots of bright colored blouses so I think she will be pleased with this. I will do the sleeves in a dark grey down to about 6 inches above the cuff and put the same design as on the yoke there. I hope it will look good. I love to do these sweaters. This type of plain knitting without any twists doesn't seem to bother my shoulder as long as I take 'time outs' same as typing on the computer.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> great looking sweater Shirley. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pleased to finish my two sweaters I decided to do one for a special friend. I am managing to get rid of quite a lot of my stash! This lady is quite tiny and a dear friend.
> 
> She loves knitted things and I have done a hat and scarf for her but decided to do a sweater. Luckily she is a straight size so a small will fit her from the pattern (different than me). I always use Knitting pure and simple top down cardigan pattern as a base and then do my own thing. She loves grey and black and also has lots of bright colored blouses so I think she will be pleased with this. I will do the sleeves in a dark grey down to about 6 inches above the cuff and put the same design as on the yoke there. I hope it will look good. I love to do these sweaters. This type of plain knitting without any twists doesn't seem to bother my shoulder as long as I take 'time outs' same as typing on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sam -- she gets cold in the senior's home and had a shawl I knitted her years ago. they have entertainment in the 'living room' and she rarely goes because it is chilly from the air conditioning, so I think she will enjoy it.
> 
> I was going to make one for a neighbour upstairs who is a good friend so will knit another one much the same. (They don't know each other and I have lots of that yarn) help reduce my stash!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Seth just realized that I am on KTP stood there for a moment a asked where Luke is.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, the sweaters looking great, I'm are your friend will love it.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, the sweaters looking great, I'm are your friend will love it.


I agree. Lucky friend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I was so pleased to finish my two sweaters I decided to do one for a special friend. I am managing to get rid of quite a lot of my stash! This lady is quite tiny and a dear friend.
> 
> LOVE the sweater!!! I am sure it will be well liked and a treasured gift.


----------



## iamsam

off to knit a bit --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> My luck one would be stuck inside something else & hit the dry only to come out big enough for a 1 yr old :roll:


Shrinking wouldn't be a problem. musk ox wool doesn't shrink like other wool does. It is much warner than normal wool too. I keep telling my bunch they can all go together and get me enough to make myself a pair of gloves. Here is a link that tells a bit about Qivuit.

http://www.arnica.dk/en/qiviut/


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Hope they do a movie about this. Seems I saw one once that one of the students from the school did the music to, but DH thinks it took place before the official Iditarod.
> 
> I see I guessed right, Yippee, about the Dr. Who Scarf and your afghan square. How fitting after all our Dr. Who discussions about him and the scarf. :thumbup:


~~~I thought it was fun, and appropriate. There are several Dr. Who fans among us. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> It is so sad, but the habitat where the butterflies migrate to here is slowly being destroyed and as the trees come down around the area, the temperatures change from tropical to cooler and our monarchs may either adapt or die. Perhaps they don't migrate over water as ours are over land the whole time except for smaller lakes and parts of the Great Lakes.


~~~I think they do fly over the Gulf Of Mexico. I'd have to double check, but I thought they did.

Well....there is no real evidence that they do fly over the Gulf, but some people still think they do. It's a bit of a mixed bag. They have flown over the Atlantic to England.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Be interesting to know it's provenence!


It was bought at a roadside stand on the way to Nordkapp, that is all I could find out about it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I was so pleased to finish my two sweaters I decided to do one for a special friend. I am managing to get rid of quite a lot of my stash! This lady is quite tiny and a dear friend.
> 
> She loves knitted things and I have done a hat and scarf for her but decided to do a sweater. Luckily she is a straight size so a small will fit her from the pattern (different than me). I always use Knitting pure and simple top down cardigan pattern as a base and then do my own thing. She loves grey and black and also has lots of bright colored blouses so I think she will be pleased with this. I will do the sleeves in a dark grey down to about 6 inches above the cuff and put the same design as on the yoke there. I hope it will look good. I love to do these sweaters. This type of plain knitting without any twists doesn't seem to bother my shoulder as long as I take 'time outs' same as typing on the computer.
> 
> I am going to be happy with this one I think.
> 
> It is acrylic worsted -- she is in a seniors facility and is allergic to wool so this should be easy to care for. I just hope she likes it - I think she will.
> 
> I'm sure your friend will love the sweater...I wish I were as brave and talented as you are to try all the different designs.
> It's lovely.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just realized that I am on KTP stood there for a moment a asked where Luke is.


Seth is so cute and I love that he calls Luke, HIS Luke.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> our weatherman told us the same thing - he also mentioned that we had had snow in april before - Jennifer - Heidi's friend said she heard we could get up to eleven inches. I am not greeting this with lots of enthusiasm. the dog yard is finally melted enough that I can get out and start picking up a winters amount of dog poop. at least it doesn't need picked up all at once - it isn't going anywhere. lol --- sam


We had snow a few years ago on Mother's Day, I remember it because it was my birthday as well. I was supposed to plant my garden, which didn't happen, instead we woke to 4 inches of snow.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Seth is so cute and I love that he calls Luke, HIS Luke.
> Junek


It is cute. Most people think Luke is a doll that I have at the house because he tells everyone his Luke is at nana's.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> That is surprising. You must not be on their migration route, but then you get the puffins and how thankful we all are to you for showing the cam so we can watch the babies come outside for their first time. Maybe someday you could experience what Julie's link showed us by going there. So looking forward to the puffins again.


We are rather worried about the prospects for the puffins this year as so many have died in the winter storms. Tens of thousands of young birds have died in a seabird 'wreck'. Huge numbers of dead seabirds washed up on the French and S. English Coast as well as the Channel Islands. It's thought most have died of exhaustion and starvation as the seas have been so murky that they can't see to catch their food and/or for puffins especially, they're at the stage of moult that renders them weak flyers. The storms prevent them resting on the sea and they only come on land to breed. So, its fingers crossed for the coming season. The Alderney Wildlife trust has been collecting the bodies! recording the numbers and sending some to be examined by various specialists in an effort to find out exactly what killed them. It's mainly the same families of birds affected - puffins, guillimots, razorbills etc.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie - I missed the post if there was one. Where are you going on your trip? I hope it is a holiday for you. I went back some pages but couldn't find anything. 

If it is a medical trip - take care, if it is a holiday trip have fun!


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> A mask from Norway, the teens father got it while he was there one year.


Very interesting mask; but I wouldn't have guessed it was Norwegian, although the face is somewhat morose....


----------



## Sorlenna

I got a couple of the pics--not the greatest, as I have to take them with my phone and email them to myself! LOL


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Isn't that wonderful. Of course, he was the lucky one for knowing our TNS. :wink:
> 
> His work is amazing Julie. Thank you so very much for bringing it to our attention.


You might like to look out for the two books he wrote about his treks on horseback, A Hack in the Borders, and A Hack goes West. He reported weekly on the radio during these trips but I've no idea if there are any recordings of these broadcasts. The photography came later.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Such a lovely home you have. Really love that sun porch. What do you call it?
> 
> We call it a conservatory here, a glazed room that is built on the outside of the house.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> I didn't realize the pattern was that much - wow. --- sam


The pattern is in a book, which is not that expensive! The $99 is for the kit, and it is at a sale discount!!!


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> she always carried my debit card since she does 99% of my grocery shopping - told her this morning I would need it before she left - that it was my turn to buy the beer for the party I was throwing Friday night. she just laughed - why did she do that? lolololol sam


Because it's going to snow and you won't get any partygoers?


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> love the canal - would be nice to take a canal boat ride the full length - are they powered or are they still towed?
> 
> love the squirrel - think he is looking for his breakfast.
> 
> love the sun room - the lattice work on the back wall - is that a shadow or is is painted? --- sam


The narrowboats have a diesel engine, but on some canals they still have a few that are horse drawn. We have had several holidays on narrowboats, very peaceful and slow as the boats are not permitted to go faster than 4 mph.
The trellis is made of wood and on the wall of the conservatory.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I always felt if someone didn't want to be my friend it was their loss not mine. --- sam


My mother asked me over 20 yrs ago how old I'd have to be to stop worrying about what others thought of me. Think I finally reached that point. But then realized a few days ago that I was feeling pressured by what others expected of me and realized I'm not going to feel that way any longer. And I DARE them to ask me for explanations!
And as you said, I can't control their reactions...that's their problem!
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

And my mother always said to me, if the neighbors only knew what you were like, or I should tell your aunts and uncles. Sad, so sad. 
I'm not that little girl any more and I know I am of value and now I should be feeling sorry for the people that don't want to be my friend. :wink: :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I should have told my mother to shout it from the housetops. They probably would have been begging me to come live with them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Because it's going to snow and you won't get any partygoers?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Unless we all arrive before the snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think they do fly over the Gulf Of Mexico. I'd have to double check, but I thought they did.
> 
> Well....there is no real evidence that they do fly over the Gulf, but some people still think they do. It's a bit of a mixed bag. They have flown over the Atlantic to England.


That's probably true, like the Great Lakes and Finger Lakes. I don't think of the Gulf as like being out over the open ocean. I just figured the thousands of miles of the ocean was what they didn't do, however, wow, that would be something if they flew over the Atlantic to England. I haven't done any research, just figuring from what Julie said. Interesting to learn the truth. They truly are amazing and so inspiring. So delicate and yet so strong.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> And my mother always said to me, if the neighbors only knew what you were like, or I should tell your aunts and uncles. Sad, so sad.
> I'm not that little girl any more and I know I am of value and now I should be feeling sorry for the people that don't want to be my friend. :wink: :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I should have told my mother to shout it from the housetops. They probably would have been begging me to come live with them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm so sorry your mother didn't appreciate for the wonderful person we all know you are!! My mother always supported me but if I did something wrong she would sure tell me about it so she well knew I was far from perfect!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

thewren wrote:
she always carried my debit card since she does 99% of my grocery shopping - told her this morning I would need it before she left - that it was my turn to buy the beer for the party I was throwing Friday night. she just laughed - why did she do that? lolololol sam



TNS said:


> Because it's going to snow and you won't get any partygoers?


~~~I think somebody has been tattling on you! Your secret is out! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol:  :lol: Unless we all arrive before the snow.


Now that's a great idea- are you listening, Sam?? :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

~~Iditarod Update.....mushers are FINALLy getting to the end! 4 are in and many are close..."just a few more hours...."
Curt is in 25th place at the moment, Matt is 13th, Marcelle is 46th, Hans Gott is 9th...in soon. Bejna is 39th Michelle Phillips is 18th, and Chris T is 42nd.

Dallas broke a speed record for the race....8 days, 13 hours, 4 minutes, and 19 seconds. Aliy made it in 8 days, 13 hours, 6 minutes and 41 seconds. SOOOO Close!
WEll....as the Cubs always say...."There is always next year!"


----------



## RookieRetiree

We once did a paper route - don't remember it paying that well, but it did add to the family income. Since you have so many insurance companies around you -- are you trying to stay in Pontiac or will you travel to Bloomington, etc. I think the world is in front of you -- go for it; you have so much to off, I'm sure someone will ask you to work for them in a heartbeat.



thewren said:


> wow dawn - that is awful early to be getting up - especially in the winter. actually anytime -- it is not on my alarm clock. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

that is so sad - will hope there are enough on the island to build up their numbers again. --- sam



TNS said:


> We are rather worried about the prospects for the puffins this year as so many have died in the winter storms. Tens of thousands of young birds have died in a seabird 'wreck'. Huge numbers of dead seabirds washed up on the French and S. English Coast as well as the Channel Islands. It's thought most have died of exhaustion and starvation as the seas have been so murky that they can't see to catch their food and/or for puffins especially, they're at the stage of moult that renders them weak flyers. The storms prevent them resting on the sea and they only come on land to breed. So, its fingers crossed for the coming season. The Alderney Wildlife trust has been collecting the bodies! recording the numbers and sending some to be examined by various specialists in an effort to find out exactly what killed them. It's mainly the same families of birds affected - puffins, guillimots, razorbills etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think it's just a combination of weather changes (Feverfew doing it's thing by preventing a full-blown migraine), but sometimes still get the "aura" and just feeling blah...maybe that's what they mean by a painless migraine!! I'm feeling better since the extra sleep (2 more hours) and just taking it easy. I do need to eat something so had some minestrone leftover soup. My frozen and refrigerator supplies are dwindling quickly, but I found the terriaki steak tips that I made before going to up to DS's plus a meatloaf so I'll be well fed once they thaw out. I'm doing a little puttering to clean up and some laundry so should be ready to tackle some more tomorrow. I want to get to knitting, but eyes aren't focusing---part of the interrupted migraine, I'm thinking. Yay for FeverFew.

But thanks Sam for sharing your meds...I'm hoping you take every last drop so that you stay good and healthy.



thewren said:


> positive healing healthy energy surrounding you Jeanette - wish I could share some of my sypro with you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

how much is this - 27,78 EUR --- sam


----------



## iamsam

was trying to forget about that. --- sam



TNS said:


> Because it's going to snow and you won't get any partygoers?


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sweet missing his friend Luke.....there's a good picture of him on last week's KP>



NanaCaren said:


> Seth just realized that I am on KTP stood there for a moment a asked where Luke is.


----------



## iamsam

I wonder if Heidi would mind if the party started before they left. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Unless we all arrive before the snow.


----------



## iamsam

I did - just hope Heidi doesn't mind that I started the party before they left. --- sam



TNS said:


> Now that's a great idea- are you listening, Sam?? :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> And my mother always said to me, if the neighbors only knew what you were like, or I should tell your aunts and uncles. Sad, so sad.
> I'm not that little girl any more and I know I am of value and now I should be feeling sorry for the people that don't want to be my friend. :wink: :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I should have told my mother to shout it from the housetops. They probably would have been begging me to come live with them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Angora -- it takes a lifetime for the scars to heal. I know.

You are a kind, loving, wonderful person and every bit of it is obvious to all of us. I had the same 'put downs' when I was a child. The thing that parents don't realize is that children remember each nasty unkind comment about themselves even if they don't necessarily remember all the words - and they carry the insecurity their whole lives.

If you tell a child that he is useless he or she carries it their whole life even if their head knows better. It takes years to over come the feelings. A lot of people are carrying those scars - even though they put on a good show of being confident and strong.

Some let it spoil their lives, others either get counselling or they manage to find a life where they are built up instead of torn down.

You prove yourself everyday of your life and you are a person of great worth. Some people never overcome the feelings. You are doing just that and your life and marriage prove it.


----------



## iamsam

well said Shirley - and I heartily agree. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Angora -- it takes a lifetime for the scars to heal. I know.
> 
> You are a kind, loving, wonderful person and every bit of it is obvious to all of us. I had the same 'put downs' when I was a child. The thing that parents don't realize is that children remember each nasty unkind comment about themselves even if they don't necessarily remember all the words - and they carry the insecurity their whole lives.
> 
> If you tell a child that he is useless he or she carries it their whole life even if their head knows better. It takes years to over come the feelings. A lot of people are carrying those scars - even though they put on a good show of being confident and strong.
> 
> Some let it spoil their lives, others either get counselling or they manage to find a life where they are built up instead of torn down.
> 
> You prove yourself everyday of your life and you are a person of great worth. Some people never overcome the feelings. You are doing just that and your life and marriage prove it.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> I wonder if Heidi would mind if the party started before they left. --- sam


Are you kidding! She would join in on the party.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going slow with the panda Shirley. Hands have had a visit from uncle arthur lately. I'm almost finished with the body. I'll post when I get done. Have put everything else aside until I finish it.



Designer1234 said:


> Kathy wrote;Almost midnight here and I should try to get to sleep. Have the panda body done and the head at three last decrease. Need to stuff it before as I am doing it in the round and the opening will be too little.
> -------------------------------------------
> Good for you Kathy - he will be a well travelled panda! Don't forget to post a picture in the Parade. there are 30 + pandas there now and more to come. Bob glory's is there. We hope to end up with l00 as 200 people signed up.
> 
> Even if you didn't join in please post them in the workshop as all the pandas are her design for us. We want the archives to have a good showing of her wonderful little pandas. Great workshop. How are you doing with yours Gwen?


----------



## flyty1n

Sam, just checking in to see if you are feeling any better? Need an update. Be sure and take all of your Cipro even though you are feeling better. You don't want a relapse.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> that is so sad - will hope there are enough on the island to build up their numbers again. --- sam


So do we, of course. But all we can do is trust in Nature to redress the balance over the next few breeding seasons.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the way this is looking...please be sure to post again when completed.


Designer1234 said:


> I was so pleased to finish my two sweaters I decided to do one for a special friend. I am managing to get rid of quite a lot of my stash! This lady is quite tiny and a dear friend.
> 
> She loves knitted things and I have done a hat and scarf for her but decided to do a sweater. Luckily she is a straight size so a small will fit her from the pattern (different than me). I always use Knitting pure and simple top down cardigan pattern as a base and then do my own thing. She loves grey and black and also has lots of bright colored blouses so I think she will be pleased with this. I will do the sleeves in a dark grey down to about 6 inches above the cuff and put the same design as on the yoke there. I hope it will look good. I love to do these sweaters. This type of plain knitting without any twists doesn't seem to bother my shoulder as long as I take 'time outs' same as typing on the computer.
> 
> I am going to be happy with this one I think.
> 
> It is acrylic worsted -- she is in a seniors facility and is allergic to wool so this should be easy to care for. I just hope she likes it - I think she will.
> 
> =================
> Today is the first time we have felt that spring is finally on the way. It is bright and sunny, not too cold and there are buds on the tree near us. Yeah!!
> 
> ==================
> 
> Bonnie, I have heard before from farming friends that the geese and other birds do a lot of damage to the fields. I certainly understand why.
> 
> Starlings are birds I am not fond of. When we lived in Vancouver the starlings were a real problem there. That was in the 60's and I am wondering whether they still are so over run with starlings.
> 
> It is the same with the magpies here- they rob the robins' nests and have driven the robins away from the trees where they nested for years. Magpies are actually quite pretty but are much like Jays, and starlings, in my opinion. We don't see many robins here any more which is a shame - they are such nice birds.
> 
> --------
> Sam I am glad you are going to see the doctor. Hopefully he
> will give you something to make you feel better.
> 
> --------
> Martina - I am glad that week is past. I can well imagine how hard it is on anniversaries like that.
> 
> -------
> For all of you who are not feeling well and for those who are having problems or surgeries, or recovering from surgery , my best wishes to you all.
> 
> Back to my Cardigan. I always enjoy when a big class is running smoothly and needs little attention. It is like spring break!! grin.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to fix dinner...TTYL


----------



## TNS

Shirley, I love the way you've incorporated colour changes and pattern changes in the cardigan you showed us. Its most effective and I'm sure your friend is going to love it too.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Just checking in after a day full of surprises and changed plans at every corner it seems. I did still get out to swim, was nice seems I nearly changed my mind.
> 
> Got sad news today, that Lindsey passed at 2:20pm. It has been so hard on her family, she is not in pain any longer. She will be missed by many.
> 
> Whilst I was out driving today I stopped to take a photo. this place is rather busy during the summer months with fishing boats. It is popular for salmon when they are in season.


Sorry to hear of Lindsey's passing. That is difficult for anyone to understand. Young people should not have to endure such things. So glad that she will no longer have to deal with pain though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> the quilters in our church always used a thimble. --- sam


I do to on the pushing finger but I tear up the under finger. I do use a little stick on plastic thing or liquid bandage, but tend to work too long at a time and have to get tip is reconditioned to it. I need to "feel" the needle to know when to rock it back up to front side so no thimble underneath.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> this is for all you sock knitters --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710
> 
> -- sam


$99.!!!! Good thing they are out of stock so I'm not tempted.. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Blimey!
> Soemthing has happened to Jeff King nad my gal Aliy Zirkle has passed him on the final trail section into Nome, so It looks like she may win. She's not too far away...so back to watching. It's an exciting finish!


Make sure and let us know. Wonder what happened. She was not right behind him, as I recall.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It was bought at a roadside stand on the way to Nordkapp, that is all I could find out about it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We are rather worried about the prospects for the puffins this year as so many have died in the winter storms. Tens of thousands of young birds have died in a seabird 'wreck'. Huge numbers of dead seabirds washed up on the French and S. English Coast as well as the Channel Islands. It's thought most have died of exhaustion and starvation as the seas have been so murky that they can't see to catch their food and/or for puffins especially, they're at the stage of moult that renders them weak flyers. The storms prevent them resting on the sea and they only come on land to breed. So, its fingers crossed for the coming season. The Alderney Wildlife trust has been collecting the bodies! recording the numbers and sending some to be examined by various specialists in an effort to find out exactly what killed them. It's mainly the same families of birds affected - puffins, guillimots, razorbills etc.


That is so sad- it will take a long time for Nature to recover, by the sounds of this.


----------



## Dreamweaver

busyworkerbee said:


> Cold sores have been a bane for me since childhood, always broke out right before school pics, most have 1 on my face as a result. Last year I got put onto using raw Lemon Essential Oil - a drop or two onto developing blister and again after it busts. Stops the cold sore in its tracks and seems to hold the virus back for several weeks instead of almost straight away. This is the first treatment that has worked for me.


My DH used to get them but could feel them coming on with tingling, etc. He would take Alka-Seltzer right away and that would stop them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> DH and I are going to share a motor newspaper route for a while anyway. We will see how it goes. Pick up papers at 2:30 a.m. and deliver by 6 Mon -Fri 7 on Sat and Sun and pays $1,350.00 a month. Figure if we share it I do 4 days a week he does 3 and there is a sub already knows the route if we want to go out of town. It will be some much needed extra income to help with my medical bills from last year and to get the credit cards paid off that were built up from my being off work. I am looking for something in the clerical medical field, will give me my own benefits and still be in the clerical realm of what I already do. Looking at a class in the fall to help with the medical part. The newspaper route will at least still give me some freedom during the day for being with my mom and cooking for DMIL.


That seems like a pretty good deal, depending on how long it takes you to deliver. You sure can't do that and work your other job though. You have to sleep sometime. Hope you find something you want before thE winter weather next year....


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


Love the Tiki. It was always an "adult beverage" served in the ones I knew!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I heard this on the news this morning, Jynx. I wonder if this will end his hockely playing. I did get the impression that he was doing well.
> Junek


There is a game tonight and hope that our commentators will give a more in depth update. I hope that a medication change will let him continue to play. This condition was discovered not too long ago. If he were to come up for trade, I would doubt any team would feel real confident in hiring him right now....


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> great picture of the pond, the sky and your hobbit house. are you planning on getting any of our snow - oh yes - think you said something about more snow later in the week. I'm thinking I will be hiding the eggs in the snow this easter. --- sam


If you color the eggs white, then it would be a challenge for them to find them.


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> Shirley, I love the way you've incorporated colour changes and pattern changes in the cardigan you showed us. Its most effective and I'm sure your friend is going to love it too.


Thanks very much! I never know what I am going to do until I get there. She loves grey and wears bright T shirts and blouses so I think she will like this one. I have to decide whether to do the bands (fronts and bottom bands) in the dark or the light . I think I will use the dark and have grey fancy cuffs. Not sure yet. It sure is a lot less knitting than mine was - (mine is a lot larger!!!!).

I really enjoy making them .


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Sadly, one of our friends, 64, died from heart disease Sunday. I just read about it this morning. I had looked for him at DH's concert as he always comes. He was a radio announcer for the local PBS station here, with a music program, for over 30 years and such an interesting person. There will be a memorial this Sunday. He was from NYC originally where his parents were also involved in music.


So sorry to hear this. 64 is not really that old.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Our forsythia has been blooming and although I have seen daffodils in many yards, I do not have them so while I was out today, I bought a bunch and have them in a vase in our living room. They make one's heart want to sing. Although it went to 82 here this afternoon, it is to be down to 35 tomorrow morning. I almost felt silly having to turn the a.c. on in the car driving home, but it became too hot from sitting in the sun. And tomorrow it is to plunge to 35. Looks like the electric blanket will be turned on again.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I never know what til I get there. She loves grey and wears bright T shirts and blouses so I think she will like this one. I have to decide whether to do the bands (fronts and bottom bands) in the dark or the light . I think I will use the dark and have grey fancy cuffs. -

I really enjoy making them .[/quote]

You are going to make a friend mighty happy. What a lovely gift.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much! I never know what I am going to do until I get there. She loves grey and wears bright T shirts and blouses so I think she will like this one. I have to decide whether to do the bands (fronts and bottom bands) in the dark or the light . I think I will use the dark and have grey fancy cuffs. Not sure yet. It sure is a lot less knitting than mine was - (mine is a lot larger!!!!).
> 
> I really enjoy making them .


This was in response to a quote from Designer1234 on P.80


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's just a combination of weather changes (Feverfew doing it's thing by preventing a full-blown migraine), but sometimes still get the "aura" and just feeling blah...maybe that's what they mean by a painless migraine!!


I saw a story on the news tonight about a medical device, just approved for use in the U.S., to treat migraines. Thought of those here who suffer from them...maybe this might give relief? Here is the link:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/11/fda-migraine-idUSL2N0M81Y120140311

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well....Dallas Seavey passed Aliy and came in first....Aliy came in 2 minutes later! It's now been 25 years since the last female winner. :-( MAYBE? next year?


Oh, so close!!!! Where is Dallas from?


----------



## pacer

Shirley...That sweater is going to be beautiful. It will be well received.

Sam...You must be feeling better, if you are preparing for the partying.

I am pretty tired so will be heading to bed. The dinner was well received by Faith's family. The two oldest girls were home and were so thankful. They really enjoyed their dinner. I took more than one meal over to them. They will have leftovers from tonight's meal. At work we had a fundraiser luncheon so some leftovers were sent with me to deliver to them as well. That will give a simple meal for another day. I also took fresh fruit, more lunch meat, crackers, milk and ice cream and some crafting supplies to occupy some of their time while wishing their family could be all together once again. The 2nd grade son was across the street playing with the retired man. They were building things in the snow. It was so cute to see the two playing with the snow. Of course the man knows me quite well as he and his wife have helped out with the kids so often when emergencies have arisen. I have taken enough meals that sometimes I have dropped off food at their house when Faith's family have been away. Next week I am planning on putting together a taco meal night for the family.


----------



## sassafras123

Sorienna, How cute. I had no idea what boot bracelets were.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Some one said you can get (rent?) an audio book at a Cracker Barrel, travel with it, and turn it in at any other Cracker Barrel restaurant. Neat idea! :thumbup: If you check it out, let me know. We don't have Cracker Barrels in the city, so I'd have to make a special trip outside to get a book.
> Happy job hunting...hope you find a good one! Suggestion...take a course in medical terminology; that would be very helpful in working in the clerical area of medicine.


True on Cracker Barrel. We have a friend who writes a truck driver series, very popular, and records them in his studio. They are quite popular ar Cracker Barrel.( I love the candy selection!)


----------



## machriste

Hi all!

We have had WARM weather in Minnesota!!! It was very near 50 yesterday and in the 40s today. The weekend was nice too. (Nice to us anyway, especially after all the snow and cold, cold weather we've had.) The 11 inches on snow that sat on top of our patio fence is gone! And the huge drifts on the cement has gone down considerably. I'm feeling some hope.

Shirley, you not only have a beautiful way of thinking about life, but you also have a great talent for putting it into words. (That is a talent beyond all the other wonderful works of art and craft that you put out.) Thanks for sharing your thoughts and work with us.


----------



## Dreamweaver

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have not been around much the past few weeks and have no clue what the chatter has been but I want you all to know I think of you daily.
> I have a head full of projects but not been working on much. Need to get the yarn for them and not really able to spend this month as the bathroom flooded and ruined the wood floor so it is being replaced with ceramic tile. Since the toilet has been a problem for a while we are replacing it with a more efficient one. We also had to pull up a good bit of carpet in the hall that needs replaced.
> A bit of excitement yesterday. An 18 wheeler lost control and plowed into a church not far from us. My DGS attends preschool at that church. Thankfully he does not go on Monday and the children who do had already been dismissed for the day. They have a day off today as the driveway has been blocked and until safety inspection is complete there is worry of collapse. The driver was not seriously hurt as far as I know and no one in the church was injured. Early speculation is the driver had fallen asleep, had a blackout or a heart attack. A bit too much excitement for me.Well, take care all.
> Hugs, Evelyn


Can't say life hasn't been exciting in your neck of the woods. Sorry for all the damage at the house... Never fun to deal with when unexpected. Hope the foxes last a long, long time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> We call it milk weed (because of the white sap that oozes out when the plant is broken) and it grows all over Kentucky. In fact, I used to hate having to pull it from the garden! I also used to plant dill, for the swallowtails, so they would have something to eat.


If it like the milkweed we had in Ohio, IL. It had pods on it. We used to pick them and paint them gold for decorations.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, How cute. I had no idea what boot bracelets were.


Thanks--they are fun to make.



Dreamweaver said:


> If it like the milkweed we had in Ohio, IL. It had pods on it. We used to pick them and paint them gold for decorations.


I'm sure they are the same! I'd forgotten about using the pods.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad no one was hurt in the accident, lucky it happened after the children had gone home, could have been a tragedy.
> Too bad about your flooded bathroom but think how nice it will be when done. I would like new tile in my bathroom, even have the tie but Lord only knows when I can convince someone to install it as it is a small room & no one wants a small job.
> 
> Did your husband get his teeth fixed yet?


Darn, wish I were closer. I enjoy tiling.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~Iditarod Update.....mushers are FINALLy getting to the end! 4 are in and many are close..."just a few more hours...."
> Curt is in 25th place at the moment, Matt is 13th, Marcelle is 46th, Hans Gott is 9th...in soon. Bejna is 39th Michelle Phillips is 18th, and Chris T is 42nd.
> 
> Dallas broke a speed record for the race....8 days, 13 hours, 4 minutes, and 19 seconds. Aliy made it in 8 days, 13 hours, 6 minutes and 41 seconds. SOOOO Close!
> WEll....as the Cubs always say...."There is always next year!"


Oh my but that was close. Must have kept it so exciting.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, so sorry to hear you lost another friend. You are truly a wonderful, I telling t, loving woman and I hope you know you are valued and valuable today.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, it's good morning and good night from me -- I caught something either from the crowd of people at the dance performance or from the people yesterday at the birthday party -- but I'm sneezing, coughing and have tightness in chest. I AM going to be healthy enough to go see DS, DDIL and two granddaughters this weekend so I come first today---tine for some tea and toast and meds and then back to bed.
> 
> I texted DH at work that he and DD were going to be on their own for dinner, etc. I was going to cut DGS's hair after pre-school, but that will have to wait too.
> 
> Love to all and good health to all.


Maybe a quick trip to the Dr. for something to shorten duration? It seems to me you had best take the whole rest of the week taking care of you.
I know you don't want to carry anything up to the little girls.... Feel better!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I think it is going to be an all over brown bear - I like brown bears - I will make a panda bear out of some other eye lash yarn I have. --- sam


That sounds like the best plan...


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> We are rather worried about the prospects for the puffins this year as so many have died in the winter storms. Tens of thousands of young birds have died in a seabird 'wreck'. Huge numbers of dead seabirds washed up on the French and S. English Coast as well as the Channel Islands. It's thought most have died of exhaustion and starvation as the seas have been so murky that they can't see to catch their food and/or for puffins especially, they're at the stage of moult that renders them weak flyers. The storms prevent them resting on the sea and they only come on land to breed. So, its fingers crossed for the coming season. The Alderney Wildlife trust has been collecting the bodies! recording the numbers and sending some to be examined by various specialists in an effort to find out exactly what killed them. It's mainly the same families of birds affected - puffins, guillimots, razorbills etc.


How tragic. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Designer1234

machriste said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We have had WARM weather in Minnesota!!! It was very near 50 yesterday and in the 40s today. The weekend was nice too. (Nice to us anyway, especially after all the snow and cold, cold weather we've had.) The 11 inches on snow that sat on top of our patio fence is gone! And the huge drifts on the cement has gone down considerably. I'm feeling some hope.
> 
> Shirley, you not only have a beautiful way of thinking about life, but you also have a great talent for putting it into words. (That is a talent beyond all the other wonderful works of art and craft that you put out.) Thanks for sharing your thoughts and work with us.


Thanks so much - how kind of you to say so. I sometimes wonder if I say too much! Thanks for reassuring me. In this case I really wanted Angora to know how I feel about her. We all have our 
hidden hurts -


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Angora -- it takes a lifetime for the scars to heal. I know.
> 
> You are a kind, loving, wonderful person and every bit of it is obvious to all of us. I had the same 'put downs' when I was a child. The thing that parents don't realize is that children remember each nasty unkind comment about themselves even if they don't necessarily remember all the words - and they carry the insecurity their whole lives.
> 
> If you tell a child that he is useless he or she carries it their whole life even if their head knows better. It takes years to over come the feelings. A lot of people are carrying those scars - even though they put on a good show of being confident and strong.
> 
> Some let it spoil their lives, others either get counselling or they manage to find a life where they are built up instead of torn down.
> 
> You prove yourself everyday of your life and you are a person of great worth. Some people never overcome the feelings. You are doing just that and your life and marriage prove it.


Thanks hon. I guess it is like being branded with a hot iron. Funny how those words remain. Really working at letting good words be the imprint now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I gave Heidi four gift certificates for Christmas for two manicures and two pedicures. she used two of them yesterday - she has been wearing flips ever since so we can see her pretty toes. lol --- sam


All dolled up for lazing around the beach instead of dishpan hands and boots!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Going slow with the panda Shirley. Hands have had a visit from uncle arthur lately. I'm almost finished with the body. I'll post when I get done. Have put everything else aside until I finish it.


Gwen, I'm actually taking a break from knitting and needlework. Ol' Arthur is keeping me too busy too. Wish he'd quit stopping over. I'm too busy to just sit and visit. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that sounds good. --- sam


Sam, the meal was wonderful and that was even without the yogurt. I just made extra of the spices to dribble over. DH said "Amazing."


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora---I'm so sorry your growing up life was like that--but despite it all, you became a very caring wonderful woman who is full of love and loved by many.

Caren - so sorry to hear of your loss.

Jynx -- you better believe I'm going to take care of myself this week...more FeverFew, Coricidin & Advil and back to bed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, that sweater is just lovely and a delightful combination with stripes above and cable below. She should absolutely love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> If it like the milkweed we had in Ohio, IL. It had pods on it. We used to pick them and paint them gold for decorations.


The seed pods are why it is called swan plant here- they do resemble a swan's body.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora---I'm so sorry your growing up life was like that--but despite it all, you became a very caring wonderful woman who is full of love and loved by many.
> 
> Caren - so sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Jynx -- you better believe I'm going to take care of myself this week...more FeverFew, Coricidin & Advil and back to bed.


Thank you but sure hope you feel better soon. At least I see that you are taking good care of yourself. Don't forget zinc lozenges if the throat is affected.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> I find that I dont like being alone in the office, need more people.


And I kind of like having quiet to get things done, and then knit!


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Thanks hon. I guess it is like being branded with a hot iron. Funny how those words remain. Really working at letting good words be the imprint now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Exactly - it does work - one step at a time and a lot of Will. You are doing it and it does get easier and easier. You are right, it is a branding type of injury - and hard to live with. We are so lucky we have the support we do. I doubt I would be the person I am today if I had married someone who tore me down rather than built me up. I know that is true. You have a good marriage too and what a gift it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I am going to be happy with this one I think.
> 
> It is acrylic worsted -- she is in a seniors facility and is allergic to wool so this should be easy to care for. I just hope she likes it - I think she will!


That is looking great. I like the nice neutral palette and the cable work. Very nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I got a couple of the pics--not the greatest, as I have to take them with my phone and email them to myself! LOL


Those boot bracelets are stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think there were three, maybe five males- there are quite a few more now- so they will be surviving a bit longer. But that is a serious narrowing of the genetic heritage.
> 
> And you still have one more to see- on the big screen? or on DVD?


Have I missed one. I saw the first and this one. Is there another between??


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Shrinking wouldn't be a problem. musk ox wool doesn't shrink like other wool does. It is much warner than normal wool too. I keep telling my bunch they can all go together and get me enough to make myself a pair of gloves. Here is a link that tells a bit about Qivuit.
> 
> http://www.arnica.dk/en/qiviut/


I have just a little bit that was a gift and am so conflicted as to what to do. It feels wonderful and think it may be the top of a pair of fingerless mitts...


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> I sent my squares and a couple of cards and it was l6.00 - Pat sent it and paid the extra dollar for putting a trace on it. It is getting to the point where I don't send parcels any more. I guess mine weighed more, but double?? seems to be a bit much.
> 
> I bet your squares are beautiful Bonnie.


*All of the squares y'all are sending to me are beautiful, Knitters*

And Shirley, Ontario is quite a distance less than it is to come here to me--especially of it must go through Customs and then to a regional distribution point before it ever gets to Ohio and then to me, quite near to the Pennsylvania/Ohio state line.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> I got a couple of the pics--not the greatest, as I have to take them with my phone and email them to myself! LOL


The boot bracelet is a fun idea. I think my grands would love those and a way to add a splash of color...


----------



## kehinkle

Evening all,

Got a load this morning that picked up at 1 pm, 113 miles from Memphis. Went over to Louisville and I delivered around 5 pm. Still felling tired and listless but am trying to fight through it. Don't know if it is a cycle I am going through or coming down with something. Although I don't feel sick. Had a good supper of bbq again. The beef ribs were very good and I indulged in an ear of fried corn. 

Caren, lovely pix today as always. The sky was so pretty. Sunny here today, high around 79 but the forklift driver made a point by telling me that it is only supposed to be in the 30s tomorrow. Had the air on for a bit today. Take the weather as it comes. Nothing we can do about it. 

Daralene, did you get your walk or did the smile at DH set other things in motion? LOL And I agree with others opinion of you on here. You are a lovely woman inside and out. It wasn't so much my parents but peers that left emotional scars. My parents didn't have time to raise our self esteem as they both worked and were trying to raise seven children. 

Busy bee, glad things are looking up a bit for you. Enjoy the party and always know that you have a while team of cheerleaders here for you.

Sam, I expect to be invited to any parties you may have while Heidi is away. The chickpea and avocado sandwich sounds good and I like Caren's addition of radishes. Will have to try it at home. 

Shirley, love the sweater. I tried googling the pattern but came up with tons. Can you send me the pattern name or number? Looks like one I might be able to do. Of course, that's after the panda (2 if I get it done before Easter) and the socks I have on the needles.

Dawn, good to see you back on. Hope you are well and good luck on the job search. Delivering newspapers is something I did in AZ, in between one full time job and two part time jobs. DH will be done with school soon or does he have another year?

Long enough so I will close. Hugs to all.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~Iditarod Update.....mushers are FINALLy getting to the end! 4 are in and many are close..."just a few more hours...."
> Curt is in 25th place at the moment, Matt is 13th, Marcelle is 46th, Hans Gott is 9th...in soon. Bejna is 39th Michelle Phillips is 18th, and Chris T is 42nd.
> 
> Dallas broke a speed record for the race....8 days, 13 hours, 4 minutes, and 19 seconds. Aliy made it in 8 days, 13 hours, 6 minutes and 41 seconds. SOOOO Close!
> WEll....as the Cubs always say...."There is always next year!"


Yes, even a blind pig finds an acorn once in awhile!!!! My mom is a diehard Cubs fan...


----------



## flyty1n

Dreamweaver said:


> I do to on the pushing finger but I tear up the under finger. I do use a little stick on plastic thing or liquid bandage, but tend to work too long at a time and have to get tip is reconditioned to it. I need to "feel" the needle to know when to rock it back up to front side so no thimble underneath.


 Have you tried the soft, clear, see through thimbles on your underside finger? I get them in the fabric shop and they work great on the underside finger..find that one can feel and still have some protection. Of course, they are not as impervious to the needle as a steel thimble is, but they do really help.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Shrinking wouldn't be a problem. musk ox wool doesn't shrink like other wool does. It is much warner than normal wool too. I keep telling my bunch they can all go together and get me enough to make myself a pair of gloves. Here is a link that tells a bit about Qivuit.
> 
> http://www.arnica.dk/en/qiviut/


Is Yak yarn different than Qivuit? I have some Qivuit & it is wonderful stuff.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie - I missed the post if there was one. Where are you going on your trip? I hope it is a holiday for you. I went back some pages but couldn't find anything.
> 
> If it is a medical trip - take care, if it is a holiday trip have fun!


Just going to visit family, have decided to leave in the morning. Going to Red Deer to visit Delberts aunt, then to Invermere for a couple of days to visit my Aunt & cousin.


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> *All of the squares y'all are sending to me are beautiful, Knitters*
> 
> And Shirley, Ontario is quite a distance less than it is to come here to me--especially of it must go through Customs and then to a regional distribution point before it ever gets to Ohio and then to me, quite near to the Pennsylvania/Ohio state line.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my dear -- I: don't begrudge the cost at all! We were just talking about the postal rates here in Canada - they are so high but I hear from Americans that it is costly there too. I wonder if it is because more and more people are communicating by email rather than written letters.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear about Lindsey. Indeed heartbreaking. It hardly seems fair and so hard to understand My sincere sympathies to her family and all of you who knew her and will miss her.
> Beautiful picture.


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the Tiki. It was always an "adult beverage" served in the ones I knew!!!!


me too first time I've seen it as a coffee mug.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Yak yarn different than Qivuit? I have some Qivuit & it is wonderful stuff.


Not exactly sure about it. I do know that what I have read neither one shrinks when washed, the reason I would like to make gloves with it. 
I would think it must be a bit different in texture maybe, both say they are soft.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> this is for all you sock knitters --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/knitted-lace-stockings-kit-grouped?a=ke140310&mid=420201&rid=1863710
> 
> and now to bed --- sam


Rest well. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Oh my dear -- I: don't begrudge the cost at all! We were just talking about the postal rates here in Canada - they are so high but I hear from Americans that it is costly there too. I wonder if it is because more and more people are communicating by email rather than written letters.


I also didn't begrudge the cost to send the square, I'm the same just think rates are getting stupid :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Not exactly sure about it. I do know that what I have read neither one shrinks when washed, the reason I would like to make gloves with it.
> I would think it must be a bit different in texture maybe, both say they are soft.


This is where I got my yarn but the price has sure gone up, I'm sure I paid $28 & I thought that was a lot.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-QIVIUT-MUSK-OX-YARN-THICK-SOFT-3-PLY-/300663358086?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item4600eec286&_uhb=1

I had seen it in Lake Louise for some insane price & looked it up when I got home. Before that I had not heard of it. I made a pair of socks but ny used it for the foot, made the upper part with some alpaca. I have enough left o do another pair. They sure are warm, I always have frozen feet.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and dry Surrey. I'm off to my 'coven' this morning, ur new little member willbe there this morning so I am taking her the doll I have knitted for her. This afternoon I am going shopping with my neightbour who needs a posh frock for a theatre first night party. We are going to Reading which is the country town of the Royal County of Berkshire.
> 
> Sendinging peaceful and healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday......


Lovely photos as always, 
:-D


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> Oh my dear -- I: don't begrudge the cost at all! We were just talking about the postal rates here in Canada - they are so high but I hear from Americans that it is costly there too. I wonder if it is because more and more people are communicating by email rather than written letters.


I never even thought of you begrudging the cost of sending your squares, Shirley. I was referring to the difference between your cost to ship squares to me and Bonnie's cost to send a package to Ontario. That's all, truly.

Much love and admiration to the both of you--in fact, to all of you knitters and crocheters here at KTP. My life is richer and quite blessed by getting to know all of you better each day. It's has been a long and busy day and I am grateful for the time to spend some of my evening with you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> The seed pods are why it is called swan plant here- they do resemble a swan's body.


They do,look like a swan body. I've never heard them called by that name.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well said Shirley, you are both lovely kind women & I am so glad both of you found lovely husbands & long happy marriages to make up for the heartache of your youth.



Designer1234 said:


> Angora -- it takes a lifetime for the scars to heal. I know.
> 
> You are a kind, loving, wonderful person and every bit of it is obvious to all of us. I had the same 'put downs' when I was a child. The thing that parents don't realize is that children remember each nasty unkind comment about themselves even if they don't necessarily remember all the words - and they carry the insecurity their whole lives.
> 
> If you tell a child that he is useless he or she carries it their whole life even if their head knows better. It takes years to over come the feelings. A lot of people are carrying those scars - even though they put on a good show of being confident and strong.
> 
> Some let it spoil their lives, others either get counselling or they manage to find a life where they are built up instead of torn down.
> 
> You prove yourself everyday of your life and you are a person of great worth. Some people never overcome the feelings. You are doing just that and your life and marriage prove it.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 2c/36f at 07:36. They are saying it is mostly sunny, hmmm guessing someone should inform the sun of this. The most sun I saw was when I was out getting a photo easier.
> 
> Coffee this morning and the reason I was out earlier.
> 
> Springtime hugs for all. Gentle healing energy for those in need.


Nice cup, lovely sky :shock: awesome so peaceful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

flyty1n said:


> Have you tried the soft, clear, see through thimbles on your underside finger? I get them in the fabric shop and they work great on the underside finger..find that one can feel and still have some protection. Of course, they are not as impervious to the needle as a steel thimble is, but they do really help.


Haven't seen clear... But have seen colored clear... My quilt shop has those. I also use the little oval sticky things, I cut them in half. I do. Tend to pick those up with the needle at times.... Still, better than constantly bleeding!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear he is ok. I googled it this morning and sounds like he will be alright. So glad. A near tragedy averted and how wonderful that doctor got a heartbeat back so quickly.
> 
> Sadly, one of our friends, 64, died from heart disease Sunday. I just read about it this morning. I had looked for him at DH's concert as he always comes. He was a radio announcer for the local PBS station here, with a music program, for over 30 years and such an interesting person. There will be a memorial this Sunday. He was from NYC originally where his parents were also involved in music.


Prayers for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just going to visit family, have decided to leave in the morning. Going to Red Deer to visit Delberts aunt, then to Invermere for a couple of days to visit my Aunt & cousin.


Looks like you will end up in the mountains. Have a wonderful visit and safe trip. If you think of it, pictures please. I know the people might not want to be seen but the landscape would be great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wonder how PtofValerie is? Such an important day for her today. Healing wishes and prayers still going her way. Praying she isn't in too much pain. Her attitude was absolutely inspiring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Daralene, did you get your walk or did the smile at DH set other things in motion? LOL And I agree with others opinion of you on here. You are a lovely woman inside and out. It wasn't so much my parents but peers that left emotional scars. My parents didn't have time to raise our self esteem as they both worked and were trying to raise seven children.
> 
> Long enough so I will close. Hugs to all.
> 
> Kathy


Glad you got a load out and enjoyed some beautiful weather.

Thank you and LOL, yes I did get the walk in but by the time DH was ready I was almost asleep so had a nap and then went. It was so lovely. Wish I had taken something to take photos with but...didn't think of it on time.


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> They do,look like a swan body. I've never heard them called by that name.


Also interesting that they grow on the other side of the world.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> This is where I got my yarn but the price has sure gone up, I'm sure I paid $28 & I thought that was a lot.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-QIVIUT-MUSK-OX-YARN-THICK-SOFT-3-PLY-/300663358086?pt=US_Yarn&hash=item4600eec286&_uhb=1
> 
> I had seen it in Lake Louise for some insane price & looked it up when I got home. Before that I had not heard of it. I made a pair of socks but ny used it for the foot, made the upper part with some alpaca. I have enough left o do another pair. They sure are warm, I always have frozen feet.


Gorgeous, and they have some blends at that price. Again, $14. to ship here. I am being so sparing with mine. I may combine it with some silk/alpaca or some buffalo .... They are both soft...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Looks like you will end up in the mountains. Have a wonderful visit and safe trip. If you think of it, pictures please. I know the people might not want to be seen but the landscape would be great.


I will take pictures but will have to send them to you or Shirley to post if that's OK.

I forgot to comment, sorry for the loss of your friend far to many young people passing these days,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Prayers for all.


Thank you. It seems he has no family left. His younger sister died about 3 yrs. back and his parents were dead. His name is Mordecai Lipschutz and it is possible his program was heard across the States when the PBS station was stronger. I believe the family was originally from Russia.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will take pictures but will have to send them to you or Shirley to post if that's OK.
> 
> I forgot to comment, sorry for the loss of your friend far to many young people passing these days,


Thanks Bonnie. I always felt I was in the presence of Royalty when I was around him. Not sure how others felt, but that is how I felt. He was so knowledgeable of music.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will take pictures but will have to send them to you or Shirley to post if that's OK.
> 
> I forgot to comment, sorry for the loss of your friend far to many young people passing these days,


Absolutely fine. I know Shirley doesn't mind and I would love to help out. PM me if you need me. Just enjoy your visit though. Please don't let taking pictures interfere in any way. Just a snapshot or two if it is convenient. Your visit is way more important.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS, so glad no children were hurt in that accident. Just amazing that there were no children in the building. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

What a lot of work you have to do. Hope all goes well, but it sure can be trying.


----------



## Designer1234

There is a new workshop Happenings at this Link

Darowil take note - you are famous!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244864-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie -- that is a lovely trip out to Invermere - we always go the circle if you decide to do that it is a lovely trip. it would be a much longer trip for you though so it might not be workable. 

The melt is on here and there are buds on our trees, finally. I hope you have a really nice trip. You are due and I hope your shoulder is healing well. Still in the brace? Drive carefully - the forecast is good from here anyway. Take pictures, I will post them for you --no problem.


----------



## Sorlenna

Shutting down the old computer for now--hope my cord gets here soon! My routine is disrupted (now also by the TV with some issue or other), and that on top of the time change has me all kinds of out of sorts. Argh.

See y'all tomorrow, back on my laptop, I hope!


----------



## Grannypeg

Just catching up after a rather busy day - losing that hour still playing havoc with the old body. Need a few more dys to recover. Up extra early to take the dog in my avatar to the groomer's before I went to work.

Just putting my two cents worth in since I also came from a rather dysfunctional home with loss of put-downs and a certain distain for women. I too, have been married for a long time - 49 years this year.

This has been a bit of down day. My younger brother dropped dead 9 years ago today. I still miss him terribly. we were rather close


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Have I missed one. I saw the first and this one. Is there another between??


There is one more- yet to be released, if I remember right- they have managed to turn that slender volume into a trilogy!


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Shirley, love the sweater. I tried googling the pattern but came up with tons. Can you send me the pattern name or number? Looks like one I might be able to do. Of course, that's after the panda (2 if I get it done before Easter) and the socks I have on the needles.
> Kathy


Kathy == I have a basic pattern that I change but it gives me a general idea of the sizes to knit.

It is a very plain cardigan and the pattern calls for a zipper but i never put in zipper. I just put in a band on both fronts.

All my top down cardigans come from this pattern - I like it and it is easy to follow

Knitting pure and simple - Neck down jacket - #201

The following were used from this basic pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> They do,look like a swan body. I've never heard them called by that name.


Another variation in our common language, I guess!


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg
Just putting my two cents worth in since I also came from a rather dysfunctional home with loss of put-downs and a certain distain for women. I too said:


> ======
> We have done pretty darned well haven't we? I think there are more of us than people realize who carry the weight of our childhood experiences.
> 
> I know how much you miss you brother. loss of a brother or a son or any one close to us - is something you never really get over.
> 
> Next month we will be married 59 years! unbelievable!


----------



## pammie1234

Catching up after a busy day with DD. We are really accomplishing a lot. We didn't work as long as I had hoped because she is also dog sitting. It was one of those times when she just couldn't say no. I've been invited to a Happy Hour tomorrow, but I don't know if I'll be able to go. We are working and then I have my WW meeting. I have been doing pretty good so I don't want to miss a meeting.

Sorry to hear about Lindsey. I know that it is hard on the family even though they know that she is no longer suffering. Everyone take care.


----------



## sassafras123

Peg, yes, loved ones are always missed. Special hugs today.


----------



## iamsam

tonight is proving to be pretty rough - breathing is difficult if I am at all active - the cipro will kick in soon and then all will be better. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, just checking in to see if you are feeling any better? Need an update. Be sure and take all of your Cipro even though you are feeling better. You don't want a relapse.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Oh Sam, now that is funny, you made my night with that comment!

she always carried my debit card since she does 99% of my grocery shopping - told her this morning I would need it before she left - that it was my turn to buy the beer for the party I was throwing Friday night. she just laughed - why did she do that? lolololol sam[/quote]


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is this a permanent move darowil? how far will he be from you - my Australian map rememberance is not very good. --- sam


Approx 1200 kms/750 miles. This map might help you sort things out a bit.


----------



## iamsam

even with colored eggs there are always a few that are not found - however - the mower usually finds a few of them. --- sam aren't eggs already white?



pacer said:


> If you color the eggs white, then it would be a challenge for them to find them.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I see that is about 12 hrs. driving as the crow flies or much quicker if flying as he did. Nice you were able to be there and help and say good-bye. Hope it will be a wonderful move and is he going to be near someone else in the family moving for work that is a nephew?


Good memory- yes he will be 1 hour away from my nephew who moved last week. A great relief to us all that someone would be near the nephew- a case of God's timing. Within a week or two of my nephew accepting the apprenticeship DB was offered this job lasting at least 18 months.


----------



## iamsam

you got it. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> All dolled up for lazing around the beach instead of dishpan hands and boots!


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Kathy - you know you are always invited to any parties I have - but don't rush out to buy a party dress just yet. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Got a load this morning that picked up at 1 pm, 113 miles from Memphis. Went over to Louisville and I delivered around 5 pm. Still felling tired and listless but am trying to fight through it. Don't know if it is a cycle I am going through or coming down with something. Although I don't feel sick. Had a good supper of bbq again. The beef ribs were very good and I indulged in an ear of fried corn.
> 
> Caren, lovely pix today as always. The sky was so pretty. Sunny here today, high around 79 but the forklift driver made a point by telling me that it is only supposed to be in the 30s tomorrow. Had the air on for a bit today. Take the weather as it comes. Nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Daralene, did you get your walk or did the smile at DH set other things in motion? LOL And I agree with others opinion of you on here. You are a lovely woman inside and out. It wasn't so much my parents but peers that left emotional scars. My parents didn't have time to raise our self esteem as they both worked and were trying to raise seven children.
> 
> Busy bee, glad things are looking up a bit for you. Enjoy the party and always know that you have a while team of cheerleaders here for you.
> 
> Sam, I expect to be invited to any parties you may have while Heidi is away. The chickpea and avocado sandwich sounds good and I like Caren's addition of radishes. Will have to try it at home.
> 
> Shirley, love the sweater. I tried googling the pattern but came up with tons. Can you send me the pattern name or number? Looks like one I might be able to do. Of course, that's after the panda (2 if I get it done before Easter) and the socks I have on the needles.
> 
> Dawn, good to see you back on. Hope you are well and good luck on the job search. Delivering newspapers is something I did in AZ, in between one full time job and two part time jobs. DH will be done with school soon or does he have another year?
> 
> Long enough so I will close. Hugs to all.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## darowil

Shirley the cardigan looks good- will you get bored doing two the same if you use the same colours?


----------



## Angelyaya5

thewren said:


> tonight is proving to be pretty rough - breathing is difficult if I am at all active - the cipro will kick in soon and then all will be better. --- sam


Prayers for comfort and healing Sam. Remember,Joy cometh in the,morning!


----------



## purl2diva

Caren-at today's ballgame, I saw someone wearing a Punkin Chunkin tee shirt. Thanks to you, I know what that's all about.

Another tee shirt---"Please just win just one before I die! "
Only a die ard Cubs fan ( which I am) will understand that one.

Darowil's-I know you are not in Sydney, but is there any enthusiasm that there will be two American baseball games played there later this month?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, went & took a look at all the pandas, wow, such great color choices, all are beautiful. Can't wait to do one.

Darowil, thanks for posting the map, now that I look at that it reminded me DH cousin lived there for 2 yrs in the mid 80's, worked on offshore oil.

Sam, I hope you get the breathing under control& are better soon.

Did anyone watch the Sanjay Gupta documentary about medical marijuana? Very interesting, it has helped children with epilepsy, people with MS & severe pain from arthritis. It sounds like they are developing an oil extract that can be used.I had heard of using it for chemo & pain before but not epilepsy & MS.
If it works, I sure think it should be allowed. I can remember when my mom was dying there was a documentary about giving terminal patients whatever they needed to be comfortable, some politician got on there & said no way because they might get addicted, in my opinion, he should have to watch his wife or child go through a terminal illness, then he would change his tune. I watched too many people suffer during my working years, including my mom & think we would not let animals suffer the way some people do so should let them have whatever is needed.
I hope everyone has a good week as I probably won't be on much except in the morning if I have a few minutes. Take care all :roll:


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Caren-at today's ballgame, I saw someone wearing a Punkin Chunkin tee shirt. Thanks to you, I know what that's all about.
> 
> Another tee shirt---"Please just win just one before I die! "
> Only a die ard Cubs fan ( which I am) will understand that one.
> 
> Darowil's-I know you are not in Sydney, but is there any enthusiasm that there will be two American baseball games played there later this month?


Maybe Nicho will know something about it as she is in Sydney, but I know nothing about it. Does this mean that an American team is coming over? But baseball is not a popular sport over here. I went to them a few times with my father (and he died when I was 15 it was a long time ago) and then last year again. The trouble was that I had very little idea of what was going on! Knew the basics but that was all.


----------



## purl2diva

darowil said:


> Maybe Nicho will know something about it as she is in Sydney, but I know nothing about it. Does this mean that an American team is coming over? But baseball is not a popular sport over here. I went to them a few times with my father (and he died when I was 15 it was a long time ago) and then last year again. The trouble was that I had very little idea of what was going on! Knew the basics but that was all.


Yes, two professional teams -the Arizona Diamondbacks and the Los Angeles Dodgers will start the season there. The games will count in the standings. I think the idea is to try to create some interest in the game. Other years teams have played in Japan and Europe. I know there have been a couple of professional players from Australia.

It would be like trying to get Americans interested in cricket.i got interested in it when we lived in England but I suspect most Americans would think it too slow.


----------



## pammie1234

1:00 AM so I am going to bed. I hope everyone has a good night/day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to get one of those t-shirts for our DS who is an avid Cubs fan as are both DH and me....



purl2diva said:


> Caren-at today's ballgame, I saw someone wearing a Punkin Chunkin tee shirt. Thanks to you, I know what that's all about.
> 
> Another tee shirt---"Please just win just one before I die! "
> Only a die ard Cubs fan ( which I am) will understand that one.
> 
> Darowil's-I know you are not in Sydney, but is there any enthusiasm that there will be two American baseball games played there later this month?


----------



## darowil

purl2diva said:


> Yes, two professional teams -the Arizona Diamondbacks and the Los Angeles Dodgers will start the season there. The games will count in the standings. I think the idea is to try to create some interest in the game. Other years teams have played in Japan and Europe. I know there have been a couple of professional players from Australia.
> 
> It would be like trying to get Americans interested in cricket.i got interested in it when we lived in England but I suspect most Americans would think it too slow.


Cricket can be slow- but some of these games are also very interesting and tense. Like the last day of the last test- very few runs all day and long periods without anything happening but a very engrossing day and could have had been until a draw (thus avoiding a series defeat for South Afica) or a win to us (thus giving us a series win) until we took the last wicket with less than 1/2 an hour left of play available.

Are the Cubs a baseball team?


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Maybe Nicho will know something about it as she is in Sydney, but I know nothing about it. Does this mean that an American team is coming over? But baseball is not a popular sport over here. I went to them a few times with my father (and he died when I was 15 it was a long time ago) and then last year again. The trouble was that I had very little idea of what was going on! Knew the basics but that was all.


Just popped in to have a quick read to see what you have all been up to during this week and saw Darowil's reply to a question about the baseball in Sydney - 2 American teams playing here. (It has been reported here that some of the players are not too happy about having to come here to play. Flight too long! What's wrong with them? Who doesn't want to come to Sydney, Australia?)

There have been some reports about it in the Sydney media but even with that exposure I don't think many people will attend. They have tried for years to make baseball popular here but they have struggled to get numbers to attend games and to play. When our kids played a couple of seasons of T-ball about 14 years ago, we used to go to the main league matches here. We all enjoyed the games, but the kids did not go on to play baseball so we stopped going, and now I never hear anything about baseball games here.

The main point of the publicity about this upcoming game is that it is being played at the Sydney Cricket Ground and the turf (sacred to cricket enthusiasts) has been removed to provide the proper playing surface for baseball. There have been a lot of reassurances that there will be no lasting damage to the turf for cricket matches. I guess we will have to wait and see about that.

I hope they get a good crowd for the game - it should be an interesting contest, but I can't see it having the desired effect to raise the profile of baseball here...but I could be wrong about that!


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> The main point of the publicity about this upcoming game is that it is being played at the Sydney Cricket Ground and the turf (sacred to cricket enthusiasts) has been removed to provide the proper playing surface for baseball. There have been a lot of reassurances that there will be no lasting damage to the turf for cricket matches. I guess we will have to wait and see about that.


Which I guess is why if NSW host the cricket final it won't be at the SCG. When it looked like South Australia might do so discussions went on about whether Adelaide Oval would be free as somewhere around that time it is being used for a Rolling Stones concert and they weren't sure whether there was time to finish the match and get ready for the concert. You would think that ovals which are for cricket would be left free for the final. Guess they didn't have a lot of say as to when the Rolling Stones came and as they coming to officially open the revamped Adelaide Oval it couldn't really be anywhere else. But the baseball could have been somewhere else surely? Though I did hear that the other oval likely to be used for the cricket was also in use. Where do they usually play the baseball?


----------



## TNS

Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up after a rather busy day - losing that hour still playing havoc with the old body. Need a few more dys to recover. Up extra early to take the dog in my avatar to the groomer's before I went to work.
> 
> Just putting my two cents worth in since I also came from a rather dysfunctional home with loss of put-downs and a certain distain for women. I too, have been married for a long time - 49 years this year.
> 
> This has been a bit of down day. My younger brother dropped dead 9 years ago today. I still miss him terribly. we were rather close


That is so sad, losing a younger sibling like that. No surprise that you feel it still and wish I could comfort you - so sending a big gentle sisterly hug. Lin


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey although we are promised sunshine by lunchtime. Not too much planned for today as I have a busy day tomorrow when I am going to a craft fair with Londy in London. I shall go for a swim this afternoon and then to WI this evening.

Sending lots of healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone.

Wednesday photos...


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> tonight is proving to be pretty rough - breathing is difficult if I am at all active - the cipro will kick in soon and then all will be better. --- sam


I am so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time. Prayers.


----------



## flyty1n

thewren said:


> tonight is proving to be pretty rough - breathing is difficult if I am at all active - the cipro will kick in soon and then all will be better. --- sam


I am so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time. Prayers.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> That seems like a pretty good deal, depending on how long it takes you to deliver. You sure can't do that and work your other job though. You have to sleep sometime. Hope you find something you want before thE winter weather next year....


My other job right now is only 3 days a week and this will take about 2 1/2 to 3 hours to deliver. We have a Honda Fit and get about 36 miles to the gallon so shouldnt be too bad that way. DH will be done with school in May and be able to help more hopefully his new job wont be 3rd shift. I'm looking to get into a drs office or the hospitals here or in bloomington. Working full time while the other gal has been on vacation has just reaffirmed that I definitely dont want to be here full time again.


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> If you color the eggs white, then it would be a challenge for them to find them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> True on Cracker Barrel. We have a friend who writes a truck driver series, very popular, and records them in his studio. They are quite popular ar Cracker Barrel.( I love the candy selection!)


Went there for supper last night and checked this out. They had two large round thingys (lol I know,... craft struck) and on the top it said rent for $3.29 per week. You rent the audio book, you MUST keep the receipt to exchange it if you do not it will cost you $21.00 to return it, then when done return it to any Cracker Barrel and get a different one. they did have quite a selection of popular authors to choose from.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> And I kind of like having quiet to get things done, and then knit!


If I could knit there that would be great but thats not allowed .


----------



## Pup lover

We ended up getting about 3 inches of heavy wet snow, shouldnt be around long, Friday it is sposed to be 57 again! Love the boot cuffs and hat band Sorlenna. Shirley your sweaters are all wonderful!
Rookie hope your feeling better today. Kehinkle enjoy some bbq for me, we are planning on getting down that way one of these days. blues and bbq a great vacation. 

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Shirley the cardigan looks good- will you get bored doing two the same if you use the same colours?


I dont think so as I will vary what I do -- - this one has cables and a black strip I think I will use a color with the next one . It is nice to knit a little one after making the two for me.

I will make the two shades of grey and possibly a variegated yarn somewhere. They are pretty well straightforward sweaters - as I don't have an interest in doing lacy patterns -- I had planned on finally learning some lace but I don't think that will happen now with my detached rotator cuff. I like varying these and the people who wear them like them.

I also have a pair of socks in the works -- but that is all I have in process. Best I have done for ages. That workshop really helped me get the two cardigans finished for myself. I think they will be handy if and when we go to the Island and they certainly are nice for this part of the world.

I have such a large stash and don't want to knit just scarves etc . so sweaters fit quite nicely into my plan for reducing my yarn.

It feels like spring! We seem to get a bad cold spell and suddenly everything starts melting. We had a huge amount of snow so it is good that it is melting now before the mountain run off. Just hope we don't get a lot of rain like last year on top of the run off.

I am going over to the club house and doing water excercises with the girls - then coffee then the library. The workshops are all ticking along well. The busiest time is when we open one and the Panda workshop has 203 people! Lots of new interest in the workshops as there are many 'bear' people who haven't taken one.
They are not as 'heavy' as I have cut back on the number each month -so life is easier in that respect. I sometimes feel I have a tiger by the tail, but don't want to give them up as I think they are important and useful. Lots of work though.

I am looking forward to hosting Purplefi again - she is gong to teach the mini me!! I think that will be a good one. Also have Julie doing her class in a little while too. Time is going by.

Clare Justice is going to do the most beautiful baby crochet hat using flowers. Her own design - she is a wonderful designer and crocheter.

Bob Glory - I love your panda- How are you feeling? We miss you - I hope you will drop around and let us know how things are going with you.

Well, I had better go and have some breakfast. it is 5:45 am and I have been up for an hour. Why is it that when you get old sleep is hard to come by? oh well, nap time later.

I wonder how the surgery went for Pt.ofValerie - I hope she is okay. Take care everyone. Sam -- make sure you finish all your cipro - and don't push yourself too hard. Take it easy and get lots of rest. We all care a lot about you.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just realized that I am on KTP stood there for a moment a asked where Luke is.


Soooo handsome, growing up fast.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> I got a couple of the pics--not the greatest, as I have to take them with my phone and email them to myself! LOL


Nice look. :-D


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, went & took a look at all the pandas, wow, such great color choices, all are beautiful. Can't wait to do one.
> 
> Darowil, thanks for posting the map, now that I look at that it reminded me DH cousin lived there for 2 yrs in the mid 80's, worked on offshore oil.
> 
> Sam, I hope you get the breathing under control& are better soon.
> 
> Did anyone watch the Sanjay Gupta documentary about medical marijuana? Very interesting, it has helped children with epilepsy, people with MS & severe pain from arthritis. It sounds like they are developing an oil extract that can be used.I had heard of using it for chemo & pain before but not epilepsy & MS.
> If it works, I sure think it should be allowed. I can remember when my mom was dying there was a documentary about giving terminal patients whatever they needed to be comfortable, some politician got on there & said no way because they might get addicted, in my opinion, he should have to watch his wife or child go through a terminal illness, then he would change his tune. I watched too many people suffer during my working years, including my mom & think we would not let animals suffer the way some people do so should let them have whatever is needed.
> I hope everyone has a good week as I probably won't be on much except in the morning if I have a few minutes. Take care all :roll:


----
I watched it - I admire him -- when he was in Iraq reporting he put on some scrubs and operated on some of the serious brain injuries and also on some of the civilians. I like the way he expresses himself and he also is so knowledgeable. I think he is a great asset to CNN. Nothing political about any of his sections.

I agree - if something like this can help keep people from suffering it should not be a political thing. If handled properly and certainly for people who are suffering terribly I think it should be used.

Imagine something to help MS and severe arthritis as well as so many other things. I would take his word that it is not an old wives tale. My son suffered terribly with esophagael cancer in the months before he died. None of the meds really helped the pain and if this had been available it would have been so great if it could have helped him.

Too much politics and not much sense. I don't think it is any worse than cigarettes which kill thousands and is one of the worst addictions. I have never even smelled it - but thousands of people use it - if it will help those who are suffering I believe it should be used. They use oxycondine for pain which is a terribly addictive dangerous drug if used incorrectly-- why is there a fight against using marijuana? I think he will have a lot of influence - and some of the States have legalized medical marijuana- I am not to up on it here but I don't think it is available - hmm better check that out.

Enough, Shirley. Talk to you all later.


----------



## KateB

Just got back from an overnight stay with friends and I'm 20 pages behind! Off to catch up, hope everyone's well. Talk later.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Only about 3 hrs. sleep last night so I'm off now to see if I can get back to sleep. Sure hope so. My sleep is upside down. Wonder if this is part of aging for some of us??


Certainly seems to be for me too! :thumbdown:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey although we are promised sunshine by lunchtime. Not too much planned for today as I have a busy day tomorrow when I am going to a craft fair with Londy in London. I shall go for a swim this afternoon and then to WI this evening.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


Beautiful, perfect place to have coffee, is there some one sitting on the bench?


----------



## Patches39

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time. Prayers.


Ditto, prayers always going up for you Sam. :-D


----------



## jknappva

pacer I have taken enough meals that sometimes I have dropped off food at their house when Faith's family have been away. Next week I am planning on putting together a taco meal night for the family.[/quote said:


> You are sure a God-send to Faith's family. I know they appreciate everything you do for them. I don't know how you manage to do as much as you do with the long hours you work.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## KateB

That film of the starlings going to roost was absolutely magical! I've seen them doing that over the sea on my way home from work, but never in those numbers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Also interesting that they grow on the other side of the world.


I learned in an Edible Wild Foods course that most of what we consider weeds were brought here as food by the pilgrims.
We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. There are deadly plants too.
Wonder if this grows in Australia and New Zealand? I'm thinking a little more about this and I'll bet the people brought them there too. Will be interesting to find out.
http://wildedibleandmedicinalplants.blogspot.com/2010/06/queen-annes-lace-daucus-carota.html
Queen Anne's Lace
Daucus carota
Queen Anne's Lace, also called "Wild Carrot," is a common plant in dry fields, ditches, and open areas. It was introduced from Europe, and the carrots that we eat today were once cultivated from this plant. *I didn't know that.*

Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.

There is a giant plant with a flower like Queen Anne's Lace. It is taller than I am and grows along the road. I always wanted to bring some home but thank goodness didn't. Found out it is like poison ivy and creates a real sore mess on your skin.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just going to visit family, have decided to leave in the morning. Going to Red Deer to visit Delberts aunt, then to Invermere for a couple of days to visit my Aunt & cousin.


HOpe you have a wonderful time. Having a family visit will make the remaining time in your cast go a little faster. be safe driving.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I always felt I was in the presence of Royalty when I was around him. Not sure how others felt, but that is how I felt. He was so knowledgeable of music.


I'm sure he will be missed. My condolences on the loss of a friend.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> They told me $16 if I wanted tracking so I opted for no tracking. Told Joy to let me know if they got lost but she received them quite quickly.


Mine only cost me £4.50 to post, which is about $7.50 (American) although they took a few weeks to get to Joy.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, it's good morning and good night from me -- I caught something either from the crowd of people at the dance performance or from the people yesterday at the birthday party -- but I'm sneezing, coughing and have tightness in chest. I AM going to be healthy enough to go see DS, DDIL and two granddaughters this weekend so I come first today---tine for some tea and toast and meds and then back to bed.
> 
> I texted DH at work that he and DD were going to be on their own for dinner, etc. I was going to cut DGS's hair after pre-school, but that will have to wait too.
> 
> Love to all and good health to all.


Hope you are feeling much better today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm sure he will be missed. My condolences on the loss of a friend.
> Junek


Thank you. I will probably always look for him at DH's concerts.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Shutting down the old computer for now--hope my cord gets here soon! My routine is disrupted (now also by the TV with some issue or other), and that on top of the time change has me all kinds of out of sorts. Argh.
> 
> See y'all tomorrow, back on my laptop, I hope!


I can so relate to the problems you're having adding to your "out of sorts". I'm all out of sorts just from the time change. The clock may be DST but my body is still on the regular time so I'm getting up an hour later in the morning--by the clock!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up after a rather busy day - losing that hour still playing havoc with the old body. Need a few more dys to recover. Up extra early to take the dog in my avatar to the groomer's before I went to work.
> 
> Just putting my two cents worth in since I also came from a rather dysfunctional home with loss of put-downs and a certain distain for women. I too, have been married for a long time - 49 years this year.
> 
> This has been a bit of down day. My younger brother dropped dead 9 years ago today. I still miss him terribly. we were rather close


I,too, have lost a sibling but it was many years ago. It's a loss we always feel. 
Many hugs and may God comfort you.
Junek


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> wow dawn - that is awful early to be getting up - especially in the winter. actually anytime -- it is not on my alarm clock. --- sam


Getting up! ........Sam, you're usually not even in bed by then! :lol:


----------



## ChrisEl

DH just told me that we are in for a wild weather day....severe rain storm and a slight chance of a tornado during the day and then in the evening a temperature drop from around 60 degrees at 8 p.m. to 36 degrees at 11 p.m. This sudden change is a bit like a "blue norther" (when temps drop 20 to 30 degrees in a few minutes.) That is one of my favorite weather terms which I learned about in Texas. Am feeling some arthritis twinges which probably means the weather forecast is right...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> My other job right now is only 3 days a week and this will take about 2 1/2 to 3 hours to deliver. We have a Honda Fit and get about 36 miles to the gallon so shouldnt be too bad that way. DH will be done with school in May and be able to help more hopefully his new job wont be 3rd shift. I'm looking to get into a drs office or the hospitals here or in bloomington. Working full time while the other gal has been on vacation has just reaffirmed that I definitely dont want to be here full time again.


School is almost done. That is so wonderful!!! What a huge change this will be in your lives. Soon you will reap the rewards of all this struggling. Nice that you were able to get reaffirmation that you don't want to work full-time any more by just having to do it temporarily. That will be quite something with that paper delivery. At least the weather is starting to turn and hopefully you won't need to do it when we get back around toward winter again.

Hmmm, I said the weather is starting to turn as we had a Spring day yesterday, but today is another story. No little birds flying around singing. Hope they got their nests built and are safely inside. Snow, wind, and cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thinking of Valerie/PtofValerie today and sending her healing wishes.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> tonight is proving to be pretty rough - breathing is difficult if I am at all active - the cipro will kick in soon and then all will be better. --- sam


Oh,Sam. I'm sorry you're still suffering. I hope the meds will soon kick in and you're soon much better.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> DH just told me that we are in for a wild weather day....severe rain storm and a slight chance of a tornado during the day and then in the evening a temperature drop from around 60 degrees at 8 p.m. to 36 degrees at 11 p.m. This sudden change is a bit like a "blue norther" (when temps drop 20 to 30 degrees in a few minutes.) That is one of my favorite weather terms which I learned about in Texas. Am feeling some arthritis twinges which probably means the weather forecast is right...


Chris, I sure hope you don't get a tornado. They are so awful. Don't you love the terms and sayings from Texas. I do. I noticed today it was hard to bend my middle finger. Must be the weather. OH NO, now that sure could be interpreted the wrong way if out in company. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll have to warn DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> You are sure a God-send to Faith's family. I know they appreciate everything you do for them. I don't know how you manage to do as much as you do with the long hours you work.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Ditto!! Pacer, I know that this is at financial sacrifice on your part too. Isn't it amazing how in a time like this we always find a way to do for others. This is a gift in so many ways and I know it has not come without a price. You are a sweetheart and an angel in disguise.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> That film of the starlings going to roost was absolutely magical! I've seen them doing that over the sea on my way home from work, but never in those numbers.


Yes, it really was. The shapes it formed, at one point like a lion leaping. I still picture it in my mind.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, went & took a look at all the pandas, wow, such great color choices, all are beautiful. Can't wait to do one.
> 
> Darowil, thanks for posting the map, now that I look at that it reminded me DH cousin lived there for 2 yrs in the mid 80's, worked on offshore oil.
> 
> Sam, I hope you get the breathing under control& are better soon.
> 
> Did anyone watch the Sanjay Gupta documentary about medical marijuana? Very interesting, it has helped children with epilepsy, people with MS & severe pain from arthritis. It sounds like they are developing an oil extract that can be used.I had heard of using it for chemo & pain before but not epilepsy & MS.
> If it works, I sure think it should be allowed. I can remember when my mom was dying there was a documentary about giving terminal patients whatever they needed to be comfortable, some politician got on there & said no way because they might get addicted, in my opinion, he should have to watch his wife or child go through a terminal illness, then he would change his tune. I watched too many people suffer during my working years, including my mom & think we would not let animals suffer the way some people do so should let them have whatever is needed.
> I hope everyone has a good week as I probably won't be on much except in the morning if I have a few minutes. Take care all :roll:


I think people making remarks about terminally ill, suffering patients getting addicted to whatever medicine will make them more comfortable are just showing what idiots they are and how uncaring. What the H*** difference does it make if someone who is terminally ill gets addicted!? I can't believe the thinking of some people.
Let me get off this soapbox before it breaks and I fall on my head.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Shirley - That cardigan is going to be gorgeous. I'm sure your friend will love it. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

I completely agree on the medical marijuana issue. Several years ago there was a conservative politician whose daughter had cancer. Even though many in his party did not share his views, he became a firm supporter for legalizing the use of medical marijuana, because it was the only thing which helped his daughter. I think everyone would like to have that choice. I also think that in general regulation (the Colorado model) would be much more effective and less expensive than the current ban in many states. Just my opinion.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey although we are promised sunshine by lunchtime. Not too much planned for today as I have a busy day tomorrow when I am going to a craft fair with Londy in London. I shall go for a swim this afternoon and then to WI this evening.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


Your sunny garden is so beautiful and so welcome on our cloudy, dreary morning. I had no idea you had Canada geese in GB. What a surprise!
They drive my sister crazy when they decide to visit her river side yard. Her DH bought a radio controlled car to scare them away. Their poop makes a real mess...since they're such large birds.
Junek


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just realized that I am on KTP stood there for a moment a asked where Luke is.


Lovely boy!
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> It is cute. Most people think Luke is a doll that I have at the house because he tells everyone his Luke is at nana's.


 :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg...So glad you have had a lasting marriage of 49 years. I have come to the conclusion that most families are dysfunctional and it is our destiny in life to find our own way. We can do it if we try. I'm just so glad I was allowed to live long enough to get a chance to try.

So sorry to hear about your brother. It shows that our lives really do make a difference as the world is a different place when we are gone to those who loved us and cared about us.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I got a couple of the pics--not the greatest, as I have to take them with my phone and email them to myself! LOL


These look great, especially the boot bracelets. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I learned in an Edible Wild Foods course that most of what we consider weeds were brought here as food by the pilgrims.
> We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. There are deadly plants too.
> Wonder if this grows in Australia and New didn't know that.[/b]
> 
> Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.
> 
> I just found out as an adult that Queen Anne's Lace has a carrot-like root. When I was in my teens (we lived in the country) I would pick the flowers and put the stems in colored water so it would color the lacy flowers! But at that time, like I said I didn't realize it was kin to the carrot.
> Junek


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry your mother didn't appreciate for the wonderful person we all know you are!! My mother always supported me but if I did something wrong she would sure tell me about it so she well knew I was far from perfect!
> Junek


My mum was always supportive too, but she thought it helped when I was unsure about wearing/doing something to say, "Who do you think is looking at you anyway?"!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam...I hope you made it through the night ok????

June...You are right. I know I love to hear them honking and flying overhead, but if they are in your yard you sure have an awful mess. Great idea with the radio-controlled car as I'm sure there are lots of other places that aren't someone's yard.

Purplefi...I didn't know you had Canada Geese either. My but we are learning so much. Again, lovely seeing your canal and beautiful yard. I hope to post photos of our canal soon. No horses pulling boats now but that is how many people traveled here in the past.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angelyaya5 said:


> Prayers for comfort and healing Sam. Remember,Joy cometh in the,morning!


And is that Ohio Joy or Sassafras. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Guess the party is already starting.
I do so hope Sam is ok. Night is the worst with these breathing problems.

Sorlenna...Hope you are feeling better today but it is so frustrating when so many things go wrong at the same time. Hugs


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> So sweet missing his friend Luke.....there's a good picture of him on last week's KP>


One for Seth.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, I've been reading when I can but stil behind. Sam, I hope your breathing gets better soon! Prayers going up for you! Daralene, I get feeling like that when I try to knit something on too small of needles, or sometimes I say "and I like to knit because!?" but I'm sure yours will turn out beautifully! 
We are suposed to have a Winter storm here and we've got rain and wind so far, I don't thing it's going to be nice at all! I guess that is March for a lot of us!! I hope everyone stays safe and no flooding or tree damage. I'll just stay on here and read when I get the chance. 
Asking for prayers, don't know why I feel so tired lately. Had blood work done yesterday. Nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned in an Edible Wild Foods course that most of what we consider weeds were brought here as food by the pilgrims.
> We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. There are deadly plants too.
> Wonder if this grows in Australia and New didn't know that.[/b]
> 
> Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.
> 
> I just found out as an adult that Queen Anne's Lace has a carrot-like root. When I was in my teens (we lived in the country) I would pick the flowers and put the stems in colored water so it would color the lacy flowers! But at that time, like I said I didn't realize it was kin to the carrot.
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> I was in my 30's when I took my Wild Edible Food's course, so I as an adult also. We just thought it was pretty also, and it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't say life hasn't been exciting in your neck of the woods. Sorry for all the damage at the house... Never fun to deal with when unexpected. Hope the foxes last a long, long time.


Foxes?!! Who let them in? :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> One for Seth.


He seems to be the happiest child. I just imagine your family being one with loads of humor and laughter. I think it would be such a joy to be at one of your family parties. I know I love your sense of humor and it sure looks like Luke is always having such fun. It gives me such joy to look at him, what a sweetie he is. Lots of aunts and a few uncles too that love him. And even a Grandpa Sam!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Foxes?!! Who let them in? :lol:


I couldn't quite figure that one out. Thought maybe it was my eyes, that I just had skimmed and missed the foxes. Is this another spellcheck. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hmmmm I just posted my bookmark for errata here, but then proceeded to go in and try them to look at the Vogue mistakes and it said the page had been removed, as did it for most others. Neg Swanson page had been removed too. Well, guess I need a new bookmark for errata now. :roll:


----------



## ChrisEl

:XD: :XD: :XD:

(in response to Angora's bending her finger....)


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> One for Seth.


What a gift of sunshine this morning!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Talking about monarch butterflies, I found there is a way to tell the male from the female. The male has a black spot on its wings that the female does not have. I tried importing a photo but it wouldn't take. Perhaps copyrighted. Here are some other fun facts:

Wings
A Monarch's wings remain the same size from birth to death, with the male's wings larger and having more bulk than females. The degree of bulk is determined by nutrition from available flowers and weather conditions. Wing bulk is important, because more bulk means more endurance while migrating.
The veins in female's wings are thicker than males.

Alars
Males have a protruding black sac, called an alar, alongside a vein on each side of their hindwing. The black alar is not coloration, but a special cell that manufactures a scent to attract female Monarchs. *You can see this black spot on each wing*
Female Monarchs have no alar.

Coloring and Size
In some species, the female Monarchs are darker in color and smaller in stature than the males. This allows them to blend in with milkweed plant leaves, where they deposit their eggs.

Summary
The female Monarch lays about 1,000 eggs in her two- to six-week lifespan. The transformation from egg to caterpillar to cocoon to butterfly is fraught with danger, and only a small percentage live.

It is really hard to distinguish a Viceroy butterfly from a Monarch. The Viceroy are not related and do not migrate like the monarchs.


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> And is that Ohio Joy or Sassafras. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Guess the party is already starting.
> I do so hope Sam is ok. Night is the worst with these breathing problems.
> 
> Sorlenna...Hope you are feeling better today but it is so frustrating when so many things go wrong at the same time. Hugs


Whether this Joy comes in the morning will depend on whether I needs must get Tim up and ready to leave for school by 7:30 AM or not. Or if Susan has need of me to teach some skill I've picked up over the years. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Whether this Joy comes in the morning will depend on whether I needs must get Tim up and ready to leave for school by 7:30 AM or not. Or if Susan has need of me to teach some skill I've picked up over the years. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, and you would have needed an earlier start to beat the snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading when I can but stil behind. Sam, I hope your breathing gets better soon! Prayers going up for you! Daralene, I get feeling like that when I try to knit something on too small of needles, or sometimes I say "and I like to knit because!?" but I'm sure yours will turn out beautifully!
> We are suposed to have a Winter storm here and we've got rain and wind so far, I don't thing it's going to be nice at all! I guess that is March for a lot of us!! I hope everyone stays safe and no flooding or tree damage. I'll just stay on here and read when I get the chance.
> Asking for prayers, don't know why I feel so tired lately. Had blood work done yesterday. Nittergma


I hope all turns out ok with the blood tests and if it is anemia, some iron will fix you up. Hope it is something simple to fix. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Designer1234

Canada is officially pulling out of Afghanistan after l7 years there. They lowered the flag today . I am so glad. I think it was a useless operation. I am glad we are out of there. I hope we don't get involved with any more useless wars that will never be won. 

Yea! Kelly has 3 friends who are coming home.


----------



## nittergma

Angora, what fascinating info about Monarchs! Thanks.


Angora1 said:


> Talking about monarch butterflies, I found there is a way to tell the male from the female. The male has a black spot on its wings that the female does not have. I tried importing a photo but it wouldn't take. Perhaps copyrighted. Here are some other fun facts:
> 
> Wings
> A Monarch's wings remain the same size from birth to death, with the male's wings larger and having more bulk than females. The degree of bulk is determined by nutrition from available flowers and weather conditions. Wing bulk is important, because more bulk means more endurance while migrating.
> The veins in female's wings are thicker than males.
> 
> Alars
> Males have a protruding black sac, called an alar, alongside a vein on each side of their hindwing. The black alar is not coloration, but a special cell that manufactures a scent to attract female Monarchs. *You can see this black spot on each wing*
> Female Monarchs have no alar.
> 
> Coloring and Size
> In some species, the female Monarchs are darker in color and smaller in stature than the males. This allows them to blend in with milkweed plant leaves, where they deposit their eggs.
> 
> Summary
> The female Monarch lays about 1,000 eggs in her two- to six-week lifespan. The transformation from egg to caterpillar to cocoon to butterfly is fraught with danger, and only a small percentage live.
> 
> It is really hard to distinguish a Viceroy butterfly from a Monarch. The Viceroy are not related and do not migrate like the monarchs.


----------



## jheiens

I'm getting seriously worried about Dollyclaire. I went back and read through all her most recent posts. She seemed positive and up-beat in all of them and then, nothing since the 10 December postings. My concern is growing and we've no way to proceed in order to check on her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

You are welcome Nittergama.

Poor little robin. You can't see the trees behind because of all the snow blowing and the photo doesn't show how bad it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> I'm getting seriously worried about Dollyclaire. I went back and read through all her most recent posts. She seemed positive and up-beat in all of them and then, nothing since the 10 December postings. My concern is growing and we've no way to proceed in order to check on her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


If I'm ever not on here for a while I don't want people worrying about me. I might not want it posted on here that I am going out of town or might just be busy. Sometimes I make quick trips out of town and my mom has no computer access. Sometimes I head up to Canada. I do things spontaneously, so please don't worry about me if I'm ever not on. Don't want people stressing. I like to stop by but might not do it for weeks at a time, especially when the weather gets nicer. DH has been sleeping in so I've been getting on but normally when he is on break I'm not on as much.


----------



## TNS

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time. Prayers.


And so am I, Sam. Hope you're soon tickerty-boo.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> You are sure a God-send to Faith's family. I know they appreciate everything you do for them. I don't know how you manage to do as much as you do with the long hours you work.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned in an Edible Wild Foods course that most of what we consider weeds were brought here as food by the pilgrims.
> We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. There are deadly plants too.
> Wonder if this grows in Australia and New didn't know that.[/b]
> 
> Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.
> 
> I just found out as an adult that Queen Anne's Lace has a carrot-like root. When I was in my teens (we lived in the country) I would pick the flowers and put the stems in colored water so it would color the lacy flowers! But at that time, like I said I didn't realize it was kin to the carrot.
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> We don't often let the carrot grow to flowering! The introduced food/weed species here are the sow thistle or Puha (much loved by Maori-Puha and Pork -both introduced by the European) common Dandelions, the introduced plants that are now weeds and in danger of overtaking native plants include the so-called moth plant -looks like a choko- but is quite poisonous- Scottish Heather- on the Volcanic Plateau has become a real menace, Privet- which grows to an enormous tree and causes a lot of Asthmas- the dreaded Kikuyu grass- that I battle with every summer-the list is actually gi-enormous- and so many are out of control, Ragwort that looks like the Queen Anne Lace, except the flower is yellow- leaf structure quite different- thistles Scottish and Californian. It would be easy to write a book on the disasters brought out here in innocence by the European settlers. Gorse is another that farmers rue- spread as a little welcoming posy when ladies visited each other.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Queen Ann's Lace was DH's grandma's favorite flower and the funeral home director was able to bet some non-poisonous ones from the florist. They were so pretty and the arrangement was beautiful. There are some crochet patterns (I suppose knitting, too) where that motif is part 
of the overall pattern. Very pretty.

There's a few booklets included in my seed catalog and one of them is for edible flowers, another on drawing butterflies to your garden, and another repel unwanted guests



Angora1 said:


> I learned in an Edible Wild Foods course that most of what we consider weeds were brought here as food by the pilgrims.
> We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. There are deadly plants too.
> Wonder if this grows in Australia and New Zealand? I'm thinking a little more about this and I'll bet the people brought them there too. Will be interesting to find out.
> http://wildedibleandmedicinalplants.blogspot.com/2010/06/queen-annes-lace-daucus-carota.html
> Queen Anne's Lace
> Daucus carota
> Queen Anne's Lace, also called "Wild Carrot," is a common plant in dry fields, ditches, and open areas. It was introduced from Europe, and the carrots that we eat today were once cultivated from this plant. *I didn't know that.*
> 
> Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.
> 
> There is a giant plant with a flower like Queen Anne's Lace. It is taller than I am and grows along the road. I always wanted to bring some home but thank goodness didn't. Found out it is like poison ivy and creates a real sore mess on your skin.


----------



## ChrisEl

jheiens said:


> I'm getting seriously worried about Dollyclaire. I went back and read through all her most recent posts. She seemed positive and up-beat in all of them and then, nothing since the 10 December postings. My concern is growing and we've no way to proceed in order to check on her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have wondered too. I think I remember that she was going to have her leg checked....maybe she had to go to rehab for a time. Also she helped look after her sister, so that might be another explanation. I miss her posts.


----------



## EJS

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Glad no one was hurt in the accident, lucky it happened after the children had gone home, could have been a tragedy.
Too bad about your flooded bathroom but think how nice it will be when done. I would like new tile in my bathroom, even have the tie but Lord only knows when I can convince someone to install it as it is a small room & no one wants a small job.

Did your husband get his teeth fixed yet?>>>>>
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I am excited about the redo on the bathroom. My SIL has worked on flooring most of his life so I am sure it will look beautiful when done. I was going to start changes in the kitchen but this will do fine for a start. Leftover tile will be broken up and used as a back splash in the kitchen. Now if I can get them to strip wall paper and paint for me. The hall carpet has been fixed! So happy about that.
I do not understand why anyone would dismiss the chance to do the smaller jobs. I have a friend in Iowa that will take on any job...big, small, easy, complicated. To me that is the sign of a dedicated professional.

DH has not had anything more done on his teeth yet.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned in an Edible Wild Foods course that most of what we consider weeds were brought here as food by the pilgrims.
> We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. There are deadly plants too.
> Wonder if this grows in Australia and New didn't know that.[/b]
> 
> Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.
> 
> I just found out as an adult that Queen Anne's Lace has a carrot-like root. When I was in my teens (we lived in the country) I would pick the flowers and put the stems in colored water so it would color the lacy flowers! But at that time, like I said I didn't realize it was kin to the carrot.
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is what we called Pignuts as it definitely looks like the Queen Anne's lace when in flower. It has swollen roots which are edible and presumably liked by pigs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I'm getting seriously worried about Dollyclaire. I went back and read through all her most recent posts. She seemed positive and up-beat in all of them and then, nothing since the 10 December postings. My concern is growing and we've no way to proceed in order to check on her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


and not even Kate knows how to contact her. If we hear from her again, I intend to remedy that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I created a Page (My Pages) for such things and then highlight the pertinent text and then past it on the page and label it. Then I put the next one under that one, etc. so I go too one page and read through all that I've posted there--I don't do the links, but the actual text. I don't think Admin. touches those pages and you'll always have the information even if the links are changed.



Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm I just posted my bookmark for errata here, but then proceeded to go in and try them to look at the Vogue mistakes and it said the page had been removed, as did it for most others. Neg Swanson page had been removed too. Well, guess I need a new bookmark for errata now. :roll:


----------



## sassafras123

Good morning. Off to get taxes done.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! DD is here and we are starting to work. See you later!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> One for Seth.


Luke seems to be smiling all the time...or does he just love the camera!!?
Such a cutie...thanks...a great way to cheer up a morning.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning all..feeling better today, but will continue to take it easy. We do have to do the income taxes this week so that's about all I'll get done today. Property taxes due last week and now Income taxes...I'm sure the receiving entities will enjoy getting their funds.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Whether this Joy comes in the morning will depend on whether I needs must get Tim up and ready to leave for school by 7:30 AM or not. Or if Susan has need of me to teach some skill I've picked up over the years. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds like either way JOY will be coming or going in the morning!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Canada is officially pulling out of Afghanistan after l7 years there. They lowered the flag today . I am so glad. I think it was a useless operation. I am glad we are out of there. I hope we don't get involved with any more useless wars that will never be won.
> 
> Yea! Kelly has 3 friends who are coming home.


I'm still waiting for our Pres. to get our troops out...one of his campaign promises...unfortunately another one that never came about...just like the closing of the Gitmo prison.
Junek

P.S. Watching the morning national news...a huge gas explosion in NYC that has to far destroyed 2 buildings....they think it's a gas explosion.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> You are welcome Nittergama.
> 
> Poor little robin. You can't see the trees behind because of all the snow blowing and the photo doesn't show how bad it is.


Feel so sorry for the poor little birds in this cold, snowy weather since a lot of them have returned farther north.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> I have wondered too. I think I remember that she was going to have her leg checked....maybe she had to go to rehab for a time. Also she helped look after her sister, so that might be another explanation. I miss her posts.


I was trying to remember which of our members was going to have her knee checked. It must have been Dollyclaire. I sure hope she's all right. It's a shame when we have to way to check on members.
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

Yes, and there are people trapped in the collapsed buildings. Pretty scary stuff.

P.S. Watching the morning national news...a huge gas explosion in NYC that has to far destroyed 2 buildings....they think it's a gas explosion.
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> It is a very plain cardigan and the pattern calls for a zipper but i never put in zipper. I just put in a band on both fronts.
> 
> All my top down cardigans come from this pattern - I like it and it is easy to follow
> 
> The following were used from this basic pattern.


Lovely as always!


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Kathy - you know you are always invited to any parties I have - but don't rush out to buy a party dress just yet. --- sam


Sam, if I have to wear a dress than I won't be coming. Jeans are more my thing. Haven't worn a dress on years and don't plan on it. Heels and hose are a thing of the past. Besides, you have to act ladylike in a dress. Too much of a trucker now. LOL


----------



## nittergma

Is Valerie having her surgery today? I will pray too.

We've got heavy snow now!! It's really coming down!!Bound to be very slippery out with the frozen rain under it.


Angora1 said:


> Thinking of Valerie/PtofValerie today and sending her healing wishes.


----------



## nittergma

I can see the snow in the background, it's all white. Hope birdie stays warm!


Angora1 said:


> You are welcome Nittergama.
> 
> Poor little robin. You can't see the trees behind because of all the snow blowing and the photo doesn't show how bad it is.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Is Valerie having her surgery today? I will pray too.
> 
> We've got heavy snow now!! It's really coming down!!Bound to be very slippery out with the frozen rain under it.


It was for Tuesday- so she should by now be in recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> And so am I, Sam. Hope you're soon tickerty-boo.


An expression I've not heard but one can ascertain the meaning in context. Love it.

Wait till I tell DH I hope he is soon tickerty-boo. You'll soon be hearing it over here too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We don't often let the carrot grow to flowering! The introduced food/weed species here are the sow thistle or Puha (much loved by Maori-Puha and Pork -both introduced by the European) common Dandelions, the introduced plants that are now weeds and in danger of overtaking native plants include the so-called moth plant -looks like a choko- but is quite poisonous- Scottish Heather- on the Volcanic Plateau has become a real menace, Privet- which grows to an enormous tree and causes a lot of Asthmas- the dreaded Kikuyu grass- that I battle with every summer-the list is actually gi-enormous- and so many are out of control, Ragwort that looks like the Queen Anne Lace, except the flower is yellow- leaf structure quite different- thistles Scottish and Californian. It would be easy to write a book on the disasters brought out here in innocence by the European settlers. Gorse is another that farmers rue- spread as a little welcoming posy when ladies visited each other.


Yes, it seems things did sometimes take over without knowing the disastrous consequences. Yet, we are still doing the same thing with pesticides and GMO's. :shock: :shock: :shock: Lessons not learned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Queen Ann's Lace was DH's grandma's favorite flower and the funeral home director was able to bet some non-poisonous ones from the florist. They were so pretty and the arrangement was beautiful. There are some crochet patterns (I suppose knitting, too) where that motif is part
> of the overall pattern. Very pretty.
> 
> There's a few booklets included in my seed catalog and one of them is for edible flowers, another on drawing butterflies to your garden, and another repel unwanted guests


How beautiful that must have been. To have something so special and that meant so much to her. Just lovely. If she was watching she would have loved it. I have thought of having the grandchildren make some place mats with clear contact paper and Queen Ann's laced pressed between. Would also like to do that in Autumn with the colorful leaves.

The poisonous ones are really huge, might not be related at all, taller than most men and called hogwort.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It was for Tuesday- so she should by now be in recovery.


Yes, yesterday. Hoping they are keeping pain under control. I know there are others on here who know what she is going through. I hurt just thinking about it, but do not know from experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> I can see the snow in the background, it's all white. Hope birdie stays warm!


I'm hoping some of the smaller ones that returned yesterday aren't wiped out. At least they had lots of dried weed stems to use for their nests from my garden and pine needles from under the trees.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Sounds like either way JOY will be coming or going in the morning!
> Junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## kehinkle

Hello from a rainy and chilly Louisville. 

Seem that I dodged a bullet, figuratively, early this morning. Went to bed at midnight and got a call at two for a load picking up her going to Detroit. Accepted the load and then found out it was from a company that I have had problems with. Told them I would do the load anyway. Pick up was at four but was told it was ready. So drove over to get it. Did the usual run around with these people, backed up to the ramp and waited. Finally brought the freight out. Two pallets. Tried to put the first one in; too tall, so had the guy measure it. 49", oops, the opening is only 48". Then measured the whole thing 60" L 46" W 49" H. No way were two going to fit height or length. Called company and around five I got the dry run. Went back to bed and slept for about five hrs. Saw the weather report for Detroit and was so glad it didn't fit. I hope whoever took it made it safely there. So now I am waiting in the rain and wind fora load.but better that then in the snow! 

Hope everyone who is in the bad weather is safe. Sam, hope the meds kick in soon. Heidi won't want to go if you aren't will. Of course, the ex could come over and tend to you. (You know I am only kidding, right?)

Purple, your garden is lovely and Daralene, that poor robin looks so cold. I hope the storm doesn't last too long. Kate, a smiling Luke warns the heart. I'll try to post a pic of Emmett soon. His mom posts them on FB.

Healing wishes to all, Bonnie, Valerie and who needs them. Mary, take care of yourself. It is amazing what all you accomplish in a day.

Enough rambling. Take care,
Kathy


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> I think people making remarks about terminally ill, suffering patients getting addicted to whatever medicine will make them more comfortable are just showing what idiots they are and how uncaring. What the H*** difference does it make if someone who is terminally ill gets addicted!? I can't believe the thinking of some people.
> Let me get off this soapbox before it breaks and I fall on my head.
> Junek


I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Hello from a rainy and chilly Louisville.
> 
> Seem that I dodged a bullet, figuratively, early this morning. Went to bed at midnight and got a call at two for a load picking up her going to Detroit. Accepted the load and then found out it was from a company that I have had problems with. Told them I would do the load anyway. Pick up was at four but was told it was ready. So drove over to get it. Did the usual run around with these people, backed up to the ramp and waited. Finally brought the freight out. Two pallets. Tried to put the first one in; too tall, so had the guy measure it. 49", oops, the opening is only 48". Then measured the whole thing 60" L 46" W 49" H. No way were two going to fit height or length. Called company and around five I got the dry run. Went back to bed and slept for about five hrs. Saw the weather report for Detroit and was so glad it didn't fit. I hope whoever took it made it safely there. So now I am waiting in the rain and wind fora load.but better that then in the snow!
> 
> Hope everyone who is in the bad weather is safe. Sam, hope the meds kick in soon. Heidi won't want to go if you aren't will. Of course, the ex could come over and tend to you. (You know I am only kidding, right?)
> 
> Purple, your garden is lovely and Daralene, that poor robin looks so cold. I hope the storm doesn't last too long. Kate, a smiling Luke warns the heart. I'll try to post a pic of Emmett soon. His mom posts them on FB.
> 
> Healing wishes to all, Bonnie, Valerie and who needs them. Mary, take care of yourself. It is amazing what all you accomplish in a day.
> 
> Enough rambling. Take care,
> Kathy


Glad you are safe. That is really some store. Blowing from every direction and even what I will call some snow dervishes out in the back yard, with the snow spinning like a dervish.

Absolutely love the freedom of children's art. How precious Kathy. That is one great photo with the paint all over him and the picture. Just gotta love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Another KTP sweetie pie. Another great thing. There's no worry about if anybody will like it, just create it and love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: There's a lesson in there for me, that's for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Sam, if I have to wear a dress than I won't be coming. Jeans are more my thing. Haven't worn a dress on years and don't plan on it. Heels and hose are a thing of the past. Besides, you have to act ladylike in a dress. Too much of a trucker now. LOL


wait wait wait a minute who says you HAVE to act lady like in a dress. I know more ladies that wear pants around here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> wait wait wait a minute who says you HAVE to act lady like in a dress. I know more ladies that wear pants around here.


And hopefully if you are wearing a dress you are wearing the other. :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gottastch

Hi all - just checking in. Life seems to seriously be getting in the way of all things "string related"  Dear aunt's funeral was uplifting and all the cousins were together - very happy day, thinking dear aunt was no longer in pain. 

Last week, dear neighbor's mother started failing and passed away early Friday morning. The siblings in dear neighbor's family have all their own drama so when I asked what I could do, dear neighbor said I should feed her husband...easily done  Everything is over and done there now and dear neighbor is back home and has been telling me all the stories of things that happened. Sure is sad they can't all get along. I try to be supportive for her; that's all I can do. 

Dear husband booked air fare to go to dear nephew's wedding in Florida. We were on the fence as to if we should go or not but after all dear neighbor went through, I think dear husband thought better of it and decided we should go. He is the only nephew on my side of the family. I hope the weather is nice...not too hot, etc. We will see. 

Dear son and dear daughter-in-law leave for their cruise vacation on Saturday. After all the back and forth about me staying at their house to watch over their house and kitty, now they say it is okay after all to bring their kitty here to our house, if I want - gees...make up your mind already - LOL! I may bring her back here for the beginning of the week and then take her back toward the end of the week and stay a night or two there...mini vacation for me  

As with everything in life, it's always something! I've been reading along, just not commenting. Feel better soon, Sam!!!!!


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> An expression I've not heard but one can ascertain the meaning in context. Love it.
> 
> Wait till I tell DH I hope he is soon tickerty-boo. You'll soon be hearing it over here too.


Well, it's not used much these days, more the sort of term elderly relatives would use when I was a mere stripling! Might have come from war time or earlier.


----------



## NanaCaren

good afternoon from a snowy and blowy Great Bend, it has dropped 24 degrees since last night. We are now at a chilly -5c/23f at 12:55 in the afternoon. brrrrr the wind goes right though you today, the snow is damp not dry and fluffy. 

Coffee today a bit late. I had a few things to take care of before the weather got too bad. Has to be bad they have closed the army base. Hardly any snow this morning on the deck. will get a photo of now and post it later. 

Warm cosy hugs for everyone. Gentle soothing healing energy to those in need of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Well, it's not used much these days, more the sort of term elderly relatives would use when I was a mere stripling! Might have come from war time or earlier.


I just heard that expression from a friend the other day. Was surprised to hear it.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Well, it's not used much these days, more the sort of term elderly relatives would use when I was a mere stripling! Might have come from war time or earlier.


I just heard that expression from a friend the other day. Was surprised to hear it.


----------



## TNS

Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, perfect place to have coffee, is there some one sitting on the bench?


Yes, it's Mr P xx


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


Will keep Ann's family in my thoughts, it is never easy even when we know it is coming. HUGS for you Lin.


----------



## TNS

Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> tonight is proving to be pretty rough - breathing is difficult if I am at all active - the cipro will kick in soon and then all will be better. --- sam


I hope so Sam. Glad you went to the doc and got the medication.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Will keep Ann's family in my thoughts, it is never easy even when we know it is coming. HUGS for you Lin.


Thank you Caren. I do feel I need them right now.


----------



## KateB

Sam, I found these pics which give an idea of Australia's size.


----------



## pacer

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


I will pray for you as well as her family. I am thankful that her pain has ended as it is so difficult to watch someone in so much pain.


----------



## TNS

pacer said:


> I will pray for you as well as her family. I am thankful that her pain has ended as it is so difficult to watch someone in so much pain.


Thank you pacer.


----------



## martina

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


They are included in my prayers as are you as you will miss your friend.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


So sorry for the loss of your friend, but so glad that she went peacefully. Certainly will pray for the family and friends. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, I'm so far behind, it's been a busy and crazy week. I hope everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well. I'm going to try to get caught up a little, but I don't know how good I'll do. 
Hugs y'all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Hi all - just checking in. Life seems to seriously be getting in the way of all things "string related"  Dear aunt's funeral was uplifting and all the cousins were together - very happy day, thinking dear aunt was no longer in pain.
> 
> Last week, dear neighbor's mother started failing and passed away early Friday morning. The siblings in dear neighbor's family have all their own drama so when I asked what I could do, dear neighbor said I should feed her husband...easily done  Everything is over and done there now and dear neighbor is back home and has been telling me all the stories of things that happened. Sure is sad they can't all get along. I try to be supportive for her; that's all I can do.
> 
> Dear husband booked air fare to go to dear nephew's wedding in Florida. We were on the fence as to if we should go or not but after all dear neighbor went through, I think dear husband thought better of it and decided we should go. He is the only nephew on my side of the family. I hope the weather is nice...not too hot, etc. We will see.
> 
> Dear son and dear daughter-in-law leave for their cruise vacation on Saturday. After all the back and forth about me staying at their house to watch over their house and kitty, now they say it is okay after all to bring their kitty here to our house, if I want - gees...make up your mind already - LOL! I may bring her back here for the beginning of the week and then take her back toward the end of the week and stay a night or two there...mini vacation for me
> 
> As with everything in life, it's always something! I've been reading along, just not commenting. Feel better soon, Sam!!!!!


You have been so busy and with sad things. At least the wedding should be happier, but I do so hope there were lots of happy memories of your aunt and it sounds like there were.

If I don't get blown away, I will still be around. Funny to be reading a book about the Snow Child in Alaska and to be getting weather that goes right along with the story. I've heard of scratch and sniff, but being transported into the weather of the story is going a little far.

Miss you, Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> good afternoon from a snowy and blowy Great Bend, it has dropped 24 degrees since last night. We are now at a chilly -5c/23f at 12:55 in the afternoon. brrrrr the wind goes right though you today, the snow is damp not dry and fluffy.
> 
> Coffee today a bit late. I had a few things to take care of before the weather got too bad. Has to be bad they have closed the army base. Hardly any snow this morning on the deck. will get a photo of now and post it later.
> 
> Warm cosy hugs for everyone. Gentle soothing healing energy to those in need of it.


Awwww, sweet dogs.

State of Emergency and I can sure see why. Electricity has flashed on and off a few times with this wind. Sure hope it doesn't go out. We have a generator but it hasn't been used since we got it about 11 years ago. Hope it's still working since we may find out. Stay safe Caren.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Well, it's not used much these days, more the sort of term elderly relatives would use when I was a mere stripling! Might have come from war time or earlier.


Never heard of stripling either. :shock: See, you don't just learn knitting on here. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


My sincere sympathies to you Lin and to her family. I know she was greatly loved and had such a full life, but still taken too soon. Of course I will remember her husband and daughters in prayer and you too.


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey although we are promised sunshine by lunchtime. Not too much planned for today as I have a busy day tomorrow when I am going to a craft fair with Londy in London. I shall go for a swim this afternoon and then to WI this evening.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


I always enjoy your garden pictures and now I am really enjoying the canal pictures just as much. Did you notice that you have someone sitting on the park bench today?


----------



## Grannypeg

I am so sorry you have lost a dear friend. She is now in peace and no more pain. I shall keep you and her family in my prayers.



TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


Will do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Sam, I found these pics which give an idea of Australia's size.


Great to see them super-imposed. Really gives a better understanding of how huge Australia is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg, your dog is just adorable. Love the horse too. Is that your horse?


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> even with colored eggs there are always a few that are not found - however - the mower usually finds a few of them. --- sam aren't eggs already white?


Most eggs are white. Some are brown and blue and speckled. If we have snow, you could just boil the eggs and hide them to see if the kids can find them. I actually hid the plastic eggs and hid money in them. The boys managed to find them.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> good afternoon from a snowy and blowy Great Bend, it has dropped 24 degrees since last night. We are now at a chilly -5c/23f at 12:55 in the afternoon. brrrrr the wind goes right though you today, the snow is damp not dry and fluffy.
> 
> Coffee today a bit late. I had a few things to take care of before the weather got too bad. Has to be bad they have closed the army base. Hardly any snow this morning on the deck. will get a photo of now and post it later.
> 
> Warm cosy hugs for everyone. Gentle soothing healing energy to those in need of it.


I saw that you were to get about 18" of new snow. It seems unending winter storms keep battering away this year. Spring only seems like a very distant memory! Please stay safe in all the bad weather.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's passing but glad it was over quickly. You and her family are in my prayers.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## TNS

Thanks dear friends for your support and comfort. Even though I knew it was coming soon and so did Ann, it still feels unreal. Your kindness does help.
I'm going to have a break now, watch some TV and get an early night.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so far behind, it's been a busy and crazy week. I hope everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well. I'm going to try to get caught up a little, but I don't know how good I'll do.
> Hugs y'all.


Missed you!
Jk


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Missed you!
> Jk


 Missed you all too, been running around like a chicken with it's head cut off. lol I sure hope next week is quieter. But one thing is for sure, I don't have much time to get bored lately. lolol


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Sounds like either way JOY will be coming or going in the morning!
> Junek


June, ''sometimes you crack me up'' to quote our late Charlotte.

The snow was furious this morning and now the winds are ripping through here and blowing most of the snow down to the icy layer under it. Six or more inches tonight and temps down to 4F by morning. We were at 63F yesterday afternoon. Some dead limbs are coming down--hoping they continue to miss the new roof next door to us as the tree is just to our side of the property line.

Y'all care now and stay warm.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> and not even Kate knows how to contact her. If we hear from her again, I intend to remedy that.


I'm with you on that point, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Angelyaya5

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


So sorry for the loss of your friend, Ann!


----------



## Angelyaya5

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


So sorry for the loss of your friend, Ann!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up after a rather busy day - losing that hour still playing havoc with the old body. Need a few more dys to recover. Up extra early to take the dog in my avatar to the groomer's before I went to work.
> 
> Just putting my two cents worth in since I also came from a rather dysfunctional home with loss of put-downs and a certain distain for women. I too, have been married for a long time - 49 years this year.
> 
> This has been a bit of down day. My younger brother dropped dead 9 years ago today. I still miss him terribly. we were rather close


Congrats on the long marriage. Speaking as a 50 year vet.. I know that it takes work.... and a good partner....

so sorry that you are marking another anniv. of your brother's passing. We are never prepared to lose anyone, especially the ones younger than us. My DH's only brother was 8 years younger and yet, it was he who died of a heart attack in his sleep while on a business trip several years ago. Now dH is the only family member left and it does get to him... especially around St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Hello from a rainy and chilly Louisville.
> 
> Seem that I dodged a bullet, figuratively, early this morning. Went to bed at midnight and got a call at two for a load picking up her going to Detroit. Accepted the load and then found out it was from a company that I have had problems with. Told them I would do the load anyway. Pick up was at four but was told it was ready. So drove over to get it. Did the usual run around with these people, backed up to the ramp and waited. Finally brought the freight out. Two pallets. Tried to put the first one in; too tall, so had the guy measure it. 49", oops, the opening is only 48". Then measured the whole thing 60" L 46" W 49" H. No way were two going to fit height or length. Called company and around five I got the dry run. Went back to bed and slept for about five hrs. Saw the weather report for Detroit and was so glad it didn't fit. I hope whoever took it made it safely there. So now I am waiting in the rain and wind fora load.but better that then in the snow!
> 
> Hope everyone who is in the bad weather is safe. Sam, hope the meds kick in soon. Heidi won't want to go if you aren't will. Of course, the ex could come over and tend to you. (You know I am only kidding, right?)
> 
> Purple, your garden is lovely and Daralene, that poor robin looks so cold. I hope the storm doesn't last too long. Kate, a smiling Luke warns the heart. I'll try to post a pic of Emmett soon. His mom posts them on FB.
> 
> Healing wishes to all, Bonnie, Valerie and who needs them. Mary, take care of yourself. It is amazing what all you accomplish in a day.
> 
> Enough rambling. Take care,
> Kathy


Awe, what a little cutie!!!

David called me yesterday evening asking what company you worked for as he passed a lady driving a cargo van and wondered if it might be you, told him I didn't know but would tell you he asked.  He was in Michigan at the time. 
Hope you are able to stay out of the storm zones and have fairly good travel, David was complaining about wind earlier when I talked to him and he was in Iowa I think, at the time. 
Stay safe, hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver




----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Another tee shirt---"Please just win just one before I die! "
> Only a die ard Cubs fan ( which I am) will understand that one.


We had a shirt made for mom one year. It said "Pity Me" on the back and then "I'm a Cubs Fan" on the front. she had requested that her ashes be scattered in the outfield... so. when you hear of a couple being arrested for littering.... please take up a bail collection or bring me yarn
to while away my time served.....


----------



## nittergma

Lol!


NanaCaren said:


> wait wait wait a minute who says you HAVE to act lady like in a dress. I know more ladies that wear pants around here.


 :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Thank you Caren. I do feel I need them right now.


You are most welcome {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}
again for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did anyone watch the Sanjay Gupta documentary about medical marijuana? Very interesting, it has helped children with epilepsy, people with MS & severe pain from arthritis. It sounds like they are developing an oil extract that can be used.I had heard of using it for chemo & pain before but not epilepsy & MS.
> If it works, I sure think it should be allowed. I can remember when my mom was dying there was a documentary about giving terminal patients whatever they needed to be comfortable, some politician got on there & said no way because they might get addicted, in my opinion, he should have to watch his wife or child go through a terminal illness, then he would change his tune. I watched too many people suffer during my working years, including my mom & think we would not let animals suffer the way some people do so should let them have whatever is needed.
> I hope everyone has a good week as I probably won't be on much except in the morning if I have a few minutes. Take care all :roll:


I wish I had seen that. As for addictions,,,,, I have been told by my Dr. that she does not want to prescribe the anxiety drug I prefer or a sleeping pill because they are addictive. I asked her just what she thought smoking was... being a lung cancer survivor.... and that, at 70, I didn't really give a flip if I was addicted to a 44.00 a month pill for the rest of my life!!!!! Does the politician not understand the definition of terminal? Oh, excuse me.. I forgot. He IS a politician....


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Are the Cubs a baseball team?


Yes, and they have not won a championship in YEARS

There is also the dreaded Billy goat curse put on the team by a past local hamburger joint owner because he was not allowed to have his Billy goat mascot at the game.... One year, there was even a curse removal... Alas, it did not work!!!!

DH used to go get some whitefish or Chubbies and take in a few innings during his lunch hour when going to art school there and later, when working downtown..


----------



## purl2diva

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a shirt made for mom one year. It said "Pity Me" on the back and then "I'm a Cubs Fan" on the front. she had requested that her ashes be scattered in the outfield... so. when you hear of a couple being arrested for littering.... please take up a bail collection or bring me yarn
> to while away my time served.....


Will be happy to do so! I always have yarn on hand.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> We have a plant we called Queen Ann's Lace in Canada. Not sure what it is called here in the States? From what I can see, the same name here. I have eaten this battered and fried, delicious, but I don't recommend this to anyone who hasn't taken a course to identify plants. Queen Anne's Lace, also called "Wild Carrot," is a common plant in dry fields, ditches, and open areas. It was introduced from Europe, and the carrots that we eat today were once cultivated from this plant. I didn't know that. Queen Anne's Lace grows up to four feet tall. Its leaves are two to eight inches long and fern-like. This plant is best known for its flowers, which are tiny and white, blooming in lacy, flat-topped clusters. Each little flower has a dark, purplish center.




Loved to pick this flower as a child in the Midwest. We also put it in a glass with food coloring to change the color. We have fields and fields of it here. I never heard of eating it though... Must share that with vegetarian GD, as it is one of her favorite plants....


----------



## Dreamweaver

ChrisEl said:


> I completely agree on the medical marijuana issue. Several years ago there was a conservative politician whose daughter had cancer. Even though many in his party did not share his views, he became a firm supporter for legalizing the use of medical marijuana, because it was the only thing which helped his daughter. I think everyone would like to have that choice. I also think that in general regulation (the Colorado model) would be much more effective and less expensive than the current ban in many states. Just my opinion.


I agree on the medical uses... Just a point of law though. Colorado system is for legalized recreational marijuana... No script needed. It is having a few kinks.... as they are really cracking down on people driving under the influence.... and other ways to still arrest users...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Many prayers for you and them being said.



TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Foxes?!! Who let them in? :lol:


I know... I saw it too late to fix. I really must take the time to proof-read. Nope, not going to happen!


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> P.S. Watching the morning national news...a huge gas explosion in NYC that has to far destroyed 2 buildings....they think it's a gas explosion.
> Junek


DD just told me about this as we were discussing flights being affect by this and weather in other parts of the country. I missed the noon news so will have to turn on early evening. Hope injuries are minor..... but doubtful in such a densel populated area...


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so far behind, it's been a busy and crazy week. I hope everyone is doing well or on the way to doing well. I'm going to try to get caught up a little, but I don't know how good I'll do.
> Hugs y'all.


Hi lady, 
Good to hear from you. Rather stormy here, my internet keeps blinking off and on. getting annoying. :? :?


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle said:


> Take care,
> Kathy


Darling picture of the budding Picasso... Glad you aren't in Detroit.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> Dear husband booked air fare to go to dear nephew's wedding in Florida. We were on the fence as to if we should go or not but after all dear neighbor went through, I think dear husband thought better of it and decided we should go. He is the only nephew on my side of the family. I hope the weather is nice...not too hot, etc. We will see.
> 
> Dear son and dear daughter-in-law leave for their cruise vacation on Saturday. After all the back and forth about me staying at their house to watch over their house and kitty, now they say it is okay after all to bring their kitty here to our house, if I want - gees...make up your mind already - LOL! I may bring her back here for the beginning of the week and then take her back toward the end of the week and stay a night or two there...mini vacation for me


Sorry for all the losses.. It has been like that here as well. so glad you are going to fl. we were just talking today about coming to Minneapolis over ester or in June for nationals of volleyball. it will be hard to fly stand-by at Easter unless we come in early and stay late... but June should be doable. promise to be done with the snow by then???

I was planning on having big white bear dog here for a few days OR going down there for a mini-vacation..... GD decided not to go with family to tourney this week-end.... so I just got the news that I don't need to dog-sit. I was invited to take GD out for a nice meal though!!! Guess I can go ahead and vacuum black rug now... no white fur coming to snow in the LR...


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


So sorry for your loss.... but agree that lingering in pain is not a good end... I'm glad it was swift for her... I have had her in prayers and will continue to ask for acceptance and comfort for the family and for you....


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I saw that you were to get about 18" of new snow. It seems unending winter storms keep battering away this year. Spring only seems like a very distant memory! Please stay safe in all the bad weather.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Yes we are it sounds horrid. Had to cancel appointments today likey tomorrow as well. The army base is closed do to the weather. I need spring not more more snow. :-( :-( :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

is that mr. p sitting on the bench enjoying the garden? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey although we are promised sunshine by lunchtime. Not too much planned for today as I have a busy day tomorrow when I am going to a craft fair with Londy in London. I shall go for a swim this afternoon and then to WI this evening.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we are it sounds horrid. Had to cancel appointments today likey tomorrow as well. The army base is closed do to the weather. I need spring not more more snow. :-( :-( :mrgreen:


Brrrrr.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Loved to pick this flower as a child in the Midwest. We also put it in a glass with food coloring to change the color. We have fields and fields of it here. I never heard of eating it though... Must share that with vegetarian GD, as it is one of her favorite plants....


Oh I used to dig queen anne's lace and use it in soups/ stews and such. Has a lovely carrot flavor.


----------



## Sorlenna

I had a post all typed out and hit some key and closed my browser...big old keyboard is annoying! Hope the delivery guy brings my laptop cord soon!

I'm saddened to hear of Ann's passing, but if it had to be, I am glad it was peaceful. 

The TV issue is fixed, and since I had to move things so he could get to the cable anyhow, I went ahead and cleaned the floor there...am counting that a head start on the spring cleaning I had planned for next week. Still can't work on the Charlotte or the so-far-nameless new one, but I am trying to be patient. 

I did use up the rest of the yarn on the commission and have set up to meet with her on Friday. For some reason, that yarn just didn't speak to me and I had a hard time with it. But it's done now. We got the grocery shopping out of the way and I'll make enchiladas for supper (the cheater kind, layered tortillas, chicken, etc.), and some without sauce for me.

Still tired but that's normal for the time change. Maybe one of these days someone will figure out it's not worth the trouble.

Have had Valerie on my mind the past couple of days, too, and hoping she is recovering well.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I used to dig queen anne's lace and use it in soups/ stews and such. Has a lovely carrot flavor.


So, you use the root just like it was a carrot???


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Brrrrr.


BRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! is right if the wind would stop it would not be so bad out there. sounds like planes flying overhead about every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Dreamweaver

My rant for the day.. up early and dressed for house cleaner... No show... Started doing some myself, including baths, laundry, ironing, changing beds -- but was not going to vacuum black rug since white dog is due to visit. DD just called. GD is not going with them out of town so no need to dog sit. Drat... guess I need to vacuum.... tomorrow... Off to quilt or knit or do something fun for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hope that Sam's absence today means that he is snuggled under the covers and getting much needed rest. I am just a tad concerned, since he said he was having troubles last night....

EDIT.... just saw that old familiar face. glad to see you up and about Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> So, you use the root just like it was a carrot???


I do I have not eaten it raw unless I was a kid. Mostly use it is cooked dishes like carrots, I tell the grands they are white carrots.


----------



## iamsam

sorry I am so late getting on - we have about eight inches of new snow outside - up to 40 mph winds to make it interesting although it looks pretty quiet right now. gary called after he got to work this morning and said it was the worst time he has had driving this winter. a very harsh storm - with rain - freezing rain - and then the snow - so you had to watch you didn't hit the ice too quickly. 

then we were without power for a couple of hours and without cable until just a bit ago. finally the phones are usable - the children can get back on their ipods - and all is well with the world - except for the snow.

I have not been out yet - the snow is too deep - gary will dig a path for me when he has time - now he has to get ready to have the driveway plowed so we can get in. 

so here I am - drinking milk - doing laundry - and finally joining all of you. isn't snow wonderful. this is coming your way caren.

pm'd gigi - she is really busy - her daughter is getting married in a month in another state so it has been hectic making long distance wedding plans - plus her son and wife are blessing her with a new grandbaby in four months so she has been knitting up a storm. she is having a lot of back and knee pain - she called it "biting bullets" with the pain. maybe our prayer warriors could help with that. 

she said she would be back as soon as things settled down - misses everyone.

sam


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what a little cutie!!!
> 
> David called me yesterday evening asking what company you worked for as he passed a lady driving a cargo van and wondered if it might be you, told him I didn't know but would tell you he asked.  He was in Michigan at the time.
> Hope you are able to stay out of the storm zones and have fairly good travel, David was complaining about wind earlier when I talked to him and he was in Iowa I think, at the time.
> Stay safe, hugs


I pray every day particularly for David, Pacer and Kathy since they're on the road so much in all kinds of weather.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish I had seen that. As for addictions,,,,, I have been told by my Dr. that she does not want to prescribe the anxiety drug I prefer or a sleeping pill because they are addictive. I asked her just what she thought smoking was... being a lung cancer survivor.... and that, at 70, I didn't really give a flip if I was addicted to a 44.00 a month pill for the rest of my life!!!!! Does the politician not understand the definition of terminal? Oh, excuse me.. I forgot. He IS a politician....


Oh, yes....Politician=brainless!
I agree so much...is your dr. a politician also!? Good grief...sounds like she's clueless...my daughter has taken anxiety medication for about 2 yrs. It's made such a difference in her life.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Loved to pick this flower as a child in the Midwest. We also put it in a glass with food coloring to change the color. We have fields and fields of it here. I never heard of eating it though... Must share that with vegetarian GD, as it is one of her favorite plants....


We didn't have fields of it as the they were always cultivated and planted but it grew wild abundantly by the country roads.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is true kate - but I wouldn't want to get up at that time if I went to bed at a normal time. last year when I left seattle I had to be at the airport by four in the morning for a six o'clock flight - I always worry it will take too long to get thorugh security - so I was up about that early - I was miserable the entire trip - almost sick by the time I got home. I just don't function well getting up too early - but it doesn't bother me staying up that late for some reason other than the fact I usually sleep till noon. --- sam



KateB said:


> Getting up! ........Sam, you're usually not even in bed by then! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> sorry I am so late getting on - we have about eight inches of new snow outside - up to 40 mph winds to make it interesting although it looks pretty quiet right now. gary called after he got to work this morning and said it was the worst time he has had driving this winter. a very harsh storm - with rain - freezing rain - and then the snow - so you had to watch you didn't hit the ice too quickly.
> 
> then we were without power for a couple of hours and without cable until just a bit ago. finally the phones are usable - the children can get back on their ipods - and all is well with the world - except for the snow.
> 
> I have not been out yet - the snow is too deep - gary will dig a path for me when he has time - now he has to get ready to have the driveway plowed so we can get in.
> 
> so here I am - drinking milk - doing laundry - and finally joining all of you. isn't snow wonderful. this is coming your way caren.
> 
> pm'd gigi - she is really busy - her daughter is getting married in a month in another state so it has been hectic making long distance wedding plans - plus her son and wife are blessing her with a new grandbaby in four months so she has been knitting up a storm. she is having a lot of back and knee pain - she called it "biting bullets" with the pain. maybe our prayer warriors could help with that.
> 
> she said she would be back as soon as things settled down - misses everyone.
> 
> sam


It's here Sam even the army knows when to stay inside and out of the cold. Went out this morning for a few minutes/hour and have stayed in the rest of the day.


----------



## iamsam

well - at least you can't flip anyone off. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Chris, I sure hope you don't get a tornado. They are so awful. Don't you love the terms and sayings from Texas. I do. I noticed today it was hard to bend my middle finger. Must be the weather. OH NO, now that sure could be interpreted the wrong way if out in company. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll have to warn DH.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Getting up! ........Sam, you're usually not even in bed by then! :lol:


Thats why he has so much trouble thinking of getting up by then- imagine getting up before you go to bed.

After a number of nights of little poor sleep I had a good night last night and plenty. 
See if I can get this finished before getting ready to go to my KP knitting group.


----------



## iamsam

I'm right there with you chris - I was quite active in the hiv/aids community - and marijuana was used quite a bit for their pain and discomfort - it was too bad that it had to be done behind closed doors and just whispered about. when you know you are going to be dead in a certain number of months who cares if you get addicted. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I completely agree on the medical marijuana issue. Several years ago there was a conservative politician whose daughter had cancer. Even though many in his party did not share his views, he became a firm supporter for legalizing the use of medical marijuana, because it was the only thing which helped his daughter. I think everyone would like to have that choice. I also think that in general regulation (the Colorado model) would be much more effective and less expensive than the current ban in many states. Just my opinion.


----------



## iamsam

they can poop about three pounds a day - so a flock can really make a mess. --- sam - no I did not weigh it - I read that somewhere.



jknappva said:


> Your sunny garden is so beautiful and so welcome on our cloudy, dreary morning. I had no idea you had Canada geese in GB. What a surprise!
> They drive my sister crazy when they decide to visit her river side yard. Her DH bought a radio controlled car to scare them away. Their poop makes a real mess...since they're such large birds.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I always said our family was dysfunctional before there was such a word. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Grannypeg...So glad you have had a lasting marriage of 49 years. I have come to the conclusion that most families are dysfunctional and it is our destiny in life to find our own way. We can do it if we try. I'm just so glad I was allowed to live long enough to get a chance to try.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your brother. It shows that our lives really do make a difference as the world is a different place when we are gone to those who loved us and cared about us.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy surrounding you nonstop nittergma - I know the feeling. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading when I can but stil behind. Sam, I hope your breathing gets better soon! Prayers going up for you! Daralene, I get feeling like that when I try to knit something on too small of needles, or sometimes I say "and I like to knit because!?" but I'm sure yours will turn out beautifully!
> We are suposed to have a Winter storm here and we've got rain and wind so far, I don't thing it's going to be nice at all! I guess that is March for a lot of us!! I hope everyone stays safe and no flooding or tree damage. I'll just stay on here and read when I get the chance.
> Asking for prayers, don't know why I feel so tired lately. Had blood work done yesterday. Nittergma


----------



## iamsam

I wondered the same thing - where did they come into the picture? --- sam



KateB said:


> Foxes?!! Who let them in? :lol:


----------



## Grandmapaula

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


Lin, so sorry that you have lost your dear friend. will pray for you and her family. Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam

we should have never been there in the first place - they have been killing each other for centuries - democracy is not the first thing on their mind - however - they have oil - therein lies the crux of the matter. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Canada is officially pulling out of Afghanistan after l7 years there. They lowered the flag today . I am so glad. I think it was a useless operation. I am glad we are out of there. I hope we don't get involved with any more useless wars that will never be won.
> 
> Yea! Kelly has 3 friends who are coming home.


----------



## iamsam

were those buds on the tree daralene? it looked like here a couple of hours ago. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> You are welcome Nittergama.
> 
> Poor little robin. You can't see the trees behind because of all the snow blowing and the photo doesn't show how bad it is.


----------



## iamsam

feeling much better tns - thanks --- sam



TNS said:


> And so am I, Sam. Hope you're soon tickerty-boo.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> And hopefully if you are wearing a dress you are wearing the other. :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Especially if you aren't acting ladylike!
I did wear a dress recently for a wedding! Even then I normally wear trousers-can't remember why I went for a dress now as even on the hot days I wear trousers. I always wear pants- they are underwear here! Your pants are our trousers.


----------



## iamsam

so glad you are out of this snowstorm Kathy - it was really bad this morning - it is quiet now - the main road in front of the house is wet but that is it. but the temp is to drop so that could mean some black ice. I would ask for a load going way south. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hello from a rainy and chilly Louisville.
> 
> Seem that I dodged a bullet, figuratively, early this morning. Went to bed at midnight and got a call at two for a load picking up her going to Detroit. Accepted the load and then found out it was from a company that I have had problems with. Told them I would do the load anyway. Pick up was at four but was told it was ready. So drove over to get it. Did the usual run around with these people, backed up to the ramp and waited. Finally brought the freight out. Two pallets. Tried to put the first one in; too tall, so had the guy measure it. 49", oops, the opening is only 48". Then measured the whole thing 60" L 46" W 49" H. No way were two going to fit height or length. Called company and around five I got the dry run. Went back to bed and slept for about five hrs. Saw the weather report for Detroit and was so glad it didn't fit. I hope whoever took it made it safely there. So now I am waiting in the rain and wind fora load.but better that then in the snow!
> 
> Hope everyone who is in the bad weather is safe. Sam, hope the meds kick in soon. Heidi won't want to go if you aren't will. Of course, the ex could come over and tend to you. (You know I am only kidding, right?)
> 
> Purple, your garden is lovely and Daralene, that poor robin looks so cold. I hope the storm doesn't last too long. Kate, a smiling Luke warns the heart. I'll try to post a pic of Emmett soon. His mom posts them on FB.
> 
> Healing wishes to all, Bonnie, Valerie and who needs them. Mary, take care of yourself. It is amazing what all you accomplish in a day.
> 
> Enough rambling. Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


Will keep you all in prayers but how much nicer for her to not have prolonged suffering.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Sam, I found these pics which give an idea of Australia's size.


Thats really interseting to see- and think of all those countries in Europe


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy surrounding them both. at least ann is no longer in pain. it is still hard to let go. --- sam



TNS said:


> Just to let you all know that my friend Ann passed away late this morning. Her husband has just let me know. She was at home, on pain medication, morphine but it was not controlling a sudden increase in pain so she was taken into hospital (very close by) and passed away peacefully there. I'm feeling sad but grateful that everything happened so fast at the end. The thing she dreaded most was lingering in pain. Please pray for her husband and daughters if you can. Thank you. Lin


----------



## iamsam

thanks kate - that does put things into perspective doesn't it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, I found these pics which give an idea of Australia's size.


----------



## iamsam

surrounding you in prayer and healing energy tns - rest easy knowing she is at peace. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thanks dear friends for your support and comfort. Even though I knew it was coming soon and so did Ann, it still feels unreal. Your kindness does help.
> I'm going to have a break now, watch some TV and get an early night.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> they can poop about three pounds a day - so a flock can really make a mess. --- sam - no I did not weigh it - I read that somewhere.


My sister would probably say if that's true since she had to scoop it up from her yard before the got the radio car.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and they have not won a championship in YEARS
> 
> There is also the dreaded Billy goat curse put on the team by a past local hamburger joint owner because he was not allowed to have his Billy goat mascot at the game.... One year, there was even a curse removal... Alas, it did not work!!!!
> 
> DH used to go get some whitefish or Chubbies and take in a few innings during his lunch hour when going to art school there and later, when working downtown..


Well who knows what might be in the future. My football team was froemd in 1964 and in the mid 1990s finally made it into the grandfinal twice and lost both. Along came th enext century and our first ever Grandfinal win- and then 9 since them. The Decade of the Dogs. Last few years not so good but still doing OK.


----------



## iamsam

I have a pop up ad in front of me advertising a social network for your pet called "mypaws.com" - has a picture of a dog with a pink mowhawk and red scarf "overnight internet rockstar" is the caption. I love my hickory and the cats but really - do they need their own social page? --- sam


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> we should have never been there in the first place - they have been killing each other for centuries - democracy is not the first thing on their mind - however - they have oil - therein lies the crux of the matter. --- sam


I often wonder why our government thinks they can end the conflicts in the Middle East when they've been fighting among themselves for over 5,000 years!
No wonder our budget is in the toilet!!!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the medical uses... Just a point of law though. Colorado system is for legalized recreational marijuana... No script needed. It is having a few kinks.... as they are really cracking down on people driving under the influence.... and other ways to still arrest users...


Good clarification. It will be an interesting experiment to watch.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for your concern jynx - I was feeling really rocky last night - I almost had to think about breathing part of the time - feel much better today thank goodness - just a tightness in my chest. think the cipro is kicking in finally. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Hope that Sam's absence today means that he is snuggled under the covers and getting much needed rest. I am just a tad concerned, since he said he was having troubles last night....
> 
> EDIT.... just saw that old familiar face. glad to see you up and about Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Especially if you aren't acting ladylike!
> I did wear a dress recently for a wedding! Even then I normally wear trousers-can't remember why I went for a dress now as even on the hot days I wear trousers. I always wear pants- they are underwear here! Your pants are our trousers.


lol I would most definitely have underpants on.


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> I always said our family was dysfunctional before there was such a word. --- sam


A friend of mine who is a counselor has a favorite cartoon which shows an auditorium stage with a banner that says something like "Convention of Adult Children of Normal Parents." There are about two people in the audience and the rest of the seats are empty. Think there's a lot of truth in that cartoon...always makes me smile...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> we should have never been there in the first place - they have been killing each other for centuries - democracy is not the first thing on their mind - however - they have oil - therein lies the crux of the matter. --- sam


Apparently a few decades of peace in the last couple of thousand of years! And we all thought we could go and solve all their internal problems for them.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248308-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

